# Learning the how of DIY (Journal)



## horselovinguy

So glad you have started your journal.
I for one was getting really worried something had happened with no news or comments from you...

So, is the troublesome gelding still a problem or has he learned some manners from Katie and you??
Is Katie's "friend" who wants to be inseparable still "in-love" or has that worn off?

And....
It hurts to have the rose-colored glasses ripped off as they were and was done to your horse.
I'm glad you now realize how taken advantage you were and your horse was pushed far harder than you were told.
As for "A", not surprised at her diligence in seeing the horse she "loves"... :neutral:
Now knowing what you know went on a bit more I am hoping you not offer the olive branch to them who took such advantage of your gracious heart and horse...:frown_color:
I wonder about that fall she took now too..._did she trip or did she crash a fence? :frown_color:_
We won't go there though.









_Yes to shoes_ for her to heal and grow some needed foot cause boots isn't going to work for her size hooves nor 24/7 needed to wear.
Once she grows some foot I don't see why you would need to continue hind shoes unless it benefits her.
_Yes to the vet _for updating vaccinations {do check tetanus} and having that what seems a simple laceration on her hock as it is a joint checked...vets professional opinion gives much needed peace of mind. :smile:

I _love_ the eye mask for flies...can only imagine the other horses response to those huge eyes. 
Now they are used to it and "so what" is their reaction...

It sounds like you have settled in, made some friends and found comfort in having Katie home under your care... :thumbsup: yessss...........
Finding others to ride with who are not judgemental is super and someone with a float/lorry *and* willing to transport you and she gives lessons... :happydance:
Sweet smelling stuff you have stepped in... 
_*Enjoy your Katie...now and forever!! 
*_:runninghorse2:....


----------



## jaydee

Thanks for starting the journal, you've had a very harrowing journey into horse ownership but you aren't on your own!

I've kept my horses DIY over the years with good and not so good experiences but what I did find was how helpful and friendly most of the other owners were.

I still keep in touch with some of them after many years.


----------



## QtrBel

So glad to see a journal for your new adventures! Was getting worried as well. I think HLG covered it all. Advantage was pushed so far beyond what was agreed I think more than the cat would have fallen off their perch.


I thought that the frog, heels and sole were the main areas of loading, not the outer wall. The sole will callus just like your feet barefoot. So if she is worn down, were her frogs and heels stripped away leaving only sole? Was she trimmed wrong to begin with? Or is her conformation off and she needs shoes?


----------



## SwissMiss

Kalraii said:


> … I let out a scream and slammed my desk so hard my cat fell off the windowsill in a panic...


The statement about the cat just made me laugh out loud. Probably a defense mechanism, as I wanted to scream! How dare they! And _conveniently_ forgetting to bring the passport along! I get stinking mad on your behalf here across the pond!!!

But, it is over with and you have her in YOUR care :happydance:

And yes, being responsible for your horse is daunting at the beginning. But don't forget: you are not alone there! As you already realized, it is more like a big family that keeps the horses in one place. If you need help, there will be someone happy to help. But you got this!

P.S. Mineral-based (zinc oxide) sunscreen works for humans and horses. Or if you don't care to walk around with a stark-white nose yourself, diaper rash cream with zinc oxide works wonders :biggrin:


----------



## Kalraii

*UPDATE of vet & farrier visit*

Well vet did flexion test as well on her leg to make sure was ok and she was a bit stiff in general trotting up - it was real hard to get her going, unusually so. He didn't even give any antibiotics or antiflams after palpating it real good (ouchy!)... he said he'd rather not just in case something is embedded and we'd rather know sooner rather than later but thinks unlikely. He is actually happy with how the wound has progressed/been looked after considering its been nearly a week AND where it is so just continue as I am with rinsing it and cold compressing. He used hoof testers and she was fine there as well. He did say her feel were very worn and if I was going to take her out then to consider shoeing as she was VERY cautious on the gravel path. Or I could just leave her in the field a month while her wound heals. Vaccinations all done (every 6 months) and off he went. Just gotta keep an eye on it.

Farrier arrived. Turns out he's a farrier enlisted in the army. He was the first farrier to really take his time on each foot. Usually they are in a bit of a rush because of the chain of horses waiting. I was his only client today so maybe that helped. He agreed that her feet were worn quite a bit as well. 
@QtrBel usually there is _some_ concavity, only slight - she has a thick, big-fat-wide-juicy frog that took up a lot of space on the ground. The sole was usually around a cm "above" the frog. As in enough you'd have to pick her feet out. But when I got her not only had her frog been worn down but her sole as well. If you closed your eyes and rubbed a hand across her foot it would be like caressing a flat slab of concrete. Is it meant to be like that? It just felt too extreme but maybe my eyes aren't used to it. And her heels are just.. fleshy bulbs. Nothing there and a bit tender. Unfortunately if I want to take her out the ground is hard and the trail is gravel. But most of all she was walking like she was was a ninja trying not to set off a nightingale floor and very resistant to move out. I don't doubt it'd grow out and callous itself - especially as I would be considerate of their condition. But she's already begging to come out and is bored. So will give it a cycle and then take them off and let her feet figure it out. Just feels she's too sensitive right now. I'd like booties but dinner plate feet and £... you know how it is  In any case I'm gonna judge over the next few days. If she's moving more comfortably then that answer itself and if not I know for next time.
@horselovinguy yeah she's not being harassed anymore. Caught her grooming her boyfriend Toby. But most of the time she is a loner on the outskirts. Noticed some others are the same. She seems very clingy to ME at the moment. She comes when called and when I leave she follows along the fence line giving me the guilt trip. In fact she resists when I go to put her in the field but there hasn't been drama. I think its boredom. She'd quite happily spend all day with me I think. A very "human" horse. I've also been using a long whip and asserting myself (not actually using it ON anyone) and the other horses have given up on me now. Breaks my heart but gotta be safe. I reckon once they are all together in the winter field it'll sort itself. There is a fattie mare I think she'd get on with but isn't allowed in the same one as hers. Maybe not a bad thing she's pretty connected to me either. 


Anyway gonna have me a siesta then see her in a few hours. Thank you for your kind words and advice as well everyone. I'd never have been brave enough to do this without you. x


----------



## horselovinguy

SwissMiss said:


> P.S. Mineral-based (zinc oxide) sunscreen works for humans and horses. Or if you don't care to walk around with a stark-white nose yourself, diaper rash cream with zinc oxide works wonders :biggrin:


FYI...they now make a clear zinc oxide cream for those not wanting a white nose..
_*https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Bum-Unisex-Clear-Zinc/dp/B004YASBDK*_








And Walmart has it too...if they have it everyone has it. :wink:

It also comes in a spray for ummm...feminine hygiene needs, as a form of "diaper rash" protection but sun protection is sun protection when needed.
_*https://www.walmart.com/ip/Touchles...-Eases-Skin-Irritation-No-Messy-Cre/735079674*_
_*https://www.walmart.com/ip/Solbar-Z...ted-Transparent-Sunscreen-Cream-4-Oz/46022541
*_
I use this one myself...goes on clear and lets my nose be my nose and not "Rudolph's...shiny red."
I've also used it on my scalp along my part line which keeps me from burning to a crisp in no time when I stupidly forget my hat I never forget the sunscreen.
_*https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ocean-Potion-Suncare-Face-Clear-Zinc-Oxide-SPF-50-1-Oz/712798733*_








:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Acadianartist

Yay! Good for you, it sounds like things are unfolding well. A small wound, but that will heal soon enough and most importantly, you are taking charge of Katie! Best to have her looked at sooner rather than later and put your mind at ease. It also sounds like this place has a much more pleasant atmosphere than the old yard. I'd be fuming at them too... how DARE they jump her X-country without asking you! Just wow... I'd be ignoring those texts from the YO. She is NOT trying to look out for Katie, she is trying to make you feel incompetent! Don't even bother to respond, or if you do, let them know how unhappy you are that they put Katie in harm's way without your permission. They're the incompetent ones. 

Her hooves will grow out and you can start to take her on little walks and hacks! How fun! So glad you're spending lots of time with her. And you know we're all here to point you in the right direction if you have questions about anything! You can do this, it's really not that hard. Being there and observing just as you're doing is the most important thing.


----------



## egrogan

Loved reading the latest report and can’t wait to follow along.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Glad to read your update. I took it as a good sign that you were not on here, in that you were having oodles of horse time, which it sounds like you have been 

Man your old YO and A really were something. Glad they are out of your life now. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## vonlora

Glad you are enjoying your journal and Katie. I am also a DIY, thou here in California we call it self board. Been doing it a couple of years now and it works out great. Much more relaxed now and only go out once a day. She is in a paddock 50X50, so I clean her corral, give her her supplements and groom her. She has a large feeder with a net that holds a bale and it generally lasts 3 or 4 days. Thou there is another lady so sometime we switch off and come every other day. The corral is large enough that it is not too bad if I don't clean daily. Since I am in southern California I find a floppy hat works better that the lotion. It doesn't combine with my sweat and get in my eyes. Think they said it will hit 100 on Friday, so I will go early.


----------



## carshon

I enjoyed your post and as many others have said was so ANGRY at A and the YO - Katie is in a good place now and it sounds like there are some great people there. You will be hauling her out in no time and riding with new friends.


----------



## Kalraii

It's 26/27 celsius today (78/80f) @70% humidity. It is bearable and both Katie and I had enough energy in us to go for a longer handwalk. The other days she was resistant to leave but based on her today think that's more to do with the heat than not actually wanting to go explore. It is just so oppressive! So today while only breaking out in a minor sweat we went out properly and she loved it. We only went a mile but she was marching forward comfortably. No resistance. This coming Sunday have my first ride with two others. Just a short hack locally. But I'm planning on riding the lane every other day just to get comfortable. If anything goes wrong its y'know, _right there._ 
Her leg is healing really nicely. I am still amazed at the healing power of the horse, well, Katie at least. 

So herd dynamics. It is SO nice to be able to properly observe it day in and day out for ONCE. There is the main herd and then there are the loners. Apparently the loners there have been such for years. These ponies/horses prefer to just stay out of the drama and graze/rest on the edge. Katie looks like she's gonna do the same. It makes me sad. Hopefully that'll change. She has her boyfriend but that relationship seems to be cooling off. But I know it took her a long time to take to any horses at previous yards. Except the first but I think it's because there was just the two of them. Still early days.

My next problem: calories. When I'm there (about 6 hours a day) she gets ad lib hay - easily eats 3/4th a bale in a day and its super dry but well packed (can't weigh this second). Because its funny she gets wet hay, dry hay, hay in a haynet and hay in a bucket. It's so funny watching her switch between all the options. I feel like such a child but its entertaining for us... There is grazing but its got nothing in it. Burned to a crisp. And she HAS lost some weight (have been measuring). She is a good drinker though. To keep some consistency I have been feeding her hard feed as previously - 1 scoop am/pm pasture mix (says oat grain free), 1 scoop molassed chaff and a balancer. I will address the results from the testing I got today but only got the mineral analysis :< 

The winter field is 24 acres to be exact. From Oct/Nov farmer puts out hay in the field everyday and we pay a monthly fee. Works out £1.50 a day. But even though its obvious that there is no *NUTRITIOUS* summer grazing about half the owners have fatties and dont want to pay the "share bill" for the above service and the other half don't want to pay for hay that'll be in the same field as the fatties. I get it. Separating isn't an option. So BOOM my first DIY hump  The farmer himself said the hay was terrible last year and this year and it has "got nothing in it".

In case anyone is interested the pasture mix is here  and the chaff is this one and the balancer here.

I don't want to overload her with sugar obviously. I can't store more than a couple bales at any one time (small rectangular ones). I have been looking at ordering better hay or haylage but they obviously want to only do big deals. Farmer wont let me store anything on his land and I don't have room in my garden for more than a few bales (have dogs they need space too)  So. This is where I'm at. She has plenty to forage and keep her belly comfy. But I need to get the calories in. I gotta go now but will be back while I think on this. Any advice always welcome!


----------



## Kalraii

Well something strange happened this evening. Usually she never wants me to go and hovers by the gate and even walks along the fence as I cycle away. But tonight she was suddenly restless and asked to be returned to the field. As its only two of us in the common "area" (a fenced patch with our storage and hitch posts) I let her graze with only a halter on. After about 1.5 hours munching on hay and her dinner she suddenly was like _Enough. I'm full now and need to get back to my family._ She wasn't anxious or jiggy. It was a simple request.

Well I put her in the field and she didn't even pause or turn back to look at me. Nothing. I watched her beeline the herd and no one made any drama of it as far as I could see in the dark. It weirded me out and it weirded the other woman there as well as it was so unusual. 

Whatever. I pack up and get on my bicycle. *Sudden Thunderstorm.* LOL. I guess that must have been it. Well I failed my people in my lack of weather preparation. I got soaked through and through. I wanted to cycle fast but couldn't see anything even with my headlight... well I could when the sky lit up. I nearly killed about a dozen panicked squirrels running out into the path in front of me. Crop was left y'see and tree cover on my right. Sheeeesh. Nearly killed myself skidding along. Next time I must remember my bicycle helmet. It's so close to home I got complacent in my rush.

I also wondered if people in Florida and other humid parts have to wash so many bras. I'm getting through like two a day.


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh @Kalraii you can't even imagine how hard your last sentence made me laugh :rofl:

Let's just say we have LOADS of laundry!!! Or at least our household does and I seem to be the main culprit


----------



## MeditativeRider

It is amazing how tuned in animals are to changes in air pressure etc. that we are not. Lol re. the laundry.

I would not worry about her being a loner. If she is happy with that, then it is all good. People all have different social needs. Surely horses have some similarities. One of kids is an introvert and will go to a group event and hang round the edges and minimally converse with people but in her mind she had the best time and talked a lot. I can integrate more in group things but it drains me and so other days I just need my own space. Better to be chilling at the edges than getting exhausted by the drama.

So glad you are getting to experience all this though. It sounds like it will be good for your recovery from Covid both physically and mentally.


----------



## egrogan

Haha @Kalraii, I would melt in Florida so cant imagine the answer. But here in New England we have 80-90% humidity in the summer and it’s miserable! I’ve been taking three showers a day, pretty much every time I’m out doing chores. My husband does the laundry and he can’t understand how I possibly go through so many changes of clothes a day


----------



## horselovinguy

Washing loads of clothes seems to be in many daily routines...
Under garments in this house get washed and hung to dry as the dryer kills elastic...
I also don't mind putting on a clean or rinsed out damp garment cause it dries in minutes once I go out the door and only again soaks ...

As for Katie...
You need to raise the protein level a bit and fat content so Katie not steal, convert her anatomy fat and muscle to feed her vital organs.
She is a big horse and if the hay/pasture is not giving her enough protein then you need to give it to her by means of feed fed.
Developing a hay belly and losing her top line is not something you want to do or get ahead of you, things that happen if hay quality is lacking. Digestibility suffers and :frown_color: will occur.

Calories need to be upped...no idea of what kinds of feed you have at your disposal.
Although she is not working hard she is also a large animal in need of calories ingested...
Easiest for you to add calories is through higher fat content foods...oil like cooking oil poured over her food.
Coconut meal ground, here one of those is called Cool Stance but not sure what is near you...
Canola oil is healthy with more Omega 6 than 3's...
Vegetable oil would be my next choice...
The oil that carries the most calories although many will freak is corn oil...corn is dense calories but harder on the horses digestion.
I do recognize though that for generations people fed corn and oats successfully and their horses were not lame, foundering, developing other health issues...but they were also not fed improved hay either nor did they eat non-stop..
_Read_ up on oats as different processing can offer beneficial properties to our horses in moderation fed. Be informed of what they offer versus the downfall concerning Katie's needs specific.
I don't know what is local and easy accessibility for you being no car is a issue...so thinking what would be in a food store easily carried and not super costly.

Go easy on the starch and sugar number cause when combined it is your NSC and its high...I read your bag labels...
Being Katie is in the family of draft horses size and breeding she could be predisposed to some of the issues specific to those horses.
Dr. Beth Valentine is a recognized leader in draft horse nutrition and their care.
This is a resource for many with drafts collecting many resources of information under one heading, with many subsections..
https://www.ruralheritage.com/new_rh_website/resources/horse_health/horse_health_main.shtml
The entire site is a great read and covers much material...maybe their you will find some ideas other to assist you.
That's all I've got at the moment.
QtrBel might have insight as she has drafts and deals with feeding issues herself keeping them round, happy and safe nutritionally.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Kalraii

I am so glad am not alone in washing so many clothes ahah. I don't mind working out but there is something just ICK about doing nothing other than sitting there and sweating AS IF you just realised you went to the bathroom and hit call by accident ione morning and now someone has a voicemail of your business (true story :<). Like surely that kind of sweating should be reserved for working out and during crisis? Not just sitting on a bench? 

Well I no longer need to worry about heat and sweating. Because we've exchanged heat for rain. _So another type of wet._ :icon_rolleyes:

In my spare time I've been reading about Katie's nutrition. Thanks @horselovinguy for that resource. I finally know what to look for in labels now and yeah... the current feed is RIDICULOUSLY high in sugar O,O. Have already purchased some higher protein chaff and mix, with oil too. Working out calories as well! It's a start.

Yesterday had some drama. A (lady that wanted to buy Katie) dropped by short-notice with her parent. It was fine she just gave Katie some carrots and a petting. I walked Katie down the lane to their car and saw them off. Right behind me was Gina (fake name) walking her two geldings in-hand as well. We decided that we'd cross the road and let them graze on the green in front of the garden centre. 

I was pretty shocked when she unclipped one of the geldings despite us being next to a busy 4 way roundabout. This gelding ran over to do this:
















My face while glancing at the cars zooming by just a few meters away: :blueunicorn::eek_color::shock:

Well Gina assured me that she's been doing this well over a decade and her gelding Charlie was usually very lazy and herd-bound to her other gelding Sam (who she did NOT let off). She spoke too soon. About 5 mins later Charlie was cantering around in a panic. Our suspicion later is that while itching himself with his man-bits out he got stung or sucked something up. Because he was very agitated about his back end. We couldn't see anything in the moment. She managed to catch him to clip a lead rope but she had to let go of Sam - who trotted off in the other direction back to graze! So there I am standing holding Katie who is snorting and wondering what the PAPER do I do?!?!?

*Charlie then rears and strikes Gina directly on the chest.* I hear his hooves make contact. He is like an overgrown toddler and continued to just rear and run to her. It was insane. Because Gina, who is in her late 40s, has already had spinal issues thanks to a life of horses and she fell like you'd expect a very elderly person or someone with a neuro issue. She didn't catch herself and landed flat on her back, head smacking the grass. But Charlie reared again and I go to run over because I'm sure he's gonna land with both feet directly on her unprotected stomach. He lurches to the side. I don't know if because of me or Katie or he didn't want to stand on his mum. But he was so clingy to her even as she managed to get to her feet he continued his antics. 

She was very lucky because he just clipped her chest when he'd come down. Bruised definitely but superficial at least. The fall on her back was worse and a couple of us have insisted she get checked out. Going back to what happened. This poor adrenaline fuelled woman managed to get control of her horse.. sort of. I caught Sam who was a very good boy for me and Katie who was snorting and strong also behaved herself. I reassured them as best I could while keeping them in line and listening. The walk across the roundabout was dicey as was the quarter mile down the lane. There was a little girl sitting in the middle of the lane no older than 3. And there was Gina skidding along barely able to stop Charlie from taking off home. The poor gelding was in absolute distress about whatever it was bothering him. He was clearly trying so hard to behave. 

It took so much strength though to hold Katie and Sam back from running after Charlie. They were very good but Katie, mostly, was wound up. They managed to both stay at a fast walk thank goodness. If just one of them wanted to take off they could have easily. Once home Charlie calmed down a lot but was still agitated. We think maybe an overreaction on his part but even when ridden if upset he just bolts home. So the fact she managed to make it down the lane in one piece is an achievement. Fortunately come the evening everyone is OK. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today nothing too exciting. Lots of drizzle and poo picking. We went for a walk down the lane - this time the way towards the motorway bridge. To get to the 4 acre field where we can ride we have to cross this:
















It is my opinion that the fencing isn't high enough. If I was astride my entire body would be above the fence pretty much and it would take one spin'n'fling. So I've decided this is one bridge I will NEVER ride across. I don't mind heights - I've done plenty rock climbing out in the country - but nope. Nope. Nope. Katie didn't like it AT all. We have walked over the bridge once but in company. She was super prancy first time over. On the way back with lots of pep talk about how brave she is by me and the other she was really good. But today, alone, I didn't get that far because of a lack of time. It was getting dark. But thought you'd like to see how insane this bridge is in my opinion. But what bothers us both is the SOUND. It is SO LOUD. I wonder if having ear muffs would help at all? I mean I want to cover my own ears it's that loud it must be awful for her. 

Well I walked back and let her eat grass. That's when I met Liz (fake name). She's an older retired lady with two horrible mares. Without even so much as a hello she began to berate and insult me about letting Katie graze on the lane. Basically I was directly on the line that toed the divide between bridleway and national trust park. Bearing mind NO ONE had told me this but it is forbidden to basically step foot or even look at it with a horse in-hand. But this crazy lady just went mental. I quickly realised she might actually be on the spectrum as had many patients that were quite strange and abrupt. You can't really describe it but if you've worked around those that suffer with mental impairment you can pick it up relatively quick. So I caught my tongue and said thanks for letting me know. But she went on and on and on. She then began insulting and berating me for the tone in which I said thanks lol. It's OK. Everyone warned me about Liz and said she is a horrible woman and not to take anything she says to heart. She's the definition of a witch was one comparison given me and "like horse like owner" >.< Well.. its OK. I guess they weren't exactly wrong. An extremely reactive and confrontational woman. Just like her horses o,.o I am surprised that everything I was warned about rang true. I just sharply told her "its ok, I heard you the first time and I wont graze her there again" and she began muttering under her breath, mimicking me like you'd expect of an unruly child >.<

I'd put 4 plain salt licks out in the field as I'd purchased them before I'd decided to put salt in Katie's feed and couldn't return them - I was told to first post it on the livery facebook ahead of time to check everyone was ok with it. I checked with the farmer too. I spaced them out and away from corners and quite a few of the horses love them. Some needed it as well given the hot weather and where some owners haven't made an appearance in days. Liz made a huge deal about them unsurprisingly and spoke on behalf of everyone else (who I'd gotten the all-clear ahead of time) that they were not needed. I didn't know Liz wasn't on the livery facebook group. I've asked everyone else a second time and some have even offered to pay me some of the cost of the licks. I've been told just not to mind her so...will see how things go. I don't want to rock the boat too much over salt licks. 

On the other hand I did spend over 2 hours poo picking the field. There are only 3 of us that do it (and certainly not Liz) and 13 acres and a herd of 15 on one side its a lot of work. But I think it's so important that they have clean areas they can graze and sleep + worms y'know? I didn't mind I just got lost in thought and was watching the herd. It was kinda cool as the spot I cleared them came over to graze. We had rain and the grass already returning to green! 

I gave Katie her dinner and finally it was calm again. I've begun putting half her feed in a treat ball and letting her off in the common area to bash it around for enrichment
















But am loving all this. I still in the back of my mind worry if I have what it takes... Am waiting on a few more bits to arrive. Am meant to ride tomorrow but one cancelled and its going to chuck it down. I ride in all weather will see if Gina does and if she's even well enough with all her bruises! I ordered a mounting block that hasn't come yet. The other ladies get on by climbing a wobbly gate while their horse has a bucket of feed in front of them ahaha. Their horses are quite a bit shorter as well though so not sure you'll catch me sliding on a wet gate trying to get on! Night everyone and anyone that read this word vomit! ^>^


----------



## Kalraii

PS: LOOK AT THOSE FRECKLES! I had a lady walking her dog who claims to have spent over 50 years rescuing and training horses in Asia (a very British woman) and ran a rehab centre that had about 60 horses at any one time. She said she reckons Katie's bloodline from way way way back must have a hint of Arabian or _Khalan_? The last one I couldn't quite remember the word and failed at googling anything about it. Something about the shape of her eyes and ears. She didn't think Katie was fleabitten because the freckles are mostly on her face with only a few here and there on her body which is true. Some of the freckles are black and most are brown. She said it's more a colour in its own right. I don't know but this lady spoke of such knowledge and with such confidence, commenting on her conformation and shoes basically firing back what the vets and farrier had been saying the day prior. I thought it was so cool to stumble across someone like this out in the wild. Maybe I'll see her again.


----------



## ACinATX

Kalraii said:


> I also wondered if people in Florida and other humid parts have to wash so many bras. I'm getting through like two a day.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I just hang them up to dry and then wear them the next time I go out. I have normal bras and "gross" bras. If I'm going to be outside I put on the gross bra. And, like I said, just hang it up to dry and wear it again. Once it starts smelling I put it in the wash pile.

Also, as for not having enough room for hay, have you considered redecorating your house? You could have hay chairs, hay sofas, hay side tables, etc. So you'd have furniture and food in one go!

And... the thought of RIDING over that bridge? No way! I get a nervous feeling in my stomach just THINKING about it!


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I just hang them up to dry and then wear them the next time I go out. I have normal bras and "gross" bras. If I'm going to be outside I put on the gross bra. And, like I said, just hang it up to dry and wear it again. Once it starts smelling I put it in the wash pile.
> 
> Also, as for not having enough room for hay, have you considered redecorating your house? You could have hay chairs, hay sofas, hay side tables, etc. So you'd have furniture and food in one go!
> 
> And... the thought of RIDING over that bridge? No way! I get a nervous feeling in my stomach just THINKING about it!


Omg I spat out my drink. Such a good idea. I could even weave me some haybras while I'm at it!  I am ashamed to say that this morning I picked up the gross bra I'd hung up to dry after being caught in the rain yesterday. But I am comforted to know that I am not alone !


----------



## horselovinguy

This ^^^^^^ uh huh......​Raises hand sheepishly..._add me to that list._

When you get down to it, it is only water from your body..
Let it dry or as said rinse it out and have at it. 

Dirty is dirty though and you will know the difference.
I also if not machined wash do a sniff test. 
The nose knows... :|
:runninghorse2:


----------



## MeditativeRider

I think that hand walking over that bridge sounds like a great idea! You will probably both get used to the sound over time. We used to live next to a road like that (actually a couple of lanes wider) when we were in the US. As in right next to it. At first, the noise bothered me, but over time it just became background noise.

Sounds like you have had a bit of drama going around you but are doing really well.


----------



## SteadyOn

With the bridge, you could hand walk just a little bit of the way up it, and turn back. Work on increasing it a bit every time as you both get more comfortable. In theory, after some slow acclimatization, it should be doable without toooo much stress!


----------



## SwissMiss

Kalraii said:


> I also wondered if people in Florida and other humid parts have to wash so many bras. I'm getting through like two a day.


Another suggestion: if you are comfortable without - just for feeding and stall chores this works out well too :wink:

At the barn I board, wearing a swimsuit is the most prominent summer attire. Work some, fall in the pool, go work some more... My BO normally hops in the pool before riding, pulls her breeches over the wet swimsuit and off we go... 
Since I have a leather saddle, I don't take her approach - but it does keep her cooler!


----------



## SteadyOn

SteadyOn said:


> With the bridge, you could hand walk just a little bit of the way up it, and turn back. Work on increasing it a bit every time as you both get more comfortable. In theory, after some slow acclimatization, it should be doable without toooo much stress!


Oh, and I should add, me being me and loving bribery... I'd feed a bunch of treats before turning back, too.


----------



## Kalraii

So today was my first ride in over half a year basically... yeah insane.

I took an uber up to the field because I had ordered a 3 step mounting block. The ladies there usually use the gate but as much as I tried to psych myself the thought of slipping and a leg going through while one foot in the stirrup and a horse spooking... nope. Aahah. And some from way back might remember that I had quite bad mounting anxiety. It's when I think we are most vulnerable and I hate to rush.

Well I used my bike lock to secure it as it's on a public bridleway. Someone still might steal it otherwise (and could) but as we're only staying local am OK.









And this is where I have zero photos because I didn't want to be there with my phone out on my first ride. The seconds before I got on my heart wanted to jump out but the moment I put my foot in the stirrup and she stood like an angel ... it was over. First step: success. 

I was with another rider we'll call her Kiera. She's in her 40s and one of the regulars who is extremely empathetic and sensible. She was riding someone else's horse for the first time and he's known to be quite spooky. _"Kalraii why did you think it was a good idea to go on your first trail ride with a known spooker?"_ I had gotten to watch his owner ride him solo down the lane the other day and he was very sensible. In the common area he doesn't try bite or kick other horses as you walked past. I had enough information and felt confident that as we were staying close to home that I could and we could deal with whatever IT might be. The goal we agreed beforehand was to NOT push them or each other beyond our comfort zones. 

So on the lane we first went *right.* This is the motorway side and gets increasingly loud. Katie doesn't like this side and neither horse was very forward. But we gently persisted and even did a trot! We passed a section that Katie really dislikes on foot (which is odd for her in itself) and as a treat once a good few meters past we turned around at my request. This is where my heart began to race again. _What if the other horse raced back? What was my plan if Katie tried to race back?_

*Well they tried.*

Katie was just following the other horse's lead and I quickly bent her around. As long as she walked and I didn't care how fast I let her be. I had to bend her again a second time. I chose to bend her around because she wasn't responding to firm pressure for a normal slow/halt and I didn't want to wreck her mouth or teach her to just push past it. If we had to go sideways down the lane then so be it. I did S shapes behind the other horse but they were calm and controlled. She managed to get him back down to a walk. It was really nothing big but I think we both handled it fairly well. Lots of treats during good halts.

We went past the field gate in the other direction this time.

Katie likes this way more and we trotted almost all the way to the end. We went around the tree (old photo):









... and then we went down some overgrown trail where I spent most of it flat out on her back looking down at her feet lol. She got a nice hug.

On the way back there was a bit of rushing and I willed myself and my seat to be relaxed but firm. I let the reins go long and held onto the buckle only (but ready to pick up one side). I held her back with my seat alone as the other horse trotted past us and in a low voice asked her to waalllllllllllllllllk. Y'know as you do. And it worked! But it took so much focus to use my body to regulate speed O.O. I was never that good at it in the first place and before being ill... I don't think it would have worked the other end as I relied too much on my hands and was too tense and unprepared. But from this direction on the buckle and using just my seat managed to get a better result and was overall calmer and more in control. Did some sitting trot like that as well. Keira rode the other horse really well. She is a very calm and sensitive rider too and didn't push or be excessive with basically a 9 year old baby with low mileage. It was a real pleasure riding with her and we both listened to one another and took our time.

Katie has a very hard mouth though and honestly I felt I could have just been riding her in a halter to be honest... it could just be her anxiety or a combination of being ridden a lot in jumps/xcountry. She is VERY strong when jumping and I know based on pictures they were just using a snaffle so probably hung on her mouth a lot. They did ask ages ago about upping the bit but I refused because I didn't like that it was so out of my control anyway... 

Katie is 10 years old. I forget that sometimes and while she has loads more miles that the other horse she's still maturing in her own way. I'm the one lacking mileage 

We are riding tomorrow again, same thing. Keira has her own pony that she can only ride for less that 5mins as still early days training. He's one with a lot of baggage so she's taking her time. She can ride some of the other horses as the owners are working and don't have time. So between us we'll probably ride a lot together as have similar goals- take our time and be safe about it!

My back aches now though... in a good way xD


----------



## knightrider

I love reading this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carshon

Yeah!!!! You got to ride and it sounds like have a lovely person to ride with. I am just so happy for you!


----------



## tinyliny

a success! Well done, you!


----------



## Acadianartist

That's SO awesome! Keep at it and in no time, you'll find that you can relax and enjoy it more and more because it gets to be less and less stressful. You handled everything like a pro. Go you and Katie!!!


----------



## Kalraii

Thank you everyone! Well aside from the grass glands dilemma which seems to hold true exactly as the vet said (just space out more hay if I can't stall) and the swelling seems to come and go. As the field is overgrazed I've decided I'll strictly give her 3 hours a day feeding hay -morning, lunch & evening. Or two big "hay sessions" am/pm. 

My favourite time there is in the evening. I usually go around 7.30pm and stay until dark. Today I was out there until 10pm. It isn't safe really but I have gps on and let people know when I'm leaving etc and have, uh, some defensive tools. I'm at my most vulnerable when I'm locking the gate and getting on my bicycle but when I'm in the field the horses are VERY good at letting me know if someone is walking down the path on the other side of the hedge. If someone pauses at the entrance Katie let's me know and snorts. I keep her untied by field gate if I need to put her away quickly and she's not very receptive to strangers (wont let them near her specifically) so hopefully her size, snorting and prancing is enough to put a non-horse person off. Her size usually puts people off anyway :twisted: But because of covid they have kept the national trust park open and lights on. There are farm houses within the park too so its not too bad. In winter it's even closer to housing which will be good. 

But I just pick out her feet groom her and relax:
















That road you see behind is also really handy for ambient lighting! 

No riding last two days. The wind was insane and branches flying everywhere. Katie wasn't bothered at all and to be honest if I had more hours at this location I probably would have gone for a short ride at least just to build confidence. But as its early days want to make sure as many of the early rides are as pleasant and safe as possible. On weds I'm having my first lesson and we're taking a horsebox out to a local polo arena. I've never been in a polo arena before so I'm really looking forward to having a large space to work with!

Katie is in heat again. She is defo more spazzy and a serious flirt. *Very* easily distracted. She's already trying to cheat on poor Toby. Her being in heat wasn't so obvious for me to track previously. I'm 99% certain the time she bolted with me she was in heat though I definitely wouldn't consider that an excuse - it was my poor assessment and riding skills that led to that. She's not really moody but definitely more sensitive and emotional. As I couldn't care less about competing at least it'll make it easy to work around and track. I have PCOS and along with it PMDD. AKA polycystic ovaries and premenstrual dysphoric disorder. If any ladies or gents that read this have never heard of PMDD look it up. For one week each cycle it destroyed my life and I have to medicate with sertraline and diazepam the few days before and it took a year of fine tuning. They really tried making me out to be bipolar years ago but I was insistent it was related to my cycle and boom. I was so self-aware that something was wrong I'd avoid people for a week and they'd never know. Years of tracking that and found a good doc. Everything is peachy. I only take meds for three days before the shark hits and everything is super peachy! It also helps to prepare that week so I have an easier chore load and meal prep etc. My partner and I don't have any intense discussions over this period either  So bearing in mind my own woes I am trying to figure out exactly what I can do (or not do!) while she's in heat. Or what sort of support she needs to keep us both safe riding out. But seriously.. what a flirt. :shock:

My fitness level is improving a lot since moving her. The cycling is helping a LOT and the fact its only a 4min one-way journey means I'm not killing myself. My bicycle trailer arrived so I'm rigging it as a mini tack box. I don't really want to keep tack in my storage box there as not so secure. 

The next thing on my mind is when its raining is that I feel so guilty that she's eating in the wet. I sit there nice and dry and she's soaked. The steam coming off her though! My favourite thing in the past was to dry her down and put her in a warm stall with a big bed and a haynet. I'm being silly again aren't I? Its still warm around 22celsius / 71.6f. 

I really love all the different personalities of the horses here. There are some geldings who are more like stallions with a ridiculous amount of personality. I really enjoy interacting with them as they really "talk" if you get what I mean. One of them is extremely dominant but usually well behaved when his owner is around. But when she's not... getting horses in while he's guarding the gate is a dangerous affair. I'm not on that side but there is an older retired lady that feeds the herd that side AM & PM. He bites the bottoms of the horses as she leads them through the gate and they leap forward nearly crushing her or running over her. And he bites to take chunks out. Or kicks to break bones. None of it is suggestion. All of it is an intentional hit. I suggested that maybe she bring in the most dominant one first but instead she leaves him last and has to "fight" him for space to bring in each horse and then feeds him last. I offered to just go stand with him as he and I get along but she refused. So I just watched. He is an absolute *monster* though and he could get her killed with his antics. But he's the dominant one that side, hungry, angry and left last so his behaviour isn't surprising. Even still this lady has got a lot of fire and keeps them in line. 

The only thing that makes me sad of recent, as expected, are some owners :<. One young woman in her mid 20's admitted she resents her pony for not growing as big as her parents. They bought her as a foal and for the last 9 years I think she said this pony has just been a pasture pet. But this mare is SO clever and so wilful. She would have been so much fun. The owner who only comes a few times a week. The other afternoon she'd come over and was there less than 5 mins. Her mare had maybe two mouthfuls of glorious feed. What was really sad is there I am and another owner in the pouring rain soaked down to our underwear are standing there watching out horses eat... this owner decides that she can't wait, snatched the bucket and chucked the feed in the bush. Turned her mare out and drove off. She could have sat in her car and waited for her horse to finish but didn't even want to do that :/ I got the impression that she would have been happy to sell but her mother, also there rarely, didn't want to give her away. This mare is looked after, has nice feet but gets the minimum. Her mum brushes her and spends time when she is there. So its OK I guess. Just what a boring life. 3 miles away is a field of semi-neglected horses chained to the ground and practically feral. But the police are too afraid to get involved because there have been cases where police families have been targeted. Squatters rights and the power of fear. I've been told by everyone to not raise any drama because there is a real risk of retaliation to our horses if found out it was one of us. In fact the farmer has to pay a "peace tax" to keep these travellers off his land >.< 

Well anyway that's enough brain vomit for today. Tomorrow I might get to go out in the horsebox for an adventure but only if one of the ladies can't make it. Or we might go for a group ride together locally which would be really nice. I really like it here. There's drama but I'm just keeping my head down. My number 1 priority is just to stay safe!


----------



## MeditativeRider

It looks lovely there in the evening.

Sounds like it is turning out to be great so far for your health and fitness. A lot of mental stimulation too to have all these situations going on around you even if some sad or dangerous for others. Helps you develop confidence in your own horse skills as well I bet.

So sad to hear about the horse having her food thrown out because her owner did not want to wait  

Have fun with your bike + trailer. I love transporting stuff by bike. We have an electric cargo bike and it is such a joy to ride and makes errands fun. Currently we have a Yuba Spicy Curry, but we are looking at getting a second one (maybe a Tern GSD, Riese and Muller Multicharger, or a Benno Boost E). They are all longtail (long back rack) bikes but you can also get ones with a basket out front (some with a lockable cover). If you ever want to upgrade to electric and a cargo bike for your transfers between home and field, I highly recommend e-cargo bikes; although, they are expensive. My DH would never be ok with buying a horse because of their ongoing costs, but a stable of bikes (that cost about as much as a horse in some cases) is ok with him.


----------



## tinyliny

"chained to the ground". . . .you said. I don't get that.


Why would the person feeding the pony not at lease throw the extra feed into the pasture and let the pony and others get some?


Does this pony get grain only irregulalrly? because it's better to give none at all than to give it only once in a while, IMO.


and yes, I'm sure one needs to keep mum on a lot of stuff. Even here might be , well, a place you might not want to be too specific.


----------



## horselovinguy

Sounds as if you have gypsies with the "chained to the ground" comment...
I've heard and read many time often the law is terrified of them and will not do anything for fear of their and their families lives destroyed if not ended, yes killed or worse.
Do take that warning seriously.

The rest of how things are settling to a routine is sounding great...
And so far from what you were led to believe by your past barn about Katie and your ability it is laughable if not make me furious how they manipulated you...
So glad the chain was broken and the truth is now seen... :smile:

I would feel bad for the horse so unwanted, but as this is all it knows...it knows no different.
Needs of food and care are met and that is better than many animals ever receive.
Watch from a distance but not interfere as you know.
You are beginning to see barn drama and know to keep it distant so your existence and that of Katie stays level and no ill feelings in either of your directions sent...

I like the sound of a bicycle trailer to make travel faster, safer, and enable you to bring with you safely not having your arms laden with "stuff"..
Good exercise and stamina maker happening... 
Soon you'll be looking for longer routes to increase your fitness...done in daylight so safer, the short direct route home at dusk or dark...

Sounds like you did make the right choice for you and for Katie and I am so glad it is working well for both of you..
Ride on and enjoy that lesson and new places to explore.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Kalraii

@MeditativeRider oooo an electric cargo bike? I just went down a rabbit hole. I've never seen one of those in my life! They look amazing and would be PERFECT as a tack box. Thank you for sharing its a serious consideration. I could get a car but honestly the fitter I get the less I think I need one at all living in the city. Finding ways to do shopping and whatnot and get around has been a bit of a teething issue.
@tinyliny there are mostly feral horses about... 3 miles away. About two dozen. Separated with enough space for a 20m circle with a metal rod at the middle. They are chained, literally, and around their necks so they can't be removed. They are owned by gypsies just as horselovinguy said and have been on that field since before I was born. They are given hay and water once a day. When it comes to breeding the travellers let off a stallion loose in there and with all those chained mares... and then later on once they have foaled the babies are running loose. It's on a public field next to a public path. Its as bad as it sounds. But because they are being "cared" for its not enough for professionals to risk their lives and they literally are risking their lives. And yes to the grain question its pretty.. sporadic. As you say its just an observation and I make sure I'm comfortable with whatever I put here!
@horselovinguy haven't been this happy in a lonnnnnnnnnng time. As each day passes I feel more and more at home. Katie is no trouble at all. Speaking of fitness I'm planning on getting back into jogging with Katie so it'll have the double benefit of getting her comfortable locally and us both getting exercise. Then once I hop and do the same route we'll be in a good place mentally.


----------



## tinyliny

The government allows the Travelers to keep horses there non-stop? That seems like allowing people to "live' in a park that is meant for day use, or that and camping. ?


I understand the gypsies can be tought to deal with. Is it that there is a mixed sentiment toward them? a bit like homeless encampments here, perhaps.


----------



## LoriF

tinyliny said:


> The government allows the Travelers to keep horses there non-stop? That seems like allowing people to "live' in a park that is meant for day use, or that and camping. ?
> 
> 
> I understand the gypsies can be tought to deal with. Is it that there is a mixed sentiment toward them? a bit like homeless encampments here, perhaps.


That's what I'm wondering. They sound like the American mafia in 1920's Chicago. 

@Kalraii It sounds like you are really happy with your situation now. I'm really happy for you. I knew that you could do it. There's always going to be a little drama here and there no matter where you go. Heck, it even happens at home sometimes.

Your crazy lady sounds like my neighbor. At least I can lock myself in the house to avoid her.


----------



## Kalraii

FINALLY some time to properly sit. I wrote a response earlier in the week but had to go off and do something. I came back and I forgot the time out thingy so it got lost :< Anyway a good post is better off like a reduction sauce aye? 

So last Weds was meant to go to a polo arena with two others.... well that never happened. Because the lady that owns the horsebox/transport company (that also keeps her horses here) had an unfortunate accident. As told by them: One of her mares suffers badly with sarcoids as I've been told and currently this 8 year old has two huge golfball sized sarcoids inside her mouth at the crease. I mean they are huge. This mare has also never been broken in but was bought as a filly by the lady to train but was too busy (there are quite a few horses that fit this criteria where I'm at). This lady also is vehemently against bits. But apparently on the day of the accident she put on a bitless bridle halter and use my new tall mounting block to get on her bareback to go for a ride. Another lady was gonna ride her other horse for her who only has a handful of rides on him as well and has been hacked out exactly 3 times in his life. These two have patiently been working together on their problem horses but aren't paid or trained professionals. 

The owner got on her mare bareback and went to turn her head and the mare exploded, rearing up and to the side. Owner fell off and had not just broken her arm but dislocated it too :< The other lady who was holding the mare got a faceful and passed out concussed. A passerby called an ambulance. Everyone is OK and recovering well but obviously the owner can't drive at all at the moment. The mare is extremely shy about having her face touched and runs backward if you try touch her mouth but is eating fine. It's heartbreaking for me as the owner cannot afford hay for her three much less for her to have the surgery needed.. so each day is ticking by and they grow bigger :< She's already excluded from her insurance for past removals. 

So she has a lot going on right now. I'm going to instead ask if she wants to set up an agreement where I'll pay in advance (monthly only though) for use of her horsebox twice a month and go out myself and maybe split the cost with another. She does have insurance to hire out and I'd rather give her the the cash if it helps than a different transport company. 

-----------------------

On to happier news. Katie is settled in. She is ranked pretty high now - she doesn't really get involved with the herd but does have a boyfriend, who calls for her when we leave  But there is not ONE horse that wont move if she tells them to which I think is cool. When I turn up to feed her in the mornings she takes her time moving them away from the gate but isn't mean about it - neither hoof or tooth makes contact as long as they move. At first she didn't know when I would come so would come running/neighing down the field. Now she knows her mealtimes she's already there and waiting 

My day looks like this: 

- 7am-9am walk dogs to field & feed
- 1pm-3pm ride/exercise/walkies
- 7.30pm-9pm evening groom/feed

I take Indy, the black dog, our newest addition to the family. She's an uneducated, unsocialised and untrained 1 year old whose original family were an old lady and her disabled son. I told them MONTHS ago not to get a puppy but instead they insisted on getting a very young terrier cross thing with a high prey drive. Well guess who landed with her 10 months later? -.- I never wanted another dog much less another puppy much less one with terrible habits. Seriously at one year old she was still not potty trained -.- It's a work in progress but she's very clever so theres that. I actually put a tracker on her because she wasn't let off the lead until me and she just lost her mind. Today was day 3 and her recall is pretty good now. Honey, my other dog whose colour matches her name, loves Katie and when Indy is playing like a nutcase with another owners dog she hides under her lol:
















Katie also grooms Honey who licks her back. Indy just irritates Katie to the point of ear pinning. But that's uneducated "puppies" for you. I was tethering Indy to a post and she got away from me and chased one of the horses- who was delighted to frolic. There I am running like a bat of out of hell to catch her while a dog and an overgrown skewbald play tag -.-

not done...


----------



## Kalraii

*Finally hacking!*

So we've done a bit of scouting and hacking. 

One hack was with Katie's boyfriend but this time it was with his owner riding instead. This is where I learned that 1. Katie still doesn't see me as leader when ridden and 2. the other horse's rank in the herd affects their dynamic. He is above her and quite spooky so when we hacked out she got most of her feedback from him and wouldn't pass things that we normally do on foot such as these scary benches:









And she was VERY resistant to lead. Because it was my first time riding that area with the owner we both chose not to push things. He is green and she was new and we have never ridden together. Kept it short and sweet. Katie got so distracted trotting at one point she tripped over a tree root and ended up on her knees :< :O :O :O But built like the tank she is she shook it off and didn't have a bruise or limp or worry. _It was also the one time I didn't put on her knee protectors of course -.-_ I seem to be a sticky rider because most spooks or lost stirrups or wonky incidents I generally stay on... I wouldn't call it skill though.

But on a separate day we went with a lower ranking gelding in his 20's. I took out her thick halfpad (the saddle flocked to accommodate) because I did speculate if her resistance and tripping last time was also because her saddle was too tight with it? I figured for a 15min walk ride with two less than 30 seconds trots would be ok. So I just used a saddle cloth and it sat lovely on her and with me on her gave plenty of clearance._ The way she moved out was night and day_ so who knows how much of it was anxiety or saddle fit or both? I have called a saddle fitter and would not be happy riding more than 15mins walk or anything strenuous until it's sorted, much to the disappointment of some others 









So back to this gelding. He is lovely but naps real hard and simply will not even hand-walk much less lead a group or hack alone. But he doesn't really spook. He does run home though when the owner has tried it alone. We did the exact same route as before with him and Katie was HAPPY to march first, leading the way, walking past all the things that were spooky with the previous horse. She felt SO much better under saddle and was really confident. And to the shock of the other owner her nappy steady-eddie kept up! It was an easy going walk-hack (coz saddle) but it was mostly effortless and enjoyable. 

A few hiccups. Katie did try resist me a few times - napping and swishing her tail, walking backwards. This was when we got to this open green:









Part of it she wanted to graze (kept asking with her head - politely) and part of it was because I wasn't clear where to go. It was a good exercise in just focusing my gaze where I wanted giving with my hands, sitting deep and gently asking her "c'mon love we're gonna go over there". I continued to gently squeeze and the moment she went forward released all pressure and praised. Honestly.. we have the most polite disagreements lol. I wasn't strong or angry or aggressive. She would backup a few steps at a walk but not make a big scene about it. We were in an open space so I didn't need to circle. I just patiently waiting for the correct response. Eventually she sighs and once I win her over she will march where I point her. And the biggest thing... when this happened before at last place I was really anxious. I don't know why but here I really calm. I don't like that she reverses even if it's just a few steps. 

Where there is an obvious trail she is pretty darned happy. These are taken from a hand-walk though.
















----------------------

Now THIS is the field I wanna do some schooling in:









It's next to a motorway so a bit noisy but its entirely closed off. So if something happens she wont be getting loose and I can practice going at speed. It's not perfectly flat and I do worry that she's not too used to uneven ground. I've got some cones and another lady has some poles as she wants to do some jumping. There is a fallen tree I can use to mount. I wont lie though - riding in that open space, even if enclosed, will probably terrify me the first time. 

Until then...
So just short hacks or maybe a bit of bareback up the lane until saddle fitter comes out. Meanwhile I'm thinking of "lunging her" over some of the hilly sections by the nearest green. Not actually lunge in tight circles but its very tiring for me to march up and down the hills in hand lol. I tried! Her stride is just so big. So just using a lunge line to guide her up and down on both sides a bit. I've been watching lots of videos on technique as I'm not used to managing a rope. Someone at the field mentioned reversing her up a hill as well but not too sure if that's a legit thing? I want to do other in-hand work that will compliment her when ridden (in addition to tricks!) but lost where to start...

But when she goes downhill, even when ridden, she literally throws her feet wherever and without a thought. I'm hoping with some regular hill work she will get stronger and I'll try guide her into being more attentive when going down. I will bear in mind saddle fit for ridden downhill and figure that out but she's go no excuse to throw herself down it in-hand! 

This is the shiny mounting block I bought as well - it's 90cm tall and as you can tell very much needed! I'm barely 5'6 (166cm) and about as flexible as a table so its a good thing I stick on. 









Some last thoughts.. I do worry if she's bored. I am seeing her 3x a day and she's always going out for a walk or hack someplace new. Groomed daily... because this...:









Her dinner I give in a treat ball or use it for evening trick training. Anything to keep her stimulated. I worry it's not enough. I haven't yet brought her home into my garden as wanted her to settle. I think next week will be good.

Oh... and "not a good doer". As grazing has depleted she is having 2 feeds am/pm. Just a scoop of low sugar/starch chaff as advised here, half scoop grain-free hard feed mix, supplements and oil. She gets 1 hour ad-lib hay sessions 3x a day spread 6 hours apart in day and 9 hours at night coz I worry about ulcers. She looks and behaves as if she feels great. So I think we're gonna do OK y'know  I just need to get her blood pumping properly once a day!


----------



## Kalraii

Oh and a cute picture of honey in the nearby lake - I'm gonna eventually ask if a riding permit for set times would be an option in the park? It would be a real shame not to get to experience this as its 5mins from the field!


----------



## horselovinguy

A few things...
Your horse perceives you differently on foot than astride...
You must now also assert yourself to be leader when astride, it does not "transfer" automatically.

Katie not being able to ride across varied terrain at all gaits..._who told you that???_
When she field hunted and rode cross-country she traveled over various ground surfaces of grass, dirt, gravel not always flat and groomed surface...
Ride that horse and let her put her feet down as she goes along.
She can see, she can feel her feet and she can place her hooves safely...
Katie doesn't need such babying...look at her. :|
She will actually pay more attention where she places her feet when moving faster than a slow amble...

As for food issues, she is _not_ starving by any appearance seen, period.
Ulcers happen when a horse has no access to food...
You feed her at now known approximations of time daily.
You supply her with extra hay...
But seriously, when you are not present Katie is meandering around nibbling at grass sprigs so she is not without...she is not face-stuffing plentiful amounts, but she is eating some constantly.

_Breathe....*again..*_
All those fears instilled in you are going to take time to disappear...your old barn did a job on you mentally and so far, all the horrors told to you that "Katie can't..." are found to be a bunch of bunk and cow-patty poop..
_Please go enjoy this beautiful horse...she is yours and so happy to see you, go exploring with you on walks or ridden._
BTW, love the pups...1of ours is not good with the horses feet and movement...so none of them *{we have 3 labs}* are invited to be with us in the horses presence for everyone's safety.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist

Just want to say you're doing great! Really! Try to relax... as HLG says... you're doing fine. Katie looks great. Have fun! I know, sometimes it can be a bit daunting, but do it anyway. Trust me on this one - you won't look back on your life saying you wish you hadn't done these things. You would, however, regret not doing them. You've got this. Go ROCK that field!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Looks like things are going great for you. I am so pleased to see and enjoy reading the updates and seeing the photos. Katie looks happy and you sound happy. It certainly must be educational and interesting to be with such a varied bunch of owners and horses.

Good luck with the new dog. At least it is still relatively young. We previously had a 5 year old border terrier as a re-home who was similar and some of his issues he never got over (fear aggression with other dogs because he had never been socialized). Thankfully he got over the lack of indoor toilet training (had only ever been an outside dog) relatively quickly. He died in early May this year at 11 years old from an oral cancer. We have just been away for the weekend to visit a breeder about a potential new puppy later this year (Irish terrier, the ones we visited were extremely friendly and snuggly). We are going to be so focused on getting the early training right whenever we do get a new family companion.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I think I read on another thread that you hurt yourself coming off your bike? I hope you are healing ok and have someone to help with Katie (or can still manage it while recovering).


----------



## ACinATX

MeditativeRider said:


> I think I read on another thread that you hurt yourself coming off your bike? I hope you are healing ok and have someone to help with Katie (or can still manage it while recovering).


Yes, me too! Are you OK?


----------



## Kalraii

I have been SO busy these last few weeks... months. Basically I've not been working and using the money I'd spend on being full livery (£800 to £28 a month is quite the save!) just enjoying my time. As SO much has happened I'll just list out the major events since becoming a TRUE diy'er 

I was cycling home in the dark about 10pm and the path runs between two huge fields. Rabbits often still try kill me. One decided to just change his/her mind halfway and I braked really hard... enough to go flying and landing on a 1 meter tall post. Why is this path marker that short? I have no idea. I remember just throwing myself forward so I wouldn't land on my throat. All I know is when I came to I was literally impaled on it still. But I was layered up and my ribs took the brunt- right *under* my left breast. Phew. I could barely breathe and the pain... every movement made me sweat. I knew that if I didn't get home no one would find me until the morning lol. So I cycled home one handed living the adrenaline high. Paramedics came and I went and got scanned but nothing can be done for broken rib. So that was it. Lovely people at the yard helped me and I healed really fast. What was more of an issue was the tissue damage. 

So yeah. Horses are safe, rabbits are not. xD

-----

Next big event. One of the liveries is a middle aged lady that is very passionate about everything and anything, especially her own opinions. Which is fine. But one late evening my mare was have an argument with her gelding over hte barbed wire. He turned to kick her but got both legs caught. I ran over as fast as I can but he pulled free and ripped a good 30cm wound. I tried ringing her but she didn't answer so I took some pictures while it was still clean. I didn't know what to do - I didn't know him well and he was a sensitive explosive type horse. Another woman turned up (I love this lady so much) and she caught him and together we cleaned him up. I sent his owner the pictures and explained what happened. I felt so bad that my mare instigated the aggression between them I offered to pay for the vet call out. I learned that sometimes its better I don't be so nice because it majorly blew up in my face and not in the way you would expect.

She called me a liar. She showed everyone the picture and insisted it wasn't from barbed wire but a kick from a shod horse. She blamed first one of the other mares and then Katie not realising Katie hadn't her hind shoes for a few weeks by then. It didn't make sense but from what she said I think she thinks that every shod horse has studs. Note: when I hurt my ribs I asked if she would pick out Katie's feet and she was a bit nervous as she admitted she'd never picked the feet of a shod horse. I found this strange as she claimed to have managed a busy guided-trails for tourists type business. But that was one small detail that didn't add up with others... a separate point. Anyway... she got quite angry at me. She didn't mind that her gelding hurt but wanted me to be honest... and I found it so hard to know what to say or do because I literally saw him got tangled with my own eyes. I felt like I must be crazy. I had even apologised and offered to pay for the vet call out. It was a superficial but ugly wound so I was OK with that.

Well it escalated and she was screaming at the top of her lungs with other liveries and the public watching. Her reaction was disproportionate in my opinion and she began calling me a lot of horrible names. I generally deal very well with pressure and difficult people but me being calm seemed to infuriate her more. I did try asking her how we could go about resolving this.. but she put cotton wool in her ears (yes literally) and continued screaming at me and as she later left threatened that I will face repercussions and that she would "get me". I guess other things were going on because it just didn't make sense to me... anyway I notified the farmer and made a report. I did warn her that I would pursue action if she so much as looked at me again. I had things go missing and she was putting her dog poo on peoples hay/boxes who she didn't like. But I didn't take the bait and now we're even holding the gate open for one another. I don't mind people not liking me but I have zero energy for drama. As long as we can be cordial that's fine by me. I genuinely liked this lady... I was offended she thought me capable of lying (it made no sense, I was offering to pay for vet callout) but I guess none of it makes sense... I feel sorry for her to live with such negative energy towards others and possibly herself.


----------



## Kalraii

So the weeks passed and things settled. 
*
The Gallop*

I went on a couple rides one of them on a different horse. Let's call this horse Dave.

Dave is in his 20's and has had no formal training. His owner is the loveliest woman who rescued him but has also never had a lesson in the 40 years shes been riding. Very much got on and figured it out. She is the most avid hacker as well and goes out for hours at a time on roads I wouldn't dare even in my dreams. You can call her brave and some might call her stupid, too. Dave is very attached to his brother Bob. Bob has had some training and so his owner would ride him and I would ride Dave and basically be a passenger.

I got on. His saddle didn't fit. I mean at all. I insisted to get off but her heavier husband would take my place and the peer pressure by the popel there was immense. So I reluctantly stayed on and agreed to go out for 20mins.

TWO HOURS. TWO! In a poorly fitting saddle on the widest cob ever. An hour into the ride my groin is dying and I can't shorten the stirrups because there aren't enough holes. So I was stuck. I seriously debated riding side saddle it was that bad. But I didn't trust this lovely old bouncy boy. We reached a lovely open field with a track around it. His owner said she wanted to canter Bob. Thing is Dave wont be more than a foot apart. And if Bob goes ahead Dave will basically gallop a meter to catch up. Speaking of gallop... I practically begged his owner to not go for a canter because there was no way Dave was gonna sit and watch. She insisted... so I non-consensually went on a long gallop. She quite literally moved out and I had to grab onto some mane. I was on this ride and there was no getting off :< I was a bit sad inside I won't lie. Off we went! He would have been bucking as well if he was fit enough. He raced past Bob having a blast exited the field and went to run home. Well.. I managed to turn this tank around nearly giving myself a hernia in the process and we were OK. Can I say trying to keep your balance when your legs and groin are in that much pain was no fun lol. I felt nauseous. 

In a way I did enjoy it... but I politely declined the next ride out. 20minutes would have been ok and all that aside his saddle was terrible. It was an inflatable one that was very much deflated - and good thing too as it needed to be 3x wider. 

----

*Saddle Shenanigans*

So... I organised a saddler and the boy above got a brand new saddle. That same day though he tried to bite a horse through the barbed wire and nearly tore his tongue off. The owner doesn't like how stiff it is being new but it fits him wonderfully so haven't tried again since O,O

Katie's saddle was too tight and I am really pleased I picked up on this before doing some serious riding. It was REALLY hard as people tried to get me to ride out with them often and I think they I'm maybe a bit precious  But really.. wayyyy too tight and in trot shunts her shoulder. I can use it without even a normal pad just to work on getting her OK leaving the field for 15mins at a walk but our main goal is to doing in-hand exercises and massages to work on her wither atrophy. The saddle clearly tells a story - that she has been building muscle there and is filling out slowly. Once we assess how well it builds up in this time we will know how to proceed and I'll be looking to get a custom saddle that allows for growth there. Meanwhile I can ride her bareback in small bouts so am thinking of getting a bareback pad. Thing is she has a bit of a prominent spine and as crude as this is to type it out think she'll be better off without anything because I was blessed with squishy rear. 

Speaking of tack... have also had a bit and bridle fitting session which was extremely informative. Not looking to go mad here but definitely not had a chance to explore to see if we get on better with others. 

----

*Yay I finally have an instructor!*

I also am using one of the other ladies trainers who is amazing. She is highly qualified and experienced from Germany and within the first 5 minutes of talking with her knew she was the one. She reminds me so much of my first and favourite instructor that helped me with Katie. A lot of kindness and focus on relaxation. She is firm but fair and has really helped educate me on what exercises to do what and in assessing Katie's way of going. I am looking forward to properly learning groundwork and long reining/driving her around on foot to help work on her confidence being out front etc. I really love the way things are demonstrated to me and then I can practice. When it comes to riding she's going to get on the first few times to assess and plant a few buttons and then I'll get on and we'll go from there. We aren't leaning towards a discipline so to speak but I love love that we're working from the ground up. 

Katie did find it very stressful the first few times. It is very obvious that the moment we pulled out the cavesson she was anxious. Old yard did lunge her if they couldn't ride and but you know how it is - lunging is just to burn a few calories (I did often say I didn't like her being lunged). It took her a while to understand we didn't want her to go fast. We wanted her to go calm, controlled and relaxed. Doing a fair bit of lateral walking/trot exercises but taking it easy as she finds it quite hard. After about 20minutes she's usually done focusing and begins to call out and have tantrums, her signature dramatic head tossing. But with each practice session she's learning so fast and becoming more settled. She's been a point and shoot jumping horse for the half year before I moved so it's a big change for her. 


----
*
Barefoot Woes... or not?*


So with everything above and the fact he ground is soft I decided to try her barefoot. I've ordered scoot boots. Coincidentally that weekend she got a thorn in her frog, sideways thank goodness, and had the vet out. She was very lame until it was taken out and I have been putting a poultice on it and to now keep it dry. I think its time I officially join the Duct Tape Professionals Committee. For anyone that might read this the vet showed me a neat trick. Just made a cross out of duct tape so the centre is wide enough for the foot and then fold the edges up and then a quick wrap. I can do her foot in 20minutes now! It helps that she is an angel and I can do whatever I want even at 7pm with a light clamped to a bucket so I can see what I'm doing while the mist is up to my eyeballs lol. I'm gonna order two poultice boots though for future. 


BUT now she's sound and we are walking she seems careful but not painful on the gravel. I'm gonna do lots of short walks to build up her feet and when the boots arrive do the same. I thought I'd killed her or something when she went lame two days after taking her front shoes off. Now I'm confident that we're gonna be OK. It's gonna be so much nicer for her feet as well. I have nothing against shoes but do think the natural foot is better designed to absorb shock and I will do whatever it takes to preserve her joints.

----

*Mud*

It is seriously muddy. Other livery and I put our heads together and ordered mud slabs from a company called Mudcontrol. Oh. My. God. They are amazing! I have a whole platform in front of my box where I can stand Katie and its lovely and dry. Her rehabbed horse has a whole track in his pen that he can comfortably pace. In fact he does the cutest "pirouette" to avoid dipping a toe in the mud when changing direction.

----

A couple of us really clicked and we've set up a feeding schedule (or rather I organised it lol!). I still see my baby everyday and most days 2-4x a day! But I have two mornings off a week and we take turns on set days each week. And I KNOW she's getting love and attention. It's just not the same knowing she is stalled probably in her own muck with a haynet like she was. There is another mare here we'll call her Coffee. She's 10 years old 15hh ish new forest type. Was basically sent here to live out her life on the land. Her owner never visits and its one of his friends that actually comes to feed her a couple times a week. You can't quite use the word dumped but let's say its close enough... but she does get her needs seen to and the vet out. So not quite y'know what I mean? As there was no grass or hay out I contacted her and offered to bring Coffee in for hay, on me. Well we've ended up with a neat little arrangement. She buys her feed/hay etc and I bring her in when I have time which basically means she comes in when Katie is in. She went from this angry little mare to the sweetest thing ever. She is delightfully sensitive and gentle and I bet would have made an amazing riding horse. But apparently she was insane under saddle and injured herself so is basically retired. In any case she's so easy and such a joy to be around its no trouble for me and it makes her unbelievably happy to be included. She was previously the only horse that didn't come in daily. And then there is a toothless soon 30 year old pony who I also help feed his mash in the mornings as his owner is also quite far and vulnerable to covid. 


So with everything that has happened I can say I really do love the whole horse experience. It is hard graft especially being field DIY. The responsibility is scary but I don't feel so alone. I've managed to make some lovely friends here that support me so much and a network of professionals such as vet/farrier/instructor etc. I love riding but I love ownership more and think I'm finally able to go about it the right way at my own pace. I do want to go galloping around the country and seeing the land but on my terms. My next big venture for 2021 is getting a horsebox. I'll probably be writing posts on here about how I'm terrified of going around corners, up hills and around mini-roundabouts and going out alone lol but one thing at a time. I was worried that maybe I wouldn't provide a good enough life for Katie but she seems really happy. I think she is a bit bored at times and that it is my job and pleasure to give her work and take her out. But she's content for sure. The only time she is a bit mad is when its pouring it down. The only thing that peeves ME the most is that not everyone poo-picks the field. I'm able to keep about 4 acres of the 10 this side clear for my peace of mind. But when we move to the 23 acre field in two weeks... I don't like a dirty field :< But I just cannot manage that alone with 17 horses and just a wheelbarrow obviously. A few people have offered to help when we move so fingers crossed. I passive-aggressively poo pick to guilt trip and it seems to be working  If only everyone did one barrow it'd take only about 10-15mins... I wonder if I'm too OCD about this. But it's not enforced so I try not to stress to much.


Anyway... what a warm October over here. Our weather has been seriously yo-yo. Not experienced the real winter yet!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Thank you for writing an update, I like reading about how you are going.

Sorry to hear of the bike fall, but glad you healed well.

The mud mats look great (I had no idea what they might be so had to look them up).

Hope you get some help with the poo picking. It goes really fast if everyone helps. I don't know why some people don't like doing it, I find it quite relaxing and good exercise, maybe they think it takes longer than it actually does or is harder to push the wheel barrow than it actually is.


----------



## horseluvr2524

I'm so glad that you and Katie are doing well. So angry at your previous barn... but I don't find what happened unbelievable in the slightest. I've unfortunately dealt with a lot of crazy, especially crazy horse people. It seems to me that when crazy people get into horses, they get an extra dose of crazy along with the horses, lol.


DIY is so much work but so fulfilling. There's nothing like seeing your horse(s) every day! And that is a crazy stupid deal on DIY board! I would love to find something like that (although, to be honest, DIY wouldn't work with my life at the moment). When I did DIY back in Arizona, it was $150 just to keep my horse there. I still had to pay for all the feed, do all the work, etc.


Does Katie have a stall at your new place? Something that came to mind as a possible feeding situation is perhaps stalling overnight with free choice hay, then turning out during day. Then you'd only have to go mornings and evenings. But it sounds like you've got a good arrangement with your fellow boarders.


----------



## MeditativeRider

If the lady who had the meltdown does it again, the best thing to do is to walk away (if you can) and not try talk to her. I would say something like "I am going to move away now to give you some time to calm down, when you have, we can discuss this". During a meltdown, they will be in the emotional (fight/flight) part of their brain rather than their thinking brain, and anything you say will just get an emotional fight/flight response not a rational one (which is why it seems so strange to us trying to communicate with them).


----------



## ACinATX

See, now you know why horses spook when they see rabbits! They know how dangerous they can be!

Anyways, I'm really glad to hear things are going so well. I'm another one who prefers equine companionship to riding. Don't get me wrong, I love to ride, but even more I love just spending time with them, hanging out, not doing anything except, you know, "being."


----------



## tinyliny

What a story!! the drama!


I mean, the wacko lady with the dog doo revenge, and the "I'll get you". ????!!!! steer clear of that one. CRAY CRAY~!


And, that fact that that woman insisted on a gallop, when you begged her not to, would really **** me off. That is so irresponsible of her. You could have fallen badly, on just healed ribs. NOT COOL.


Stay safe and happy your own way. cheers!


----------



## MeditativeRider

I know in a couple of posts people have used the word crazy or similar to refer to the lady you had the drama with. I would like to say that I really commend you @Kalraii for writing out that whole story without using negative terms to refer to her. As a child, sister, significant other, and mother of individuals with various mental health issues, I greatly appreciate it. I also assist at therapy riding and we just had a training session where one of our presentations was about understanding disability and the shift from using negative terms (e.g., crazy) to affirmative terms (person with a mental health disorder).


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> I know in a couple of posts people have used the word crazy or similar to refer to the lady you had the drama with. I would like to say that I really commend you @Kalraii for writing out that whole story without using negative terms to refer to her. As a child, sister, significant other, and mother of individuals with various mental health issues, I greatly appreciate it. I also assist at therapy riding and we just had a training session where one of our presentations was about understanding disability and the shift from using negative terms (e.g., crazy) to affirmative terms (person with a mental health disorder).


Thank you for your comment. I do feel for her and agree with your take on it from the therapy program - it IS a mental health issue. She has a lot going on and in her past so I'm trying my hardest not to judge.


----------



## Kalraii

tinyliny said:


> What a story!! the drama!
> 
> 
> I mean, the wacko lady with the dog doo revenge, and the "I'll get you". ????!!!! steer clear of that one. CRAY CRAY~!
> 
> 
> And, that fact that that woman insisted on a gallop, when you begged her not to, would really **** me off. That is so irresponsible of her. You could have fallen badly, on just healed ribs. NOT COOL.
> 
> 
> Stay safe and happy your own way. cheers!


Yes I am actually nervous about going out with her when I ride Katie lol. I have a strict policy that we only go as fast as the slowest person. I would never put anyone in that position myself.


----------



## Kalraii

horseluvr2524 said:


> I'm so glad that you and Katie are doing well. So angry at your previous barn... but I don't find what happened unbelievable in the slightest. I've unfortunately dealt with a lot of crazy, especially crazy horse people. It seems to me that when crazy people get into horses, they get an extra dose of crazy along with the horses, lol.
> 
> 
> DIY is so much work but so fulfilling. There's nothing like seeing your horse(s) every day! And that is a crazy stupid deal on DIY board! I would love to find something like that (although, to be honest, DIY wouldn't work with my life at the moment). When I did DIY back in Arizona, it was $150 just to keep my horse there. I still had to pay for all the feed, do all the work, etc.
> 
> 
> Does Katie have a stall at your new place? Something that came to mind as a possible feeding situation is perhaps stalling overnight with free choice hay, then turning out during day. Then you'd only have to go mornings and evenings. But it sounds like you've got a good arrangement with your fellow boarders.


No stall but there are pens but allocated only for the sick or lame :< But she's OK now the farmer is putting hay out ^>^ Our little rota is working wonderfully so I do get two mornings off from the mud! Yes this price is INSANE and yeah there is a lack of facilities but I can now get a horsebox without feeling guilty!


----------



## Kalraii

Update

Katie is fully recovered from our little incident last week where a thorn penetrated her frog sideways. It didn't even develop into an abscess and I'm gonna pretend its coz of my excellent poulticing skills and not her amazing immune system (assisted by the top quality feed I give... _of course._ Lol. Some British sarcasm!) She is a bit more careful on the hard ground since having her front shoes removed but we have been going for walks and she seems fine. At least its pavement and fine gravel so not really any big rocks to bruise her sole. I have ordered some scoot boots (pink straps ofc).

We have now both settled in I think. I can't help but feel there is a change between us. I think seeing her so much has made our communication that much slicker. She is SO responsive and communicates to me a lot in small ways I never noticed before. It's a shame when riding I'm like a buffoon playing a saxophone lol. But we'll get there...

I thought this was pretty cool... I tie my dogs next to her platform and they are often less than a foot from her hay pile and feed. Pictures show platform but with no dogs.

1. Katie will always carefully move around them and never EVER bulldoze through them even if it annoys her. I take my dog and Katie for walks together and let them loose in the field. My dog is brainless bless her and will run in front of us and on the path will just stop suddenly. Katie will always stop on her own or work around her albeit with an a ear pin for the inconvenience lol. I only trust my dog loose with the horses she's friendly with and quite a few like her!
2. She doesn't mind when my youngest dog lays at her front hooves and licks her eyes while shes eating hay and even grooms her back gently. I NEED to get a video. When there were fireworks my dog was shaking like a leaf as they were less than a mile away from multiple houses. Got a nice view and the horses didn't care. I actually detest fireworks its so unfair for wild animals and the majority of domestics. My dog pressed so hard up against Katie's leg for comfort aw

So after some more sessions with instructor and now she's sound and settled as of next week I'll begin doing a 600 yard hack every other day  From our gate to our end of the lane and back. I'd like to try it bareback as well. It's really strange but you know you're ready when you feel it? All the other rides before I felt pressured to some degree but now I feel ready to properly begin on my own. I guess its because mostly everyone here has been so welcoming and supportive that I feel safe? The lane is closed off and each side there is a mud path that we can trot on instead of the gravel. I'm going to pretend its a very very very narrow arena with a ridiculously long straight ahah. 

I have been debating taking some lessons at a riding school on a less bouncy horse or one that hasn't got such big moves. But I know that some will tell me to suck it up and learn hardmode on Katie


----------



## Kalraii

So a sad update. For me. I'm very sad and hurt. Things have been going well and a few other owners chipped in and we take turns feeding each other's horses so we can have two mornings off a week. One owner has a toothless 27 year old that can only eat mash. He was only getting one big feed a day as he usually has for most his life because she lives quite far away. She can't help me very much but I feel for the old boy so I've offered to feed him every morning I'm there. I'm usually there 7.30am-noon (twice or I just stay there for 5 hours.. yup!) and 7.30pm in the dark. I'm probably there not just the longest but the most frequent. I also walk the pasture in the dark with my torch to check everyone. I don't tell anyone I do this I just do it because I can and it makes me feel better when I go to bed. No one else comes in the evening anymore so I take two of my dogs and my gps tracker.

But one of my degus has developed severe pneumonia. I informed everyone that on the days I was feeding I'd be a little late as I'm having to nebulise my degu every 3 hours for 20mins (two different meds). It's mostly to help his little lungs heal. I feel like I'm dying and have numerous alarms. I informed the owner of the old boy that I will do my best but can only get to the field after my vet visits around 11am depending on traffic. She is ok with that and still offers his afternoon feed around 4pm. I couldn't go back that evening but I offered to split his mornign feed and also feed him in the evenings so he would go from ONE feed a day to THREE smaller ones starting tomorrow. Great right?

Well it was meant to start today. I turn up at 11.30am (coz vet visit) and feed him. He colics about 10mins after turning him out. Rolling, the full works. I inform the owner and she immediately she comes down. Another livery who used to run a yard was there and knew exactly what we needed to do and we spend the entire two hours walking him and using a whip to keep him from going down and rolling. You know how it can be.

You remember the lady that I had to file a police report on that threatened me? The "crazy" one I guess she was called. Well she seemed to love the excitement and while she thought I was out of earshot began smack talking me to the owner saying its MY fault he colicked. That it is MY fault he had two feeds close together *yesterday *even though I_ fed first and the owner made the decision to feed him so soon after. I had even offered to come back at 10pm if she really wanted so he didn't have such a big feed so close together but she said it was fine._

They all had a little meeting while I went to take care of mother nature and when I came back the owner upfront said "it's your fault" to summarise the conversation. Even the vet said it was likely his feeding regime but they didn't specify what exactly. The think its the long gap from afternoon feed until 11.30am and I agree that's probably it. But at the same time I was doing a favour and what about all the other times he was only getting one feed a day in the afternoon only? May I say though that I was doing my best... and if it wasn't for me he would still only be getting one feed a day? Remember he has no teeth and can't eat hay and there is no grass, even if he had any. The "crazy" one (I feel terrible writing that but it is purely just for clarity) implied that I can't be trusted. The owner of the old pony now wants me hands off so he's going back to once a day feed. And the crazy lady was now taking charge of walking him around and held him for the vet visit. She actually _smiled _at me. The smug smile of a 2 year old caught in the act. I couldn't believe my eyes that a woman of her age and experience could do that while holding a pony kicking at his belly in pain... Another livery turned up and the mean lady ran up to her and practically body blocked her from getting out to basically talk about how a pony is colicking and it must be my fault.

I am relieved the old pony pooped and is perking up as I left, once the vets arrived. I am glad that he colicked in the day rather than me turning him out in the late evening and not knowing in the dark or while being alone. I'm sad that they are all focusing on how I'm the problem and not the fact that he's an old pony that needs the type of care that most have to pay for and I'm offering what I can as a favour.

Funny thing is the people that are saying I'm at fault... they only come once a day in the afternoon. It's not as if they can offer any better.... and yes the woman needs help and I pity her for focusing on all the wrong things and failing to see the bigger picture. 

I'm trying to think what I could have done differently. Maybe just not have fed him at all at 11.30? But then surely colic was inevitable if he had to wait until 4pm?


----------



## ACinATX

Wow, that just sucks. I'm sorry, the moderators can take that out if they want, but sheesh. What is WITH people? I mean, here you are trying to be nice and helpful, and now you're the bad guy? And now that other horse is only going to be fed once a day? And now when he colics again, because of the way he will be fed, it will still be your fault, because you "made" him colic in the first place.

I don't know what it is with some horse people. I'm glad that I have our back barn to myself, and I only interact with other people to the barest minimum possible. I just don't get why there has to be drama like this. I really don't.


----------



## horselovinguy

Did you have a weather change, a drop or rise in temperature...a change in just weather in general?
That often can bring on "colic" symptoms. A bellyache..._sure can to mine._
We are expecting a huge change to occur Monday night here and I will be on guard to head off the issues knowing how they can present and my horses are pampered brats. 

So, such a sudden onset of pain to me is not a colic from just eating but buildup of gas..
Intense, very rapid to be down and rolling, kicking at the gut...gas colic is more painful than sand/impaction colic in my opinion..
It had nothing to do with you...it happens and shame on the vet for not putting facts upfront and loudly heard.
The fact you also had such a fast turn-around once drugs went on board tells me pretty sure its gas colic.

Sadly, the one it hurts is the horse who had more meals spread over the course of the day.
So instead of the horse being fed several times a day they are reverting to 1 meal, very large in size...unreal.

Turn your heart to stone and let the talk talk and go about your business with Katie.
_You did nothing wrong.._
This is not the last time the old guy will colic, mark my words...sad as that is to say.
Wash your hands of them, let others now have to go to feed their own and you just go do your horse.
It does hurt you because you no longer have a day later to start, but...you also don't need the accusation and the viciousness to plague you of the others with a ring-leader of nasty.
Just let others do and now need to do, do not check on, watch for the others animals in a night-check...it was good and very sweet of you, but let others deal with their own issues as they want.
This is what is hard about being in a boarding situation and the cliques... attitude can drive a wedge where it should not of been placed.
*MYOB *was my grandmothers favorite saying..they make their bed and inconveniences, let them live with their deed done.
No more do you feel bad for the owner who can't make it out to feed...tough.
_Not your problem..._
Suddenly they don't trust you, then they make it their business to get to the barn to feed, feel bad for the horse but do so with a scratch and move-on.
Offer no treats, shared hay or grain to any...you've now to become Scrooge.
The quiet solitude you had will now be busier with others now having to come do their chores as bet you also did poop pickup and others allowed that too..._not anymore._
The attitude now shall kick them all in the butt.. oh well! They cut off their nose instead of being educated about what most likely took place...

That police report...did it have a ending date or is she to stay away from you?
Just remember the law if she even breathes at you wrong already has a track history of her antics.. 
🐴 ...


----------



## knightrider

> shame on the vet for not putting facts upfront and loudly heard.


The vet should certainly have known that the colic had nothing to do with you . . . or even if he thought two feedings were close together, it seems to me that the feedings were not too close together, and he could have said that it was questionable if the feedings had anything to do with it. He still should have told the others that you were doing the best you could . . . and that the others were not helping. The vet should have defended you. Shame on that vet.


----------



## Kalraii

Thank you for the replies. I didn't respond as am so sleep deprived. The vet yesterday said that by the time they came out he was already better and more himself. She did give a relaxant but expected him to make a full recovery. So happy news. But...

I went back out to check on him 11pm, 3am and then 6am. It was -1celcius (30.2f) where earlier this week it was up to 14celsius and sunny (57.2f). So yes @horselovinguy we've had a temperature drop. He wasn't cold last night and the way he held himself and bobbed his head and swished his tail.. it didn't sit right. But the vet and owner decided that as he wasn't rolling or in distress we could see how he fared this morning.

3am check. Same thing. No signs of rolling as was still clean. Was hanging out by his best friend. Got some beautiful pictures in the moonlit fog and frost.

6am... same thing. Initially. I still think he needed to see a vet as he wasn't interested in food AT ALL but the owner wanted to come assess for herself (remember I was basically called incompetent yesterday). Well I see him go down and manage to get a video as I'm running up. 

The next hour and a half waiting for the vet I am battling to keep this pony up. He is thrashing so hard his eyes are bloodshot and frankly it was just terrifying but the vet was very helpful. She basically commanded me to do whatever it took to keep him on his feet and the owner finally realised the urgency and got a taxi here. Other people were lovely in calling and offering help or support but what I needed was someone hands on to help. 

His heart rate was over the 80's and that was just him standing there, obviously in great discomfort. The vet did a rectal examination and her face said it all - even though he was a pony she couldn't even fully get her hand in he was that bloated inside. Surgery for an old pony like him? Probably not. So this morning he was sadly put to sleep. I am relieved that he went fast and easy. A LOT of liquid came from his mouth and I forget the exact term the vet called it but mentioned that if they had even gotten him into the hospital it was a bad sign.

As for it being my fault... I feel terrible it started on my watch. But both vets (yesterday and today) said that it was very unlikely that feeding 4-5 hours is too close or even about the gap overnight as there was still some forage. He has never colicked and usually only had one big feed a day for a decade. His chronic watery diarrhoea began a few weeks ago and some of the more experienced liveries here said their oldies had the same before they keeled over. She said it could have been anything... even a lipoma and not to worry about it. I really did my best and am glad to have at least been there for him and his owner. We sent her away while the deed was done and got a small clipping of his mane and tail. 

But a lesson learned "watch out for dull horses and donkeys" as the vet warned me. This stoic little pony held it together so well it was far too late, really. He was a pony full of spunk and knew exactly what he wanted. Many tears were shed today :<

I need to sleep but my brain is still too wired to rest. Thank you everyone for your advice so far it is comforting to learn from your experiences and try to take those lessons forward.


----------



## ACinATX

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that. At least he didn't suffer much. Really sorry.


----------



## gottatrot

So sad. You did everything you could.


----------



## egrogan

Very sorry for the pony, and that you had to bear the brunt of his distress.


----------



## Kalraii

Time for an update.

Well we moved from the poop ocean of the summer field to the upgraded 23 acre winter field last month. 17 horses in this herd and now are all mixed. Things went really well. I've been having an instructor every week and she's amazing. Seriously... I'm learning fancy moves on the ground and how to achieve them... then later under saddle. It's her professional opinion that Katie is a clever, anxious but eager to please mare. That sums it up. While I would have liked something more mellow first time Katie has and will continue to make me a better horsewoman and rider. Our relationship grows by the day and I've been given a new appreciation for how hard she tries, even when she's losing her mind. I'll give an example of that further down from today.

She has settled well to this routine and even as the weather worsens seems fine. I was worried she would be bored but she's actually just fine. Taking her out every other day keeps her ticking over nicely and I've learned that she learns much faster with breaks. Like 1 day work to 2 days off is her best. You bet by the next working session she's better and we are making fast progress.

Along with all the above we're also working on getting her head down naturally in walk and trot, strengthening that core. I vaguely remember last yard using bungees while under saddle to give her form a couple times. I now feel terrible after seeing first-hand how it can be achieved naturally and how much hard work it actually is to engage that core.


*DRAMATIME*
Well the "crazy" lady from before? I had to call the police a second time last week. An odd day as the 4 horses I were getting out that day as assigned were on edge. One is a known barger who nearly went over me. The gate is a double swinging type which I greatly dislike for that exact reason - into me it went along with the horse. I caught that horse but another mare had slipped through and was galloping around the common area. The lady who threatened me last month, we'll call her Dee, just watched. By this time there were 6 horses crowding the gate. I only had a rope and did my best to assert myself and put the two escaped mares back. The mares were very resistant to going back understandably so I had to use the rope on their bottoms to urge them forward. I had to swing rope while putting them out because other horses were biting/trying to come through. I gave plenty warning and usually I am Queen of gate-space and bringing in/turning out. But that day... they were all brainless aha. I didn't want to hurt them but I wasn't going to let any horse run over me again. A lot of the owners here don't even catch their horses when feeding they let them run to their bowls like nutters. A practice I don't condone for this exact reason. It's fine if alone or on your own property. But with others present and for obvious reasons they really should practice safe haltering and gate behaviour.

Well anyway Dee ran over while I'm in the middle of dealing with this double swinging gate and barging horses biting etc... screaming "I WILL PUNCH YOUR BEEP FACE" ... and many other slurs. I understand that she greatly dislikes me but for the sake of the horses and my safety she could have assisted in catching them and making space. But this 51 year old woman came up to my face and went on a tirade about how I'm an animal abuser for hitting another horse with a rope. "If you can't control them don't handle them" she said... she didn't hit me in the end but postured a lot.

Well I made a second police report because I am not interested in quarrelling or fighting. If I told you this woman's profession, which I can't, you'd be surprised. Maybe you wouldn't, on the other hand. But I still feel very sorry for her. Another livery, who was a victim of Dee's prior to me, is too afraid to provide a witness statement to the police. Bystanders, the lot of them. They all play nice-nice to her because they are afraid of her temper. And even through all this I just feel sorry for her. She needs real honest to god help and you can just see she's not a happy person. I told her upfront that she has one more chance to keep her distance and business away from me or I'll take further action. For the record the livery manager/owner has upfront said they wont get involved. Drama is our problem, not theirs. I like it here though and as long as she minds her business I don't really care.

*SPA DAY!*

Two of us paid to be transported to a spa facility. The journey there we followed the horsebox. Katie was weaving in the box. IN THE BOX. On the highway THE HORSEBOX WAS SWAYING. In traffic it was leaning side to side. She seriously stressed out the other mare and got a bald spot on her chest from this one trip! She's a seasoned traveller, went on a lorry several times a week BUT I expected some anxiety this day. It is a spacious box and she travelled butt first as she prefers and had hay and was with a mare she gets on with. The last time she was transported it was to move yards so she had no clue what was up. We arrived and unloaded fine. Unfortunately it was a metal/concrete rehab facility and it was so cold water was icing right there. They had a solarium… but didn't. A piddle heater on the ceiling that they can use for 10mins isn't a solarium to me. We had to go the shop to buy coolers as we didn't bring any. We paid for them to be dried! Well Katie was still weaving, not eating, in the waiting stall. She was unbelievably anxious and when I put her cooler on her and pulled her tail through the strap she actually lifted a hind at me - but didn't do anything. It was very much "please get off me I need to weave and my bottom cannot be restrained". When I said "Katie!" in a disappointed tone she looked at me and put it down and went back to extreme weaving. Lesson learned though, for me. I didn't expect her to do it of course but frankly when she was that stressed/weaving I should have known better. But complacency and all. I'm lucky she's a kind mare because really a lot of us handlers survive by their good graces or our awareness  But when it came to leaving she stayed by my side and loaded good. On the way home she didn't weave at all. And then boom we were back. And she was relieved, you could tell. It was a good ending and despite her stress and size she really did well and I'm very proud of her. I'm going to pay the transport lady to take Katie around the block once a week for half hour for two months so she realises that the horsebox is a good place and she'll always come back home. 

*MY BODY ACHES...*

I took Katie for a long hand walk today over the scary motorway bridge and into the field the farmer lets us use to ride. On the way there and in the field she was perfect. Head down, relaxed, soft eye, engaging with me. We enjoyed most of the walk there in companionable silence and comfort. Let her off in the field with no issue. Two horses over the fence came over and she flirted with BOTH of them. A sight to behold as she isn't easily keen on others. Well it's love and I guess she is in season? I dont know much about this but she put on a big display and I reckon would have happily accepted one of the boys. But prior to today she didn't show any of her usual behaviours when she is. But you know what..
.. it made the journey home hard work. Half hour of her jigging, neighing/screaming to go back to them. When we reached halfway point she began focusing on wanting to go home still strong. Dry mouth, not even caring about her habitual grazing spots on the trail, giraffing.

I completely lost her for a bit there. Her brain was everywhere but with me. And through all her anxiety.. she did her best to behave. It was heaving with people on the trail - like a theme park queue, for real. What is wrong with people? Strangers are trying to pet her bottom as she's clearly in distress. I shouted at them because she could have kicked them, not nastily but to get off her. Too much stimulus. HUNDREDS of people, bicycles, kids screaming and she didn't want to leave her boyfriends behind. I got asked at least 10 times on the way home if a kid can take a picture. Doesn't include the people that petted without consent or requested. I would hate to be famous and while there were some helpful people most were just inconsiderate.

For a short bit I was terrified. But I kept reminding myself to not think about what IF and to instead see her in the moment - she was trying REALLY hard to stay with me. To NOT run off, to NOT rear - because I could tell at times she was feeling trapped. She was anxious and strong and was totally unable to even look in my direction. Lots of half halts and circles but not mean paced circles. To slow her down and take a breath from the forward momentum. She would last maybe 4 steps sometimes before wanting to trot off. It was real practice on the ground about giving just enough freedom for her to go forward and not holding back so much that she felt the need to explode. It was also a real test for me mentally.

But while today was a bit scary for a few moments as I was a good 70% certain she'd eventually flip the bird on me and gallop through the crowd, the fact she didn't gave me confidence. It pushed us both to our limits but again we got past it and got home safely. I now know more about our boundaries and how to work through them. And mostly important that I CAN. My biggest fear living in the city is her exploding off and running into a road or over a person. A valid fear. But slowly through exposure to challenging circumstances I'm figuring out what I need to do. It feels good.

When we got back home though we were both fried. She will be KNACKERD tonight ahaha. After a cool down and trip to the trough she tried to canter to her buddy and nearly fell over in exhaustion. You can see by her expression she was done for the WEEK aha. I'm going to have to give her a good massage and dinner later. 

I've had a lot of people say she's an easy horse. And she is, really, to be fair. She's usually extremely relaxed and easy going. But I need to remind myself to look out first for both me and her when we go out in groups. Because I know us both best. I have a habit of deferring to anyone with more experience but I'm slowly learning that not all horsemen and women are in a position to be giving advice for a temperament for which they lack experience. Only one other girl here understands and she owns an arab/tb cross that is much the same. Relaxed, great to handle.. smart. But can be strong and anxious and escalating or strongly disciplining can often exacerbate things in the moment. They require a little more tact. 

I don't know what to do about the field next time. I might not let her off or near the gelding in that field and try keep her with me and see if it helps. And go when its actually quiet -.-

To any that read this.. hope you had a good xmas!


----------



## ACinATX

Kalraii said:


> I have a habit of deferring to anyone with more experience but I'm slowly learning that not all horsemen and women are in a position to be giving advice for a temperament for which they lack experience.


Wow, this is just so, so true. I think this is where a lot of "horse trainers" fail. I think they don't have the right tools for certain kinds of horses, and then when the horse doesn't respond to what they DO have, they blame the horse and get rid of it / send it back to the owner. And that's if the horse is lucky. The unlucky horses are where the "trainer" decides that to just do more of the same, but "louder." It's like the people who don't speak a foreign language, and when they meet someone whose language they don't speak, they just speak LOUDER and LOUDER.

Also, if that had been me, following her trailer on the road with it swaying side to side, I'm pretty sure I just would have had a heart attack. You're tougher than me, LOL!


----------



## Kalraii

So my 3 month update. I'm pretty terrible at journals. I keep a handwritten one. Or two. I have one for me and one for Katie that I fill in every night before I sleep. I have ADD which I tend not to bring up very often but as I go unmedicated my life relies on, thanks to CBT, calendars and alarms and such. And no electronics late at night except weekends! 

Well... the bad news first I guess. Another one of the oldies in his 20's passed away not more than a week ago. He was what everyone called "the herd leader". To be fair he did act like a stallion and had a whole harem. But leader... I think after plenty observation I agree that in an enclosed environment there's no such thing really. I agree its about resources. Which mares were his, the food etc even the time of day. Poor fella passed away with twisted gut. In the morning the owner's friend cared for him because she was working. Vet did her best to make out to the owner that this was a very serious case. The gelding had been found twisted up in the electric fencing being zapped for god knows how many hours... but he'd pooped and the owner relaxed a bit. By 10pm that evening they were crying for the vet to take him for surgery. But the window had already closed and they did the kindest thing for a horse in that much pain. It was very quick at least.

Well this leads me on to miss crazy from my past posts... she came over bawling, completely taking over the scene. In the end the owner and her husband were consoling HER. I went back to the yard and sat in silence as Katie ate hay. As the lady came back she didn't see me in the shadow but the moment the gate clanged shut her bawling stopped dead sudden and she got out her phone. From crying like a woman who has lost a baby to that? Hm. The next day accused the owner of being a horse killer and going so far as to wind up the owner's other gelding, who was grieving terribly from losing his brother. When I mean winding up I mean standing at the gate thinking she was alone "aw your momma killed your brother, does that make you sad".. She is mentally unwell. Unstable. I've made three police reports to keep myself safe but still feel terribly for her. She's a thorn in everyone's sides and most of us would like her gone. For all her faults.. her pony is a lucky boy. Dumped for being dangerous under saddle she still bought him and several years later has just about got him trotting in a bareback pad (he is panic bolter). Not experienced enough but to her credit she's taking her time and being safe so ... whatever really. She likes to scream "lalala" (seriously this woman in her 50's) so I can't converse with anyone near her. Will even bang metal pots together while glaring at me for daring to speak to one of her "friends". Everyone is intimidated by her so no matter what she accuses them of, or does to them, or what vulgar names she calls them they will "forgive" and pretend things are OK. So far I'm the only one that has refused to put up with it and have had to remind her a few times that I will pursue legal action if she even looks at me - which if I did pursue would cost her her career, which funnily enough involves security and requires de-escalation techniques none of which work on her when she's on one hah! Interestingly she has one friend she brings with her regularly and is always on her best behaviour when she is around. It's rather telling that she actually can control and choose when and how she behaves but still likes to bomb all chances of friendship in the name of drama and victimisation. 

Had to splurge that out. It's rare you come across a functioning narcissist in the real so its mind blowing to see it in action every day.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So other and more important news. Katie has settled in wonderfully. I recently posted about winter woes and thrush but I gave her feet a serious pamper - salt soaking. Then iodine. Then thrush buster the next day. Yes, crazy overkill. But had not one but TWO farriers out for exra opinions.... so far so good! The smellies have all gone, they have been tidied up and she's not sore! Dry weather helps the most though. 

















She loves standing in things (and very patiently tries to work things out if she gets caught)..










It's march and we're going to have 20 celcius days. What on earth is going on... but excellent weather to be going out in...


----------



## Kalraii

So I'm the only one that goes late at night. ONLY one. The thought of her going hungry for 15 hours sheesh. There was a short period I couldn't go in the evenings caring for another sick animal and I at first consoled myself with the fact that everyone else doesn't go and some have been here over three decades.. well it took only a few days before she was biting her sides. Then it really hit home. 

Sometimes I get up to the yard at 11pm and stay 2 hours. My protectors! There is so much wildlife to be seen and heard at that time which I love, even in winter! There is one owner here will call Amanda (fake). She and I look after one another's. We average out 2 days a week "off" from the yard. I'm there most evenings still though. When the moon is asleep and its so dark I can't see my hand in front of my face.. turning in and out without a torch is quite something eh? I once ran home as I got spooked. There felt like a malevolent presence and the horses were on edge. I actually ran home through the field and herd just in case there was someone lurking nearby.


----------



## Kalraii

The farmer is going to enforce a one box per owner rule when we move back to the summer field. I'm lucky I live close because I could get away without needing one at all, even without a car. I just keep my tack in my bicycle trailer so it's very easy to move. I make feeds a month at a time in small resealable bags, they look so well done I could put them up for sale I reckon. Here's my box and my hay pallet - this is full DIY rickety style here  Goes to show though what you can make do with... 
















To keep hay clean and easily dispensed I stuff slices into shopping bags, the kinds you get from a homestore or depot. I don't know what it is about these bags but the horses love them. They contain about 5 slices each and can be quite heavy. You can also see my mud slabs in action through the horrible weather that followed the snow! They are a real nuisance to move to the other field because its quite a trip down the muddy path to the lane with the cars. Very easy otherwise to pick up and lay. Lots of worms!

















Some pictures from the snow... grey horse plus snow = :< So dirty! Her face at least.
























A few days ago...


----------



## Kalraii

These two belong to "Amanda" who I care for and do swappsies for mornings off. Mare on the left was an ex schoolie still fairly young but became so depressed/shutdown she wouldn't eat so was moved here, gelding on the right (hes a welsh x cob) has a club foot. This woman has never had a lesson in her life but she is just what I consider a natural. She is a calm and empathetic rider and both of hers are wonderful. She got them for free. If I wanted to buy them as bombproof and as sound as they are (minus the club) they are worth thousands! Especially the mare on the left who really has come into herself.

























And yes.. they are maybe loved _too_ much in some ways which I'm sure are obvious. There are quite a few "loved" ponies and horses here. Others are already muzzled. But this isn't a horse or feed critique thread. Amanda is lovely and her horses are a joy to handle. There's only so far you can go to make an owner aware and she really is trying in her own way to keep them a healthier weight. 

*Let me tell you about Mocha.* She's considered a "dumpee" - her owner pays someone else to check on her. This person comes maybe once or twice a week. Guess which sucker, with permission ofc and communication with said person, gets her out every single day with Katie? Yeah, me. I'm the sucker  And Amanda. We both can't say no to this cute face.















When the summer came to an end this mare was causing mayhem at the gates whenever we brought our horses in. I had no idea why at the time - I assumed all the horses had their people daily. But looking back she would have been SO hungry. I mean the field was burnt to a crisp, basically dirt. The farmer wasn't putting hay out. She must have gone easily 5-6 days straight with nothing but scraps that blew on the wind. It actually makes me a bit nauseous to think how angry/frustrated at her dangerous gate antics some of us were but it slowly made sense. One of the other owners said they were gonna secretly begin feeding her. I said it was wrong - so I contacted the person in charge of her care and got permission to get her out.

Good thing too because the very next day one of the owners got her out and gave this starving mare a... carrot! Of all things! She choked immediately and apparently orange slush was coming out both nostrils. Turns out she has dental disease and will soon lose her teeth. She's about 9/10 years old. Looks a bit cushings? 

Well it's been what, 4-5 months since I've been getting her out? I've never spoken to the owner. But the person in charge of her care never turns up when I do. I have permission to feed Mocha whatever I want as long as she doesn't get fat. I am using my hay, my feed for this sweet mare which honestly I don't mind. I change her rugs. You can tell that she hasn't been properly loved on for quite a while, like having a human or two to connect with and she is a really cuddle bug. Amazing what a routine can do. It took her time to settle - she didn't tie well and panicked a lot. One time she reared and pulled a pole up and it flew high in the sky landing on her, sideways thankfully and avoiding a spearing. Me and Amanda give her lots of cuddles. We brush her, let her play with a treat ball. Since I've been here she's never had the farrier that anyone has seen but so far her feet are OK-ish. I've been brushing her legs and picking her feet. She really wasn't good picking her feet, especially her hinds. But over time and with lots of praise its routine now. I learned through another livery who has met the owner - Mocha has been trained under saddle but was a bolter/rearer/bucker and apparently very naughty. But she really seems anything BUT naughty. Sensitive? Yes. Panics and easily frightened. Yes. But I've been teaching her harmless tricks and shes eager to please. Really, not a single mean bone in her. She's not very well mentally, uh, educated - bit like Katie was. She didn't know how to learn and either shut down or tried to "run". So far Mocha can do bow and pick up her legs when tapped. She apparently has had some serious tendon injuries in her hind legs from her antics which is why she was ... "retired" here. 

I'm being pushed by everyone I know to contact the owner about a free lease or even purchase the mare. The person is getting paid to care and provide feed and doesn't do either beyond a bi-weekly check. Thing is I'd have to go through said person.. and I cannot see how she would want to give up free dollar dollar because obviously if I do she'll lose that income. Fortunately when I pointed out that Mocha has bad breath she informed the owner and got the dentist out. They opted to do nothing as they will all fall out naturally anyway, apparently. I wasn't there so can't really comment beyond that. But it did affect her chewing ability significantly and she is apparently very prone to choke. Well very gradually her chewing ability improved. Either the tooth fell out or chewing hay daily helped (I would soak, give soft bits and mix the first handful of the day with oil to grease the tubes!). She no long scoffs as fast as she possibly can and she's looking fantastic in comparison. 

Would I take Mocha on? Sure. I just don't think the in-between person will actually help facilitate that and deny herself an easy income. What can I do beyond what I already am?


----------



## Kalraii

So last thoughts while I have them here.

Since the old boy passed away Katie has climbed the ranks. I wouldn't say leader.. but every horse gets out her way except for Mocha in my post above. Mocha chases Katie down who runs like a bat out of hell haha. But everyone else is fair game. Mocha only behaves like that because she is fiercely protective of her boyfriend, the gelding above, owned by Amanda. But all 4 are perfect in their gate routine now. No barging anymore (thank goodness!) no more fighting. They all politely wait their turn and I can even get them out in pairs now. 

Now back to Katie being leader. Maybe it's just temporary but she is not very tolerant going out with horses that are quite low on the pecking order. She gets very anxious and on her toes, wanting to lead the group. She relaxes once she's lead. Still doesn't yet look to me 100% when we are in a group, she's too busy leading these utter "fools" behind her. She snakes her head around to make sure they are all there, giving them the mare eyeball and swish of a tail if they get close or try to over take.. oof she gets really angry then. But she's a good girl - she gives so much warning and isn't one of these horrible biters/kickers that wont relent. 

Alone though we've been having great success. Why is it I feel safer ALONE? There is one pony whose company Katie enjoys. His owner is quite nervous which in turn puts him on edge but he is not very expressive, you have to really keep an eye out. Katie just instant giraffes so its like a huge tsunami siren of impending spook. But in comparison.. if that owner rode Katie and kept such a strong hold 24/7 on her mouth and rode like she does her gelding.. Katie would be bolting and running for her life. Not a single chance. So really... that makes this gelding an angel in my opinion. I understand her nervousness as I have my own anxieties. The spooks that she considers big I consider quite good. I never thought I'd say this. But really.. I'm happy when its a splat. I'm happy at a 1 yard gallop and stop. I think its OK to spook now as long as its not running into roads or rearing up. But this lady is a pleasure to go out with - I feel safe and feel she does with me because we would never do more than the other is comfortable. Just wanna walk? Sure. Just want to trot or need a moment to collect yourself? Sure. Feel like its better to dismount for a bit? Yup, no judgement here we both agree!

When I'm in a group with some of the others, veteran hackers, I get the feeling they just wanna go, y'know. Sometimes though I need a few mins to get Katie back in the present. So recently when it looked like it was going to be a difficult day I opted just to come home. Funnily enough Katie was absolutely fine once on her own going away from the group. I expected her to call out and try run to them. But it's ONLY with these horses I struggle with her. They aren't nervous - they are bombproof hackers. But Katie cannot stand going out with them. Whyyyyyyy?!?!??! Is it really because she wants to be lead? The other gelding we go out with who she likes is "ranked" in the middle and they sleep together usually but she's not particularly bonded to any horse. She does have a history of preferring to be in front but not to this degree. And honestly she's the largest horse. Her normal relaxed stride outpaces them anyway which doesn't help.

I will always remain DIY I think. The bond between us makes things soooooooooo much easier. The communication aspect is fantastic and only getting better. When I look back when I was being full livery... no wonder why things were sucky. We had a relationship of sorts but its not the same. Now it properly feels like family ^>^


----------



## MeditativeRider

Great to read all your updates and see the pictures. I am pleased for you that it is all working out so well (minus the lady with serious mental health issues and having to run home from the paddock in the dark on the scary occasion).

I have to say I agree on the hacking. It is much nicer to go with someone that is on the same page as you. My current hacking situation is in a group, and I was just saying to my daughter the other day that it is great to be able to go and fun in many ways, but it is also mentally exhausting. It would be nice to be able to choose when to trot, and canter, rather than feeling like you have to keep up with what the group wants and not be the one to slow them down.


----------



## Acadianartist

Thanks for sharing all the new things happening with you and Katie! But what is up with crazy lady? I mean wow! I have met some unpleasant horse people but holy mother of craziness... 

I'm glad it is working for you though - I know it was a bit scary for you to make this leap. Sounds like you have progressed tremendously in your knowledge and comfort level in handling and riding Katie! DIY will do that eh? We only briefly boarded Harley when we first bought him and our barn wasn't done, but it was always clear to me that I could never let someone else be in charge of my horses' care. I am way too much of a control freak for that. 

Have fun, and well done - Katie looks very happy!


----------



## horselovinguy

*Absolutely looks like you've made it.......................*
It was not that long ago you were so unsure of yourself...
How wrong that past livery was telling you those untruths about Katie, about yourself...
I'm so glad you finally gave them the boot and pulled up those big-girl panties and did what needed done, for you and for Katie.
Both of you sounds rested, at peace and content...even with the "adventures" of the last several months...there is still a peacefulness that is healthy a existence.

As for the horse who is rarely taken care of or seen by the "caregiver" absent...
If you want the horse, approach the owner....
The absent caregiver has no say about ownership as they don't own only use the animal to make $$ from.
Contact the owner and just let them know if they would like or are interested, you would appreciate being considered as your horse is fond of and you enjoy spending time with theirs too....
You won't know what as answer it could be unless you ask...
Just remember the animal has health issues already at a young age that will potentially worsen with age...
Dental and lameness... keeping in good weight can be trying but now it seems is better under control with some care & consideration done for the animals well-being in place..
The leg issues though will restrict you to probably non-riding so if you ever wanted a second riding horse, then think carefully...otherwise...carry-on..
Me, I would be making contact directly with the horses owner to put that thought in the back of their mind...
No one who is getting a free & easy meal-ticket is passing on your message that would cut their bankroll off. 
That person who is not doing right by that animal, pass on by and go to the source, the owner. 

So glad for the positive update{s}....even with the rocky parts, that too shall work itself out one way or another in time. 
🐴..._jmo..._


----------



## carshon

I loved your update and I would bring Mocha home in a heartbeat. So glad she has you. Katie looks great!


----------



## Kalraii

Coming up to 9 months being DIY...  No regrets. None.

I was going to buy a horsebox but the lady that liveries here that used to transport horses has got a new job and is renting hers out (full hire insurance) so I've decided I'm going to do that first. It's a 3.5t and will JUST squeeze my mare, my friends cob, us + tack etc. We're going quite local though on flat terrain and the lady has offered to come with us the first few times as backup.

NEW SADDLE. Well my old saddle is in good nick but its a GP that puts me chair (apparently its a "jump" leaning gp). I wasn't planning on buying anything just having a full reflock. Turns out I did too good a job getting Katie's top line sorted and it doesn't fit 😭 The saddle was amazed as well that her wither atrophy has begun to heal. It has taken 9 months of extensive ground work, minimal riding. She says it will always heal but too many riders refuse to give the time off. Between transitioning barefoot and wanting to desperately fix this she's had plenty time off riding compared to her previous life. Well I sat in this:









Sorry I have pictures but I'm too lazy to get my phone will upload tomorrow. But this is the one I ended up getting. My goodness I've never sat so straight in my life, or so it feels. I have never seen a mono flap before or ridden in a close contact type saddle. Pffft why did I not do this sooner? There's something special about being able to properly feel her beneath my leg. Unfortunately for Katie it also means she has to put feeling every squish up there  I fear this is just the beginning. She had some other lovely saddles with her priced in the 2/3k+ range but for a first "new" buy I went for this which is 1k and see how we do, its gonna take some getting used to. Either way its a start and it feel SO good compared to my old one!

*Embarrassing dismount*
One of my recent rides was on a friends mare who is a bombproof little thing. Her mare is a 14.2 fat cob - I felt a bit bad riding her she is ungainly and has arthritic knees and actually said I'm not keen on going on 3 hour hacks on her. 15min potter? Sure. But in her current condition I really think its wrong to make her pound pavement for that long. But she is SUCH a lovely little thing. I was wearing a sheer black shirt over my tank top. Well after near 3 hour ride I was dying to get off as I'M in no condition to ride that long. When I dismount Katie I always pause on my hip/belly before jumping down because she's so tall and I don't want to yank the saddle on my way down. But on this little mare? Aha the saddle skipped over _to the right _and before I knew it my chest was against her right shoulder and coz of my top as well I dive bombed the ground headfirst! Families had gathered around us to pet the horses and I was filmed  Honestly most of my falls have been off a halted horse what is that about? LOL

*Crazy shenanigans*
Because this is a place to vent I really have to. Amazing how one person can ripple the pond? That lady I've mentioned in my past posts has continued doing insane things. Like mimicking everything I say. Seriously she would copy everything I said to the horses and add a twang. Walking to and from behind the bushes thinking we can't see her just to eavesdrop. When we use electric tape to fence off an area so the horses can mooch she will pass through, huff and puff. When the saddler was there just as I was getting on to try the saddle she walked up to us and leant against a tree. I asked her to move and she responded with "its ok I'll wait here and watch"... yeah. I had to loudly explain to the saddler that I wasn't wiling to mount Katie with her right there because I've had to file police reports over her behaviour/threats and was afraid she would do something to spook Katie as I got my leg over... the lady stalked off then. Every time we organised a ride and she overhead guess when she'd turn up? She would then exercise her horse in hearing range as we tack and mount up. Too many times to be a coincidence. When we would get back after a few hours she would be sitting in her car. How freaky is that? Sometimes she turns her horse out and when I leave a few hours later she's still in her car and only turns the engine on when she sees me. She also has been praised on social media for cleaning the water trough once aha (never mind that some of us have been doing it regularly in both fields without asking for a pat on the back)?? She's begun to make Team A and Team B, literally. Most people here are sensible enough to just keep her at a distance but a few have really taken to her, literally running to help her. I think they are quite conflict avoidant people and are bending over to keep her appeased. She and one lady got into many heated arguments because the other said that she felt her horse needed to be euthanized for bad behaviour. Now they are best buddies and... are slating Katie, I think trying to find reasons to complain to the livery about having a big "dangerous horse"...??

Yeah. There are people here that think horse behaviour reflects the owner. Katie is dominant and does push other horses around but.. so does theirs? At least I have no delusion about Katie being a saint but she doesn't charge people, run over them or be a terror at the gate. She also doesn't try kick a horse when a human is around (this lady's nearly double barrelled me at the gate to kick a horse I was bringing in). They really think their horses are perfect creatures that never misbehave but both have been terrors at the gate and shown dangerous behaviour around people. And then we learned that the crazy one has been feeding other peoples horses at the gate... and we wonder why the horses are being terrors at the gate. Owners asked her to stop but she refuses because they are clearly hungry. If anyone even so much as pet her horse, much less give a treat, she would go nuclear. These are the things that she's doing to ME, not mentioning the others.

Honestly. Its upset enough people that they have begun thinking about moving but refuse to give her the luxury of having more space. She already gets an entire pen to herself (a sick pen no less) because no one wants their boxes next to her. Hardly anyone even wants to put their horse in the same field as hers.. because she thinks its "hers". Its such a display of how being a horrible person can actually earn rewards. She's doing lots of minor things that would make it very hard to file anything but just enough to keep goading people and make us uncomfortable.

*Plans*
Well Katie has been getting a bit pudgy this spring even though she's getting just hay and lots of exercise. Now I have a lovely fitting saddle will be doing so much more. Her feet are chipping - can you believe it, the holes from her last shoes 6 months ago have only NOW just reached the bottom. I'm probably gonna have to put her boots on for turnout if growth doesn't pick up as the ground is getting real hard. Definitely for riding. As we head into summer we're gonna up the work and hope to have more to update xD


----------



## Acadianartist

Crazy lady would drive me bananas. What a complete nutjob. Kudos for not losing your mind at her. 

And yes, saddles... the first one I bought came with Harley and it was like $150. Then I started buying them closer to the 1K range. Now, I ride in a USED saddle that I got for $1800.00. I NEVER thought I would spend that on a saddle (they're going for about 3K new, but that's IF you can get one - these are hand made Sensation treeless saddles that are very sought-after by endurance people mostly). But saddle after saddle just did not fit Rusty. He is very broad but has a very dipped back. His topline isn't great, it's true, but it's better than it used to be. Anyway, yes, saddle addictions... once you sit in a quality saddle, you just can't go back. 

Sorry about your filmed fall, lol. But clearly, there was no serious harm done. Otherwise, things seem good for you and Katie! So pleased for you.


----------



## gottatrot

I agree that once you get hooked on nicer saddles you can't go back. They are just worth it though! I think much more comfortable for the horses too. 

I'm sorry about your fall too, but also it sounded quite funny. My friend has a rule to never wear slippery pants on horses, but I guess slippery shirts should be out too. 

Your crazy lady is too much. I was lucky enough to be rid of mine quickly. I'll cross my fingers that something will happen to make your lady move on too.


----------



## Kalraii

More crazy stuff.

Today: The lady I went out with has liveried here over 20+ years and had enough of crazy lady, too, especially after all the comments made about her behind her back. Because she also had the saddler out ... to cut a long story short she wanted to try my saddle as it was the first one she refused but I was raving about it. So we tacked up and went out by the tree which has a perfect 30 yard mud ring around it. She is a self-taught lifelong rider in her early 50's who took up lessons with us and is now addicted. So it was a perfect chance to introduce some riding basics/terms while watching Katie on the ground, things like trotting on the diagonal and explaining canter leads. Fear not, this lady lets me ride her horses as well so this is a two way party  Well crazy lady _followed us out_ and watched almost the entire thing until finally tacking up her own pony and walking off... when we finished and I untacked upon her return later she kept muttering "chicken" under her breath at me I can only assume because I wasn't riding today (the times I've ridden in the days since no one has been around). Remember she is in her 50's.

Whatever. She mimics me _again_ when I talk to the horses. Whatever. She goes out in-hand with her pony _again_ (just to walk past me?) and when she returns I have got Katie mooching loose around in a fenced off area that she has to pass through. I immediately get up and walk over to catch Katie who can be a turd. I'm in call with my boyfriend and giggling about something, both headphones in, and as Katie turns to give her pony the ugly mare face crazy lady throws her rope in her face, barely missing me (who has hold of Katie's headcollar and standing between them at this point) and makes a hissing sound, looking genuinely terrified. This so called acclaimed horse trainer who broke in wild horses for tourist rides for a living, who used to care for Katie in the early days when I was busy etc and could work dangerous horses but not know how to piece together a halter or headcollar or how to pick out a shod hoof and whose idea of teaching a leg yield is to place both hands on the horse's side and push with all their might as if trying to topple a wall and never relenting even when they take a step... _pffft _I had respected for her determination in helping her dangerous little pony until the day she said flat work ("dressage") is abuse and got blacklisted by our instructor. 

Anyway, she got very angry, shouting that its not funny as she stalked off, claiming that Katie has _run her over and another lady_. I asked for evidence of this and if she would like to discuss these incidents further because that's not something you can just gloss over. Of course.. she stuck out her palm out as if to say "get out my face" and continued on her way. I called out if by any chance when Katie "ran them over" was she really going for them or the horses they were next to? Because Katie is very dominant but an absolute pansy when it comes to people making a big scene. I don't think my previous RDA yard would let their young volunteers turn Katie out and bring in if she was that dangerous either. I've told anyone and everyone just wave a rope around it doesn't take much to get her to listen to a human. But I guess her size can be intimidating but if they wont talk to me how can I help? 

I snapped. I then shouted after/followed her finally bringing up all the things she's been doing these last few weeks. Being verbally abusive to a few of us, the stalkerish behaviour (watching us ride/tack up, following us, recording us, giving us derogative nicknames when referring to us around others, sitting in her car until we return, walking to and fro to eavesdrop), reminding her that I've had to actually file reports. I have asked to speak with her on several occasions with the livery owners mediating it to agree on how to go forward (preferably respectfully ignoring one another)... nothing works with this woman. How many times do I have to tell her to just ignore me.. she has to mutter, insult and stalk us allll the time. I am ashamed of some of things I said because I am quite creative and swear like a sailor :< But the entire time she denied everything, saying she never bullies, she never abuses or swears at people and that* she's the victim.*

A few of the ladies who she picks on (for talking to me) are also going to take action now. It's at a point where one person has already left to escape her, one is moving soon and my new riding buddy as well might move because of it. Sadly crazy lady is retired and is there 6+ hours a day but comes and goes every hour or two. There is no escaping her in the daytime. Her very presence creates tension because even if we stay 30 yards from her she will laugh when we are laughing or mock something any of us say while trying to have a separate conversation. She wont even look me in my face and every time, even if being calm, you try to talk she practically power walks away or stuffs her fingers (or tissue) in her ears. Never come across anything like it. 

Anyway I had to vent and everything above I've tried to address with her calmly and in person, as well as the owners and authorities. She needs help but I've run out of pity so here it goes.


----------



## horselovinguy

There comes a time when anyone will snap...you've definitely reached the snap point.
What is to say but now the gloves are off, don't back down from her...stand tall & strong.
If that means it is a highly charged atmosphere...well, the property owner may have to step in and make some decisions to settle or remove.
If other boarders have also encountered the same treatment and will now step up, take a stand and stick together...the underlying is she seriously changes/goes or we will...
No more is this going to quietly go forth...but the venom and spewing of emotion has begun.
Hang on the ride is going to get bumpy for all...

Keep Katie under watch, keep your things locked up _always_ and don't lower to "crazy-lady" level, but if possible take the high road and ignore as you have...that's not fun, but ...._you could have much fun playing mind games...oh the fun you could have!! _
With more boarders now crying foul, forced change is headed your and everyone's way...good or bad.
The farm owner is going to have to make some decisions...the only question is which way does he swing...
Lose one or lose many... 
*🐴...*


----------



## Kalraii

Thanks @horseluvinguy takes me some time to revisit this (as usual). There is some progress on the above situation but due to an ongoing investigation wont talk about it anymore just to be safe. 

So some other news. Katie and I had an amazing lesson yesterday. I was meant to ride but have been SO busy this week plus my little bicycle trailer had a puncture. It's too much to carry everything and too expensive to leave there so it was another groundwork session. My hard work is paying off, I'm practicing almost every day in small spurts to keep it interesting. But I gotta say it took me some practice to figure out how to walk fast to stay with Katie trotting, all the while watching my position, helping create bend, encouraging head down... at speed. I get my instructor to watch every other lessons so she can correct me. When I'm trying to encourage her head down I don't look where I'm going and just walk into trees n whatnot ahah. I am really enjoying learning all this stuff its what I wanted for years. We have begun working on haunches in. We don't have a rail so I have to stand there and pretend to be a wall, with palms up. I look like I'm doing some blessing ritual to passer-by's. Katie is heavily one sided so she got it immediately one side and took a solid 5-10mins the other. What's also interesting is we've been working on getting her to stand square as she habitually always rests one hind, always. It's been a solid month of working on this and bit by bit she is naturally holding herself better. Chatting with my farrier and how drastically different her natural feet her (smaller) he seriously thinks that she's doing so much better thanks to a combination of everything - barefoot, 24/7 turnout and almost daily suppling and strengthening exercises. Either way she's looking SO sound and so much more comfortable. I now have to be careful as I increase riding to ease her into the scoot boots because she really doesn't grow very much.

We've had some wicked spring rain and sun. I'm beginning to think maybe I should muzzle her but no idea if I'm being paranoid?? Despite my efforts (and feeding only for balancer) she is getting pudgy. We moved early and because of recent drought (12mm overall compared to April only average of 72mm) it didn't shoot up as usual. So the majority is just above ankle height. Most of the horses on in the "dry lot" except its just overgrazed and honestly must be seriously rich with our weather. But this side is 13 acres and only 5 of us are using it. She's getting cardio twice daily most days. Summer, Autumn and Winter were SO EASY to manage her weight. This is slipping away from me. Anyway have a look at photos and let me know what you think. Might revive my other muzzle thread. My friends pony is struggling terribly and is on the side with no grass (until it rains and shoots up). Some are muzzling but there is legit nothing to muzzle against on that side. It's down to the roots! I think its better to muzzle and put them on the longer side than for them to gorge on all that sugar IMO. I've offered to exercise her little mare for free because she's the one I want to go ride with but she's so busy running her own business she can only come down in the mornings and can't exercise both her horses every time. But her and Katie's combined weight just max the limit of the horsebox we'll rent (until I finally decide on my own). But between them we need to shave I estimate about 150kg. Please, PRAY FOR US during this period of insane UK weather and weight gain! 😭 We only want to travel less than an hour on flat terrain to get to a national park... what effort! (ps riding those roads is an absolute no-no for me!)

Lastly.. showering so frequently is depressing me. When my mum died I lost all my hair. It regrew and I'll be fully grey by the time I'm 35 at this rate (I'm 31). People were coming up and asking if I had cancer or point blank sharing their condolences O.O. Anyway its not the same and plasters to my head. I exercise every morning until I'm drenched so I HAVE to shower. Then I go field and exercise Katie. Now if I have something to do (work/social) I have to shower again. Then I see Katie in the evening and I'll be... banana'd if I get in my bed that rank. I sweat VERY easily. Seriously I put on deodorant and hair dry it on every. single. time. Don't talk to me about the buckets of heat protection, moisturiser and sunscreen I use. The monotony of it all!


----------



## Kalraii

These were from last week and trying new saddle out. Out of proper ridden work for so long and on spring grass she picked up exactly where we left off - no drama and quite happy! A friend is trying to find a safe horse for her upcoming move. I paid £5,500 for Katie. But my goodness it must be the time of year because I feel blessed. Horses like her are going 10k+ easy now. *BUT LOOK AT THE PUDGE! *(She's posing on the right, don't believe it!)





































This little cute cob mare is seriously making me consider one for horse #2


----------



## Kalraii

Katie photobombed this but friend here bought some stakes because there were FOUR tying areas for 16 horses in a small space. It took me ages to hammer in the hard ground. They aren't thick and received some complaints about that fact. But I frayed the twine and Katie snapped it trying to reach a carrot. I'm gonna maybe wrap in in thicker twine/rope/pipe cover and buy a breakaway tie thingy to be safe. But the big tie poles aren't concrete based. Last year the lil mare I look after reared and it went flying in the air, slammed onto her back, missing her spine and not landing spike first thank goodness. So I'm not convinced they are any safer. At least here I'll be standing right there and supervising. Hm. It has me worried though but no chance in getting anything bigger without machinery.


----------



## horselovinguy

How about splitting her time between the lush and eaten down field?
_Can you do that?_
She can heat when sugars are lowest levels and be restricted to nibbling in the other field at other hours?
Otherwise..._I would muzzle._
She is starting to teeter on the brink gone wrong...
Don't let her fall to obese and the health problems she will develop with her build...she is prone to them already, be very careful of the super rich she is gorging on...
_Muzzle, yes I would do the dastardly deed to her.  _
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX

She's so cute! Is that a halo over your head as you're riding her?


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> She's so cute! Is that a halo over your head as you're riding her?


I was trying to go for a shield and sword but suck. So this was easier. Had a giggle! edit: and that's not me btw I am on the ground. The lady riding it is getting the SAME saddle now after trying it ^^ She originally was getting a cheaper synthetic but I was kinda obsessed how deep this put me so she had a go. The other lady I ride with has an old nokia. I should try get members of the public to take photos when I'm astride but usually I'm so focused on the actual ride >.< My boyfriend tells me off all the time for not taking more pictures!


----------



## ACinATX

I also wanted to add... have you stopped and looked back at where the two of you were when you first took her out of her old place, and where you are now? If not, you should. You have come so, so, so very far. In less than a year!!!


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> I also wanted to add... have you stopped and looked back at where the two of you were when you first took her out of her old place, and where you are now? If not, you should. You have come so, so, so very far. In less than a year!!!


It's actually insane when I look back. All the self-doubt. Turns out I'm pretty ok at this horse stuff O.O And I'm sure you can agree having a whole herd of your own the amount of knowledge gained in such short time is truly brain frying. But there is so much gatekeeping at least where I am. Damned if you don't know about horses and damned if you try. After volunteering and working at so many places and trying so hard to acquire experience, spending thousands. It wasn't until I brought her home DIY that it came together. I kinda am kicking myself for not doing it sooner but I guess it all happened how it should.

*Today's Ride*
So now I have this lovely saddle I'm upping the ridden work and want to log it properly. My dog chewed one of my riding boots so I was stuck wearing wellies. Sadly my sprengers long while back got stolen so I bought the grippy shires composite stirrup. But my wellies were only mid-calf and you know what that meant? It caught on the saddle flap. So I had to go either too long or too short and it made me quite cross. (I realise this week I'm pms'ing getting a bit cross at everything!). The crazy lady had impeccable timing and was just in the right place at the right time (always!) to watch me mount. It used to put me on edge but today I was over it. Katie was an absolute saint. In fact the moment I was on she was very eager to explore.

Riding with a retired lady on a cute new forest X something. We'll call her Dee (fake name). She's a really experienced rider and a great riding companion as she's so patient - we went out on many outings with me hand-walking while we had no saddle and what I really love is that we help one another and there's no judgement or shaming. It's just two ladies trying to gain confidence (she's gets quite anxious). Katie loves going out with this gelding the most as there's no drama between them. She can be a real diva to some others.

Well got on and off we went. Katie happily marched on as lead, ears pricked. Poor pony behind had to keep trotting to keep up! Because my wellies were aggravating me so much I decided that we'd keep it short. I was uncomfortable and Katie began to itch the girth straps - it's a dressage girth and the exposed billets against her sides were annoying her. On my to-do list to fix. Dee told me to take my wellies off and ride barefoot! I think I'd rather die aha not to mention I wouldn't be insured. We went for a little walk up a small local trail, only takes about 5 mins. Decided we'd go back, past our field, and towards the motorway bridge just to see how Katie fares. Last time I went this way on saddle I was with another rider and Katie was a nightmare to hold.

Bless, Katie went straight past our field, a lil reluctant, but far more relaxed than the last time. Honestly I did most of our ride today one handed on the buckle. But as the motorway on the other side of the brush got louder she got more anxious. She begins looking back in the direction of home. I let Dee know that Katie was asking to go home and she replied "but she looks so relaxed"... yeah. No. I know my horse. I said we'll go another couple yards and then turn around. Well guess what happened the moment I turned around? Katie broke into a racing trot and I could feel her swell beneath me. Dee called out, terrified, that she wouldn't' be able to hold her gelding back. The path was busy with pedestrians. So I did a one rein stop (yay) and got off. Katie immediately relaxed. And had diarrhoea (quite normal for her when worried). We walked further on towards the motorway bridge so Katie wouldn't get the idea that me getting off = going immediately home. But honestly not worried she was just frightened and plenty reassured by me on the ground. I've got a telescopic stool that I can bring with me in future to get on easily wherever. The nice thing is if she did tank off home it was only a short way back.

All in all it was only a 25mins brain check "hack". Amazingly I had zero nerves. Zero. I remember in the past I would want to vomit the moment I began tacking up. That the moment I felt we approached something scary I would tense and barely be able to breathe at times. But throughout all of it I was so relaxed, I felt like I could just handle anything even with my terrible seat. And I think its because Katie and I have really developed our relationship and know what to expect of one another and how to compromise in a civil way. My riding might be poo but at least we got this going for us. I guess from here it can only get better? But I realise I need to do lots of trot and canter work, but I have to ease her into it. Because I really don't want to sour her with hours of practice.


----------



## Kalraii

Today started off really sunny. But just as my friend arrived to pick me up with the saddle it chucked it down. So we decided we wouldn't bother riding today. Well of course, we should know better because half an hour later it was sunny again -.-

No problem. I have a bit of a bad back at the moment. I had to clip my westy terrier who was severely abused (logged by her previous vets in Wales) and its a right faff. It's taken us probably 6 years to settle her in. It took 4 of those just to learn to be a dog and not some breeding machine confined to a dirty crate. If you looked in her direction she would flee it was that bad at first. I have to hold her like a baby and do it that way and get hair everywhere but my goodness its hard work with some angles. Just like feathers I have no time for such a coat so off it comes! 

So good excuse for not riding in addition to leaving saddle at home aye? *FATE. *That's what it was, trying to stop me from getting on because Katie was high on hormones and sugar. Coz I made a huge mistake that I will never do again. We, my friend on horseback with me hand walking, decided to do some trotting around this tree:









Katie hasn't had a fresh episode since being here really. Gently sent her out. I usually just keep pace beside her no problemo right? Well of course she tucked her bum and started trying to gallop around the bloody thing and I had to race to keep up (making it worse) so it wouldnt get wrapped! I AM AN IDIOT! Well I eventually got a good angle to slow and pull her in with it at least  Thank goodness. So we decided it would be safer to move across the road to the big green by the garden centre. By a roundabout so not ideal but its where we regularly exercise.

This riding companion of mine is amazing - our equivalent of backyard horsemanship but honestly she has a natural seat. I am very jealous. But what she doesn't have is the typical yard courtesy of letting others know or even asking if its ok to trot/canter/disappear into the woods. Well off she went without a word. So Katie is losing her mind, wanting to gallop off after them. On the _lungeline. _It took considerable effort and heel digging to keep her on a circle, nearly the full rope which is 20m. Not ideal coz 1) it had just rained and 2) I was lazy and was using her headcollar, not her cavesson so ofc she was now motorbiking it -.-. But what am I grateful for? The disciplined habit of never wrapping the lungeline around my hand or wrist. I was never taught how to lunge but watched videos and can say this was the best thing I learned from them, just looping it back and forth instead so it can easily unravel. I am also grateful that as much as Katie did her dolphin animations she still stayed with me.

Every sound and car was now scary and I took a moment to just remember "stay calm, this will pass" and let her get on with it, focusing on _my _posture and relaxation. It took 20 minutes of this before Katie returned to Earth and we ended on a fantastic note, she was so tuned in by the end. She obviously felt good but obviously also felt scared because my friend kept suddenly galloping/cantering at us out the bushes and then disappearing again. So it was a bit of an explosive session but I am also glad that I managed to get her to change direction so while it was broncing dolphin on drugs we got it both sides  If I was riding I probably would have died. I really think I just prefer working alone then I don't have to worry about anyone else.

She was absolutely knackered when we got back. Gave her a sponge and rubbed her legs (praying to the tendon gods). I wonder if I should have put some of that cool gel on her legs after but decided against it in case the weather turns again. She's in season and immediately went over to her new girlfriend (yup shes always leant this way! ).

I'm meant to ride with Dee tomorrow but she's quite an anxious rider so I might just hand walk but have Katie saddled and do some groundwork/lunging again. I don't normally lunge as long as I did today it was just because she was insane and _lunged herself._ Usually I keep pace with her so we can do closer to a 40m circle or straight sections/weave trees etc. Without an arena I feel I do have to be pickier right now at my current riding ability/fitness and honestly it would just be easier if I could do stuff and get on as I please, rather than be pressured by another's time limitations. I want to ride with others, I really do, but not everyone will appreciate going so slow I think? I really cannot sit any shenanigans like that today, she's so bouncy I can barely sit deep enough to try rate her trot or bring her back down. So yeah. I feel bad but think its the smart thing right now. I'm logging hours every week though so getting there!

So hormones and sugar eh?


----------



## Kalraii

The weather has been picking up and getting dry (she says, after getting soaked today lol). But it's been a sunny 23celcius - 28celcius (73f-82f) week. One lady only wants to ride at 3pm but I had to cancel. I can ride in the mornings and evenings why would I pick the hottest time of day? :< I feel bad but I have to walk through Mosquito Mile with no shade so by the time I'm there I'm already keeling over and "mother" to a billion larvae. Yes I'm a wimp.

Speaking of larvae because of the rain and the heat one of the mares I care for, swapping days with the owner, was covered in flies. I mean her whole rear end was black! I quickly got her in and draped a towel over her. Despite being very ouchy she let me look and on her croup, in the crevice (coz fat), there were maggots and plenty more eggs. Fortunately for her fresh so once owner came scraped them off and then kept it clean and no problems since.










Katie's muzzle *FINALLY *arrived. I didn't like the price nor the break-ability of the halter that comes with it. So I got a breakaway collar with velcro. Some pics from initial dress up.

















It just about fits and far better than any of the others. I've made the hole a big bigger and got a fleece noseband I had to cut around to fit properly. Just as it arrived though the weather got dry and her weight plateaued.  I am still getting her used to it. Apparently a trick is to use some duct tape (or medical tape) to keep the velcro secure if she ends up breaking it. At least I have it 100% for next spring so she doesn't get into this state in the first place. Will still get her used to it but don't doubt she'll begin to loose weight as the field gets scorched.

*Riding*

There are quite a lot of people I can ride with now and generally get on with everyone (except for the crazy lady who still hates my guts but has been behaving).

One of the nice ladies my age (30s) has been having a really tough time. I set up with my instructor for her to have two riding lessons on Katie a week apart. The great thing is this instructor worked for years helping her with her 19 year old tb/arab cross gelding who has been rehabbed the last two years for kissing spine/tendon injury. She's just bringing him into work but is hesitant with his back so I thought this would be a nice way to cheer her up. I will never allow myself to be taken advantage of again so it was set up in a way that I watch the whole thing and the instructor can help us learn things from both perspectives. Katie was so relaxed that for the first time since I've owned her she was yawning non-stop both riding lessons. Sadly, I'm not as deserving (yet!) of her cute yawns  But I figured this is a nice way to keep her tuned up while I get back into it. The last thing I want is for her to get sour.

But I have been riding of course. I've been taking her to the same tree where we have lessons at sunrise. Our instructor is really building us up from the ground up and working at a walk. I really enjoy it, the small details and small victories. And it has been helping. My back is stiff, my hips tight and I brace with my legs. Katie is listening and relaxed (the latter SO important to me). I need to do no stirrup work but am not confident enough to do it without a fully enclosed area yet :< The other evening we went for our first accidental group ride. Well the lady above having a tough time agreed to come out for an evening ride on her gelding. But just as I turned up another owner was there with her mum, a 13 year old rider and her cute cob mare. We said she can tag along but no promises as Katie and the tb/arab gelding can get quite lively. We needn't have worried as our two were the most relaxed. Katie and gelding even took turns leading. A few spooks but normal ones, splatting at surprise pigeons. The other mare, being new, was anxious and trying to tank off. They use a tight flash and still barely any brakes. Her mum tried hanging on with a lungeline and it was tough. At one point the young rider tanked off past us and the lady in front tried to grab her reins as she rushed past. Fortunately they stopped before the huge ditch hidden in the undergrowth! Its ok though because they have taken up lessons with our instructor who will help them. Katie was so good on our outing that even in the open area I felt confident enough that I could have cantered around. But I didn't - one glance at the new mare and her young owner held me back. They did nearly tank off home and I really didn't want to increase the odds!

Speaking of tanking off. The lane we travel is adjacent to the field and the horses began whinnying/galloping around excited we were back. Katie wanted to trot off to greet them. It felt quite benign but running on a concrete lane didn't appeal so I did a 180 and tagged on the gelding. An overreaction for a minor thing? I wont overthink it I just need to develop my seat.

*Mounting Problem Solved*

So I've been looking for something to mount up on Katie if I go further out. Especially up the lane in the opposite direction past the motorway adjacent - which she finds very scary and does better if I'm holding her like a baby. I am really anxious about mounting anyway so even if there are objects or fences I just stress. So... I got this:










I've got pommel saddle bags just to take water and treats etc and this fits as well. I screenshot it from ebay so you can see the measurements. Just tied a bit of string so can reel it back up once on. Once I'm comfortable I can join the others on slightly longer outings, not worrying about getting left behind if I need to hand-walk past something. We also pay to have access to a 15 acre field that once harvested in June we can do as we please. Was thinking this summer of teaching Katie to drink from a bottle (read that on Walkin's post somewhere and got me interested in trying!) and take a picnic as it is gonna scorch. I can practice faster work and no stirrups and not worry about her escaping onto a road.

Anyway since finally doing all this I feel relieved. I was so happy to have Katie here even when we couldn't ride. But looking back she, nor I, was ready anyway. She's very happy, I'm very happy and we're getting there. The words that one instructor said: "she's wasted on me" occasionally still echo but every time we work and she's so relaxed I know I've done the right thing. I might not be perfect or bring out her every potential but no one can ever accuse me of not giving her a good life.


----------



## Kalraii

Been having a few lil rides here and there. No more than 40mins but thats quarter mile of lane/road and about 5 acres of greenery with small hills and winding overgrown paths. Been going regularly with another rider who is bringing her 20 yo back into work after a few years tendon/kissing spine rehab. She is a lovely lady and very experienced. Even though her boy is a fiery tb/arab X they are both so in sync, so relaxed to the observer. And Katie also feeds off his confidence. Saying that, she takes turns leading and has been behaving when in pairs or in a group.

Assaulted by a tree....

We had our first bronc today though, quite a "polite" on. We have to go around an overgrown tree close to the fence with a jetwash facility on the other side. She doesn't like this at the best of times even in hand but we've done it before ridden. There were 4 of us and I was 3rd in line. It is up a steepish hill as we turn left after the tree and the first horse trotted as is expected. But the horse in front of me panicked thinking he was left behind and then Katie followed. Normally I have no problem dealing with this but as I was anticipating going AROUND the tree and not under it like the horse in front planned.. well I got smacked in the face with a branch. I couldn't even steer around it because just as I recovered and wanted to flatten down I got caught in _another_! Katie wondering what the heckin was going on began trotting to catch up and then just as I thought it was safe to look up I got smacked by a THIRD! The audacity! Katie began broncing. I didn't even know she was at first I just hand two handfuls of mane and was flat out lol (and definitely not hanging her mouth). As I sat up I realised she was and... that it was quite comfortable. Not very athletic but she certainly wasn't trying to get me off. Just having a bit of a tantrum I think about my terrible riding or something lol. She threw in a squeal and a grunt. A couple canter strides to the top of the hill but immediately stopped when I finally sat up and asked. She immediately recovered and I found that the entire time I wasn't even stressed. Even after I registered what had happened I wasn't worried. Explain that please? I was more anxious when mounting, as is normal for me. I just felt safe. Enough that once I brushed the leaves off me I rode down the hill first in line and on the buckle. I think I spooked the other riders though because they kept asking if I was OK. I wouldn't even say I was in shock I just don't know it didn't phase me like I imagined it would.

Two of the riders were going for a longer hack so me and the other lady stayed behind. We repeated the loop twice by the jetwash without a hiccup and went home. We had a lot of rain - monsoon? - the other day and the big stones and gravel path made them obviously a little uncomfortable so we hand walked the rest of the lane home. Katie is amazing with every ride we are figuring each other out. She's very amicable but not a full out push button either. The last time she had a broncing spree with me was because I kicked her too hard to canter in the ring, when I first got her. Y'know, after riding dead leg schoolies I had a bad habit... but once we'd recovered I went back to the the same corner, asked nicely and she complied with no problem. I really do think it was her telling me what an udder I was being 

But so far we have had a few challenges and spooks but we overcome them all. So I'm very glad to not be developing any bad habits - yet. Always a work in progress but so far not broken her!


----------



## Kalraii

I normally have Saturdays off - my friend does them. I do hers in the week. Well without fail if I have one day off when I turn up the next Katie is angry. Very angry. She is the soppiest, sweetest mare except following a day without me. I get blanked. Pulled around. She's biting and posturing at any horse that comes near me. My god the _faces _she pulls. I used to think it was her pms'ing but the pattern is now obvious to everyone. So I spend my Sundays practically apologizing for daring to have a life for one day  To make matters worse after feeding and grooming I put her back in the field. And she glared at me as I tacked up friends horse and got on. The guilt was nearly overwhelming. But she wants to go out onto busy roads and up the lane by the scary motorway (Katie hates). So I have to split my time riding. Yesterday I nearly fell off cantering a 40m circle around a dried pond. We were a group of three and the little cob mare I was riding always rushes to keep up. I hate rushing, there's nothing comfortable about it. Well, she was in the wrong lead and then tripped. My right leg wasn't just devoid of a stirrup - it was now resting over the saddle flap (English) and on her shoulder. The mare can do a flying change but it was already a bit of a disaster for us and she was galloping at this point. Speaking of galloping we had another unintentional one down the lane on the way home. My friend's gelding in the lead is quite dominant. He likes to race people jogging and bicycles. That's basically what started it. So there I am, last, clinging on and having given up. The lane is wide enough for 3 horses abreast no circling was gonna happen at that speed. Eventually friend got control of her gelding but the entire way I had to work to keep this mare behind - she was quite happy to try and overtake. She can gait as well but picks and chooses - why couldn't she had done it then? At least be easier for me! When not rushing she has to loveliest jog to sit and a butter smooth canter that we do on the buckle. After surviving all that I took Katie for a hand walk with a gelding but she was even angrier now 😭 I'm not anthropomorphizing I promise there is a legit pattern. She's too clever...

So as much as I enjoyed my time out I did find myself wishing to be on Katie and practicing some transitions. 

So that's what I did today. My friend rode her cob mare this time and I was on my girl. She was such an angel for mounting and happy to be out. In fact she felt so good we did lots of solo trotting out in the open and she thoroughly enjoyed it. I did make the mistake of saying aloud the C word (canter) and she was like YES YES YES YES. I was NO NO NO NO. Because she was a little tooooo eager in my opinion and I don't have the core strength. Once we did some trotting though her engine was fired up. I felt really bad because she would have been amazing to have some long canters on the green but I'm not strong enough (yet). Then we ventured onto the roads, further than she'd ever been. *Terrified* is what she was, and tried to take off with a squeal over the roundabout. But I think I'm getting it, the feel. The first few times she was like that I would brace too hard and she'd speed up. The last few rides including this one I kept just enough control, enough give and take to keep her with me. So even though she had a few strides of canter, a few moments of trot and a spook she always came back to me. Credit to her though, for trying so freaking hard. What courage! We had a bus pass us and the last I spoke with staff old yard Katie would spin and try to rear, something she never did prior. Well she stood perfect, even if a bit scared. It was very cute my friend's mare is only 15.2 and Katie loves them. During the scariest parts Katie quite literally her her head resting on my friends thigh, in her lap, with that long neck of hers. Friend was quite happy to oblige with rubs and treats. We call each other "aunties" for the horse babies  Even though the little cob mare is practically bombproof (and who can blame her for galloping to keep up with the group?) I felt I had more_ control_ with Katie, even if she was more on her toes. Maybe because its a case of more rider and less passenger? I love both for different reasons. This friend I go out with is a godsend - I was beginning to doubt I'd ever get to meet someone so kind like I do on here. Turns out they do exist. I try, in turn, to extend the same qualities for other nervous riders that just need a bit of handholding. I really love it when we look out for each other.


----------



## Kalraii

Officially introducing horse #2 Mocha.

























She's 15.1 warmblood (what breeds exactly is anyone's guess!). Rising 15 and out of work for the last 3-4 years following a bad jumping accident and damaging both hinds. I'm gonna attempt to bring her back into light work but given everything (and suspecting cushings) I won't be disappointed if it doesn't work out. I have an amazing instructor working with me and Katie whose focus on relaxation and suppleness will also help this mare in the long run. First steps: feet (half year overdue) and vaccinations. Dental and lameness examination. Will also get xrays and bloods done. 

Katie is absolutely terrified of her and she's a dominant horse herself. You can actually see her eyes bulging and thinking "Mocha is insane!" They are in a mixed herd and well behaved around me so I'm not particularly concerned. Mocha > Katie > everyone else (but Mocha runs from everyone else lol, how does that work?!)

Not one for being idle a mere few hours after confirming ownership I decided to go down and see how she would be lunging. Now by lunging I don't mean literally... I mean send her out at a walk and see how she responds. To summarise her expression was:  She's highly sensitive to gesture and any tug or touch, more than Katie and did try cutting corners to get to the field gate lol. Poor thing. Fortunately I installed a couple of my signature tricks which brought her brain back into a happy space. It's a start!

Can't forget baby #1


----------



## horselovinguy

Congratulations....
I really hope she comes around for you...she has had a forever soft landing for sure.

Now...remember that horse float you were contemplating...
Add another stall to the needed so Mocha gets to come along for those excursions...

Enjoy the journey.
🐴....


----------



## egrogan

Mocha is a lucky mare!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Welcome to Mocha, I hope you have a lovely time with her.

Sounds like your riding is a lot of fun and adventure too. I am glad you have found someone to ride with who is kind and on your wavelength.


----------



## gottatrot

Congratulations! Mocha is very lucky.


----------



## Acadianartist

Congrats to you! I saw the post about you considering Mocha, but life has been crazy lately, and I never got to reply. Anyway, horses are addictive, you can't have just one  

Mocha is a very lucky horse! I look forward to hearing what you accomplish with her!


----------



## Kalraii

I didn't wait long to get Mocha out and about. There is a group of us that look out for each other and a few have offered to GIVE me a saddle if it fits. Saddler coming 9th. Don't get me wrong not going to ride her straight away until her feet are sorted and after some ground work. But tried one saddle anyway to see how she would react. The lady was impressed how relaxed she was but the change was amazing to me - Mocha began getting droopy eyed/tired and stopped munching. I think it was her shutting down. In any case I girthed her up and took her for a short walk so she can learn nothing bad was going to happen. It took only a few minutes for her to "wake up" and enjoy the grass. She has the loveliest dainty trot. 

Today had a ground work lesson with both my horses (weird writing that). Mocha was very very stiff and even just doing some circles at a walk made her sweat. But what I was most impressed was she'd not gone for a walk that far for probably 3 years? And she was completely relaxed. Ears forward, trusting. A bit worried with the work but soon settled. First time I took Katie, even after preparing her for weeks, she had a meltdown. I'm really enjoying learning the differences between them. 


















It's kinda funny because I got a comment "she's quite a big horse" at 15.1hh. Maybe perspective is skewed but at 5'6 (166cm) I've been wondering if I was too big for her lol.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I am your height and have ridden everything from a Connemara (not sure how high he is but quite a bit less than 14.2 by comparison with another pony) up to 15.3. I find 15.3 a little big and prefer around 15.1. No way you are too big.

Sounds like so much fun to do work with your two horses.


----------



## horselovinguy

Your size and weight are fine for her.
She is no dainty little thing but a stoutly built horse of average size.

Please be careful as you work with Mocha you not keep your guard up with placing new demands on her handling her...
Her shutdown may also be her trigger point for a outburst...
She is, seems to be sweet...but just be careful as you really learn her and her you.
Thanks.
🐴...

_Oops...corrected that massive wrong intented message with a not now seen....my bad, very bad!!_


----------



## Kalraii

horselovinguy said:


> Your size and weight are fine for her.
> She is no dainty little thing but a stoutly built horse of average size.
> 
> Please be careful as you work with Mocha you not keep your guard up with placing new demands on her handling her...
> Her shutdown may also be her trigger point for a outburst...
> She is, seems to be sweet...but just be careful as you really learn her and her you.
> Thanks.
> 🐴...


Thank you. Don't worry all new work will be supervised and I wont be putting any first rides on her! The shut down thing was interesting to me because the other lady (who gave the saddle) kept commenting about how relaxed she was, when she clearly _wasn't_. I was definitely wary when walking her out and when trotting - ready, rather, for what _might_ happen. It took about* 6 months* of limited handling for her to realise she didn't need to rear or explode when she would loop the rope short around the post or gets a leg caught. Now she just waits for help and learned "head down". Going from very nose-breaking head shy to leaning in gently for a kiss. And then teaching her to go under a twine line, she realised she didn't need to go mental because we would listen to her first refusal and guide her until she figured it out. Working with a terrifying umbrella until she'll come up and take a treat from under. Watching her go from brainless (or defeated?) to having a two-way dialogue is a big contributor to me taking her on. And she's not stupid, she wont just brainlessly follow the horse in front. I think if we'd made none of that progress and she remained as reactive as she originally was I wouldn't have taken her on but she shows such promise, even if can never be ridden. It's such a shame to let their clever little brains waste away. It really kills me even if its "just" a budgie. My most time consuming curse :<


----------



## carshon

I think you will enjoy seeing this little mare blossom. Ground work does so much for their confidence. You have come so far since your first days with Katie - I love your journal!


----------



## Kalraii

It's been a rough fortnight really. My mum (biological in case anyone is confused about mentions of my mums passing in other posts who was the one I was raised by) had a heart attack last week. She is morbidly obese and it is a blessing that she survived and that its given her enough of a shock to take care of her health. She's only just 48. I had to put one of my beloved degus down yesterday after he had a stroke. And my friend and I have been caring for 6 horses 7 days a week between us for for at least another few more months  . Before you judge, one owner - the one who got me my place here - moved country and is desperately looking for a horse so she can haul her gelding there. Another owner is heavily pregnant but she has also been extremely supportive and helpful has a sweet mare. My riding buddy and I already have 2 days we look after each others two. So we're ding 6 horses and managing pink skin, cellulitis on legs, fly protection and obviously feeding really eats into our time, even when both of us are there. Alone, by the end of it I barely have the energy to exercise my two and the slowing in groundwork really shows with Katie when we go out. Don't mention riding I forgot what it is! Four horses twice a week manageable. Now its like... sheesh. It would be easier if I didn't have a menagerie to come home to...

Thing is I worry that the owner of the gelding with bad legs is priming herself to leave him here in our care indefinitely coz of his age and the pregnant lady might overestimate how much she will be able to do once she pops, any day now. She has quite a commute to the field and it is gonna be summer heatwave. I am already mentally preparing myself because I don't mind helping, especially for those that helped me, but I didn't sign up for this long term. I have my own goals and I refuse to be held back again.

Back to weight...

The flies are atrocious. Because this is a basic field livery the muck heap is in the field. We're in a small national park adjacent to the bridle path. When I say there is nowhere to put it I mean it literally. Secondly we're next to a lake. Thirdly, this is England and we've had some wicked rain. I have decided to take off muzzles and keep on fly masks for the worst of it. The humidity and heat is too oppressive to wear both (she just takes them off) but from sunrise to sunset they are plagued by all manner of creepies. It actually makes them quite distressed and sometimes the flies are so bad you can't even see an inch of their face and this is no exaggeration. Getting close ensures us humans an extra dose of protein and a boost to the immune system. Katie would still be classed as obese but no fat pads and no crest - actually, a lot of people think she looks normal but that's not what I see. Things I need to change next year: muzzle immediately in spring, immediately reduce feed to just a balancer and up her exercise. I'm galled still I let this happen. But the field is beginning to go yellow with summer so she'll lose it soon enough. I will be applying the same to Mocha as well. Been thinking about fly parasites...

-----

GOOD NEWS! Katie's saddle fits Mocha. Never in my wildest dreams did I think this even an option. It is just the right length and amazing the right width. Seriously what are the chances?! Katie has a prominent spine (not wasted), though not easy to know until you sit on her. So without an extra penny I can work with this. She has taken everything in her stride and I'm so used to Katie, with her awareness and sensitivity that Mocha _not_ spooking actually puts me on edge. It feels overdue y'know? Oh and on another note I have that flower hackamore I bought Katie after seeing Acadian try it - I'm gonna use it for Mocha. I'm not even going to try bit her its just not fair so will jump straight into installing some brakes with that. 

MORE GOOD NEWS! Mocha's feet are great after her trim and she is sooo much more comfortable. She is running around a lot more noticeably now. Before she would only trot - now she's outright galloping on the regular. Her groundwork lesson this week went fantastic and farrier said considering how sound she was with those feet pre-trim and her lack of care she shows no signs of having had laminitis this year (which I agree). Agrees with the cushings though but he also believes prascend is a horse killer. I asked about navicular and he doubts it, at least unridden but you can't be 100% without xrays ofc.

STILL GOOD NEWS Katie is handling having to share me just fine. A bit soppy but I've figured that if I take her out first she's ok and Mocha is already used to being put back in the field and me taking Katie out from all the months I cared before. So will keep this routine. She's been such a good girl I'm considering trying some bareback rides soon.

BAD NEWS :< I think Mocha has a bad tooth or some impaction, expected considering she's missing a few. She's eating fine but you know when you get the odd whiff? Yeah. The veterinarian dental specialist can't get here until mid August but that might be pushing it. I'm hoping for a cancellation before then so I can grab the slot. Otherwise the vet is here next week for vaccinations and I'll see if they can look it out and maybe give some antibiotics to keep things under control until they come.

I have another idea but I'll save it for a separate post.









































That last picture on the right makes me melt. That expression!


----------



## knightrider

Kalraii said:


> That last picture on the right makes me melt. That expression!


Oh, wow, I thought the same things as soon as I saw the picture. I thought, "Awwwwwww, she's so dear."


----------



## Kalraii

Been a busy week still and its been around 31celcius (87.8f). I'm dying. We're a humid heat over here as well and the flies are just gross. There is ongoing drama but I'm doing everything in my willpower to stay out of it. When certain people are around I put on my headphones and blast music. I'll take the risk. I've got 6 fly masks for two horses and its not because they destroy them. Other liveries have noticed that only my masks go missing, too, and helped search the field. It's a 10 acre overgrazed flat field so its really not hard to miss a bright white UV mask or so you'd think. Two friends here have also zig zagged the field for me because I simply couldn't find them. A few days would pass and I would turn up and they would be hung on a post. This is a problem only as of this last fortnight. I always found my masks really quickly in the field but suddenly I have to spend £90 in one month because they disappear only to reappear? On Sat my friend did my two and accidentally put someone elses mask on Mocha. The lady that owns that mask _hates me _and is close friends with the crazy lady that especially hates me. For sure they saw my mare wearing it and will probably add it to their long list of why I'm an evil person. I don't do petty though so when I saw her today I apologised for the error and explained that my friend didn't realise (she apologised too). Well, was I surprised when the lady pulled out my fly mask from her box, clearly labelled? _Of course_ she unintentionally picked up an entirely different branded mask and shape and thought it was hers, totally not because she maybe thought I had stolen her one to put on my mare in plain sight  I mean maybe its a genuine error but experience with these people does indeed make me doubt. I am a huge fan of the saying "never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity" I cross out the stupidity part because I just make it my own and insert a different explanation for the situation. It really helped me in intense situations when dealing with challenging people and in not taking things personally. Unfortunately, as time passes I'm finding adequate explanations hard to come by in regards to some people and behaviours here. It only upsets me because it can even indirectly affect the horses.

So to add to the fly mask dilemma friend and I turn up and for some reasons some of the boxes are unlocked. This has happened a few times now. The people we care for keep their keys at the field somewhere hidden for easy access... hidden from the public that is. Almost everyone else knows where they are. Because of my travels, work and ADD I have a protocol for checking locked things that is a decade and a half ingrained. I assure you, they are locked and checked. I was taking pictures of the way things were stacked among other things and can definitely say someone is tampering. Well we can't legally prove anything so we just decided to take the keys home. Easy fix.

*Bareback Rides*

I've had no time to ride between caring for the extra horses, the heat and new job this week. Today we had a little play though. My friend got on Mocha bareback and I led. She was perfect - was really happy actually to be the centre of attention. No signs of discomfort and was moving out really nicely. I thought it would be safer if she got on first and I was on the ground, offering support. Well not only did Mocha not mind, but she thoroughly enjoyed herself. Katie was a drama queen though and was tossing her head in circles out of jealously. When I brought her out she lined herself by the mounting block to show off. So my friend got on her bareback, too 🤣 It's looking more and more that Mocha is gonna enjoy coming back into light work.

Here's a few of Mocha saddled and bridled. Yup I forgot my saddle cloth so made do with a half pad. The flower hackamore fits but I think I placed it too high? Not sure, but this was only for our first tacked up in-hand walk anyway. Oh and yes we're lacking a throatlatch no idea where that went lol. Good thing she's a good girl eh?


----------



## Kalraii

Oh wanted to make a note. Today got vaccinations done and inquired about cushing test. They are coming out in 4 weeks for second dose of flu vaccine and will draw blood then. Their systems were down so couldn't get it done today (everything is specifically done through the office, no exceptions :<)

Cushings test + second round of vaccines will be £70. I think that's pretty good no? I was imagining a few hundred... apparently there is a scheme here run by the manufacturer of pergolide and you fill in a voucher. You get free lab testing and cheaper meds. Something something "increasing awareness and treatment in the UK". I'm anxious though in anticipation of dealing with the appetite thingy and lash back from people here that think the medication is a killer.


----------



## egrogan

Mocha looks so cute! I do think the flower hack is sitting a little high on her face. In the more head-on shot you can see the end of the shanks pointing in towards her nose rather than hanging straight down. I think you could adjust down a fair bit to get it sitting flatter.

Definitely a good price on the Cushings testing and vacs. Here the test (blood draw, shipping out to university lab, actual labs run) is about $150/110 gbp (no "pound" sign on my keyboard )

I continue to send you my empathy and good wishes for having to put up with that crazy, vindictive fellow boarder and her cronies...


----------



## ACinATX

What about using fly spray or fly lotion for their faces? I have a lotion that can be used, and sometimes when it's bad I cover their eye with my hand and then spray their faces. They hate that, TBH, but I feel like the lotion can get in their eyes and noses and mouths, whereas at least in my imagination the spray doesn't.


----------



## carshon

I love your passion and can't get over how far you have come! Your journal always makes me smile. I am sorry about the vindictive boarder. It seems there is one in every boarding situation


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> What about using fly spray or fly lotion for their faces? I have a lotion that can be used, and sometimes when it's bad I cover their eye with my hand and then spray their faces. They hate that, TBH, but I feel like the lotion can get in their eyes and noses and mouths, whereas at least in my imagination the spray doesn't.


I use deosect and a fly wipe in addition to the mask. Mocha has it so bad that I can't even open my mouth when standing next to her for being assaulted. 🤢🤮 Flies in the day and midges at dusk. 



carshon said:


> I love your passion and can't get over how far you have come! Your journal always makes me smile. I am sorry about the vindictive boarder. It seems there is one in every boarding situation


Thank you! It is insane really I was so scared of getting things wrong but I think things happened as they should. Never expected to be taking on a "rescue" so to speak. Now I have two really sweet and forgiving mares to work with. So lucky! 



egrogan said:


> Mocha looks so cute! I do think the flower hack is sitting a little high on her face. In the more head-on shot you can see the end of the shanks pointing in towards her nose rather than hanging straight down. I think you could adjust down a fair bit to get it sitting flatter.


I'll definitely do that I see what you mean now! I was too busy staring at that sweet eye


----------



## gottatrot

Mocha looks great all tacked up!


----------



## Kalraii

Started a new job and rotating shifts are taking some getting used to. I am pretty strict with organising stuff so now I'm settled in I can manage sleep OK. The biggest help is with the horses and I am very fortunate I have a few people I can rely on or even pay on killer days. It's summer holidays so the main lady I go out with and swap days off made plans.

First thing first I got Mocha clipped again and ordered a fly rug. Meant to do the other way around but oops this was the time the lady could make it so be it. This is the same woman that cared for her for years on behalf of the owner and didn't even tie her - she just stands till, rope on the ground enjoying some hay. I wont clip Katie as her summer coat is absolutely fine.










*My FIRST ride ever on Mocha. *
Firstly how great is it having a saddle that fits both my mares? I don't need to adjust my stirrups or faff its such luxury. Secondly, I spent ages meditating this morning about all my good rides and challenges I've overcome. I specifically focused on all the solo hacks I successfully had with Katie and the big scary group ones even through a busy highstreet. I did that once, brave me, I even had long canters alone up a quiet trail and rarely thought about bad things happening. I reminded myself I CAN do this and I HAVE to do this. So I went to the field feeling fairly good about my chances. Lastly, what a babe. Mocha was happy faced the entire time tacking her up, the entire time mounting and once mounted didn't do anything. My friend held her steady as I swung a leg over and gently perched. It took her a few tries to realise I was trying to give her a treat but that didn't take long to figure out either and off we went... PS Katie was at the gate switching between glaring and sadface throughout all of this 










We went one way up the lane for 15mins then the other way, past our field, for another 10mins. We had a trot and she was amazing, the daintiest little thing I barely need to shift butt. She was getting on fine with the flower hackamore which I think is still an awkward fit. Lower down it just pinches so will need to fiddle. We worked on installing some brakes. Don't comment, we don't even have an arena  Following her boyfriend and relying on treats was the safest deal I could come up with!

25mins into our ride and I had my first refusal. It wasn't the sound of the motorway that bothered her but the distance from home. Even though we were following her gorgeous boyfriend she put it in reverse  In fairness I haven't even hand walked her this far - it was our first ride in a new place so.. fair enough. She wasn't explosive and there was plenty of warning. _Halt. Reverse._ Now I'd been warned about this and already had a plan in mind. I wouldn't nag her forward, especially not on our first ride in a new place and I've been told the more pressure you apply the faster she backs up. So I made sure to release contact and once she stopped and felt safe I treated her. I got off and hand walked her onwards and for the next 30 mins she happily, contentedly, walked by my side into unknown territory. I can't mount from the ground coz I suck but on the way home (which she was very good) my friend dismounted and got on her for a small trot. I led her gelding behind. It is worth pointing out that while she halted and reversed she had no indication of popping the front, my biggest fear, and I'm not stupid enough to escalate. I feel like it was a huge learning point "hey, see, I'm listening. No need to do anything major we'll figure this out together". I think once we better know one another I will have a good feel about when to push. She's such a genuine mare though I really think it was just anxiety so I'm not fazed in the slightest about getting off. I'll take my collapsible stool at some point and just dismount and remount as necessary. I prefer it to sitting drama if I'm honest.


*Ride #2 on Katie*

So we get back to the field and tack up our other horses. My friend also has two. We waited for another lady who would join us and then we all got on. Katie was PERFECT. I think the ride on Mocha was a huge confidence boost. I worked today with Katie on having more contact, being more assertive... and to the surprise of absolutely no one it worked a charm! Before we left the lane we did some trotting around the schooling tree - a 40m mud circle. Katie was excellent and you know when you just know "today is a good day". It was like that on Katie, too. She was a bit lazy but her version of lazy is considered quite forward compared to the other two horses we were with. A growl is as effective as a whip so I don't even carry one unless I need it to help schooling. I never carry the thing properly anyway so good thing to be honest.

Then we went over to the green across the roundabout. It's about 2 acres and some lovely person had cut a meandering trail all around. There's another big circle around the worlds saddest pond and we did lots of trotting there as well. Katie was a bit excited about all the green space to run and to her credit when the mare in front cantered she asked me first "can I?" and when I said "just trot" she did exactly that. She was SO well behaved not once did I feel worried. My friends mare who I rode a fair bit has a habit of cantering to catch up with zero control so it was really nice to ride Katie who would halt, trot and even halt again when asked even when left behind.

The third lady that joined us was VERY nervous but rides lovely. I go out with her a lot but this was the first time that all three of us were available, our first group ride. Bearing in mind the last time Katie and I tried to go to The Park Katie was a nervous wreck but we kept it together, even if we didn't make it that far. Well who knows what overcame me... it took only a slight nudge from our brave friend and we both agreed to try visit The Park. It was 15mins ride away on busy roads, over a railway bridge.

The tone was set though and Katie was amazing. Looky, as to be expected, and a bit jiggy on the way home but overall 10/10 behaviour. Got particularly angry at her own reflection one time passing a house and really dislikes when other riders turn their horse into her face (who wouldn't?) She can be a right mare sometimes but fortunately is easy to manage. Overall we were gone for about one and a half hour my best ride 2021 so far. See below it really is a childrens park on on side of this field. They were amazing we passed huge umbrellas, swings with demons on them, went down a ditch and a miniature overgrown ravine going up some shallow stone steps (fine footing) on the other end. My two friends finally remembered to tell me when to duck and when it's safe to look up again. The trust I have in Katie as I'm flat and face down through some brush...










Today was the first day I felt that my Katie was back. The one I worked so hard with the ym/instructor to develop at my first yard, she was here with me today. Or maybe I was here for her... or both. I still need to do more sitting trot and I felt so confident on the way home that once we were on the lane itself I just crossed my stirrups and went without.

Lastly, I love a messy mane


----------



## carshon

What a wonderful post! 2 rides and you did it! So many more good rides in your future!


----------



## Kalraii

Looks like we have a hay problem as well - too much rain, no time to bale. The farmer here has about 150 acres of corn and another 60 acres of hay to bale left to do. It might not sound a lot but considering we're in the city he supplies a LOT of the yards close by. He said if there isn't dry enough weather going into October that might be IT and we're gonna have to outsource hay as he focused on other crops first. Last year we had a drought there's no winning. I bet they are beating themselves up because last month we did have a two week heatwave and they just left it, assuming it'd be like last year which was like a dustbowl. Our fields are still lush and green. 

At the end of this month a handful of us are gonna worm. We're gonna divide the smaller 3 acre field diagonally. One problem to solve is we want them to have access to the trough on both sides but need to make sure that the electric fence isn't too close to get them or put them off drinking. That side is where the couple ladies really hate me and even the farmer admitted it might be better to avoid doing this but it makes no sense to go out and buy more fencing supplies and water buckets just because these ladies don't want to share their side for 2 weeks. Thing is no one can claim anything. In theory I could put my horses in there tomorrow and they can't say anything but so far they have managed to weasel that side for themselves and a private paddock just by having loud mouths and being brash. The obnoxious are rewarded much? I can't even risk opening a dialogue about our worming plans for the potential backlash. Farmer just says we can all do whatever we want just don't give him a headache >.<

Rides have been going amazing my Katie is back. It makes practicing so much better when she's not shaking like a leaf and feeling like she wants to take off. Our most recent one we rode a safe trail circle where footing was solid even after all the rain. The lady leading went for a canter ended up behind us and Katie doesn't usually mind horses behind but this mare was trotting a million miles an hour, treading on our back feet and head over her rear. Katie gave warning and then eventually bucked! I didn't come off or lose my stirrups and the mare behind backed off about 2 meters thank goodness. When I ride that friends mare she also does the whole obnoxious ride up the horse in fronts bottom with me and there's no stopping her rushing, but funnily enough makes a fantastic lead horse. I was mostly surprised I stayed on but it wasn't a buck to get _me_ off. I have to say while I love her to bits and she is safe, she does have these little quirks that remind me she's stoking a fire for the day I'm ready lol. To be able to lift her back legs like that with me on her and barely break stride... you forget sometimes how strong they are and yet amazed at how compliant they can be.


----------



## Kalraii

I nearly forgot I made a HUGE boo boo. When I got Mocha she was sold as a 14 year old. I looked through her passport found a list of owners and it matched the first date so yup yup. Well sorting insurance...

... look at front page. First Registered Owner : 2004. So she's 18 years old this month! Well that changes things don't it. Everyone else thought she was 14 as well I think this was just a misunderstanding. First owner is on a different page to the registered owners list which is different from Katie's passport where they are all on the same page. Mocha could be older then. I have to say, she doesn't have that old lady look to me. I'm going to adjust her diet with it in mind but continue on as I am. Nothing wrong with bringing her back into work as she's thoroughly enjoying it. Even if I only get her fit enough to be ponied (led while riding another) but even ridden she's happy. The big thing I've noticed is her fitness. She gets puffed quick so when the vet comes I'll have them check her heart as well as cushings.


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm in the same boat regarding hay. Drought last year, rain every couple of days this year. I am going to have to start taking omeprazole myself from the ulcers this is giving me. My suppliers feel bad and keep telling me they're really stressed too (I can only imagine). People cut in June, but then we have not had a break in the weather to hay. Great for pastures, horrible for haying. Every week it looks like we will get a few days of sun, then the forecast changes and there's rain right in the middle of it. Surely it has to end soon... nights will be getting cooler and the dew will make it impossible for hay to dry if it doesn't get cut soon. 

Sounds like there is a great deal of drama about fields. Sucks, but still, it sounds like things are better for you here so I guess it comes with the territory. 

Underestimating horses' ages happens shockingly often, lol. And yes, usually it's just a "misunderstanding" somewhere along the way, but I find it interesting that I never hear of a horse's age being overestimated. We thought Harley was a whole year younger, which is not as bad as four years, but still... it was only when his original owner found me, trying to find out where he had ended up, that I find out he was born in 1999, not 2000. Oh well. You're right, it doesn't matter. Keeping horses in work at all ages is good for them. The fitter you can keep them, the better. Unfortunately, it likely means that the aging process will begin sooner than you thought, but I know you will keep Mocha as healthy as possible for as long as possible!


----------



## gottatrot

Acadianartist said:


> Underestimating horses' ages happens shockingly often, lol. And yes, usually it's just a "misunderstanding" somewhere along the way, but I find it interesting that I never hear of a horse's age being overestimated. We thought Harley was a whole year younger, which is not as bad as four years, but still... it was only when his original owner found me, trying to find out where he had ended up, that I find out he was born in 1999, not 2000. Oh well. You're right, it doesn't matter. Keeping horses in work at all ages is good for them. The fitter you can keep them, the better. Unfortunately, it likely means that the aging process will begin sooner than you thought, but I know you will keep Mocha as healthy as possible for as long as possible!


Eighteen is not so old. I agree, most often horses are underestimated. My new pony was supposed to be six, and she's ten. 
The only time I've known horses to be overestimated was at a barn where the owner tried feeding all the horses off two bales of hay, and a few of the horses got very thin while the dominant horses were overweight. She said the skinny horses were much older than they were, to justify why they were so thin. One horse I knew was sixteen she said was twenty-five.


----------



## Kalraii

I just realised the other day that it's been a year since I moved yards and made this journal. A year to build the confidence as an owner and later as a rider - ongoing ofc. The weather has held steady and watching the farmer bale our hay has contributed to my cheeriness. I'm , uh, coming up to a certain time of the month and it makes my usually long fuse become miniature. Thankfully I'm well practiced in clenching teeth and biting my tongue 

But today was NOT the day for Mocha to kick Katie . Well, any day. They've been getting along well and its very unusual for either of them to pull any stunts when brought in or led or tied. In the field they can hate each other all they like just behave around us please! I turn my back after bringing in another horse and hear the dreaded slap sound of hoof meeting flesh. I tie them well apart but clearly not enough. Mocha double barrelling poor Katie's butt. My big girl was terrified and at the end of the rope trying to get away. Even marching over and waving my arms Mocha did not relent until I grabbed the rope. I had my handy whip nearby for shooing around the gate so you bet I made this sassy old lady work. I tied her short while I made feeds and then made her wait 5 minutes on the stopwatch by her bucket but asking her to move around and backup, do her leg tricks etc. It wasn't to directly discipline the kicking, it was to reinforce who is boss. And it was needed because at first she was trying to shove me aside for the food so I just spent a bit reinforcing boundaries and letting her know that this space is MY space. I'm not too worried she picked up on it fast and we had cuddles once she figured things out. Guess she's feeling good lol. Katie used to take things to heart so any incident, even if small, would have her on edge for the rest of the day. But now she knows me and that if I'm over it, she can relax. Mocha was easy, she was instantly "OK this is what you want" and it was as if it never even happened.

Katie had a few welts on her fleshy and lovely bottom but they weren't too bad thank good ness. Tough lady! But it was hilarious because even as I was disciplining Mocha I swear I could see a glint in Katie's eye as she watched, munching hay and giving no cares about the crack of a whip (for sound emphasis only!). I'll continue as I am making time together good and that behaviour bad. It was just so strange, both are usually well mannered given their experience on busy yards.

------

Good thing they get over things because we went riding. We did two sessions - Mocha and Flori first. Flori is a bombproof cob owned by the friend I go out with regularly. Well Mocha decided she was gonna be lead! How cool is that? She was moving out really nicely. I also ditched the flower hackamore and just used our lunging cavesson - its an expensive chain/ soft leather combo with three rings on the noseband. She was SO responsive to it and having better lateral control helped so much. She was so good that I might just stick with this. Don't want too many changes in a short time. We did a fair bit of trotting compared to recent rides. It was also very clear to me when she transitioned from "enjoying this trot" to "I'm a bit tired now". She's so light off the leg 🥰 and I can sit her butter trot forever, but she does fall in a fair bit on a circle, fair enough right, we're working on it in-hand. I just don't have the body control to support her ridden right now. At 18 years old (confirmed 100%) she is loving coming back into work and hasn't slipped up once. Not once.

Then Katie and BB. BB is the other horse owned by the same friend. He's 10 I think and has clubfoot. Friend is working with the same instructor and hes gotten so strong, he can canter a 40m circle comfortable both ways now. He would previously buck, fair enough. They have been doing a LOT of body work and suppleness/strengthening exercises and she's learning how to ride properly. I mean her years of riding and self-teaching have given her the most solid seat but kudos to her at 50+ she's started lessons and is soaking it in, picks up everything so fast. She's always wanted to show but didn't know where to begin. She was so put off about his club foot but now knowing what is possible and that his limitations wont really be a hindrance unless she wanted to really climb... its just an inspiration. You never stop learning.

And Katie was just amazing. We did so much trotting, practicing going away from our friends as well - she listened to me and didn't resist when I asked her to go down a trail alone, leaving the gelding behind as he trotted around the tree. I might not ride as nice as my instructor but I can tell my girl was still having fun and she really looked after me as I practiced sitting trot. We always start slow and soft. But then she seems to go faster and I can't work out why.. I can now tell the exact point when I feel her brace and the trot becomes unmanageable. She wasn't trying to fall into canter today, like she usually "can we can we can we?" lol. But I just cant seem to sustain it. Buuuuuut +1 I am not losing my stirrups at all now nor am I slipping my foot through them. We're getting there! I'm thinking my next lesson I might ride Katie first and then ask instructor her to finish off by getting on schooling her - so she can let off some steam as a reward!


----------



## gottatrot

So pleased to hear Mocha is doing so well! Katie too. 
That is funny about Katie watching Mocha get disciplined. I've noticed that too, other horses understand that their buddy is getting into trouble and sometimes I think they enjoy that. For sure I've seen that a horse that might jump or respond to a sudden sound will just stand there and watch if it's directed at another horse for discipline.


----------



## Kalraii

Tick tick tick tock waiting for the vet. Not done ANY riding this week just had no time and I generally prioritise bonding and in-hand stuff over riding, just how I am. I enjoy riding but when I'm exhausted I much prefer to just walk and snooze on their bums. So a few notable things happened. 

*Not drunk enough?*
Last weekend I did the horses after a lunch involving alcohol. BAD IDEA. I wasn't drunk, just feeling a buzz, I promise. I am a bit nervous of drinking too much since the day someone swapped my drinks on my 18th for a laugh. I thought I was having <5% drink but they swapped for mixed brandy/spirits (they never confessed in full). I didn't know the difference because I was a good girl that never drank. I nearly had a litre in under an hour and I was still coherent for the first part of the panic drive to the hospital - at least one of my "friends" was smart enough to predict what might happen. They had called an ambulance as well just in case, abandoned the car in the road, after I puked in the vents and my favourite shoes of course, and then have vague flashbacks of nurse uniforms before blackout. They apparently tried/succeeded in pumping my stomach but I ended up needing to be resuscitated. No one told my family, my friends got scared and left without even giving my ID. That call to my mother the next day, soaked in puke, urine, spit, feeling like crap and probably had what felt like a broken rib. The disdain from the medical staff that thought I was an irresponsible teenager overdosing. You know the first thing my mother did was scream about the car?! Anyway what I'm getting at is I don't get wasted or blackout drunk, just enough to feel good and never have a hangover. Buuuut I was also wearing sandals. Go out, call Mocha who gives zero craps because she was dolled up and has her fancy new boyfriend...









Whatever, I'll get her later. I lead Katie (that's a different horse's bum in the pic, a lil pony I think that has IR) and before I know it I'm on the ground with my right knee gashed open after landing directly on a sharp rock. I would have just had a minor graze if not for that rock!  Katie went to tell a horse off and delicately bumped me, it was so gentle lol. But sandals+ slope+ weak ankle meant I did the most pathetic attempt at saving myself before finally giving up and going down. What was very cute was the way Katie hovered over me protectively and I could also hear the sound of hooves thundering behind us. It was Mocha! She abandoned her boyfriend and ran over bless her. It bled for two solid days before it finally begun to scab. I'm an idiot but luckily I randomly had stuff for ulcer dressings that helped protect my uniform. Katie has never done that in the entire time I've had her. Some of the horses don't respond to pressure from a human (water pistols, flags, umbrellas, jackets - they don't care) so I let her do her thing to keep me safe around them. It's a hard one really because she absolutely shouldn't bump me. So I've compromised and now keep her further from me so there is more space up until its time to halter. It was really human error, one of my strengths is usually awareness. I was complacent. I wonder why 

------------------------------

*Worming and balancer woes*
I've been struggling on a balancer/supplement to pick as they do need one from the analysis I had done. Now I have two horses its even more annoying. Both are good doers and Mocha has cushings (I keep saying cushions) and Katie is big girl and while she has no symptoms of EMS figure its a safe bet going for a lami / good doer balancer. £130 a month to cover them both. It's low iron and contains no soy which was kinda hard to find. Everything seems to have soy and while I've not mentioned it here, it does seem to make Katie buzz a bit more.

I've spoken to several people about the worming situation. I'm going to give Katie ivermectin and see if she flares up like she did with moxidectin. She had loads of ivermectin wormers as part of full board without issues so I feel fairly confident it'll be OK. Pharmacist and vet are on board as well. In December I'm going to get a blood test to check encysted worms. I am going to use fenbendazole which I learned does have fairly high resistance in general these days but its a product that has not been used with this herd in nearly a decade because of the inconvenient 5 day course. I'll retest a month after. I just am so scared of how much damage it can do I _need_ to know what I'm dealing with. The weather is temperate and they will be re-infected probably even as they shed. But at least it'll be out of their systems. I need another year or two. If we can manage it in that time then we can be free on our own land. But covid delayed so much...

------------------------------

*Poor Mocha and her teeth*
Poor baby while she eats...









This is, I've realised in time, her ouch ouch expression. She has been dropping a lot of feed (just a balancer + handful chaff). Dentist came yesterday. For the record they are 1 of 20 qualified advanced veterinary dental practitioners in the UK with a partner who, while isn't a vet, sat veterinary qualifications in addition to the dental degree. I made sure to do my background checks! They are a great duo. Plain old dentists aren't regulated in the UK. Farriers on the other hand get whipped by the authorities. I can call myself a dentist and get rasping tomorrow. Kinda bad aint it? In any case I make a point of getting my hand in there and checking before and afters. I like the fact they both agreed they dont want to take too much off in one go. Katie chews wonky and Mocha has a special mouth it seems so 6 monthly check-ups it is. I know I said I would have them sedated but I just watched three horses go before without and it was so totally non fuss... I asked about their equipment and the chance of injury while using, explaining all the valid concerns brought up here. They showed and explained everything and overall I was happy to proceed without. It was good to see that they also used different hand rasps in addition to their power tools. There was no rushing or manhandling. Katie and Mocha both didn't shift a hoof even though it was just me holding them lightly, albeit ready, and were fine throughout. They are both very good horse handlers as well for the more nervous ones. I think they have to be. The lady was telling me in her earlier years she's had both kneecaps smashed by horses striking out. Ouch!

Back to Mocha:


She only has 3.5 teeth in the front. The half one might give us a few more years use, the dentist thinks.
Worse still, one of her back right molars has flipped 90 degrees facing her cheek. So her cheek was sore and her bottom molar was sharp because obviously it wasn't being evenly ground down. There was a huge pocket of yuck there as well. By the growth it has been going on a long time. The other teeth were fine.

The dentists don't do anything beyond callouts and referrals and can't do surgery as no permanent base so to speak buuut coincidentally the vet from our usual practice was out to see another horse. So they got their heads together to refer Mocha over. Yup, surgery required. Now I KNEW this was gonna happen, I told everyone  It is very obviously painful but just to point out how stoic she is - the lunging cavesson I use and ride in wraps just where that tooth is, where that pocket of infection is. It explains her resistance and avoidance behaviours, while subtle. How am I actually alive? Just an amazing horse, poor thing.

So I need to fork out for this tooth - praying its a simple extraction - and start her on prascend this week when it arrives and get rid of the wormies. Let's see if I can fix the old girl up and give her back her life aye? She's really bonded to me now. It is very hard because Katie is jealous. But Mocha is the perfect child, she behaves wonderfully. Katie throws a few tantrums at having to share and is also a bit frightened of Mocha, who is the ultimate field demon. They have realised that good things happen when we go out together now, though, and its quite easy to even navigate narrow areas single file with them both in-hand. I want to be able to pony/ride and lead Mocha (when riding Katie). She wont keep up for anything too adventurous but an easy stroll to reach a grazing field is OK. I think I could ride Mocha and lead Katie, like 70% confident. But the chance that something happens neither me nor Mocha is strong enough. Hm. Not sure. Not sure I should even pony Mocha while riding Katie...


------------------------------

*Today's walk*
I wasn't intending on taking anyone out at all today, was just too tired. But Katie was hardcore begging so I caved. Walkies we go. I already had put Mocha out so it was just my first baby and I. She is absolutely transfixed by cows and tractors. Today we saw the latter.
























Oh my god I was laughing solidly for over 5 minutes. She didn't move an inch while holding this expression. Waved at the farmer (who runs the livery) and continued our walk. It was so peaceful. Just the flap flap of midges trying to feed off my face. So I let out the biggest sneeze. My goodness, Katie actually fainted I think. All four feet collapsed from under her and she lightly grazed her knees because we were on the gravel. There was a dog walker in the distance who ran over but Katie was already standing again.* I could. not. stop. laughing.* Now Katie knows when I'm laughing at her she has this really cute expression "mummmmm stop it!" and acts all embarrassed like. Tears and snot down my face I swear even as I'm trying to reassure her. Even as I type this I'm laughing. This 17hh beast that was grazing contentedly, placing her life in my hands to act as sentry, nearly had a heart attack because a midge went up my nose! It is funnier because usually she doesn't want to go home but she sulked off and walked herself back without breaking stride for any grass or leaf. I rubbed her legs once we got back and let her enjoy a lick. I think we were both just so relaxed that she nearly died lol.

I love them both so much.

And on that note I'm going bed.


----------



## Kalraii

Busy busy busy though I'm pretty content. Finding my rhythm. I don't have children and biologically it'd be difficult for me to conceive but even still I'm very take it or leave it. Balancing all the animals, my house, my relationship and ofc work is difficult. Between all the animals I've grown up with and still now I'm not sure I even want children. I've been asked a lot about this at work a LOT recently. I'm finding that my "I'm not fussed either way" response isn't adequate enough and I'm even having to defend that. There is no pull on the heart strings that I'm apparently *meant* to have. I am great with kids and you bet they get star treatment, but I can't explain it. The baby rush hasn't hit me. I'm 32 now and everyone keeps telling me that it'll happen at any moment. I have friends that went out and got pregnant with no intention of staying with the father just to simply guarantee motherhood. I'm not sure how that makes me feel. The thing I'm most curious about having a child is experiencing first-hand their learning capacity. It's a bit cold isn't it? 😕 The disparaging thing for me is watching relationships crumble in the wake of a difficult baby or child/ren Not to say that's always the outcome but its quite common in my circle of experience. In discussing this with my partner he is leaning more towards wanting them but if things dont pan out then so be it. It'll be alright 🤞 Just being asked daily about it is kinda tiresome! I reckon I'd probably enjoy having my own kid more and blasting them with adventure lol. Writing this out has been helpful.

*But horse babies yay.* I DO get the heart strings pulled lol. Things to note:

1. It's been two weeks since Mocha's dental and the vets STILL haven't gotten back to me with a quote. £65 I paid for a 30 second consultation and still no write up.  I've tried patience, I've tried diplomacy. Emails, voicemails, calls. I've asked them to send our medical records to a new clinic and suddenly they will look into the delay. Turns out their specialist was on leave. All they had to do was tell me?!?!?!?!?

2. For 8 days Mocha has been on .5mg of prascend. So far so good, like no change whatsoever but no veil either. But today she spat out the tablet. HOW, HOW CAN SHE NOTICE THIS TINY TABLET IN A PIECE OF BANANA?! She was then faced with an impossible decision. Eat the tablet or spit out the minty treat. The treat won.

3. Katie is sensitive to soy 100%. The last 7 months I've been experimenting and after about a week of a soy protein based product she becomes spookier. I've only been monitoring when she's out of season but honestly as time wears on her being in season isn't as dramatic as it was in past years. She's very settled now. Because I have the two I now just buy a lami based one as they are both good doers and Mocha has cushings. It's cheaper this way as well and we are solid on forage.

4. I'm hiring out a horsebox next week. I'm a bit anxious so I've asked the driver to come with me on a test run. Unfortunately I don't have many people I can go out with as Katie levels out around 700kg. My first port of call will be a place we can go weigh our horses to be 100% certain. The lorry can only take 1100kg worth of horse and human but we can drive a car behind with extras. We need to put our horses on a diet. I mean I'm working on it but my friend is struggling with her two. They are ridiculously fat and all they get is a balancer. But not much exercise if I'm honest. I think I'm only doing better because I get mine out more.. hm. Not sure how to fix that. She probably needs to muzzle?

Speaking of muzzling here are some pictures during our fitting process. You can tell Mocha isn't thrilled. This is the largest size but if I bring the noseband up it's too close to her muzzle. She's not a good girl like Katie so to begin with I will be using the official headcollar and supervising. She'll absolutely try take it off. Katie's comes off with a stiff breeze but she so innocent.


















Bathtime!









Gorgeous ladies










From our recent ride:

This is the road my house is on, only 10mins ride from field. Practicing going this way so I can take her into my garden for a shower/lunch.










We head into the park though. We're not really allowed in here but my friend has been going 20+ years! People love it. So you can see we have space but its precarious because we're next to some very busy roads (one of them is a 6 lane 40mph just the other side of this park).










This cute new forest we're behind is Katie's steadfast boyfriend. When I came to the field he would try to protect her and me from the aggressive horses in the field - that would happily murder me in their quest to get Katie. His mum is a bit of a nervous rider so we sandwich her. My friends horse at the front does not tolerate being behind or overtaken. So that leaves us in the rear. Fortunately hes a good boy and shes a good girl, despite her large stride, she does her best. He's a very calm horse and doesn't mind her close. She will keep distance but after a few rides I let them decide as they both seem happy. 























Let the diet commence in full (sheesh I'm trying so hard already but as you can see there isn't much to muzzle against back there! But the overnight frost is coming soon)


----------



## MeditativeRider

Your riding through the park looks amazing. I am so pleased for you that you have that, and some people to ride with.

Your girls are looking lovely and happy.

Re. kids. In my experience, people who ask pushy questions will ask pushy questions whether you have them or not. I have two (ages 13 and 8), and I get pushy questions all the time. Maybe the pushy questions even increase once you have them because every one has an opinion on how you raise them. When are you going to do X with...? Why do you do that...? Why is X not enrolled in...? Etc. etc.

I think it's a bit of a myth, or only for certain types of people, to be overwhelmed by some biological need/pull on the heart strings to have children. I certainly never was for mine but they were both planned and being parents was something we decided on the balance of things that we wanted to do and could afford. Having kids can be exceptionally hard work but also exceptionally fun and entertaining. As you say, having fun adventures with them and watching them learn, those are the main things I love about it.

I don't think it's cold to be interested in their learning capacity. I homeschool mine, a pre-covid choice/necessity as one is very neurodiverse and the school environment drove her to mental health issues in the 3 years she was there. I am always getting asked when I will send the oldest to school (the one who is very neurodiverse). I would send her if she wanted to go (currently she 100% does not see any benefit of it over her current learning at home), but I would so miss watching her learn and having engaging conversations with her! Many non-homeschoolers are all "I could not be my child's teacher..." but I just say "I am not her teacher, I am her learning facilitator. I just provide the materials and she drives it", and it is so fun to be part of.

I also have friends who have not had children and their lives are happy and full.

I don't have any advice about how to make the question askers back off. I usually just smile and nod and ignore them these days. Particularly as seeing how right homeschooling has been for my kids, I am now pretty confident in my position that life does not have to be done in a certain way (public school in our case) to be successful and happy.


----------



## knightrider

My perfect answer to "When are you gonna have kids?" which shut everybody up, was "You'll have to talk to God about that." You might not feel comfortable saying that, but I desperately wanted kids and it wasn't happening for me. I adopted two kids later in life and loved raising them. 

It hurt me very much when nosey busybodies would ask that rude question. I wanted kids so badly. Nobody ever replied when I gave them that answer. It might not be true for you, but it sure will shut everybody up.

I also homeschooled my kids and loved it. I had wanted kids for such a long time and enjoyed them so much that I wanted to be a part of their education. Plus, I was a teacher for 32 years and loved putzing around with kids. It was so good. But many people were rude about it, saying I was shortchanging my kids by homeschooling them. On the other hand, an even greater number of parents said longingly, "I wish I could do that. My child hates school and it's torture to send her/him."


----------



## carshon

I will also chime in on the kids front. My older sister is unable to have children and had a hysterectomy in her mid 20's. The Dr's had given her a short time frame to get pregnant at least once and circumstances in life (no partner, not a great partner, job etc) were in the way. She has led a great fulfilling life and is now married to a wonderful man with 2 grown children - she gets to be a grandma so she feels good about that.

My daughter just turned 22 in August and is in Vet school - she will be 25 when she graduates, she is already leaning toward not having children. She just is not interested and in all honesty just doesn't really like kids. She is very open about this to her Dad and I. We encourage her to be her best person and lead the life she wants to lead and if kids are not in her plans then so be it.

You do what is right for you! 

On a side note. I love your journal. you have come so far in your horse life and should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## egrogan

I'm in my early 40s and I guess the label for my lovely husband and I is "childless by choice." We talked a lot about our desire to not have children when we were dating (we met in our mid-20s) and I feel lucky to have found someone who felt the same way I did. I think it would be nearly impossible to make a relationship work if either person disagreed about this.

At first our families pressured us a lot, but we're really not close with either set of families so it was pretty easy to just ignore all that nonsense. I will say, nothing ends a conversation with people our own age more quickly than being asked if you have kids, and saying no 😉 I have found that at various points in my professional life, it made it hard to feel like "part of the work team" because it seems like kids are pretty much all anyone talks about during chit chat time. More sadly, it has absolutely negatively impacted my friendships with people I was close with in my 20s who I thought would be friends for life. I can't think of the last time I spoke with most of them. I tried to be a good sport as they went through major life changes as kids were born, but it gets old to be the person always expected to be flexible and accommodating about schedules just because they have kids and you don't. And making new friends at this age seems almost impossible without meeting through kids activities. That's probably the only real regret I have about living in a rather rural place; I think it would be much easier to meet 30 and 40-somethings without kids in a larger metro area.

It also makes me really uncomfortable when people try to equate having animals with having kids- I really enjoy and get a lot of fulfillment out of having animals, but I am not their "mommy" and never act like they are somehow a replacement in my life for kids I'm sad I didn't have. For some people though, I think they just truly can't conceptualize that you could be a healthy, reproductively able adult and yet still choose not to have children. So they just imagine you must be sad and pining away for the lost opportunity to have kids.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm 44 and people always told me I would "wake up" at some point and feel the need to have kids. It never happened. My belief is that people are not all the same, and even though most women have a biological drive to have children, some don't. It seems natural, because the world has a lot of people and there isn't a need for everyone to have kids. Of course we're not all the same. We don't all like cooking and sewing and gardening, although many people do. Not everyone loves horses, and it's hard for me to understand that, so I try to think of the perspective of those who think everyone should want kids as similar to my perspective that everyone should love horses. But not everyone does.


----------



## Txshecat0423

My kids are 36 and 39 and neither of them have children, nor are they married. My 39 year old daughter loves traveling and music concerts and God love her, is as selfish as the day is long.
She knows this about herself and owns it, and acknowledges her lifestyle does not allow for children.

My son has multiple medical issues and has also chosen not to have kids.

If you think not having kids in your 20’s-30’s sets you apart from your peers, try being 63 with NO grandkids. I’m still in contact with about a dozen of the girls I went to school with and we get together regularly. The first thing they all do is whip out their phones for the newest pics of all the grandbabies and that’s fine, that’s their pride and joy, I get it. I’m the only one in the group who doesn’t have any…eventually one of them will ask if I want to show pics of my dog and horses  

I admire anyone for wanting to bring a child into, and raise it in, today’s world, but I also admire those who know it wouldn’t work for them to be parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeditativeRider

egrogan said:


> I have found that at various points in my professional life, it made it hard to feel like "part of the work team" because it seems like kids are pretty much all anyone talks about during chit chat time.
> 
> And making new friends at this age seems almost impossible without meeting through kids activities. That's probably the only real regret I have about living in a rather rural place; I think it would be much easier to meet 30 and 40-somethings without kids in a larger metro area.


Sorry to derail this into a kid conversation @Kalraii!

@egrogan I feel the same way as above and I have kids. Frankly, I get enough of them at home and they occupy my thoughts far too much so I don't want to talk about them. If I am out with other people, I want to talk about other things! I also tire of the constant kid talk, and I pretty much avoid most other parents and chit chat at kid activities because of this. Home schooling has been a giant relief in that I don't have to do school pickup/drop off chit chat. But then I am kind of odd in that I don't love or even really like other children, and never have. I love mine, obviously, and have a lot of fun with them. But if someone I know has a baby, I am not all goo and gush over it. In fact I would rather not even hold it, thank you. I am the sort of friend that would be like, I can support you by making you a meal or putting your laundry out when you have a new baby, but don't ask me to hold it while you have a cup of tea 

@Txshecat0423 my oldest sounds like your 39 year old. I don't think she would ever have children because she is so intensely focused on other things (dancing). I actually hope to not be a grandmother as it is not my jam to be gushing over babies. Or at least if I ever am one, I will definitely not be the one whipping out my phone to show off the photos.

The hilarious thing is that my kids are just having a very intense argument over a freaking eraser that one apparently drew on and the other cherishes dearly, because you know, it's an eraser. The most precious of things. And my husband pipes up "this is verging on a blu-tack argument". Yes, my kids are fierce, stubborn, and have strong opinions. They have life or death arguments over who has rights to claim a small piece of blu-tack. So while some aspects of having kids is great fun, some are really tedious! Refereeing arguments would have to be my least favourite aspect of parenting, and arguing happens to be something my kids seem to excel in and relish doing on a multiple times per day basis.

Anyway, I just don't think that having kids is the exclusive realm of those that like or love children, or have always wanted to have them. And I also don't think that there is anything wrong with the decision not to have them.


----------



## Kalraii

Thank you for all the replies I loved reading them between work and busy periods. I'm actually really surprised and grateful to learn I'm not the only one, on here at least. I just am very used to meeting mothers my age that already have adult children so its really cool to know of you not that far from my own to still be childless. Thanks for a couple suggestions in shutting people up I can't wait to use them  I need to think on this more. You know when you've been just so busy, so gogogo you don't even have time to think about what you want? It's been a few weeks like that.

But I really wanted to update on the horse front. If there's ONE thing I make time for its this. I decided I want to make a go of it and none of us, even the horses, are getting younger.

For the last two weeks I had Mocha on .5mg of prascend and just this week upped it to 1mg. Within about 10 days she began to shed small amounts of fur. She never shed EVER so it is kinda cool now to have a real reason to brush her. Her coat is beginning to darken and dapples are coming through. I think are dapples anyway???

Last winter:









May/June - She had only been clipped a month before to get rid of the above coat:









3 weeks after starting prascend. Doing her leg trick that I taught. That thinking face:









I've not really noticed a change in her appetite. She definitely seems brighter and more energetic. Unfortunately while leisure walking both she and Katie in the field they were grazing nose to nose, something they've done plenty of times. Interestingly they dont mind bumping noses. I should use past tense. Because the other day she went to bite Katie's face and really meaning it. Luckily I'm not a pleb whenever I have two horses I am always on alert. I just had to take a large step forward to avoid their bum swings and turned into a banshee, yanking on their ropes. They never lifted any hooves but Katie is scared of her. Mocha began making faces at Katie - something she never did when leading. I nipped that in the bud and by the time we were walking home they were, uh, "friends", again. I really want to pony (ride and lead) Mocha off Katie. So far neither are bum biters and they both dont mind bumping each other or being behind/close to one another. That's probably more to do with me being in charge though. So will see if they behave enough. I'm hoping more pleasant journeys out they will figure out how to get along and do their jobs. Field politics must stay in the field as policy!

*Riding*

My hands suck in trot. I have tight hips. This is all I have to say right now lol. I am not pleased. Katie enjoys our trail rides out but schooling she is just tolerating me 😭 But we have a deal. I practice and she looks after me and in return we have fun trail rides and walkies. So we've got a balance which suits me fine. She LOVES her walkies. The other day I hand walked her for two hours travelling down the roads, in the park, to my house... I can lead this horse anywhere, past anything. It's fabulous and she is so comfortable there's no rushing home now either.

I've not been riding Mocha I wanted to give a month off while introducing prascend. But I can walk her anywhere either. It's worrying me we've still had no spooks lol. Because we've not had anything that truly challenges her I'm still slightly in the dark about what to expect when something happens. This actually puts me slightly more on edge. What I am fairly certain of is that she'd probably run through/over me, unlike Katie who hundreds of times, makes an effort to move away from or around me. Mocha is learning through groundwork to move away though and is improving daily.

Katie is ridiculously photogenic. Mocha actively avoids looking cute whenever I get my phone out, Katie just poses 










*Adventure*










We did it! Just last Thursday my friend and I got the courage to hire out and take turns driving a horsebox, empty ofc. We actually spent an hour with the owner who went over the vehicle and stayed with us for the initial test drive. It's brand spanking new and drives just like a car. I've driven lorries before so that was fine its just with a horse in the back y'know... my friend was very nervous and in the beginning chickened out. But once we got to the yard I encouraged her and she drove to the park.

The next national park closest to us is a 13min journey by car and we did a test drive, without horses, of the route. We now have access to 2500 acres of amazing trail riding for £40 each per trip - coz we split the cost of hire and fuel. If I hire alone it'd be £70, all fuel accounted for to collect etc. That's pretty darn great. The downside? It's a 3.5t. Now if we take water and tack and drive a car behind we'd be about 100kg over limit if we take Katie and one of her horses. The vehicle has 4.5t capacity but its the insurance y'see. The lady gave me a strange look "_all I'm sayin' is you'd not be insured. The park is very close though. Not often do horseboxes get pulled over._" She had a twinkle in her eye.

I think I'm gonna still maybe hire a second box from her so I can get Katie used to travelling alone to meet a companion. I get what she's saying and the farrier, the vet and instructors all say they've not really considered weight that much when transporting, except for really heavy horses. But the pedantic in me is worried.

*Loading the horses*

We focused on loading and unloading the four horses between us. Katie crapped herself the moment she got on and began weaving. I took her on and off until it got boring and she found her sea legs. I stayed with her, soothing her until she calmed. She's a good traveller usually but I want her to be an exceptional traveller that feels safe. I think it worries her that a horsebox means going somewhere new and scary. She will learn that I'll always be there. Mocha went halfway up the ramp and one friend offered to pressure her behind. I said NO THANK YOU because from what her previous owner said I bet she's had enough of being bullied. Good thing too because I applied a little more pressure on the rope and she thought about rearing. I released before her feet came up and she stood there all confused  Lots of strokes, kind words and of course a feed scoop later (my friends "magic" scoop we call it lol!) she got on. And off. And on. I didn't tie her or close the partition. It took less than 5 minutes. So I think we're gonna be OK. I want to taker her out a few times before going to the vets for surgery on her tooth, so she doesn't associate the box with a bad outing.

*Goals*

I'm going to be booking the horsebox once a week next month. I want to focus on getting Katie and Mocha comfortable with travelling and learning they go fun places. My friend is even planning a beach ride. I've not yet ridden Katie out anywhere so I'm not sure I want to risk it. I'm just being pansy and need a kick up the butt. But I'm still not ready for Dragon-Mode Katie. She's so powerful, I love it. But I can't rein it in yet lol. Will I ever? It feels like never at this rate :< Some point I have to bite the bullet. I'm thinking of going out to ride with friends a few times at the park and then go alone. I'd really like a day alone to explore.

Lastly. I have a meeting this week with the park officials to ask if we can ride in the park right next to us. It's a beautiful national park with a huge lake and about 80 acres available to to the public but they always forbade horses. Its like 10 seconds from our field. I sent a proposal a few months ago and they have agreed to meet and discuss. I'm preparing risk assessments and all that jazz, offering we pay a park permit etc and can have set times and days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kalraii

So a not so good week I've been really sick but with something that isn't-quite-the-flu and definitely not covid after so many tests. It's been really strange it started off with what felt like a desert throat. Or like I had a crocodile in there or something scaly. I was very tempted to stick a finger back there Vaseline my throat! But then it was AHA "tonsillitis". For a day?  Then down into my chest it went and, laying in bed and bored, I googled popular twin waterfalls and found the Banyumala Twin Waterfall in Indonesia. And thus my nose is named. Still. I had to call in sick and obviously they are not happy. Then one day I suddenly felt better and assured them I could come in, because I feel guilty for being sick and that makes me stupid sometimes. So obviously when I kept waking up in a sweat and unable to breathe I couldn't really go in could I? So I'm not in their good books but I have a few more days now. I'll make it up to them.

But horses still need seeing to. Luckily between us we have our rotation and worst case, another lady we can pay to do ours. Do you think I'd miss my riding lesson, especially as my instructor couldn't come for a fortnight because her son was unwell? HELL NO. Ofc I _maybe_ made a cocktail of something to get me through it. It was my day off so I don't feel too guilty and it really was only for this one hour. I would have to mount and ride Katie up the lane alone to meet her. Well because of work and whatnot I've not had much time to continue our solo outings and I wondered how badly she would plant. Or try to. 

For starters once we exit the gate I have to turn around and lock the chain. I tend to be naughty and just let go of Katie while I do it, she's not going anywhere anyway she's too busy shoving her nose in my face for kisses. Then for fun I decided to just pull out the mounting block and see what she would do on her own. She circled all the way around it, turned her butt and parked in the perfect spot for me, no hands 💗 Once on she made a pathetic effort once or twice to look back but you could see in her face "yeah, going out seems like fun" 😁 We were a little early and got to watch the end of the session before ours: 










This is Katie's version of a smooch when mounted - she can't quite reach me so this is her "you loooove me" face and "don't look at that gelding, I'm cuter!"








Throatlatch dilemmas. Too tight and its, well, too tight esp when on or even slightly ahead of the vertical. I mean her head is gigantic. Too loose and it does this. I'm tempted to be rid of it!


A slightly unflattering picture but I like them to remind me to continue our effort in getting fit. Now easier we can go on proper outings with the horsebox. 









*Lesson 1*

So anyone that knows me and read on the forum I consider myself a crap rider. Since moving we've done a lot of hacking/trail riding and what I thought was basic schooling. My main coach started off with many weeks in-hand and then she rode Katie to better help coach me and get her initially going the way she would like me to. The initial assessment of me is that I have an overall good position and a quiet leg and seat, enough to work with. I have gentle hands but the reins always slip through and I've been very honest when I said that I'm afraid to have stronger contact because I know I'm lacking. I can see it made Katie switch off a little and guard her mouth. So I relied more on my seat and voice, which y'know, is totally fine. When we hacked out she was always very happy. But schooling is a different beast. 

Well, we have another lady here that is a qualified instructor and she's lovely. I had a lesson with her last week with our friend group. She told me all the right things I needed to do but for some reason I couldn't make it work. It's as simple as creating a bend on a 40m circle. I've known what to do for years right? Right? Lesson horses were totally not compensating for me  Katie, though, kept falling in and I was getting swiped by tree branches. The instructor said that Katie is a big horse and it requires a strong rider, physically, to be able to do it so not to be too hard on myself. I was either too soft on my hands or in my attempt to execute, was too stiff on my outside. Katie was miserable by the end of it and she wanted to trot home. That makes me feel awful and it's 100% because my hands suck. I also kept in mind that this lady has never ridden Katie so doesn't truly know what she's capable of.

*Lesson 2*

Then I finally had my most recent lesson with my usual coach who has decades on the other one and comes from a very different background. It's her full on career and it shows you know. In any case, she also gave me the exact same technical instruction, do this with your hand, do that with your leg. But she also spoke in metaphors and talked about energy. I ask her to explain something and she can right down the atom, so it feels. Her whole presence was just very calming and Katie adores her. I actually can sit Katie's trot? Since when was this possible?!! I CAN SIT IT _AND STEER?! _ Steering isn't necessarily soft or with correct bend 😅 But seriously I could sit her trot and it felt easy, losing my stirrups never even occurred to me much less happen. I'm sure some of it, a big part, is thanks to all the in-hand work and schooling by my instructor. In terms of execution I didn't need to be stronger I needed to be correct. In fact once I got it it was easy and Katie moves over wonderfully. If _correct._ 

For the first time ever when _schooling_, with ME on board with proper contact, Katie was _happy._ Ears forward, sweet eye, listening to me and trying to understand my spaghetti cues. It's as if she knew I was also trying bless her. I nearly felt like crying. My instructor got on for the last 20minutes as my chest was beginning to hurt with this horrible cold but I think its good for Katie to have her on as well, to end on a superb note. Now I feel I can take her alone and school her without souring her. This is one of my first major goals.

Katie loves having a job and I'm starting to consider taking her to a show. Not for me or a rosette. Because this mare freaking thrives on work and attention  Not sure if I want to be the one riding her but I asked my coach if she would be up for it, for fun. She reckons Katie would be a stunner because she has the brain for it and tries so hard.

Maybe I'll get this relationship thing under saddle afterall. I can't wait. 


*Walkies with Mocha*

Mocha was begging for attention when we got back so I took her for a short walk. I just can't cope doing one horse and leaving the other. She's taken to try mugging me properly for treats. I don't mind a polite nuzzle but she was beginning to nudge and shove me. Uh oh. So we're having an ongoing chat about boundaries. Of course every animal will forget or retest you and since Mocha's become comfortable she is beginning...  I went to lunge her and I really only mean a minute both ways was my intention and mostly to have a bit of dialogue. For example Katie is very easy to move with even just a look. Mocha looked at my increasing attempts to put her on a circle and practically laughed. I tried being firmer, louder in body and voice but nope nope nope TREATS TREATS TREATS  So I found a handy long branch and it was one of those hollow brittle ones that wind would break apart. I pointed it at first, then lightly tapped. She had the cheek to glance at it and NOPE. So, for emphasis, I walloped her butt with it and as it cracked loudly and turned into dust she suddenly remembered how to move. I only had to do it the once because then she lunged beautifully both ways with just a point of my hand and was listening, speeding up, slowing down, trotting, walking and halting. I really lay on the praise and reassurance thick when she got going. It set the tone for the rest of our walk and she became a polite mare again. Mostly she was listening and talking with me. We had a little jog and a few snacks and ended on a really happy note.









I have noticed though that when I have had to discipline her there is a brief moment where the spark in her eye disappears, but its very subtle and just as quick. When Katie was corrected in the beginning she would be fearful and I was a horse noob (still am I reckon). Mocha instead comes across as hurt. She is completely sensitised and getting louder with her never worked in the beginning. She's an example of learned helplessness I realise. Looking back I remember our first couple in-hand sessions with my coach, who I love. She is really empathetic but also I understand she's 1. only human and 2. works with a lot of spoiled brats for horses  So when Mocha was refusing to relax or give up her body, my coach got a little impatient and mistook it for stubbornness. Mocha hated giving her head and would shake it up and down, greatly disliking any pressure on her nose or poll in any direction. I believe it to be more to do with being over faced and so far proving to be true. I actually stepped in then and spent a minute with Mocha reassuring her. I stayed with her on the circle stroking her neck and she began to relax. Obviously she knows my coach now and has begun to trust her and relax. I can see though where technique alone wont get you very far with her. She's had enough of people trying to show her whose boss or treating her like she's deaf. Slowly, she's beginning to speak up again but still gets a bit worried when she oversteps and has to be corrected. But we're getting there. Not bad at 18 years I think. 


*Riding Mocha*

Once I take Katie out a few times I want to take Mocha. She's not very strong atm. When ridden she can go about 15minutes with some light trotting before you can feel her balance begin to go. Who knows that might be all she might ever be able to do but I'll continue to work with her and see. I think its more important than ever that I work both my mares this winter. Last winter was my first here and I gave Katie the time off to transition barefoot. 


*Tribute to Wotsit *

Wotsits (or Whatsits ;P) are a Cheeto. I had to google. Moving on when I was a wee lass getting into reptiles I got my firsts. My first dog, my first, snake, bird, tarantula, lizard etc. I don't have many of my firsts left, now. My very first Chilean rose tarantula Tallulah Woolly Pants might actually outlast all of them but even she's slowing down. 

For my first lizards I got two adult leopard geckos of unknown age that had gone without a UV light for a VERY long time. Unfortunately instead of two females I got a mated pair and had to separate them. I've never been one for breeding animals. Well, I never minded breeding invertebrates but when it comes to spiders I always ensured I had females. I paid £100 to "borrow" someone's male to mate one of mine with a £200 deposit if the male was destroyed. Well without bothering to even do her duty ofc my girl just annihilated him. That was a very expensive dinner! 

Ok tangent aside I just moved Wotsit back into my main animal room as I'm decreasing my collection to focus on horses. I will be keeping my "firsts" until the very end. Here's the lil fella at 16 years of age, that I know of. Their average lifespan is 14-15 in the wild and even 20+ in captivity. His girlfriend died about 6 years ago and I believe it was related to the lack of UV and breeding that they endured in their time before me  

It's a theme of mine that many of my pets tend to live long lives and I don't even do anything particularly special in my mind. They just do. I just hope this carries over to the horses. 

Raise a glass to Wotsit!


----------



## Knave

I finally got your journal read! I skipped any responses in an effort to get the story and to the current. You’ve done great! My favorite moment was when Katie passed out!


----------



## knightrider

Awwww, he's SO cute! Love him!


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I finally got your journal read! I skipped any responses in an effort to get the story and to the current. You’ve done great! My favorite moment was when Katie passed out!


Thank you! I actually still burst out laughing whenever I think of that day


----------



## gottatrot

Wotsit is so cute. Your training approach sounds great!


----------



## Kalraii

My phone is doing this thing where the charging port is apparently wet so I can't upload pictures from today  

We took the horsebox out and went to the national park we checked out last time. THIS time with the horses. Now... we took our two mares, Katie and the other fat cob, bless her shes very fat. She's 15.1 and weighs the same as Katie. She has a non-existent metabolism. I mentioned IR in passing but my friend, J, didn't think so. We were at capacity, insurance wise, one could, uh, say. But only like.. by 100kg. It was an 18 minute trip and the diesel gauge barely moved and the box is brand new. With our load it didn't even feel any different to drive! You heard whats going on in the UK with fuel? We drove past probably 30+ garages (coz the city, so there are lots) and ALL were empty. Not our problem coz the box had fuel enough. 

*So the drive.* 

My friend, we'll call her J. She is my best riding buddy. She's two decades older but is a stunner, looks my age (32)! She's a brave rider with a lifetime of horses under her belt. Never formally trained but she has the touch, as I like to call it. She's very kind and from the moment I moved to this yard she's never let me down. We look after each others horses and each other. So I was thrilled to have her as my horsebox adventure partner. Unfortunately (or fortunately?) her cob mare is ridiculously pretty, ridiculously bombproof but also ridiculously unfit. Both mares are 11. Katie isn't exactly fit but she could plow some miles on this other one, poor creature. J was too anxious to drive a horsebox until I came along so I encouraged her to do it with me. 

We took turns driving and honestly both our mares were fine. On the camera (passenger watching) they were munching hay. For the first time EVER Katie wasn't weaving. With horse transporters and last yard, she SWAYED so much. Maybe we're just excellent drivers after following all the tips and going extra slow or maybe it was because the mares could hear us talking in the front. When Katie was pawing at one point I barked at her and she stopped, surprised, looking around, only able to hear but not see. Unloading neither rushed. Katie had a clean bottom and not a drop of sweat. The other cob mare did mess her bottom though. 

*The ride*

I wasn't certain I'd actually ride first trip out but IDK something has clicked in me, I felt brave. Katie was so relaxed travelling and arriving at the park that I decided to saddle up! Another friend, call her K, met us. She's an instructor but also a friend and came for moral support. She helped me mount Katie from a fallen tree and went with us for the first 10minutes giving us a few routes we could go then departed. It's a beautiful day, threatening a storm in the distance though. But this national park is like the countryside with dedicated horse trails! There are roads through the park for car access and it wasn't that busy.

We started off amazing. Katie took lead. I don't think I've ever seen her SO happy. Not anxious, HAPPY. She was responsive, soft to hand and leg. She got a bit sticky and I let my friend take lead. We had some lovely trots, butter smooth, full control. I thought "I could canter today and feel confident in our stop". 

.... nothing ever goes perfect does it? So we're about 30mins in. We spot another pair of riders in the distance. Katie spots a gate. It's the kind that just blocks the trail to stop car access, not attached to any fence or anything. It looks like a jump, the kind that you see in the Olympics. Like, taller than me. Well, she was possessed and you could just tell she thought we were out for some XC now. Don't worry, we didn't jump it! I circled her and did my best to regain control. When I did she was hard work and was fighting me. So I had to stop her and in the fraction of a second she was still I hopped off. I was saddened, it'd only been 30minutes. 

So we turned around and agreed to ride the local fields closer to the horsebox, maybe we went too far this time. 5 minutes later, even though she was still a little "up" I felt she had calmed enough that I could ride her again. I found a fallen tree and got back on all on my own. My short butt managed it after attempt no.2. The entire. ENTIRE. way back she wanted to run. Not just a speedy walk, but run. I tried to do some schooling, anything, but any touch on her side made her speed up. She was so eagle eyed that she tripped often on small stones, which was the only thing that risked irritating me tbh. She 100% doesn't look at her feet in this state its very frustrating. I tried to be soft with my hands but there were simply times I just had to haul on one rein.  But what am I to do? 

Strangely through all of this I felt no fear. I was never worried. I was relaxed, I was breathing. I can safely say that its not as if I was giving off nervous vibes to exacerbate it, I was feeling absolutely fine. I don't know when this happened but a change has occurred for sure. I think its knowing my limits and knowing Katie better. I can confidently say what is and isn't manageable for us both. The closer we got back to the horsebox the happier she was. So that answers that. 

Next time I'm going to do a better warm up in the open areas by the carpark, do some canters there to wear her out as its a slight incline but the area has a mile's worth visibility so I feel better about "letting her go". I'm not sure I can stop her with just a mile though to be honest, I'm unsure if she is fit enough (or not enough) for that distance? One of the common complaints (if you can call it that) from last yard staff that took her out was that she was unstoppable once going. If THEY couldn't stop her, then... how am I meant to? She's independent enough that she would go for a jolly without a thought about leaving the other horse behind. She wasn't trying to truly bolt at the start - she wanted to open up, play XC. I want that, on my terms. I'll probably make another post asking for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## carshon

You are doing great! I so enjoy reading your updates and looking back at how far you have come. Renting a box and going is such a huge leap from where you were a few short years ago. Katie will get it and I am so happy you felt confident enough to get back on


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry she thought you were jumping. Cash trips over everything when he’s up too.


----------



## Kalraii

*Mocha*

I planned to ride today but as it was a Sunday the yard was a bit busy. We ended up going on a group ride with me as the baby sitter on foot. A mum and daughter (teenager) combo came along and mum is a beginner so I kept hold of her. My good friend J was in the lead and I used this opportunity to let me other friend E ride Mocha. Get her some life experience y'know? I planned to ride Katie when we returned. 

It was only meant to be a short walk hack.

An hour later my friend E, who actually has known my coach for years and was the one to recommend her, found Mocha a lot of fun. We ended up on a large green, a flat field about 3 acres next to a childrens park. Mocha did not behave like an 18 year old broken horse with bad scarring on both hinds from god knows what injuries to tendons and ligaments. Mocha did not behave like a bucking bronco. This so called un-rideable horse. Nope, Mocha, wearing a lunging cavesson as a kind-of-hackamore, wanted to LEAD the group. Yeah, miss independent. Miss Sass. Miss "apparently bad in traffic and a terrible ride" went wonderfully. My friend E is a really competent rider with amazing hands and release; her mostly-arab gelding taught her much. So while brakes were touch and go (Mocha was having FAR too much fun showing off) there was enough compromise on both ends. 

So Mocha did some cantering and a small gallop. The first canter my friend E did a big circle but it had rained ALL night and the grass was slippery. We can see the skid mark where she slipped. E came off but landed on her feet. Mocha was such a good girl and did try to catch E under her but momentum and all. Plus, she's not very balanced still and E couldn't account for this because she'd never ridden her before and she had no choice but to try regain control. In any case, E got back on and had a blast. She immediately knew that Mocha had just slipped and done nothing bad or naughty. Still, my heart was in my throat because this was Mocha's first time out in the open like this but I trust in E's judgement. And she was right. We need more brakes and honestly she might be sore tomorrow but you could see the spark in her face, her eyes were alive. 

Mocha was dumped here. I just can't believe how lucky I am. 

*Katie*

Because I was on foot and having to run to keep up with the group and when trotting I was pretty tired when I got back. Katie didn't seem bothered about going out so I did waver. It's also shark week so I feel horrible. Compromise? My friend J agreed to ride Katie and I walk. Katie freaking loved having a girls day out, just her and two humans showering her with praise and kisses. We got caught in a downpour and hid under a tree. J was a bit nervous to begin with because Katie is so big but it took her all of 20 minutes riding my very relaxed baby to ask "can I canter?" And she did. This is in a different area and the 50m circle is around a dried up pond and made of mostly sand. We didn't do too much but it was really good to get her out for her brain. I have to say they always look so much happier when they have a job, going out a couple times a week and showing off  


We're planning on riding again tomorrow, I should be good to go. Everything is coming together  My coach has agreed to ride Katie in the big park and I'll take Mocha on foot as it'll be our first time going in the horsebox together and I don't want to add an extra element of riding to the mix. 

So I have two very loving, clever, forward and responsive mares. I feel so lucky!


----------



## Kalraii

It's been a rough fortnight and I've been playing survival. Day-night rotating shifts and sorting sleep means I basically haven't had a single day off since my last post. Between yard, work, dogs and animals I'm doing about 35k-45k steps a day which would be fantastic if I was hiking in nature. But its actually really bad right now. A few weeks ago I posted about my tipsy adventure at the field where I got shoved and landed on a sharp rock? It bled for two days and yes it was a bit sore but I just got on with life. Well the wound healed but a large bump remained and by the end of the day it would ache along with my right hip. I eventfully had to go to the doctor and turns out I split it  Not bad enough that I couldn't walk but... yeah. It's more frustrating I can't kneel or squat fully because now I hurt my back trying to compensate. I'm confident it'll heal fine within the year but I just need to find ways to rest. Not an easy task.

So no riding  and even less walkies 😭 I much prefer nights when the city is quiet and the air a bit cleaner. We have a great horse rota going on though which is a life-saver. Literally more sleep! I have a day rota with two friends and a night rota with another lady. Generally speaking I don't go more than 24hrs without seeing my girls, even if it means getting out there at midnight to wash, brush and trim tails in the moonlight. Attempt to trim at least 😁 No matter how physically or mentally exhausted I am nothing is more healing than being under a beautiful night sky in nature. There are no lights at the field either but that actually improves it in my opinion. Plus, the lane is open to the public and I'd rather have what pathetic night vision I have intact.


















I usually have an audience though!


















If I have time I'll get them out as well but as the are part of the "day rota" swap I am not obligated so to speak. The old girl with her head over the barbed wire I will usually rug if cold.

My last day off before my crazy fortnight I invited a colleague to come meet the horses. It was her daughters birthday but her daughter had to work this day so she brought only her son. He was so brave! He loved trotting and Mocha was such a good girl doing her job!








Mama meeting Katie before having a sit! I forgot how big Katie until I saw this...









And a last picture from Mocha's big ride where my friend (an excellent rider) opened her up a little on the green.. bitless! There are videos but we like our privacy so a snapshot will have to do! She had the time of her life and ever since this ride she's an entirely different horse. I think learning finally to ENJOY work  I would be way to chicken to do that but initially it was meant to be a 10minute walk and ended up going a little TOO well 











A friend of mine is also a qualified instructor but uses another person's horse (who we also care for) as she's bombproof beginner friendly - in fact the instructor bought and trained/broke this mare in before passing her on so its a close relationship. Unfortunately one lesson she was unable to get her tack so as a one off I let them use Katie, but with me on the ground next to her. Her client, also an owner here but of a pony for her daughter, had only learned to trot independently in an arena before moving here. I was there to protect and reassure Katie and let the instructor do her thing. Both of them were crapping their pants because of Katie's size lol. In fact I had to get on before the lesson and trot Katie around on the buckle to prove to BOTH of them that Katie is a good girl. Yes she can be an excitable dragon but that's only in certain and understandable circumstances.

We began with me walking around next to her as the client had to fast unlearn kicking a horse to go. She also quickly learned that she was a gripper  Katie was a bit worried in the beginning but she took all her cues from me and soon realised that her rider was a noob and adjusted appropriately. We had one spook at a passing lorry banging on the other side of the brush- the slide and splat. Very normal for Katie who recovers as fast as it happens. The client was terrified and immediately wanted to get off but after lots of encouragement continued. I explained that Katie was just a big toddler and needed HER reassurance. Katie was already over it in typical fashion lol 😅 It was so sweet to see Katie her come down to the level of her rider and look after her. By the end of it you'd have thought she was a lazy plod! But very willingly she did translate as best she could and do as asked without objection. As time was up the client was asking to do more solo trots around the tree. It was one of those rides that was a huge boost to confidence. She sat on a big horse, a forward horse, sat what must have felt like a huge and scary spook, continued the lesson and even trotted alone several times around the tree.

I can see why teaching is fun. I anticipated the requests for future lesson on Katie (and she even asked for her daughter) but the instructor chimed in before me "Kalraii probably doesn't want beginners on her horse all the time it wouldn't be fair." I agreed but said in a pickle I don't mind helping but I have zero interest in regularly lending her out.

Here's the good girl










When I moved here I made a promise the horses will be MINE. I'll never share or loan them out. Never let them be schooled other than by myself or my coach. But I don't mind sharing a fun walk-ride here and there under my supervision. The girls love the attention- both of them. There's one mare here that used to be a school horse and you can just tell she's still jaded and would prefer to just be left alone. 

I have one more night tonight. Please pray for me. I'm SO looking looking forward to this next week off xD


----------



## knightrider

So sorry all the difficulties have heaped on you. You have my prayers. I did enjoy reading about the rides and love the pictures.


----------



## gottatrot

I like the night pics, and think Mocha looks adorable in her stretchy trot.


----------



## Kalraii

Not too much report in as haven't been able to do as much as I've wanted with my knee. In my lessons I've been watching my coach ride Katie and Mocha but I DID manage a sneaky ride on Katie with yard friend J. We hadn't ridden in 3 weeks by that point and while I was slightly anxious about getting back in the saddle once I was on it felt like coming home. Katie led the way out and we reached an area of road where she got sticky. I pushed her on a bit and then halted her with lots of praise. Then my friend J went in front with her gelding. I'm sure I could have pushed Katie but she has only been this route a handful of times and figured the distance she'd done reluctantly was good enough. She was excellent for the rest of it. We passed scary recycling trucks and a train passed beneath us as we crossed a bridge (the worst). Interestingly it was my brave friend J who was nervous about Katie asking me if she was going to run off when it was very obvious both of us were quite calm and enjoying ourselves. It caught me off guard. In fact we felt so good that when Katie asked to canter to catch up, and this is something I never do, I said yes - and off we went with me laughing. I was in a very good mood and she was enjoying herself too. Her canter is smooth as butter. Half the hack out I spent working on my hands and leg. Ofc we can school while on the trail but it still feels unusual for ME to practice it regularly. On the way home we rushed a bit so we weren't late for the farrier and J's gelding had a big sideways spook at a bush that nearly unseated her! Katie and I looked at the horrible bush in confusion.

I've realised I'll never be able to pony Katie or Mocha off one another. Both are ridiculously jealous and neither of them will enjoy themselves. Peh. I think I could do it in an emergency but for pleasure that's out. I am at least at a stage I can manage both simultaneously quite well with few arguments. I have to protect Katie from Mocha most of the time.

Mocha's blood test results came back. Her original acth was 236. I started off half a tablet for 2 weeks and then up to 1mg a day. I think it's been nearly 3 months, slightly less? In any case her new acth is 60. And oh boy, she's feeling good. She's in regular work twice a week now and she's so eager she does her dainty jig up the lane with ears forward and eyes bright 😅 Mocha takes a very long time to warm up so we've been doing 15mins in hand before riding and then a solid 10-15mins walking. By that point she's ready to trot and doesn't look off. It's probably her old injuries and arthritis 99% but I will get a lameness workup. She isn't objecting to work and once trotting loves it. I need to take great care to make sure she's warmed up I think even before hacking out. But by the end of it she's moving under herself and bending so nicely.

Katie's a REALLY smart horse. But Mocha is picking up things even faster than her. 19 years old not so bad. For Katie we've been working on collection at the trot. I usually in the past have trainers that try to force a frame or use gadgets. This trainer said Katie needs a lot more time and encouragement. So on a loose rein doing some fantastic steering with her body and leg, she invites Katie to drop her head. When she does and carries herself we both scream "GOOD GIRL!" so far its working a right treat  It's only been 3 sessions but she's holding it longer and longer, looking lovely with all that lift and all on a loose rein. I didn't know this was possible this way! I recently saw a horse that has never been taught collection held in a frame for minutes straight. When Katie can't hold it for more than quarter of a circle this makes me kinda sad now I've got some perspective. This isn't meant as a critique to that rider just I had no idea and the usual methods in her background are exactly what I experienced before having my new coach. So it's more like a mistake of the teaching system in that period than the individual (not to say we can't always improve independently). 

I'm 5'6 and taller that my coach and only yesterday realised she rides 6 holes down from me on the stirrups. What the.


----------



## Knave

I believe fully in teaching frame the way you are. I think it allows for actual lightness and confidence, and it irks me when people shortcut it because the horse is never truly good at it or comfortable, and it always needs rehashed.


----------



## gottatrot

Great to hear Mocha is doing so well!


----------



## Kalraii

EDIT: I don't know why there are large gaps between pictures but its not like that when I make the post... hm?

Lesson day! Well coz of my knee its more watch and learn day... still benefits me though! I've increased my sessions to 45mins per horse so I hog my instructor for 1.5hours now. Wow it makes such a difference. I had 6 horses to attend today so when it came to mine I asked her to take Katie up the lane by the motorway section for 15mins and I'd meet her. We're on a beautiful looking bridle path but its parallel to a 6 way 70mph/112kph highway so you can imagine how noisy it is even on the other side of the hedge. Katie hates it and has only been that way in-hand or in company but fully trusting my coach I knew she'd have no problems going it alone. But when I met them on the way back 15mins later Katie was, as expected, up in arms 😅 Was strong but perfectly manageable, in her words. Was still able to manage a lovely outline in trot to meet me. It's a start. I might actually ask her to do that regularly.

The weather was cold and damp, a grey and drizzly 8 celcius. Footing was bad so for a change we decided to take Katie and Mocha to the green across the road for their lesson. I was on foot leading whichever horse was spare. My phone is 6 years old I really need to upgrade it because the camera makes me sad. First went Katie:
























Honestly watching her trot and canter around alone (technically) was actually a huge confidence boost even though I was on foot. Katie loved it as well and the extra 15mins now helps push the cardio. She needed this outlet!

Then Mocha, who has only been ridden here once. This was a big ask of her really but we took it slow.










Ok. So not as keen but still my coach said that this was the first time she got on and Mocha felt more relaxed than past ones in our usual area.










Out in the open Mocha was definitely worried and you could see her thinking "they are gonna ask me to do fast work any minute now!" There's a small hill with a long slope so just on a little incline she was trotting her around. You could tell it was harder and Mocha wasn't that pleased about it but she REALLY tried her heart out. My coach came up with a brilliant way of explaining how Mocha comes across:

*"I'm unsure but I'll try, just for you."*










You can easily see moments where any other lesser rider or horseperson (maybe, probably, even me) could have pushed her just a little too much. And she's obviously been pushed a LOT given how tense she can be. Despite this she never feels unsafe and there is always plenty of warning so I'm very happy. She's only planted once and reversed, but learned that I will get off and guide her, has never done it since. And she spooked once but it was a sideways dart and splat which she recovered fast from. Thumbs up from me! Goodness she has the most adorable little trot though. Katie's got the canter to die for, however. Still working on strength. I have noticed a small thing - when I pick out Mocha's hind legs she's so much better at holding herself up. She used to really struggle with her right hind lifting, holding and even stretching it, yanking it super fast when she would lose her balance. Losing her balance whenever I was picking out the opposite.

Some funny pictures from another day. Mocha when Katie comes up behind me for snuggles:









Mocha when Katie backs off:









Still got the cushings coat but its half of what it was last year. I want to leave it natural and see how it develops.

Katie wearing a dark autumn blush:

















Pffft she loves being filthy. I feel like a bad person for not grooming everyday but my motto is: feet, eyes and exercise.

I am struggling having two of them though. I sometimes spend 20minutes saying goodbye like a kissing ping-pong at the gate. I feel guilty if I give one 5 more minutes walkies than the other. I want a third horse but think I have enough to work with right now... Mocha is actually exceeding expectations by a long shot. Next few weeks my coach and I will use my lesson time to hack both of them out at the same time, me following on Mocha at first probably.


----------



## Kalraii

We have other visitors at the yard that have been coming here in winter for years. The lady that actually got me into this place named these Egyptian geese Tutan and Khamun lol. Wanna guess who is who?


----------



## Kalraii

A few days of no life and can finally play horse again. Was meant to ride with friends but I came off a long shift and have an ulcer in the back of my mouth, the fleshy bit by my back molars. I've not had an ulcer in years and this one is pretty killer. Colds are going around though and I've noticed that while I don't seem to get typical symptoms I do feel run down and things like this pop up. My partner pointed out recently that I have collected quite a few ailments that seem to chain off one another  So once my friends left I took Katie and Mocha for an hour hand walk together. They behaved really well and we had zero drama. Just had to keep checking in with halts, backups, re-learning not to yank for grass . Had two very polite mares on the walk back. Katie loves kisses but hates her nose or lips being touched so her version is pressing her cheek or soft muzzle to me. Mocha on the other hand mimics kissing back and nuzzles/waggles her lips on me in return. In the past when she wanted to go somewhere she would just head shake and pull. Now she's learned to "point" with a polite shake and then look at me to check I was watching, so it feels. It appears very deliberate at least.

I've come to realise that if I had the means to go bareback I'd ride FAR more often. I don't always drive and therefore don't always have tack with me. I'm comfortable enough pottering on the lane or by the tree now just for a walk or bit of grazing even in just a halter. I'd have to use, ahem, a bitless bridle to be legal of course. However I'm conscious that a normal Katie spook might splatter me on the gravel and concrete. I just know for fact that if I could follow through on a whim I'd just get on... so I've decided I'm going to make this happen. I'm gonna get a body protector, knee and elbow cups and a bareback pad for some extra stick. I wont really mind too much if any of those gets damaged or stolen but I'd be _very_ mad if my saddle was. I am also considering asking for some riding lessons bareback. I just need to make sure Katie learns a gentle downward transition


----------



## Knave

My littlest and I ride bareback quite a bit. She goes off on her own, and said the day before yesterday that she was loping along when Zeus slid to a stop randomly and she summersaulted over his head. Laying there he simple ate the grass he had stopped for. lol. She was laughing so hard telling the story.

My oldest cannot ride with her head injury, at least for a year or so, and she has begun working on teaching Bones tricks. That’s been fun to watch.


----------



## Kalraii

Was it really a month ago I last posted here? Feels like last week. Well I got REALLY sick for two weeks. I'd be surviving on ibuprofen and co-codamol just to get me through my shifts and as a result masked problems that finally overboiled. I wont go into details coz I dislike social media (hence why I prefer to be anonymous, not because I don't want to meet people!) but I'm considering changing jobs. The chance of them finding this forum is slim but... you never know! 

Had a couple rides only 30-40mins long. Still not taken Mocha out solo. A friend says I can borrow her 26 yo mare to pony/lead from her. They get along just fine, happily bumping each other as bringing in and turning out etc. I've given up trying with Katie. Mocha behaves really well when working but the last attempt to lead from Katie they bumped bellies and Katie took her precious time getting into position to kick her in the chest! Not hard more of a get off. Feeling brave outside the field eh? Well, Mocha stopped in her tracks with barely a flinch and I swear she narrowed her eyes and conveyed "if this human wasn't here I'd *destroy* you". She's clever you know. Mocha got to a point she stopped kicking Katie and chasing her off by the gate, learning that they have to get on. But when Katie offends her outside... she holds that grudge and remembers to dish out punishment once my back is turned. My next horse is a gelding I've decided lol. 😅 

Have taken Katie out solo and in company - but in the lead. Working on pushing through the sticky areas. Taking the lead in trotting out in open spaces etc which is huge for me especially in some locations by busy roads. She's been fantastic and I've been learning lots. Such as... Katie loves, or rather needs, to be micro-managed to feel comfortable. When I hand walk we've got it down perfect - she can suggest places, we'll have "discussions". But when I ride I suddenly have to direct her over or around any obstacle. I am not preventing her from stepping sideways (as if possible) but when I point her even on a loose rein I'm not saying go _literally_ straight. Of course she can decide to dodge a pothole or go around that rubbish heap  Well. Maybe this is dressage in a nutshell which is what we're learning. I've come to learn about myself as well that really I'd want a horse I can direct but will also take care of their footing. It stresses me out a bit knowing I can run Katie into a ditch and she might actually do it! But wait, isn't that desirable in a horse?! So conflicted! 

Well no riding yesterday despite being better. Katie had a swollen eye. Got the vet out and couldn't find anything, not an ulcer or scratch. Have to put ointment in for 5 days twice. Learned how to finger an eye socket to keep lids open (didn't know could be that firm!). She's so sweet for her entire examination I used my head hug technique. Literally hugging her gigantic head to my body and smooching her face as the vet poked around. She got big praise for being a good patient. The tricky bit is doing it alone as obviously she moves her head away. So I risk breaking a limb and put my left arm underneath her headcollar to pry open her lid while applying ointment with my right. Another thing to note - I asked for her to do a body score as been working hard to get her good. Katie's in good shape except... the vet noticed a fat pad by her shoulder, barely noticeable, and that her neck was a little too firm. But we're talking barely perceivable no other fatty bits anywhere else that cause concern that you typically see. The vet wanted to do an oral glucose test first. I want to test for EMS just to rule it out but the moment I even test for it insurance will write off anything EMS related. What a joke. I might just only get third party liability on renewal. In any case I don't know what more I can she gets the vits, mins and protein she needs and now a winter specific one with extra E. I might start looking into ordering different/better forage for them both. More exercise I bet. No pressure... nope. None at all.


----------



## gottatrot

I feel for you...putting eye ointment in is hard


----------



## egrogan

gottatrot said:


> I feel for you...putting eye ointment in is hard


This is so true. Having done the eye ointment thing for cats, dogs, horses, and even chickens, horses definitely have a distinct advantage during this sort of treatment. They don't have to raise their head very high to smear everything down their cheek rather than in the eyeball!!! Chickens are surprisingly wily though, and given how they can move their neck and head, they are pretty good at avoidance too. Can't imagine with a horse Katie's size. Hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## carshon

I too have had to fight the eye ointment monster. I did it by putting a treat pan up high to keep them busy while I tried to do the ointment. Diversion tactics worked best for us when Tillie had a scratch on her eye and plugged tear duct


----------



## knightrider

carshon said:


> I did it by putting a treat pan up high to keep them busy while I tried to do the ointment.


What a great idea! Wish I had thought of that when Tico had an eye problem. I feel everyone's pain. I had to put 4 kinds of ointments/drops into Tico's eye every 2 hours around the clock or the vet said, Tico would lose his eye. The worst was at night. After struggling in the dark and cold, I was just getting back to sleep when the alarm would go off to do the next set of 4 drops/ointments. That was a rough 48 hours . . . but we saved his eye!


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’ve had so many horses with uveitis, I’m a pro at putting eye meds in  Skip and Henry are so used to it, they just drop their head and stand there rather than trying to become a giraffe  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACinATX

Kalraii said:


> I've come to learn about myself as well that really I'd want a horse I can direct but will also take care of their footing. It stresses me out a bit knowing I can run Katie into a ditch and she might actually do it! But wait, isn't that desirable in a horse?! So conflicted!


Honestly I think what is desirable is whatever YOU want. Me personally, I want Pony to go where I ask, even if I'm asking him to walk past something scary, but I want him to decide where to put his feet. Basically I like to tell him where I want to go and then let him figure out the best way for him to get there. I mean, on trails, obviously. When we're doing jumping, there's a constant dialog between us, and we BOTH need to be on the same page WRT where exactly he's going to take off for the jump, etc.

It's really amazing to me how much having another horse can tell you so much about your FIRST horse. When I got Teddy, I learned a lot about anxious horses. But I also learned a lot about Pony, even though he's the opposite of anxious. And maybe that's what it was -- I didn't realize how chill Pony was until I was around Teddy a lot.


----------



## Knave

I like a horse to have a self preservation instinct, but I do appreciate a horse who will do what they are told.

When I was a very small child my grandfather liked me to ride Nuisance to work. Nuisance did anything I asked without question. I didn’t appreciate it at the time, because I rode young exciting horses at home. I was small though, under six during the years I rode her.

The last time I was allowed to ride her I almost killed her at least twice during the day. I went to catch her, and I didn’t know the creek was deep, so I decided with my five or so year old self, that I would lead this horse across the creek walking along the fence. It was REALLY cold.

The mare started swimming half way. I didn’t know what to do, but I knew she needed to get across in a hurry. On the other side she bogged down. She struggled for a while, and then lay there and I figured she would die. She was saving her energy for one big struggle and made it out luckily, and by the time I had her to the barn she was completely ice.

My father was beyond mad at me, but he scraped as much ice off as he could and saddled her because moving would keep her from freezing to death.

So, we went to work and a bit in I saw a cow high up. Again, my little girl brain did not question life, and I asked that mare to climb to the cow. She went down on the steep push, and somehow I managed to get her back to safety with her own athletic ability to get up and climb.

They never let me ride Nuisance again. They figured I needed a horse who would argue over my dumb decisions. They were perfectly right. I was not ready to ride such an honest horse.


----------



## knightrider

@Knave, that is an amazing story!

I bought my Magic Fox as a yearling, planning to use her for fox hunting. From the start, I wanted her to think for herself in difficult situations because I wanted to concentrate on fox hunting, not on managing my horse. It was probably her personality as much as my training, but her attitude was "I got this. Leave me alone," which was great for fox hunting, but years later, I wasn't fox hunting anymore and I wanted to learn dressage. She was terrible as a dressage horse because as soon as you started micromanaging her, the ears would go back and the attitude would come out. "I know what I'm doing. Leave me alone."

Shadow was just starting to be trained at the time, and I trained her very differently, getting her more used to subtle cues. She would have been an awesome dressage horse . . . but bad circumstances came my way, and there was no more money for lessons.


----------



## Knave

I think I’ve seen that personality a lot @knightrider. I also give my horses a lot of leeway about things, and they get flat irritated at times over micromanaging them. Some do fine, but some are seriously annoyed. Queen is kind of going through that. I’m all, “Let’s trot circles!” She’s all, “Do you have a brain in your head you moron? A circle is a circle (in a very condescending tone). We are not going anywhere!”


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave I read your response in bed! Bad idea! It was on my mind the whole morning yesterday. Because that is something my ADD self would have done even as a responsible teen. I find myself making silly mistakes quite often and it gives me the same sinking feeling I felt reading your post. I'm glad your family kept you in check 😅 I had some common sense and a special way with animals BUT also have a lot of horror stories based off my own impulsive mistakes - animals escaping, dropping some (😭). I'm very lucky that only a handful ended up very serious. Took me more lessons than it should have to become the person I am today. I mean seriously even the first day I brought Katie to this DIY yard I took her walkies and figured we'd go down the ditch and up the other side, perfectly reasonably sized ditch with good footing. SHE JUMPED THE WHOLE THING FROM A STANDSTIL. So there I am at the bottom of the ditch with her sailing past me. I ride by that ditch now in horror.

@knightrider Magic Fox sounds amazing and actually when I first started riding Katie I spent too long being too relaxed. When I finally asked her to work she would get a bit uppity. Thankfully nipped that in the bud!


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> Honestly I think what is desirable is whatever YOU want. Me personally, I want Pony to go where I ask, even if I'm asking him to walk past something scary, but I want him to decide where to put his feet. Basically I like to tell him where I want to go and then let him figure out the best way for him to get there. I mean, on trails, obviously. When we're doing jumping, there's a constant dialog between us, and we BOTH need to be on the same page WRT where exactly he's going to take off for the jump, etc.
> 
> It's really amazing to me how much having another horse can tell you so much about your FIRST horse. When I got Teddy, I learned a lot about anxious horses. But I also learned a lot about Pony, even though he's the opposite of anxious. And maybe that's what it was -- I didn't realize how chill Pony was until I was around Teddy a lot.


When you're jumping are you at a point where you can (or are) rating his speed etc? All I know is that Katie knows her job and I'm lucky that when I learn to jump I just need to stay out her way and she'll do the rest. But when it comes to negotiating a pothole... I have to direct her?  I would love to meet your little herd and the fact they are all so different!


----------



## Knave

I got that sinking feeling when this creek suddenly dropped out from under her and she swam. I honestly had never even considered the creek was deep, having been going to the ranch for all of my live that thought was foreign to me. Creeks had been creeks from all I’d ever seen; where we live there is rarely big water. The watercress had grown to the top, so it’s not like I could see the bottom. Here was big water right on our own place and I had never known, and now I was killing this horse.

It devastated me, what I had done to the mare. The rest of my future bad ideas had horses that were either willing to tell me no, or so athletic it didn’t really phase them, and all of them were super hot. Of course I tried my best to never bog a horse down again.

I did have many bad ideas as a teenager, but none so naive. I once chased a herd of mustangs out of our camp (they were trying to steal our mares) on a runaway hot mare, bareback, down the steepest mountain. I got in the middle of the herd, Runt was FAST, and then realized something was probably going to kick us. The mare stopped the second I asked her to. I think she was like, “This is a bit extreme, even for me.” Never thought about the fact I was “Man From Snowy River”ing down this mountain!


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry you were up thinking about my dumb baby self.


----------



## Kalraii

Had an amazing day today don't really know what came over me. But I was like RIGHT. This is my plan and I shall execute it. I first took a friends gelding for a walk. We have an evening rota between us but I have two horses so once a week I'll take her boy out for a hand walk. I feel very privileged because he's her baby and she's very selective in who does anything with him, even feeding. He's you're typical warmblood (arab/tb/quarter horse if I recall correctly) but an older gentleman nearly 19/20. I find him great company when out as he absolutely has to point everything that comes up and I HAVE to acknowledge it or he wont relax. _Stupid human can't you see there is a bicycle behind us? Oh good, she does have a brain.  _

Spot our admirer playing frozen statue? 









After our walk I got Katie out for our solo hack. But first had to look at her eye. Vet is 99% certain its conjunctivitis. It isn't as bad as some infections I've seen but it makes me feel so sorry for her. Luckily she doesn't seem thaaat bothered. She's a very good patient so its been practically zero effort to get the ointment in. Now she looks forward to the post-poke treat.










My amazing tack room:



















Ah. I really am no good at judging body score beacuse I can't help but feel she could lose a lil more or rather just put on muscle. I'm trying! Coz I got on her and less than 2 mins later we faced our first trail monster. *The Carrier Bag.*








I just had my confident underwear on I guess because while I wasn't brave enough to keep trying to take a video one handed I was very firm about her getting her butt moving. She did get a bit sticky but we finally reached out little trail and Arena Tree. Which is also a death trap for any fast work. I made a little video for my partner but thought why not post it here so you can hear how ridiculous I speak to ALL my animals? I have to turn the Voice off with quite a few animals who really don't like being patronized or treated like a child. But Katie and Mocha love it. Now at least! 















As you can see I like to ride show-ready ofc. I just pick feet out and brush important bits these days. Terrible. But I dont have enough time or toes to stand around brushing in the rain and ice!

Then it was Mocha's turn. This would be my first ride out with a friend and their gelding who is a bit of a doppelganger. We both had red numnahs and both horses being 15.1hh they really do look like siblings from afar!










Mocha took the lead and despite the fact she's gonna hit 20 she was outpacing the young wannabe stud behind  We first went left out of our field and along by the tree I took Katie earlier in the video. When we came back past the field gate Mocha strode past it on the buckle not even looking to go home. Behind though poor Toby was distraught!










As you can see I keep her also in show condition. We are great fans of our new micklem bridle. The reins are new and I need to oil it all as a bit stiff.









And you can see how loose I ride. I think at this point in her life I'll let her do whats comfortable. But my god she is so sensitive she could be western. I just need to pick up one rein and caress with a foot for her to move over. Training is clearly in there somewhere and despite feeling comfortable my god she strides out. We have had zero problems with brakes and even trotting she felt gorgeous.
Another silly video... thought I better capture something while I can for memory lane.






I don't think I'd have gotten very far if we were alone but as long as we're with someone she is VERY brave. We had people with umbrellas walking close which she's terrified of whenever I use one. I asked one man walking with his wife I presume to move over. He literally told me to shove it and replied "and?". I kept my mouth shut for Mocha's sake which is hard because I like to give a piece of my mind. She looks at scary things but doesn't do anything dramatic, barely a snort. I want to take credit but its all her. We had some sticky moments but with gentle encouragement she continued on. One thing it does feel like.. she's very much mine. Katie is mine as well but we've not quite got whatever bond it is Mocha and I have. Not less, just different. Maybe Katie expects more or better? Maybe Mocha is just appreciative and trusts me? I have no idea _what_ it is. I'm getting there with Katie ofc and I do think she requires a more skilled rider than I am to feel confident. But Mocha.. I can't put my finger on it. I felt so safe, we really felt a team. While trotting out I would have been so happy to canter or even gallop thats how safe and comfortable I felt in the moment. Which is a miracle because word got around behind my back that Mocha is unrideable and dangerous, almost as if people are expectantly waiting for disaster. But here we are, riding together and having a great time. I can't really take credit I don't feel I've done anything more than just being patient and loving... I feel more like Katie's babysitter but that's not to say she isn't brave, she's very courageous and looks after me too. I guess maybe Katie IS my baby 

IDK I'm just in love with them both I guess. My partner a bit jealous. I told him he has to wait we'll find him a first horse, probably a gelding, and he'll see what I mean xD

BUT we're getting there guys! Not bad for 14 months from terrified noob to this. Couldn't have done it without the inspiration and encouragement on here and from the few that I ride with.


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I’m sorry you were up thinking about my dumb baby self.


Don't be sorry I'll keep that in my mind for when I start venturing further out. Your story will help keep MY dumb self from wading in deep


----------



## gottatrot

I liked hearing how you talk to your animals. I'm very silly too. Once I butt dialed my husband and he told me about it after I got home. I said, "What was I saying?" and he said something like "Oh sweetheart, you're so beautiful," and other gooey stuff. 

It's fun hearing how well you're doing with your horses. I'm so glad you ended up with Mocha.


----------



## Kalraii

Katie's eye healed up nicely. Been doing a fair bit of riding this last week which I'm chuffed with. Had a lesson on Katie and was working on feel and not blocking her when she reaches down. She's advanced beyond me but _I'm_ still on that phase mostly. Finally I'm getting my first yawns! My hands getting better yay. My hips are so stiff that they feel like they are gonna pop out and I think this is my crutch with getting a nice bend. We're both pretty crap going clockwise 

Today rode Mocha with the goal of leading/ponying a friends mare. She came along pushing a pram with her baby with one hand and leading her pony with the other. Mocha and the pony were very stressed because we recently moved fields. Both screaming on the way to the mounting block. I only realised once I got home that today was the first time I felt zero anxiety before mounting. Once I got on Mocha tried to take off home. Where I would have to use a lot of strength to wrestle Katie around Mocha requires light handling, very light. So it felt very easy really. We rode in the opposite direction for a few minutes before turning back. I tried leading the pony off Mocha but the pony kept trying to be up her bum. She doesn't mind bumping bellies and having a horse next to her but nose deep in her bottom was a no-no. She gave a half-hearted double barrel to the mare and I had to drop the rope twice. Fortunately the owner is highly experienced/qualified and the pony a veteran so as safe as we're gonna get. It didn't help that Mocha has a big stride and that the pony is very lazy. They would get on but Mocha hates her face being yanked understandably and it was a huge effort to keep the rein slack while pulling on the rope - and I had to have both hands on the reins because Mocha was being a... cute tiny bird.

But this was the most stressed she's ever been under saddle, had to circle a few times. In the back of my mind I felt "right, if she's gonna explode its gonna probably be today". But nope, I gave her as much rein as I could with lots of reassurances and while she was on her toes she kept it together. We ditched the pony and even halted a couple times and stood for a bit on the way home so I'd call this a huge success. The funny thing is we have to go past the field gate to my tack room aka car. Mocha, without the pony, decided that going out on a nice hack was actually a good idea and sailed past without even looking. All that drama before!


----------



## Knave

We’ve noticed a level of seriousness and growth in our own horses when they are helping out with another. Bones helping start Zeus, Cash and Lucy with Queen… It means something to our horses.

I wonder if it mean something to Mocha too. I wonder if the pressure she felt was too much for her.

(I realize I overthink things at times. Yet, if I could find the words to explain how our horses have perceived that job…)


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> We’ve noticed a level of seriousness and growth in our own horses when they are helping out with another. Bones helping start Zeus, Cash and Lucy with Queen… It means something to our horses.


I totally agree. Everyone told me NOT to pony Windy, who was an unbroken filly, off of Isabeau, who was extremely nervous, opinionated, and difficult. Not to mention that she reared and came over on her rider when she didn't want to do something. But Windy and Isabeau had become buddies and I thought it would be good for Isabeau to have a job that required some responsibility. She did amazing and we ponied Windy regularly while we were breaking Windy to saddle.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Kalraii said:


> My amazing tack room:





Kalraii said:


> As you can see I keep her also in show condition


I had a good laugh about the tack room. 
I always removed the obvious mud because I thought I would feel so guilty if someone saw me riding that way but now you've lowered the bar I may just leave it next time lol


----------



## Kalraii

Who gives their horse an ice water bath in the rain at 10pm on xmas night? I DO! We're meant to have ongoing rain and Katie hates it. Sadly I missed a dry window but she's been increasingly angry. The last straw was her running at a sleeping horse on the ground and nearly running him over and landing back feet. She only ever behaves like this when its raining. Mocha was an easy towel dry and rug. Honestly I could have gotten away without rugging her but its meant to go on for many days and this field has a bad cross wind without a proper windbreak. Katie? Well, no, she'd created her own rug which clearly wasn't doing enough for madam princess. For the record, she's always hated rain, even when stabled. She'll ride in it because she has to but she HATES it and becomes particularly vicious in the field. It was "only" about 7 celcius (44f) and drizzling, thunder in the distance. I tried scraping what was dry. Nope. I tried wiping. Nope. I saw my 5litre can of water that had sat out in the cold all evening. I debated for a solid 10 minutes then stripped down to my tshirt and gave her a brush bath. She didn't complain at all, while I got spattered in my haste and lost all feeling in my hands. I only did the top and sides of her and around her wither coz of rubbing. Scraped and towelled. The moment the rug was on she let out the biggest sigh. I kept two other towels under her while she finished her dinner and whipped them out before leaving. She is back to being a civilized beast. I'm sorry but this is ridiculous  



TrainedByMares said:


> I always removed the obvious mud because I thought I would feel so guilty if someone saw me riding that way but now you've lowered the bar I may just leave it next time lol


I used to be the same but I actually much prefer doing basics such as quick check, feet and tack zones then when I'm back I give them a big pamper. I know its said brush them daily and its not so bad. Yes, yes it is that bad. They are concrete slathered every day mane and all. Need a break sometimes


----------



## gottatrot

Amore hated rain and any wetness also, so I can relate. If I tried riding her in the rain she would pin her ears, shake her head and regularly shake all over like a dog. She would be so miserable, while other horses would just go along like nothing was different.


----------



## Knave

Bones hates it too! He hates all water. He even would spook as a colt if the cow ahead of us started to pee…


----------



## MeditativeRider

My dog hates the rain. If she senses that it is raining, she will refuse to get up in the morning, and if you try take her outside to pee she will rapidly turn tail and run away and hide inside.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Her Royal Highness Nicki will request to be quickly removed from any heavy rain and must be toweled dry immediately upon entry to the Royal Stall. I get beaten up a bit while I am towelling probably as punishment for her getting wet in the first place!


----------



## Kalraii

TrainedByMares said:


> Her Royal Highness Nicki will request to be quickly removed from any heavy rain and must be toweled dry immediately upon entry to the Royal Stall. I get beaten up a bit while I am towelling probably as punishment for her getting wet in the first place!


 I do love em when they have an opinion and share it.. within reason!


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> My dog hates the rain. If she senses that it is raining, she will refuse to get up in the morning, and if you try take her outside to pee she will rapidly turn tail and run away and hide inside.


We have a precious westy terrier rescue - severe case from a puppy mill she was about 9/10 (guess) when we got her so it was like interacting with a frightened cardboard box. Still many years later she refuses to go out at all if it is cold. At all. I've given up and in the winter put a pad down by the door. We had to put them in the garden for a long while for her to realise she can potty outside. Thank god my german shepherd doesn't do this the size of the pad would have to be gigantic!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Ours we have had since a puppy and she does not have any reason to be scared like rescue. When we go for a walk at the beach, she purposefully runs to pee in the ocean (which is cold all year round). So I don't know what her problem is with not wanting to pee in the rain when at home.


----------



## egrogan

I used to think neck cover attachments on blankets were silly, but once I had the horses home and saw how chilled they get from rain running down their shoulders from the neck opening, I was a convert! The temps between 40-50*F seem to be the most unpleasant for them to get rained on, so I tend to use rain sheets with neck covers then. They don't mind the snow nearly as much. Of course, they're generally not uncomfortable enough to go into the sheds, and prefer to stand outside and put their butts into the rain/ice. At least I feel better knowing they're dry under the rain sheets!


----------



## Kalraii

egrogan said:


> I used to think neck cover attachments on blankets were silly, but once I had the horses home and saw how chilled they get from rain running down their shoulders from the neck opening, I was a convert! The temps between 40-50*F seem to be the most unpleasant for them to get rained on, so I tend to use rain sheets with neck covers then. They don't mind the snow nearly as much. Of course, they're generally not uncomfortable enough to go into the sheds, and prefer to stand outside and put their butts into the rain/ice. At least I feel better knowing they're dry under the rain sheets!


I really like neck attachments or I thought I did. But we have windy fields and there is that little gap at their wither that gets flipped up where rain gets in  So now I just use full rugs that go from ear to tail. Because of that I tend to rug only 100g/Light. Otherwise I do love adjustable ones.

Some exciting news! I've been in contact with the National Trust (for our purpose they keep large areas for conservation). We live right next to 356 acres of park and for decades have never been allowed to set hoof in it 😭😭😭 Over the course of half a year and a couple meetings I've helped arrange a permit system where we pay annually for the right to ride in the park. Lots of talks about various details and insurance etc. We're awaiting confirmation after the new year if we're allowed. Put simply I was asking them why can't we, we only have 1 mile gravel bridlepath, why can't the few of us that board next to it be allowed to pay and ride there huh? Especially with the estates equestrian history (they used to keep horses there when I was a kid!) that dates back to the 1570's. I mean there's only so many horses we can keep here (some been here their entire lives) and only about 10 riders, pushing it. SO not a huge amount of equine traffic. Well the lady in charge, who just took over management, is very passionate about making the park accessible for everyone, not just pedestrians, dog walkers and cyclists.. A few of us liveries already agreed we'd definitely be up for volunteering, even mounted volunteering patrolling the grounds and helping other patrons or with directions. Horse petting and education workshops at the house. There's so much fun to be had y'know and the public always comes over to ask about the horses anyway since we're right next to it! All of this would be exclusive to us on the lane next to the park because it can't really support outside riders in either parking or space - even with us we'd be pledging to look after the grounds and the head ranger /groundskeeper said he'd be communicating with us regularly if we needed to avoid certain areas or stay on footpaths etc.

Last but no least, this would also mean a huge quality of life improvement for the horses and the ability to actually get them fit. I mean look at it! I'd have to actually bathe Katie though she'd have to look her absolute majestic self as we'd really be entering a partnership here, really. 







































Yeah, was only a tad jealous (cough cough) checking other people's journals and all their fun trail riding  Wish me luck in getting my own slice over here! 

On the horse front. I cleaned Katie's bum today. That's off of my checklist lol. Tomorrow is doing a hoof soak for both because thrush. It's been a week since starting the new supplement with its increase protein, vit e and aminos. I am too eager to see a change. Oh and my partner bought me a rechargeable back massager, looks like a gun which of course I immediately thought about using on the horses. I mean, who wouldn't? For starters I don't really faff, I turned it on and got right to it for both horses. They are quite accustomed to my approach and both clip well so I didn't anticipate any problems. I'm using it everywhere but I'd like to see if it helps with Katie's wither area, which is already massively improved. Mocha particularly enjoyed her sides being done and Katie her neck and rump. It's quite effective as a curry as well, lifting all that dust!


----------



## TrainedByMares

That is really cool! You did some good work there! Did you discuss manure management? Those paths look very nice and well maintained, the pedestrians and bikers may not appreciate dodging steaming piles of poo.


----------



## Kalraii

TrainedByMares said:


> That is really cool! You did some good work there! Did you discuss manure management? Those paths look very nice and well maintained, the pedestrians and bikers may not appreciate dodging steaming piles of poo.


Yes we have to keep the paths clear - dismount and toss it somewhere discreet or come back with a wheelbarrow. They are more concerned on the main walkways understandably. So just gotta train Katie and Mocha to poo in a bush!


----------



## Kalraii

TrainedByMares said:


> That is really cool! You did some good work there! Did you discuss manure management? Those paths look very nice and well maintained, the pedestrians and bikers may not appreciate dodging steaming piles of poo.


Any ideas? I've been thinking about also bringing a crap bag along and a handheld shovel that I can hang from a d ring?


----------



## TrainedByMares

I don't think a crap bag would be easy or desirable to carry. When I ride on other peoples property, I kick it off the path with my shoe unless we are in the deep woods. All your riders will have to be diligent about it because if someone gets lazy, you all may suffer for it.


----------



## ACinATX

Wow that is awesome! What a wonderful place to ride that will be!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Well done being proactive. I hope it all works out. Looks fancy. Reminds of some of the settings in Enola Holmes.


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Kalraii, when I rode Mounted Patrol, it was in a snooty township north of Houston and they were horrified by the fact that horses actually did poop and pee. We trained our horses to go only in the wooded areas and if they did have an “accident” on pavement, we were required to dismount and clean it up immediately. We carried small trash bags and a small broom/dustpan combo in our saddle bags for cleanup. Once we put it in the bag, we mounted back up and carried it with us to dispose of in an appropriate place. Skip was so treat oriented at that time, he was potty trained in less than one shift! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gottatrot

That looks like such a fun and beautiful place to ride! I hope it works out!


----------



## Kalraii

It's been nonstop raining until today so I hadn't even gotten them out for a walk this last week. They're still enjoying grass in the new field so I don't feel so guilty. It went up to 15c / 59f today! December! One of our warmest yet. Because the farmer hays in the morning I have been going in the evenings to feed around 9pm+. As a result of all this mud I pick their feet just for them to fill up again immediately  BUT I noticed that their feet aren't smelly anymore. I was so shocked I went around sniffing their feet again. For a moment I wondered if this was maybe a symptom of covid but no, my sense of smell is just fine otherwise. Is... is the supplement and all that vit e working? Because they have had smelly feet for a solid month and their frogs are looking like they'll wanna shed soon so we have all the fun nooks and crannies. Promising so far.

I've decided that I'm never getting my two out together unless its just for feeding. It's not worth it. They are obedient when I'm leading both but in the little mooch paddock as we call it, quarter of an acre so NOT small, Mocha is an absolute menace. She reversed at mach 1 and landed a few solid kicks on Katie last night. We only use twine as a fence line but poor honest Katie didn't want to run through it so got a walloping in the corner until I ran in and chased Mocha off. I gave her a sharp smack with the rope which she did not like and I felt she had a little too much sass in response so I moved her feet for a bit shouting about how I pay both their vet bills  I didn't touch her again but made it very clear she had to listen to me. Katie's fine, what a tank eh. I never liked disciplining Mocha too harshly when I first got her because our relationship was too fragile, SHE was too fragile and it wasn't necessary to. But this was unacceptable - we weren't NOT in the field and when I'm around these antics are a HUGE no-no. Well she was humbled and even looking at her made her face away so to balance it out I immediately did some in-hand work and finished with cuddles. She immediately came back to me and being in my pocket so I consider this a success, her learning that this is a disagreement but not the end of the world and that I still love her. For the rest of the time she stood quietly next to Katie and they ate their dinner. I am very quick and sharp but I try to be only as harsh as necessary then balance it out with something positive soon after. Still, to an onlooker those 15 seconds probably didn't look so nice and then 30 seconds later I'm giggling and give her smooches lol. Must look mental!

Thing is, even tied up in the same vicinity, they are miserable. Today I brought them out one by one and groomed them. Different horses! Cuddlebugs. Relaxed. I enjoyed myself more as well. So, here's to saving time... _NOT_. I've been dreaming of getting a big black horse and naming him (defo male) Valentine. WHY? IS THIS A SIGN? 

Also I like girly names and the naming thread got me thinking. Mocha is Mochalina. Katie... well harder. So Kaytiana? Yes, the start of the name has to stay. I don't want it being Kat-iana. Well whatever its stuck because I kept calling her Kaytiana today  Looks awful tho...


----------



## MeditativeRider

The names just reminded me of some neighbours we had once that had a cat called Katerina. It's a fine name, but I have forever stuck in my head the way they would always call it out like "CAT-a-rina".


----------



## Kalraii

I've always wanted to partake in the trail thread but honestly there's not much to share around here 😭 I mean look at today half the ride was this:







Hopefully changing soon... In any case I'm gonna make a concerted effort to log my activities like a lot of you do. Let's see how long it lasts  Flori is my friends mare I was riding first today. She's got two horses and has been laid up with covid and a bad back plus we try to help each other exercise both horses when we can. Flori is a beautiful fat cob who loves adventure. Today was a walking hack mostly because of friends back but we have to constantly trot to keep up with her beautiful gelding. He's got a pretty solid club foot but you wouldn't know it with his gigantic stride! He's high strung but VERY brave defo thinks of himself as The Man. We were out exploring the local park and roads for an hour and a half, some of it in the rain.

My friend also struggles with the grooming ahah  But they LOVE being filthy!

















BB above for some reason always seems immaculate. The girls seem to be the worst offenders. If I have time and can manage exercising my two I've offered to ride hers because as you can see they are living too lush and too fat (the bottom pic is from spring/summer last year). We have made a pact that come spring we're muzzling all 4 of ours as it got way out of control last year. Never. Again! 

Anyway... back to today...

I got absolutely soaked so quickly popped back home to change and then came back in time for my second ride of the day on Mocha. I rode with Jane who is a retired woman living the life. She's super smart and a huge inspiration to me because she is quite anxious but is* so* disciplined in her riding and of muzzling her lami high-risk gelding. He and Mocha also make a great matching pair! 










I think she's looking pretty good right? Could use some topline but a work in progress. I so badly want to clip her but I also want to see her natural shed and coat on prascend. Aargh.

Jane broke my brain yesterday because at 15.1 they are definitely horses but her gelding is technically a new forest/connemara pony-thing. Toby is a very chilled boy, a confidence giver to Katie especially, until he spooks which are usually over the top. Yesterday I hand walked Mocha with him as a test run for our ride today and both horses spooked except Toby fell to his knees in a panic! I dusted them off and he was fine. She disagrees with the way I liberally reward my horses while we're out and rolls her eyes  Today Mocha reversed a few times refusing to go forward down the lane. I gave her a reassuring pat and a treat and I know I know "but you're rewarding that behaviour" yes and no. It felt like a test, would I fight her or not? I politely urged her on and wouldn't you know it she suddenly was a forward horse looking forward to our journey. Don't get me wrong she did stop and demand treats a few times (felt like paying a taxi by the mile) but I was happier that she thought like this than wanting to run home. As the ride continued I slowly stopped rewarding those stops and she was fine. We had some lovely trots, passed cattle and a house with chimes and flags with just a look. We weren't out long about half an hour and did about 2 miles. Katie would have been going MENTAL lol. Thank goodness we had each other though we both agreed that if we'd attempted even this short ride alone we wouldn't have gotten very far!

I was gonna ride Katie last solo but I misjudged the time and it got dark and we were having wind gusts up to 32mph. I want to give Mocha a day off to digest so tomorrow I have two rides only. Riding my friend's mare Flori again like today and then in the afternoon Katie on a group ride out with Jane and another livery up the lane who owns a spicey arab-cross in his mid 20's. He has cushings, she's chosen to not medicate, but severely struggled with laminitis this year and apparently the one before. She's SO strict in managing her pasture, muzzling and his intake but still. I think its not the grass _directly_ but more the cushings and the additional stressors of seasonal change. She experienced a bad time with the veil so quit the prascend. We use the same farrier who is held in quite high esteem. He is a GREAT farrier but doesn't believe in cushings much less treating it nor in rugs. He's quite salt of the earth y'know and I think he's a big, hm, influence on this decision as he was very honest about how I probably shouldn't medicate Mocha (I do obviously).. I just keep my mouth shut really but I feel for her because she's an excellent horse mum and rider with a wealth of experience.

So here's to day 2 of horse mania. Gotta log em miles. After seeing posts about online miles challenges I've been wondering if I should maybe try create a local challenge at our livery or get a few of us registered for some extra motivation. I've yet to figure out how they track the validity of the miles completed though....


----------



## egrogan

Kalraii said:


> Don't get me wrong she did stop and demand treats a few times (felt like paying a taxi by the mile)


Haha, I always think about it like depositing another quarter to continue my horsey ride.











Kalraii said:


> After seeing posts about online miles challenges I've been wondering if I should maybe try create a local challenge at our livery or get a few of us registered for some extra motivation. I've yet to figure out how they track the validity of the miles completed though....


You should! I've been in a few of them, of varying formality, but the validity of miles reported is always on the honor system. One where you paid $65 USD and had to enter all the miles through a contest specific online form. Another where it was a FB page where everyone just entered their miles every Sunday(ish). And another that created a group in the Equilab app, had everyone link up as "friends" in the app, and shared updates that way.

I have an Excel file that I use for my personal tracking, broken out by month and keeping track of the daily rides each month, the length of the average ride for each month, and then summing up the total. But I'm a bit of a data tracking nerd 😉 I can just transfer out of my personal file into any of the formats needed for the shared challenges. If you were doing it with a group, you could probably upload it into Google docs or something like that and invite everyone to use the same file, with a separate tab for each individual person. Happy to send you a template if you want, just message me.


----------



## Kalraii

@egrogan I would love a template! I love excel and tracking things but I have to resort to Professor Google for fancy functions  Do you use a gps tracker yourself at all because that's how I thought it'd work originally? Hm, I didn't want to track my rides at the start because I was so demoralised with everything, the yard move, the regression in riding skill/Katie and I's relationship, the terror of being DIY. Thanks for the idea xD


----------



## MeditativeRider

Well done on all the riding. 

There are various horse riding tracker apps that you can download to your phone. You just need to remember to start and stop it when you ride.


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> Well done on all the riding.
> 
> There are various horse riding tracker apps that you can download to your phone. You just need to remember to start and stop it when you ride.


I snorted when I read your reply because it didn't cross my mind OMG 🤦‍♀️ Thanks so much <3


----------



## egrogan

@Kalraii, I use Equilab right now. I think I’ve tried just about every one of the free apps at this point, and I like it the best.

If you message me through HF I can send you the template. All the formulas are programmed in (and really not complicated) so you should be good to use it however you want or customize it to work for your needs.


----------



## gottatrot

Mocha is looking great! I agree with your ideas about horse management vs your acquaintances'. It's great you've been riding so much. That's hilarious, @egrogan about adding quarters to the machine.


----------



## Kalraii

So am on a roll! 

First hack out again Flori & BB a different route now that involves lots of road hacking. The first part is passing the lake though which is always beautiful (though I'm worried about spooking INTO it)










Then further down the lane...










I took videos but they are kinda boring so captures will do. I do love how Flori's ears are coloured like she's wearing a bonnet!

As you probably can guess we pass mostly houses and today was rubbish day. We had a large spook when Jeni's foot banged a bin and it nearly fell on poor BB  Flori got a good workout we're constantly having to trot to catch up. It was a fairly uneventful ride as we can't do too much due to Jeni's poor back still. We were out for hour and a half and did about 5miles (I didn't have an app and google wont help for off-road areas). We had quite a few grazing stops while we chatted.

We _barely _made it back in time for my second ride this time on Katie because of course last night was too dark. She got the "Kalraii-Special" groom which is feet and saddle areas. I do bridle paths as well but I was REALLY late so rushed. There was meant to be 3 of us riding but the lady meeting us from the other side found another boarder on the lane hacking out and she tagged on. The horse is called Ruby and is a 12 year old mare. It's not her owner riding, but her sharer with humongous set of steel balls. My heart sank a little bit because while I admire her dedication her mare always misbehaves and between that behaviour and the sharer shouting Katie is on edge.

Well, nothing for it right? So once we were all aboard and ready to go Katie and I took the lead across the road and onto the green which is about 4 acres big but quite overgrown in some areas. Katie and I hand walked the route I chose to go recently but still she planted a couple times and refused to go on. I just politely urged her giving reassurance. We went past the railway track on the other side of the fence which terrifies her and has a loud pitched hum all the time. We ran UP a steep hill away from it and I was worried about coming down it in case she got carried away but was an angel. Suddenly she shot forward like a rocket and there I am like a noob with my elbows behind me for not having decent contact in the first place (on the buckle cough cough)  It was because the mare behind bucks when going downhill and the commotion scared Katie.

Maybe because I was in a rush or maybe just because I've done a lot of riding these last few days but even though Katie was then shying away from some white benches (that shes ridden past tens of times no problem) I just pushed her on and repeated it. I even asked if the group wanted to trot so took the lead in that. It's a big deal because I've always been worried about her tanking off and in fairness, in the past, she was so scared she probably would have. But we've come quite far since then. So there we are taking turns a bit like a riding school so kinda funny. But then its Ruby's turn and for ages she just walked and walked I felt bad asking if she wanted to come behind because the two ladies wanted a go... 










"I can try" she said...










Imagine that but for 3/4 of our very short hack. Between whatever issue THAT is and separation anxiety we were all a bit on edge. In a way this was quite a good experience for Katie. Another horse misbehaving and the sharer understandably frustrated and also shouting (when hand walking for the dangerous antics that the mare did) Katie was quite worried at first. But she stayed with me. That sharer is fantastic rider and the owner is trying all sorts of investigations to figure it out. Apparently she goes very well bareback but bucks when cantering on a STRAIGHT (?) and always when going downhill. I've been here over a year now and this mare still does this. I do worry for her sharer and if that was Mocha I'd simply not ride or try figure it out >.< 

The two geldings with us young Toby and beloved veteran Max were perfect. Max is a real stud with the ladies and he crushes on Katie massively but she is playing the rejection game. We noted today how of ALL the horses she is most tolerant of Toby. I like to think its because when we first came here he was her knight in shining armour, trying to protect her from the other field baddies. 

So no ride for Mocha today which I think was a good decision. My two friends that help me out, or rather we help each other, commented on how she's apparently more needy/clingy of recent. She's really like a dog on my heels and very possessive. Not sure what to think about it never had a clingy horse before. Katie and I love each other but she's a bit of entitled princess and quite independent. Mocha wants to be with my 24/7 everywhere I go. 

I tried brushing them...


----------



## TrainedByMares

Great pic of the bucking! Hats off to the rider! 

Those different coloured ears are unique! I like it!


----------



## Knave

Wowza! It is funny I think that our worlds are so different. I thought that on your last post with those pretty brown ears and the road. I would be scared that close to traffic to be honest. I get anxiety on my own feet when I walk down a sidewalk in a city. My brain keeps telling me
I will get run over. You can imagine how my horses would feel if I am that feral myself. Lol

I don’t know for certain what my horses would think in a group situation where someone kept yelling and their horse blowing up… I think Beamer would buck, if an adult was on him. Horses blowing up always make him blow up. Queen might be surprisingly unworried, and Bones or Cash would think they should teach him his manners (I guess they’ve been too in charge of helping with colts lol). Although, Cash hates unnecessarily loud people, so he might get ****y. Lucy would get spooky and Zeus would wonder if it meant he could stop and eat while he laughed at it all.

Of my human crew, I would be irritated, and the little girl would be mothering the rider, and my husband and oldest daughter would be laughing pretty obnoxiously. Lol

As for the horse, I wonder if he’s uncomfortable going downhill. Maybe he doesn’t feel balanced, and that combination with a bad fitting saddle (maybe not currently, but the expectation) might just make for a bad habit…


----------



## TrainedByMares

I thought the very same thing when I saw the sidewalk picture. I would be hoping it would end real soon in a nice big,quiet field!


----------



## knightrider

Look at that buck! That's quite a shot. And a very good rider for staying on. I don't think I could have. @Kalraii , you have come so very far since your beginning threads on your journal. I am so pleased and proud of you!


----------



## gottatrot

I think you're doing amazing also!
Great pic of the bucking. I'll bet the horse has a physical problem. Might be stifles since Hero's bucking was always downhill too. That's when they tend to slip and get hung up.


----------



## horselovinguy

Guarantee you if that was me enduring that bucking stuff I would of flown many a time....
Me not a bird so go splat..._no thank-you._
The fact it is worse going down a grade....she needs a lameness eval and done at the place where it can be done over and over with nerve blocks cause pain induced is real....but what, not a clue...

_So, back to the beautiful estate to ride on and the meticulous grounds and poop removal off the "paved" surfaces....._
Some of what is being required is unrealistic, _immediate poop removal.._. Truly think about that feat to accomplish.. 
What I did notice is the wide grass alongside the paved.... *bridlepath.*
Was the organization approached about riding along the grass shoulders as if it is a actual bridlepath?
Strict rules of use, but you would not be offending anyone who might step in a dump of horse poop if it was a bridlepath designation...
A ATV, quad or some sort of ride-on machine could drag a old fence piece with a medium sized weight on it to spread and distribute the manure allowing it to dry, not be seen or smell as much and actually is good for the grass in natural fertilizer...
They obviously manicure the lawns with grounds maintenance weekly as it is....
My other thought is, _what is going to happen when one of the horses urinates on that pristine paved walk and it spreads in all directions..._
Man when my horse stops, plants and stretches you are *not* moving him till he is done and once started he could pee 5 gallons, serious...he has a enormous bladder. 
I think you need to have a bit more discussion about some realistic choices for equestrians since the new curator wants all to enjoy and partake of the grounds and facilities...then a bit of concession especially since this is a estate they want to reintroduce what was their for historical reasons...horse bridlepath then is realistic to me and patrons not having to step around the remnants of pooping horses pushed into the grass...why not just let the animals walk safer in the grass and if they need to do the deed... others "human" feet are not involved.
...sorry, stirring the pot a bit to introduce different is worth it to me to ask about.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX

I agree about the picture of riding in traffic. Makes me get all tense just looking at it. If someone blew up, where would they GO? Geez. One day I hope to be able to do something like that, maybe.


----------



## Kalraii

Very kind words from you all <3 I want to take credit for the bucking shot but it was a video and I screenshot it  We took some footage at the sharer's request so she could prove to the owner her mare's antics. That was one of the better bucks but really don't think the mare was trying to get her off. She was so athletic she could EASILY rid of her and has such a sweet eye that I consider this a scream for help... with _something, _just no one knows what yet. She's shared her quite some time and loves her very much so fingers crossed. There is a little mare up for loan at our end of the lane that I suggested she look into. I made it clear that I wasn't looking to poach her or anything but maybe, if she could afford it, it'd be nice for her to have a nice lil pony that wont risk her neck.

@Knave that's really interesting to read about other horses behaviour. This is like the first time I've personally rode with someone that has a horse that does this so I didn't know what to expect. I mean incidents happen, sure, but nothing like this where even just asking for a walk results in that mega buck! @gottatrot I thought of you and Hero and did actually inquire bout the pain thing. They've had x-rays (only) and legs are apparently fine? Who knows. I learned a bit later on that the mare is even worse when ridden on grass so maybe that plus behavioural.

@ACinATX roads terrified me. Grass terrified me. Anything but an arena terrified me. 😭 I've been told plenty of stories about riders here taking off wing mirrors and signs (with their helmeted heads). When I was a teen a horse I rode pooped on a car in traffic. Most drivers are quite considerate but we've had a lot of young men in rigged cars that don't even turn their head to look at us much less respond to us waving at them to slow down. So their car farts past us like my dog after a stolen curry and we *do* jump sideways, sliding on tarmac! We're not meant to be on the pavement/sidewalk but no one has stopped us yet. So far I have zero dings. It's only a matter of time at this rate... Honestly though the crap we have to pass on a regular basis, houses being built, roads being redone, the recycling and rubbish lorries banging, ice-cream vans. It's mental. Our horses are so brave!


----------



## Kalraii

horselovinguy said:


> Guarantee you if that was me enduring that bucking stuff I would of flown many a time....
> Me not a bird so go splat..._no thank-you._
> The fact it is worse going down a grade....she needs a lameness eval and done at the place where it can be done over and over with nerve blocks cause pain induced is real....but what, not a clue...
> 
> _So, back to the beautiful estate to ride on and the meticulous grounds and poop removal off the "paved" surfaces....._
> Some of what is being required is unrealistic, _immediate poop removal.._. Truly think about that feat to accomplish..
> What I did notice is the wide grass alongside the paved.... *bridlepath.*
> Was the organization approached about riding along the grass shoulders as if it is a actual bridlepath?
> Strict rules of use, but you would not be offending anyone who might step in a dump of horse poop if it was a bridlepath designation...
> A ATV, quad or some sort of ride-on machine could drag a old fence piece with a medium sized weight on it to spread and distribute the manure allowing it to dry, not be seen or smell as much and actually is good for the grass in natural fertilizer...
> They obviously manicure the lawns with grounds maintenance weekly as it is....
> My other thought is, _what is going to happen when one of the horses urinates on that pristine paved walk and it spreads in all directions..._
> Man when my horse stops, plants and stretches you are *not* moving him till he is done and once started he could pee 5 gallons, serious...he has a enormous bladder.
> I think you need to have a bit more discussion about some realistic choices for equestrians since the new curator wants all to enjoy and partake of the grounds and facilities...then a bit of concession especially since this is a estate they want to reintroduce what was their for historical reasons...horse bridlepath then is realistic to me and patrons not having to step around the remnants of pooping horses pushed into the grass...why not just let the animals walk safer in the grass and if they need to do the deed... others "human" feet are not involved.
> ...sorry, stirring the pot a bit to introduce different is worth it to me to ask about.
> 🐴...


We had an in-depth chat about poo in our last meeting everything discussed extra would take up pages xD They are only worried about poop around the mansion and cafe (understandably) the rest of it we'd get away with. There's only one bridle path outside, the paths within the park are private. During the summer certain grass areas will be off limits for the sunbathers which is fine. There is an antique concrete mounting block that we can still use and once things are established we are welcome to ride to the cafe and grab a snack. I can't really fully explain the volume of visitors this park gets. You are brushing shoulders, it is _heaving_. We really WOULD have to clear the crap by the house and I don't even begrudge it. The cafe is adjacent to the farmers cattle field so I'm hoping he'll let us sling a few turds in there 😅 This arrangement benefits him as we'd stop pestering him about letting us ride the edges of his crop. He really does hoard his land - his right ofc but we are sad. Apparently boarders before my time even were caught riding across the crops so they banned it :< We'd never be so irresponsible but alas...

As for pee there's a lake right there. If its by the house on the main path I'd just chuck water on it. But in reality there's only gonna be a few of us riding and we can see how it goes. If it's a problem we can easily NOT ride that path instead. Thanks for the thoughts though it always helps having an outside pair of eyes ask the tough questions!


----------



## Kalraii

I didn't ride Tuesday because the weather was grim.

Wednesday was a big one. Rode Flori again following behind her owner riding handsome BB.









One big butt!
Now the handsome fella...










He's such a stunner. Half cob half welsh section D. His owner has had him from a wee foal was given for free because of his club foot. He can be a bit high strung but for the most part is really confident. He's naughty though because he has to lead at all times and races/gets very angry if he even _thinks _you are trying to overtake. He tanked off with her once because a friend was jogging to keep up and he didn't like it!










Still love those ears. So its winter. Yes, it's always green here 

Afterwards I was gonna ride Katie with Jane and Toby, meeting Annette from down the lane. But the latter had already ridden her gelding so instead I offered her to come on Katie and I'd ride Mocha. Yay! She had to get here first and I was wearing the thinnest wellies ever... every one minute I was saying "any moment she'll turn up". We were all set to go... after the Kalraii-special ofc...

Katie was looking very pleased even while waiting patiently









Look at these two they could be twins! Which one is Mocha?









So Annette turns up and I hand Katie over. I immediately noticed how reserved Katie became. They didn't properly know one another so I did my best to assure her on the way to the mounting block. We all got on fine and I am not worried one bit. Annette is a fantastic rider and would take great care of my baby. I got on Mocha and she's still a happy girl throughout the whole process, in fact SO happy she wants to lead. So we march across the roundabout and onto the garden centre green. Wasn't gonna be too adventurous today. Mocha leads the way around the weaving trails but we don't go up the steep hill because I worried for her back legs. Even on this she was a bit unbalanced. We did some lovely trotting on the circle with good footing. It's a bit cramped on each side so when go the other way we all do a fancy in-sync turn on the forehand and end up like this:










So Katie is in the lead now. I warn her about the scary white benches that she sometimes shies from. Annette is used to her opinionated arab-cross though so didn't think it'd be a problem. And it wasn't! Once we hit open grass she had a couple canters around while I let Mocha graze. She gets old lady rights  We did more trotting and I thought it was so strange that on both my horses I have no worries about open spaces anymore. At least here hehe.

I tried getting more pictures/videos but Mocha was a bit annoyed at how slow Toby was so it wasn't easy! My hands were cold and I nearly dropped my phone. Thank god I didn't coz then I'd have gotten off and don't think its fair to ground mount Mocha. A short walk it'd be anyway...










Mocha is so full of adventure - just the way she's eager to explore. I know she can't do too much but I don't even know how people could find this boring. The delight in her little face as we go out is plenty enough reason for me.










So, Annette did dressage to quite a high level and was busting out moves on Katie complimenting me on how nicely she goes and that she's clearly had time put on her with a lot of potential. Duh, I'm paying for it so hope so! 😅 Thing is throughout all of it the only thing Katie enjoyed was cantering on the straight. She was obedient but that was where it ended. The entire time I was getting the side-eye and her face was unhappy.

So I came to the realisation that maybe we've crossed a threshold. Katie gets great pleasure from my instructor riding her - there still is a huge difference between what she can pull off and my newest dear friend today. My instructor obviously installed all that and makes it look so effortless. She challenges her every time and she has butter hands. And me? I'm learning but always silly with Katie. We do school but for pleasure rides we goof off and she's waaaaaay more expressive. I'm learning when to be boss and when to be friend so she feels secure. She has fun with us. Yesterday she didn't have much fun. I don't think it was my friend OR her riding. I think Katie was just used to only have the two of us on her.

I'm a bit disappointed. I wont ever have anyone else ride Mocha, its just not fair. It's so much less about my riding ability or her ridden ability and more about our relationship. She's always looking back and checking in with me I couldn't put a stranger on her for both their sakes. Katie is safe for an experienced rider but if she doesn't enjoy it then that makes things a little hard for me. There will be times I can take them both out but if Katie doesn't enjoy it I wouldn't see the point really. Obviously I will for exercises and time sake when I can but maybe a pointless thought. It wont be very often I'd have a riding buddy anyway and Katie is so big it puts most off. I get her all to myself most of the time


----------



## Kalraii

To make it up to her, as my friend is very strict about treats and grazing, I took Katie back to the garden centre green for a handwalk today. We also made friends - AGAIN - with the scary white benches. She's fine with them but I think the grid on it makes them go a bit lala










On the way back we saw the farmer cutting down the hedge and even this far Katie was spooking!









She needs a better bra look at the "cleavage" lol.. this is only its second year but the barbed wire really does a number on their rugs!


----------



## Kalraii

At night I put my phone's brightness down. Which meant today while riding I thought my phone had died.  NO pictures which is a real shame because today was a new milestone for Katie. We did our Jersey loop which she's done plenty now but we went further out on the roads like I normally do when riding Flori. I told Jeni that I love riding her mare but I also need to get Katie exploring, too. So today it was BB and Katie. They make a beautiful pair out. We went somewhere entirely new and for the first time Katie wasn't shaking or trying to tank off home! She was pretty chill xD

We were walking on the pavement/sidewalk and that means there are houses and drives on our left and light poles regularly on our right. Katie is usually pretty good but she started drifting but wasn't especially distracted. I had plenty time to ask for her to move over. She completely ignored it even when I shouted her name and smacked her shoulder with my hand (I don't carry a whip with her dont usually need one!). BASH. My bad knee that's still healing 😭 What the... It did make me a bit grumpy but I am also glad that Katie no longer panics if she does something wrong. But we did practice moving that butt over. She did it a second time about 20minutes later! Clearly I ride too chill because she was a bit too relaxed on a long rein. Well this time I turned her back around and we worked that pole! So for all the following ones she finally understood and moved away from them without any leg and a bit of exaggeration lol. But I praised her because it worked. I've never had a problem like this with her she's usually very aware of her size and us. Maybe just an off day, which would make sense as we did go out of her comfort zone to a new ar️ea.

I can't complain too much because we passed a million "scary" obstacles. Flying bags, bins, boxes, portaloos. There were tree cutters working on ahead in someone's front garden and Jeni began to stress, shouting for them to stop. Her horse BB didn't even look at them as we approached so I told her to relax, the horses are fine. Can you believe it? ME?! They were on a tall ladder trimming stuff than 5 meters from us and debris was floating around, workers collecting stuff. They aren't cutting a literal tree mind you it is safe to walk past, just a risk with the horses. It was so noisy but they just gave them a quick look and we went past without issue. So we can do that but not walk on the lane by the motorway? Hm.

We did a bit more trotting today and actually I'm finding it kinda hard to adjust between Mocha/Flori's small trot to Katie's huge one. Rising trot specifically. Other than that she's like sitting on the most comfortable armchair. There's something to be said about riding the same horses repeatedly, it really does help with comfort and confidence, both ways. I need to be stricter with schooling on the go but basically when I'm on and we're having a good time I am LAZY. I'm not exactly helping myself improve here so this week my goal is to create a checklist to try and complete. I like checklists.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I often do that with my phone turning the brightness down! Then I am like "why can't I see my phone" and my 13 year old always fixes it for me.

Sounds like a great ride (except for the bashed knee). Well done.

Horses with big trots are hard. I had never ridden one to understand this till recently, but the new lesson horse I am riding now has an enormous and very bouncy trot. I am slowing learning to keep with it but I feel I have to really work on doing a big rise compared with on the other horses I have ridden. That seemed strange to me as I originally thought big bouncy trot, I will just get thrown up super easy and have to control the down. But I think I have to really control the up so that I can keep with it. Not sure. Have not 100% figured it out yet.


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> I often do that with my phone turning the brightness down! Then I am like "why can't I see my phone" and my 13 year old always fixes it for me.
> 
> Sounds like a great ride (except for the bashed knee). Well done.
> 
> Horses with big trots are hard. I had never ridden one to understand this till recently, but the new lesson horse I am riding now has an enormous and very bouncy trot. I am slowing learning to keep with it but I feel I have to really work on doing a big rise compared with on the other horses I have ridden. That seemed strange to me as I originally thought big bouncy trot, I will just get thrown up super easy and have to control the down. But I think I have to really control the up so that I can keep with it. Not sure. Have not 100% figured it out yet.


I can do it sitting trot now which is reverse of what I was able to 🤦‍♀️ One step forward and then one step.. sideways?


----------



## Kalraii

Rain rain rain rain rain. I am SO SICK OF RAIN. It's just nonstop. Give me snow, just something _different_ please. I shouldn't complain we're really quite temperate here . But mud just gets everywhere.

Today is Mocha's turn. Because the footing is so slippery we just stuck to the lane today. It's concrete+fine gravel in some parts but extremely solid footing which Mocha obviously prefers. We did about 2 miles and I would have got more photos but rain and my phone is 6 years old and temperamental lol. Had to turn around when we saw the tractor with its hedge cutter attachment coming our way. We did reach one of the farmers fields where the cows, a herd of 40ish by the looks, were resting again the foliage by the fence. Mocha told them off (read: spooked) and for 0.1 second I felt like a boss as the poor lot of em legged it away! I told her that some of you on here would be very prowd of her cow "skills" .Just after that splat the automatic gates beside us began to clang and creak open. At no point did she do anything bad or unmanageable. We spent most of this ride in trot. We set a nice pace and let them go. Mocha freaking loved it just covering ground ears pointing forward. I noticed that sometimes she would slow a little and it happened a few times before I realised she was letting Toby catch up behind. He likes to take his time doing anything the cheeky guy. He's the type of horse happy to be left behind if it meant he didn't have to make any effort.

I used my fancy hi vis rainsheet for the first time. But Mocha was slightly steaming with it on, oops. Post ride (she's munching a treat in both of these every time I try take a picture she walks at me):


----------



## TrainedByMares

I just learned all this recently too! I can post the trot on short little Nicki just fine and when I tried to do the same on much taller Jesse, nothing good came of it. We were totally out of synch. Weird. I thought maybe it was me getting dumber but the next time I rode Nicki, I did just fine.


----------



## ACinATX

What do you do about your tack with all that rain? Just dry it off when you're done? Oil it?


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> What do you do about your tack with all that rain? Just dry it off when you're done? Oil it?


I have a waterproof saddle cover for riding just didn't use it today. I'm not that concerned as I take it home and let it dry off. Got it last winter and not oiled it since as it hasn't needed it yet. The lady with me today (her saddle) is never taken home and I'm amazed that over several years its still just fine. She does clean it a bit more and her bridle definitely gets a bit mouldy.


----------



## tinyliny

Fun rides! you are really getting out and about a lot, for it being winter. We, too, have had rain , lots of snow, more rain, and lastly . .. rain. we haven't had but one dry day in the last 10.

I had a thought, about Katie banging your knee into the lamp post: if you have that issue, turn your horse's nose toward the object she is getting too close to , enough that if she keeps going, she will bang her own head into it. She will bend outward and go around it. I used to ride on this one segment of trail in our local forested park where the trees were really close to the traill. At spots, there was just barely room for a horse's barrel and a knee on each side to pass between two tree trunks .. I named that trail section "Knee-knocker".


----------



## Kalraii

tinyliny said:


> Fun rides! you are really getting out and about a lot, for it being winter. We, too, have had rain , lots of snow, more rain, and lastly . .. rain. we haven't had but one dry day in the last 10.
> 
> I had a thought, about Katie banging your knee into the lamp post: if you have that issue, turn your horse's nose toward the object she is getting too close to , enough that if she keeps going, she will bang her own head into it. She will bend outward and go around it. I used to ride on this one segment of trail in our local forested park where the trees were really close to the traill. At spots, there was just barely room for a horse's barrel and a knee on each side to pass between two tree trunks .. I named that trail section "Knee-knocker".


Thank you! I know, I'm in shock tbh. Momentum? We're lucky we have a lane with good footing. I think I'll have to name every street we go down "Knee-Knocker"  Or maybe Wingmirror Mayhem. There's one alley, a literal alley behind a school and a cemetery, where I suck my tummy in.. as if it helps  I'll give your tip a go but I'm sure Katie will just frighten herself. I definitely wish you were around to tell me that when I was on a school horse trying to scrape me off the fence aha.

Are you on the hunt for a new steed Tiny? I really loved reading your stories from your rides out and miss them :<


----------



## Knave

I hit my knee something awful in high school. I feel for you.

I was team roping on a mare I had never come out of the box on. When you break out of the box you go from standing to a hard run in that first jump. I was used to coming out on my paint horse, who was a spectacular roping horse. On him, you held him in until you wanted him to break, and you just gave him his head. He did the rest.

The mare needed directed, but I hadn’t thought of that. She was only four or so. I dropped her head when I wanted her to break, and she broke, but my knee hit the side of the box so hard that everyone heard the pop. It ripped my jeans off, and I stopped her about half way down the arena. That knee was already swollen up big!


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I hit my knee something awful in high school. I feel for you.
> 
> I was team roping on a mare I had never come out of the box on. When you break out of the box you go from standing to a hard run in that first jump. I was used to coming out on my paint horse, who was a spectacular roping horse. On him, you held him in until you wanted him to break, and you just gave him his head. He did the rest.
> 
> The mare needed directed, but I hadn’t thought of that. She was only four or so. I dropped her head when I wanted her to break, and she broke, but my knee hit the side of the box so hard that everyone heard the pop. It ripped my jeans off, and I stopped her about half way down the arena. That knee was already swollen up big!


That sounds like AGONY! How long did it take to heal?


----------



## Knave

I don’t remember how long. I had a team roping the next day I made it work for. I remember riding with that foot out of the stirrup the rest of the time. I probably should have gotten it xrayed. I have a picture of it somewhere. I tell you what, I will always hold a horse I don’t know from now on. Lol


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I don’t remember how long. I had a team roping the next day I made it work for. I remember riding with that foot out of the stirrup the rest of the time. I probably should have gotten it xrayed. I have a picture of it somewhere. I tell you what, I will always hold a horse I don’t know from now on. Lol


I'd love a picture xD Man that is a tough lesson, still. My knee is taking forever to heal and it makes it quite irate that I can't kneel on it -.-


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry. I will say my less dramatic hits on fences and such have only taken a couple of days. Hopefully yours will be like that!


----------



## Kalraii

Today's another busy day. It is lesson day with my amazing coach who has been off over the new years so had some catching up to do. Jeni kindly let me ride BB in her session - she couldn't attend so said I could have the lesson on him. In fact, she'd let me ride her horses on the days she works so they get out but I've been buiding confidence getting my own mares out much less someone else's. But this is a good opportunity and I've been doing well so far and both hers are fat so could use the extra help if I can manage it (and I'd love to ride them if I feel its safe). 










I was early to the lesson by 20mins oops. BB is a very clever boy with terrible ground manners. Like a big lovable dog. He doesn't mean to hurt but he will walk into pressure and you have to be careful with your head around him. Jeni is a sweet tiny lady and at 15.3hh he uses his strength to his advantage. To mount him the only way to keep him still is to put a scoop of treats on the floor and hope you get on before he's done. Sometimes he'll trot off before your leg is over and he has been known to tank off on a whim. But very clever, amazing dressage brain despite his club foot. Even still I wanted my coach to help me with him as she's worked with him plenty.

Mounting. Well you know how I am with it. I didn't want to rely on treats and you think he'd stand still at the block? He'd swing his butt away every time my foot went near the stirrup. Because Jeni pays for the coaching I am doing everything in line with my instructor. So she got on the mounting block and asked nicely, then demanded, then spanked him- fairly, adequately- until he gave it up and kept that butt close. He is a strange horse. Can be anxious and high strung, very opinionated and bolshy and at the same time he's very clever and full of confidence out on the roads and trails. But he's used to being pointed somewhere and goes himself. He's rarely asked to DO anything technical on our rides its mostly just forward with trot and some canter. He can argue and will throw in a buck if very resistant but you bet I wasn't gonna push that hard today 

He's SO comfortable. Our first trot he shot off for home like a bullet but I put to practice what she's been teaching me on my girls. He's so quick to respond and once he learned that he couldn't take the mick out of me he listened and began to drop his head. I enjoyed the lesson so much and learned so much. It's so good to ride a different type of horse. He's utterly spoiled and he's like the goof of our little horse family. I can ride him again next week so see how it goes. The goal is to be able to take him out alone but baby steps.

Up next Katie and Mocha of course. I wanted to long-rein, drive, lead from behind my instructor called it. First we checked they are OK (ofc they are!) and then I had a go. Well, circles are hard. I was only hoping to do straights. Katie got very upset when she didn't know the answer - really upset :< But this is good because I want to expose her to challenging situations and continue to let her know its OK. Mocha rushed at first but soon relaxed. Both went like pros for my instructor. I managed hexagons and walked into a tree  So now I've got more homework.
























Do they look fat? I mean you can see other pictures. Someone implied that mine are fat and I worry :< But they look OK to me and are muscling up slowly.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Looks like you had some nice weather! Katie looks a bit chunky but I'm no expert


----------



## Knave

I don’t think they look fat. Katie is like Cash; they are made to have a bit of a different look than people are used to seeing. It drives me bonkers when my husband calls Cash fat. He’s the fittest horse on the place!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Must be a guy thing!


----------



## gottatrot

I've knocked my knees on many trees in the forest. Nothing has broken, thankfully. You can push off the tree if it comes down to the last second, and usually gain an inch of clearance by leaning the horse's barrel away with your entire body. LOL.

Katie might be a touch over ideal weight, but I think feel is most accurate, especially when horses are in a winter coat. In photos I look to see a depression behind the shoulder and at the flank. My reasons for saying perhaps she is over are that it looks like she might have a crease down her butt and a little fat over the tail head. The area over the flank and behind the shoulder do not appear depressed like Mocha's do, and she might have a slight crest.

My three "go to" areas I feel on horses are over the ribs, the spine, and the sacroiliac area. When a horse is not overweight you should be able to feel the ribs with just a little pressure on the side, feel the spine at least flat with the back or very slightly raised, and also feel the little nubs of bones over the sacroiliac. If you can't feel those areas or it is difficult, the horse needs to lose a little weight.

Mainly it is good to feel those areas to keep track of whether the horse is gaining or losing over time. I feed hay based on if those areas are getting sunk under fat or if I feel too much bone. Horses carry weight differently, but some horses that distribute it nicely over their bodies end up getting overweight without us noticing. A friend's horse looked so nice to us until you felt him and realized his ribs were buried under inches of fat.


----------



## Kalraii

Thanks @gottatrot. Both times I pushed off the pole and even stood up the second one to try bring my leg out behind me. Everything happened too fast haha. I did a fat-feel-test and Mocha you can feel her ribs easily and if fully clipped you probably could see them at some angles I reckon. She gets more feed/forage than Katie - well Katie only gets enough that she'll eat her supplements which is a problem at times. Mocha I think looks just right but have to monitor closely then. She had zero muscle to begin with and her neck has only recently begun to firm up. It's nice to see her belly has lifted too. Before she looked heavily pregnant and wormy. She definitely was wormed I think it was "just" nutritional deficiency and being unfit.

I can feel Katie's ribs without trying too hard and her spine very easily. Looks are deceiving coz she's not a horse you wanna ride bareback  She doesn't have a gigantic crest like she did last spring at least. But defo think she needs to shed some pounds now. @Knave I know what you mean, it really is hard because she's a heavy build. Here's a picture of when I first got her, had her only a couple months at this point. Looking back I would say now she's a bit underweight - certainly under muscled. Would you say the same? I always doubt myself as come across as people who are blind to the fat or so extreme they can't tell the difference between thin and muscled sleek y'know.










I mean look at that butt - or lack of one! Speaking of butts since I changed supplements with extra protein, e and amino acids I noticed that THAT specifically has begun to fill in. Might be the new diet and the new training regime helping improve her self-carriage.

Today was a Worm War. I wormed Katie this time with plain moxidectin not the combined one that treats tapeworm as well. No reaction  So all I have to do is do tapeworm separately. I decided to do the same for Mocha coz she's old and its easier on their tummy I guess. I'm worming Mocha after my ride tomorrow. I had a big giggle while trying on the new ear bonnet

















Mares eh? Where's their sense of humour?! Neither were very impressed 

I walked through the field on my way home today and tried getting some nice pictures. It's hard because Mocha was terrorizing Katie.











Katie saw a shiny silver balloon trapped in the fence behind me and came to investigate


----------



## Knave

I agree she looked underweight. I do think that horses like her and Cash are built in a way we are not used to seeing. Yes, I believe Cash could easily get fat, but I do not think that he actually is fat. He has this muscling we are not used to seeing too. It is called the trapezius thoracis according to google. It’s different than any of the quarters, Arabs, or thoroughbreds we have ever been around. Husband always points it out as fat, but for whatever reason it is just developed differently. I wonder if it needed to develop to move those big shoulders?

I actually wish it wasn’t so developed, because it is part of why I can’t pull as heavy as he is capable and keep a saddle in place. He lacks withers. Yet, he is not fat! 😂 He’s like a big linebacker. He may weigh a lot and a tape measure would show mass, but it is muscled mass. Lol. He has no crest or other fatty areas we see with overweight horses. He does not have the fat built up on his tailbone or anything of the sort. He is just big.

I see Katie and think she is built to also be just big.


----------



## Knave

It is a little funny. Beamer has always been one to get fat. It’s just him. We worked to keep him fit during certain times, but he always leaned to fat.

When we dropped him off at his new home, husband said, “I know he is fat, but he is an easy keeper you will see.” They laughed at us, “You think he is fat?! Our horses are fat. He is not fat.” Without competition for food there, he probably will balloon up for a bit until springtime comes around.


----------



## gottatrot

I also think Katie was thin in that early photo. She is a big, solid horse. That's also why feel is the most important, because pictures are so deceiving. We can't tell if she has spine or if you can feel the ribs, so you know how she really is. You can feel if there is muscling or fat. As @Knave said, horses put muscle in interesting areas. I doubt you are in any danger of letting your horses get overweight. 
I've taken photos on the same day that made Hero look thin, and overweight. Sometimes shadows make it look like his spine is showing, or like he has fat deposits.


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave @gottatrot thanks so much I didn't forget your posts I just like to sit down properly when I upload things and respond ^^ I feel so bad when I look at photos of Katie in the past. And I'm so grateful for my then instructor speaking up to me because we did increase her feed after. Last yard (my second) one of their points trying to get me to sell was that she was a hard keeper. I don't think she's either or she loses weight and puts on just fine so basically I'm admitting right now that if she's fat, its coz of me! 😅 It is insane to me that 15.1 Mocha eats more. But I'm starting to think that a lot of expenditure went into healing her insides and eventually, soon, I'll have to cut it down. Her coat has begun to shine.

A lot happening this week. I'll work backwards. Poor Mocha and her tooth :< Was planning to have it out in February. Basically a molar is sideways but it wasn't interfering and she wasn't in pain. But late last night for her 10pm mash I hear crunching. Her ear that side was back. She was gaping and trying to right the tooth which must have come loose. The earliest the vet can get here is 3pm. Maybe its loose enough to be pulled which would be a relief in all honesty because when I spoke to the owner last he said she wasn't a great loader and vet trips were a struggle. And knowing how people try downplay things I just envision her having such a bad time that she might colic. She's not exactly young y'know. The owner knew about that tooth before and was advised to just let it fall out. My vet (also new to her) said she needed surgery but I've been trying to work with my friend (an instructor but not mine) to help with loading. I don't even know how she travels yet. Things slipped away from me after our last fuel crisis as the transport company couldn't operate for obvious reasons. Anyway I feel bad but here we are. Vet is coming today. Fingers crossed he can yank it out. Unless anyone else has any other ideas? >.<

----------------------------------

Riding! Yay lets think of something good. So I like riding any horse and with anyone that is sensible. Reading walkin's post yesterday about enjoying sliding down mudbanks made me shiver. Katie has gone down on me, sliding on her knees eating the dewy grass down the hill quite happily. Got up fine. Just a slip and she wasn't worried. I should have gotten off but by the time I realised it could have been dangerous she was up and I was laughing. My friend behind was screaming!  I don't think I give Katie enough credit for what she's capable given all that's she's done! Why is that? Does some part of me want to protect her? Do I NOT fully trust her then? I trust her reactions but not necessarily trust her? Guilt is what I feel as I write that out. Is it that I don't want to push her or actually I'm afraid to push myself? I'm gonna bet its the latter. I feel like I'm teetering on some sort of ledge but I don't know of what. I feel like something's gonna happen soon, neither good nor bad. Strange.

Mocha I trust implicitly. How does that work? Maybe coz I have this idea in my mind that she's NOT capable, she's a frail old lady? But she's 500kg+ of horse with a history of bad behaviour. Yet I ride her bitless, not as if I have any other option, in a miklam which is a glorified headcollar the way I use it. Maybe because I trust her implicitly she trusts me implicitly? I don't do anything special I just ride her on a loose rein because she hates pressure on her head and she stops on the tiniest pressure on her nose without a fuss now. Point and go. She actually seems to prefer me riding over my instructor whom she always seems slightly tense for, my instructor who really does like contact and despairs a bit when Mocha wants her off her face. I just think she's the most fantastic little hacking horse and I'm gutted to not have gotten her younger and pray we have many more years together. She's getting fitter, too. We went for an hour and a half hack and towards the end I was getting worried but she never showed any signs of struggling nor any pain or stiffness after anywhere, or even the next couple days. I'm also very happy that she has no negative signs when saddling or bridling so far she's really enjoying herself!

Just after crossing the scary and LOUD motorway bridge. Jane was on Toby behind me. She gets off to cross the bridge and on Katie I might as well. Mocha was coping fine and I didn't want to give her reason to doubt otherwise. With Katie the barrier is below my knee so even just a normal spook worries me.










We went into the farmer's field that he insured so we could ride in ^^ This is the short end. There's another 6 or so acres straight behind us. A long narrow field with great footing since the rain stopped.










Jane, being on foot, was on gate duty. She begged that I keep Mocha close and NOT eating grass because it made her gelding upset to watch her eat. She's very strict with him. He can't even look at grass much less eat it. I tried holding Mocha but she is wise and told me off "woman, not as if we're doing anything why can't I enjoy this buffet?!" She began to prance and shake her head up and down vigorously. My friend was taking so long to get on bless her coz Toby was a bit frightened of the trunk she was trying to mount off. In any case I felt it a bit unreasonable to get Mocha worked up over grass and said sorry, but no. I'm usually quite accommodating and I tried holding her but ultimately, I'd rather not have _two_ horses worked up. It was our first time in this field with me riding and this wasn't a battle that I wanted to fight today. Anyway, I have no problem a horse eating as long as they listen and go when I ask. Mocha is very reasonable and is never a problem. Katie resents me and has on occasion perked her bottom up and swished her tail in anger but over time has learned that its more enjoyable for everyone if she complies. Patience eh? So as a result:










Poor Jane  She got on fine. I was a bit nervous in a big open field on Mocha but she's never given me a reason to stress so off we went. Man we did a lot of trotting and Mocha did offer to canter a few times but Jane was worried. I felt SO safe. That even if she took off in a gallop that I'd be fine. Honestly she's still not balanced for an extended canter with a rider, even I can feel that. She had to work and got sweaty but was enjoying herself so much and never faltered. She came back to me every time, well never really left in the first place. I seriously can't believe it. THIS is the type of first horse a first time owner should get 😅 Well, not really, but you know what I mean.

But all that trotting was really good. I have had a bit of a stiff back, slipped disc I think. But all this riding is making it go away and help with my hips! edit: this is where my back is bad, it wasn't a fully slipped disc ofc or I'd be crippled but defo on its way! I keep active and remember to use my knees when lifting. But... free physical therapy yay!

----------------------------------------

Before my ride on Mocha I was out 2 hours on Flori again. If I didn't ride Flori for my friend, I don't think she'd get ridden. I really want to take Katie on these hacks and she's promised me that next weekend she'll be free for a few days so we can take all of them out. As you can see it was a lovely day!










Flori was a young untrained feral when our other friend (also an instructor) got her and trained her for the riding school. When she got depressed years later instead of agreeing to euthanasia at the age of 9 our friend bought her back and brought her here, to generously gift her to Jeni. She has arthritis in one knee due to a small arena and endless circles thats improved a lot since being here apparently. She's built like a tank and omg she can go flat and fast. Her size is deceiving she can GO! Jeni is brave and loves fast so gallops Flori whenever she can. Unfortunately her last ride on her, Flori overtook BB in front (someone else riding him) and went gallop-bucking down the lane home. THIS LANE. Look at the footing who would wanna bail on that?! Enough to shake her confidence. This woman has balls of steel so I make sure to not let Flori get away from me, best I can  And pray. However, she's nearly bombproof, this cob. She just likes to race.

If I'm honest I'm a bit of a passenger on Flori. She has a mind of her own. The nature of our hacks out are just point and go and there's not much we can do. Her owner is self-taught and, until me, had the opinion that schooling was boring (without knowing what it really involves). She pays for BB to be ridden by my instructor to get him out while she's working and he's getting REALLY fancy but she doesn't seem that interested, only as long as he's having fun. She's definitely interested in jumping though but would need another horse. Still, she has an amazing seat, an amazing air of confidence. She is very kind in her riding, very affectionate and my instructor is quite impressed for someone that hadn't had lessons as am I. So BB was quite a joy to ride, however, as Flori doesn't get ridden by my instructor it means she's basically had no schooling in forever. She still quite dull. I finally think I have come across a horse that needs a "tune up"  She really is wonderful and just needs some extra attention. My friend works very hard and I often do her horses for her in the week. She's given me Flori's tack as well and the freedom to ride both her horses whenever. What a privilege! So maybe I can use some of what I'm learning on Katie and Mocha on Flori as well?  Jeni helped me loads with Mocha and Katie in the beginning so I find it very sweet we're at a point both of us are happy for the other to care for our hoofed babies and ride them.

I got some more "exciting" footage of our road hacking. If you thought the previous ones were narrow check out the alley that passes a school. Turn the volume up so you can partake in the experience  Flori is a regular knee basher. Recording one handed wasn't easy on a horse that ignores seat and leg! 😅












Katie is having her ride today and Thursday. We're gonna go down the lane by the motorway bridge tomorrow in the morning with Ellie and her spicey tb/arab mix gelding. She always says he creates drama so I suggested I come on Katie and they can create drama together. Let's see


----------



## TrainedByMares

Love the videos! Nicki and I would both need tranquilized to ride that! Good luck with the tooth today,hope all goes well!


----------



## Knave

Don’t feel guilty saying that! It’s no animosity, just where you are at. You are doing great with Katie! I think that some horses take longer to develop that trust in. Oddly, sometimes I think that I don’t truly trust a horse until I know what they are capable of. I wonder when they get a bit tight and I talk them out of blowing up, if they could buck me off. It’s the unknown that can get to me. It’s between me and the horse until I know.

Cashman has been taking a few jumps now and then, because apparently winter time has gotten his panties in a twist, and maybe the fact that husband and I keep swapping on him while Lucy is out. Oddly, it made me more confident and trust him more. Oh, I get irritated, but now I know what he does, and that I am not scared of it. His mass had me always have that bit of distrust, plus at two if he took a jump over a rabbit or whatever, it literally knocked the wind out of me! I didn’t know that was a possibility, but it’s just not like that. I’m not scared of it anymore.


----------



## carshon

I love your posts! You have come so very far in your riding and how you care for your horses. I am keeping Mocha in my thoughts and hope the tooth comes out with no issues.


----------



## egrogan

Agree with all the others, it's a pleasure to see you and your mares blossom and most important, have fun adventures. I too hope Mocha's tooth exam gives her some relief.


----------



## Kalraii

Thank you so much for the kind words it means a lot. I shall think more on this as I ride Katie tomorrow. @Knave did you mean that when Cashman was younger he'd spook bigger?  I've never experienced ones that quite take the air out of me! 

About Mocha's tooth. Good news and bad. Good in a sense that I have some time to work on this loading, but a month max which works out as originally planned. Bad in that the tooth aint loose and in fact, was never loose. It's super snug. That crunching sound was her bottom tooth having grown a bit uneven. No more crunching today though? Her mouth is fine and no signs of infection at all. She wasn't in pain or much that we could tell. That upper molar is also _growing_ sideways outwards. Iknow it was sideways but I had no idea it was still growing. Duh, makes sense right? It's not infected or falling out so what else?  I felt so silly. It's a perfectly fine tooth if not for facing the wrong way! Any ideas on what could have possibly caused a molar to turn outwards? It is a new thing because the old owner had the dentist out for it when, before owning her, I informed them of her bad breath. Because of the loading and past history etc it was advised to let it fall out, which is clearly never gonna happen.

I've got 9 sachets of pain killer, cant remember name off the top of my head, for any days she seems uncomfortable or for riding, as she is very bright eyed and sad that she didn't come out today. Just need to book horsebox several times this month. £££$$$$. And hope I manage it. 

*Lessons*

No chance of a break. I had to cross the entire field FIVE TIMES today on foot to fetch in *****y horses eating hay put out. It takes me 10mins to just reach them on the far side. Katie, BB and Flori all looked at each other and laughed knowingly. "Today be lesson day, let's make her work". Which would also be fine if I didn't have only 30 mins to fetch in, groom and tack up TWO horses. So I was a bit stressed today. To top it off the two houses by the gate/mounting block had the lorry out for their septic tanks to be pumped. But most of all WHY WOULDN'T THEY COME? Duh coz I feed their main meals at night and only come in the day to ride._ I know this_ but it makes no sense to feed them extra hay when hay is being put out. I'd rather they have a full belly to help last them a couple hours overnight as its overgrazed now. Anyway its not on, I'm gonna halve their night meal on days I'm riding and lure them in for my mental health lol. I don't always bring them in to ride anyway, we do so many other activities. Grrrrr  You know which horse came over willingly? MOCHA! The one I wasn't riding! 

BB went first. I ran out of time to get the others sorted so my instructor rode him, once we managed to get on lol. He was real spooky today and has no ground manners. None. He'll mow me over without a thought because a pigeon farted kinda spooky. His owner wont even lead him out onto the lane because he bodily drags her around. He's given me a bloody nose once and she's had two black eyes twice just coz he doesn't watch his head. He's improved tenfold since I've been working with him but today was an off day. However, once you're on? He's a real gem. Instructor thinks he's too clever and gets away with murder. There's only so much I can do though. He needs handling every day and I don't have the time for it, even if I adore him. So to some extent I'm just gonna have to suck it up aint I? His owner works her butt off at her business so doesn't have the time either. But he's an amazing riding horse and so affectionate when relaxed. He's not mean which is his saving grace. Just a big dog with no boundaries, not for lack of potential. 

Instead of a lesson I thought why not take Mocha on a nice hack somewhere new? I invited Jane and Annette to tag along. I am paying for instructor to ride Katie and take her in the lead so next time we can swap horses and I'll take the lead. Well, Mocha was out of commission so I took Flori. Which works out because she needs the exercise badly. The ride was uneventful and all the horses behaved. We went back to a little green and trotted behind my instructor bit like a group lesson  Katie was doing this lovely floaty trot and right behind her was me, with Flori desperately diving left and right to run and overtake, her lil legs jackhammering full speed. She broke out into canter a few times but I managed to keep her back. The funny thing is, my instructor trots for several minutes at a time. After about 30 in seconds Flori was beginning to wonder if we'd ever stop. Around 1 minute she started to get tired and my instructor urged me to push her on when she started to slow, "teach her to conserve her energy". What is also funny - or not- is she will try bite other horses bums. A few months ago I was on Katie trotting and Flori got too close behind (nose to tail) and Katie without breaking stride went to double barrel her (felt like a huge buck to me!) and since then Flori has never tried it and at least keeps her distance from Katie. So there's that. So minutes are passing and Flori was sweating. I finally let her rest and the others had a small canter. I didn't trust her to canter there, Jeni normally makes her go flat out and I really didn't fancy that. She also does a gallop-speed transition into canter which I am intimidated by and bounce around. But its hard not to love her, she's so sweet and clever. She has a lot of try as well learning new things.

It's funny isn't it, their quirks? Things to work on. I can see how it can become addictive. That's with my meagre riding ability 

Katie really needed this lesson I can just tell. Her face was so relaxed and she truly enjoys being ridden by my instructor. She is getting really good at this pirouette business, can really see it coming together. It's so nice watching things that I'll, hopefully, be able to learn myself and grow into. I've very lucky to have a well-rounded mare like her with a pretty good ethic, albeit on the slightly lazier side. She loves jumping, her favourite thing but has also come to really love dressage, too. Leading hacks fries her brain atm but that's not a bad thing she always seems in a really good mood for a few days after accomplishing something stressful. I lunged her the other day and she was very angry with me after 😅 I was only trying to do some nice transitions and change of direction but noooooo it was totally_ ME_ who told her to slide like a nutter full length of the lunging rope bucking, squealing and farting like a mad fairy! To be fair I hadn't "lunged" her in months so she was a bit fresh and a bit annoyed that she couldn't eat. But still. For sure this is a mare that will let her opinion be known! If I don't get her in first she'll throw herself in the mud in a tantrum is one of her favourites. My friend calls it "The Dirty Protest" 

Well tomorrow is Katie up the lane. I'm optimistic after today. Let's see...


----------



## ACinATX

TrainedByMares said:


> Love the videos! Nicki and I would both need tranquilized to ride that! Good luck with the tooth today,hope all goes well!


OMG me too. Especially me.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Well done. You are getting such varied experiences with your riding. I too like riding different horses and figuring them out. And, I also get intimidated by fast bouncy canter transitions. I may have to face one today in my lesson. I declined last week because so far I have only trotted this horse (one that has one of those super big bouncy trots that I can barely sit), so I am feeling a little anxious about the canter transition. Fine with cantering, it is just that blooming transition.

The alley must be funny from the school side if the kids are out in the playground. They would just see your heads bobbing along the top.


----------



## Knave

Yes, he was capable of bigger more athletic movements when he was younger. I think he’s just so stinking big now that it takes a lot more effort to get off the ground that hard. Lol. Even in the corral bucking he rarely gets much height anymore. He’s just too big.

Big is powerful, but tends towards slowness too.

I hate that lack of boundaries! Cash can be that way. I think he thinks that he is number one if something is going down. Otherwise he’s quite good. Lol


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> Well done. You are getting such varied experiences with your riding. I too like riding different horses and figuring them out. And, I also get intimidated by fast bouncy canter transitions. I may have to face one today in my lesson. I declined last week because so far I have only trotted this horse (one that has one of those super big bouncy trots that I can barely sit), so I am feeling a little anxious about the canter transition. Fine with cantering, it is just that blooming transition.
> 
> The alley must be funny from the school side if the kids are out in the playground. They would just see your heads bobbing along the top.


Oooo good luck. I usually cheat in the transition and just go sitting trot a few steps > canter to avoid all that drama! I wish I could on Flori but she doesn't think, she just goes, so its much harder to get that nice one :< I had many lessons on Katie that went like this: "annnd go back to sitting trot".... "I said go back to sitting trot"... "like now."* Me*: "do I have too eeeek?" and proceed to lose both stirrups because I mistimed the downward transition, too. When at the riding school I also always asked for a different horse each time for this reason.

The school kids can actually see us and often are absolute maniacs during lunch - screaming, running over. Everything we DON'T want. Fortunately all the horses are used to it. Most of them have never seen a live sheep or a cow so I forgive their reaction. The horses too. Jeni and I feel pretty famous when we go out cars actually stop and people take pictures they are that amazed. I actually feel a bit sorry for them but glad to be able to share this amazing hobby with the world. We often get harassed about lessons. And I mean a LOT!


----------



## gottatrot

Too bad about the tooth. At least it's not rattling around bothering her at the moment I guess.

What I've found is that when you can finally trust a horse, it helps take things to a new level. Horses have difficulty trusting us until we trust them completely. Yet that doesn't mean you can just try trusting a horse right away. Sometimes horses are really dangerous, and if they're going to throw a buck in or spook terribly, you really are not wise to trust that they never will, or be unprepared. It seems like there is this unavoidable period where you are being careful and can't trust what the horse does, like @Knave describes. But once you finally know what things that horse is going to do, and become comfortable, then you finally can truly relax and the horse will improve by leaps and bounds (lol, not leaping and bounding). 

I'm the same about letting horses graze under saddle. For me it seems like if I insist they never graze, they keep it in their mind and worry about never grazing. If I allow it at times, but with rules, then they seem to stop worrying they will never eat, and wait for my direction. Plus it is a handy thing for horses to know if you ever plan to do a very long ride, and want to get some food in their stomach now and then. Of course you might get off and take a break, but sometimes it's nice to have them take a few bites at times while you're still on.


----------



## Knave

I agree with both you and @gottatrot about eating. It’s more common here to not allow a horse to eat, but I do. My grandpa always told me that a horse lasted longer at work if you let him grab a bite here and there. I was the only one who believed him and did it. There are certain horses who seem to lose control about eating, and those I don’t allow, but anyone else can.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> There are certain horses who seem to lose control about eating, and those I don’t allow, but anyone else can.


Unfortunately, I have a bunch of those. I am trying to teach them that they can eat if they snatch things from time to time. I lean more towards endurance riders, who have taught me this. Do you think I can teach the horses this? So far, it has been fairly tricky.

When I was a kid in 4-H, I was taught they absolutely never must eat, ever, under saddle. That was one of the many things I was taught that I thought, "Hmmm, that doesn't really make much sense." When I was in my late 20's, I met a novice rider who said she had a deal with her very nice well-behaved novice horse. The horse was allowed to munch on the trail if it didn't interfere with the ride. The horse knew this. If the horse started to take advantage, she lost the privilege. I believed her, and thought, "Hmmmm, that makes sense."


----------



## Kalraii

I have the same deal with my horses - they can eat but they must listen when I ask them to go. Simple really, they get to enjoy their time out too. I think when they aren't a working horse and don't have a specific job they enjoy they need _something_ to keep them motivated. 

*Was drama made?*
So had our morning ride today. I forgot my phone on charge - typical! My friend is on her spicey lil pony, a problem coz he's been rehabbed and has kissing spine + tendon issue in his hinds I believe - his owner has done the full works, as in _really_ done the full works. He's a strong dressage pony after all the in-hand work and finally got the all clear to begin light riding which makes me so happy. She's an amazing rider and I really enjoy her company. The other regular hackers here have commented, not in a mean way, that they don't enjoy her pony's antics when out - it stresses them, fair enough. But he's a very good boy just jigs a lot, bunny hops out of excitement all things that his owner manages fine because of their bond and her skill. But he can set other horses off. Fortunately he doesn't set Mocha off and was calmer with her. But we both knew that it wasn't gonna be the same with Katie  

We started off fine. The horses sucking back not wanting to go around the corner as the motorway began to get close parallel to the lane. Usual stuff really. Get around the corner and they give up and start walking. Katie is a little resistant but nothing like she was last year. The lane is quiet fortunately. I've not ridden Katie in this direction in a good few months nor have I personally ridden her so far down the lane this side. But so far so good. We had a little trot. I was relaxed to begin with and I was so happy I began thinking how I can bring Katie down the lane with other riders now (who are afraid of HER antics lol). Spoke too soon. My friend asked if we're liked to trot a section with good footing and I agreed. Well her pony broke out in a huge trot, on the verge of cantering and Katie just started cantering straight from walk lol  In the past I'd have tensed up and yanked on the reins so I'm very pleased that when it happened I just went with the flow, since it was a nice controlled canter and to try and bring her back to trot calmly. She's soooo comfortable and easy in canter but before I could think about bringing her back pony spooked sideways and I swear his belly touched the ground! I have no idea how my friend can sit that! 😅 I later learned it was a pigeon. He continued bunny hopping forward and Katie continued cantering but turned her head sideways to look right at me and her expression was "mum, we ok?" It was so funny to be cantering forward with her trying to look directly at me! I gave her a pat and we came back to a walk as we reached a wide tractor gate where we turn around. Katie immediately wanted to run home and I took a calming breath to ask her to slow down a bit and she bucked! "Sorry!" I hear a call from behind. Apparently the pony was annoyed to be behind and tried to bite her bottom! Phew, I was relieved she wasn't trying to buck me off and pleased that I can sit it. I mean both legs came up and I was shoved forward but it wasn't a get _me_ off buck. Thankfully. 

The dragons were breathing fire now. But I felt OK. I guess its just exposure coz previously my heart would be in my throat and my mouth would be dry and I'd have ringing in my ears over the worry of her bolting and running a pedestrian down mostly. Not even for me, but for others. We were laughing at their antics as they were jigging along down the lane together looking posh. It was controlled enough I had the brain to think about my breathing and trying to think about contact. Doing S shapes and the occasional circle. It was so funny we both gave them a moment to relax and they both broke out in trot again >.< Katie constantly wanted to stretch low but if I let her have her head she'd obviously abuse that freedom. I tried turning her into a fence when she simply would not slow down after many requests and man she just began trotting _sideways._ Once I got her back my friend and I were laughing at how my instructor is doing too well with the lateral work. How dare she make my horse more nimble!  Turning into the fence used to work! I guess in future I just let her trot sideways? I'm not used to it and asked my friend if I was managing OK and she reassured me I was doing fine. Comforting words coming from a veteran very used to this behaviour.

So we got back in one piece but drama was indeed made! 

I guess its all very good practice - Katie and my friend's pony set each other off definitely but its practice for us both, well my friend doesn't need it but I certainly do! I like that really in a sort of controlled manner I can expose myself to this behaviour from Katie and learn to manage it close to home. I used to stress about it but I guess its a blessing in disguise and I can alternate horses which is also good for my friend, exposing her pony to different horses, too. He's not done much in the couple of years being rehabbed. I'd rather have easy access to practice for both our sakes rather than be fine all the time and suddenly deal with it when we go somewhere new. It's easy to say control your breathing and watch your seat and hands but if you're not used to it its scary! So here's to growing 🍷


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Kalraii, what an awesome post! So much fun to hear your excitement of progress made with your horses and in your own handling of situations. Such a fun read! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

That was a good post! For what it’s worth, I think it’s rare the horse who will run over a person. I’ve only known Cash who wouldn’t care a bit about who he ran over, and one horse named Charlie who wouldn’t unless panicked, because panicked he would go “blind.”

I used to make General prance. He did it to bother me when he was in a mood, and it did bother me for some reason unknown, he always could get under my skin. He was super broke though, any movement you wanted he could do. So, one day I got frustrated when he started prancing and I decided to just go with it. “Fine, let’s dance then.” General didn’t know what to do with my reaction, so he figured he’d quit.

Instead I made him keep dancing along for a fair distance. I think he only tried it once more. It’s one thing to do it when you are the one making the decision, but a whole other if someone tells you to do it apparently. Lol. It’s a lot of work if it’s not an anxiety reaction.

I’m so glad you felt better this time, even when things went a bit wrong! Yay for progress!! I’m also glad your friend has someone willing to ride with her.


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave I agree and I think I feel much more secure in my seat now so I can focus on steering even in oh-crap mode. The only two things that worry me is a blind bend with a gate on the inside where people and cyclists pop out without looking both ways, leading with prams etc. And then the lake 😅 Less coz swimming more coz sucking mud and getting impaled on bits of old tree stuck there. You think then if she wants to trot sideways let her? I was fine with her jigging but she was getting increasingly faster and leading into a canter. I wouldn't mind if it was _just_ trot but it was the kind where you could feel a squeal and protest coming on. 

Well another exciting ride today - or interesting? Took Mocha out today and went to the park which requires about 10mins road work to get to and going over a railway bridge - Mocha is worried about the giant snakes still so I was so thankful that both times we crossed over it was clear. She's never been this way or this far, not even in-hand. It helps more for Katie, Mocha doesn't seem to need it. She LED THE WHOLE way there and only paused when we had to go through a narrow gate. Her ears were forward and she had such a happy eye. We passed people doing their gardening, building a house and cleaning cars and a bus overtook. There was one solid warning I received about her previous caregiver and that was she was terrible road hacking and in traffic. Maybe before but for her first time out you'd never know it. She did constantly check in with me and sometimes stop but all she needed was a shoulder rub of reassurance and she'd continue. She's SO trusting. 










In fact her problem is that she doesn't want to stand still. But grazing is OK ofc. Well with Mocha's wicked stride we covered ground so fast that we decided on the way home to stop at the garden centre opposite the yard. We had a nice long trot around, she's feeling so much more balanced. My friend is used to leading and remember that Flori is mental rushing behind? Well she got a taste of what I experience when I'm on Flori behind her! We are calmly trotting around but Flori is thundering right behind us. Mocha was head tossing at Flori being close but kept it together. She was also eager to canter but we need to get a bit fitter yet and not on a circle. Flori is mental but so unfit it took just a minute of cantering and she quietened down lol. 

The end. Well no, we let them graze for 10-15mins on the buckle as a reward, catching up on the weeks gossip. Suddenly my friend shouts "she's going down!" Mocha very politely began to go down and I got off quickly. I was in a bit of shock and I went around to look at her face and she was getting comfy like she was gonna have a nap. Not flat on her side, not rolling, no groaning, panting, tail swishing or anything indicating discomfort. Legs neatly tucked in, big sigh, nose on ground. Then she saw me and jerked her head. It really looked like "omg I forgot you were up there!" got up immediately without any prompt and then nudged me. I was just standing there dumbfounded. What was that about? 😅 My friend was laughing and said that Mocha looked very content throughout. I led her over to a bench and her ears were forward and happy, completely unfazed. A quick once over to see if there was a reaction but she was her cheery self even as and after I got on. In fact, she didn't want to go home!  

This was one of the more gentle hacks we'd been on, perfect for her current fitness. But maybe, probably, definitely, her brain was fried because it was all new and exciting? Once in an area she was comfortable she wanted to rest? I don't crank her girth and usually err to slightly loose if in-between holes coz the saddle fits so nicely. In any case we went straight home to be sure. She was absolutely fine and even untacking. I'm a bit paranoid though. I gave her a little watery mash and watched her leave. She did a pee but no rolling and no other signs and went straight to go eat hay with the others in the field. I feel like I've seen enough colic to know some of the more subtle signs and there was nothing. I'll go back soon anyway to be sure. 

Ever experienced this before? I've seen it but not been on a horse that's laid down with me. Well, once on a schoolie as a kid so doesn't count but that horse was gonna roll even with the instructor whipping its butt and was a common theme for him.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I think it would be okay if you asked her to do that and she did but not if its her idea. What would happen if she decided to do that on a street,sidewalk or other thoroughfare? What's next,a roll? Take charge, Kalraii!


----------



## Kalraii

TrainedByMares said:


> I think it would be okay if you asked her to do that and she did but not if its her idea. What would happen if she decided to do that on a street,sidewalk or other thoroughfare? What's next,a roll? Take charge, Kalraii!


It happened so fast! I don't think a nap on the road is that appealing  At least I know its a possibility and be prepared for next time - she'll defo get a spank if she tries it again. But the way she got up immediately - it really was like she was utterly caught by surprise "oh-crap". I mean I couldn't even speak or move I was standing there like a fish, but she got up immediately! If she rolled I would have definitely lost it, if anything it was more surprising that she went to nap. Rolling... you bet I'd have gone mental if she looked like she would on that nice new saddle!


----------



## Knave

Lol! I am not in agreement with @TrainedByMares, although I would be if she rolled. Most anyone I know would also be. It’s just, the mare I talked about when I was young, Runt, was hotter than hot I have explained. Imagine the hottest horse you have ever seen, and that was her. She wasn’t mean, but just always ramped up.

She would lay down. I thought it the funniest thing. She never would roll, but if you had been working particularly hard, and trust me the mare was asked to cover many miles intensely, sometimes she would see a patch of snow or a creek, and she would simply lay down for a second. I always laughed. I sat on her and waited, and she would get back up happier than ever and back to working her tail off.

She saved me more than once, and as much as everyone else hated her I loved her. She gave me everything she had, and that’s how she was taken out in the end. I guess I figured if she needed a happy moment of a break and it didn’t effect the level of work we got done, good for her.

As far as the trotting sideways… she is super well broke right? Can you trot her sideways intentionally? If you can, and there was room, I would trot her sideways back and forth in each direction. It is a lot of work when you have to do it instead of choose to. Then again, I don’t know her. Bones will get worked up the more you ask. General thought overworking was for fools and didn’t want to put out that much effort.


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave such a sweet story. How long would she lay down for? I really think Mocha forgot, was so relaxed and wanted to nap. She didn't even try to roll but if she had leaned I would have got after her (and been worried about why she was rolling). If I'm correct then I'm flattered she felt safe enough she could lay down.

Yes I can trot her sideways intentionally - its something my instructor has been working on, lots of walking sideways and recently trotting. I guess Katie felt she'd bust out the moves with great ease if it meant going home faster. I swear she was thinking about cantering sideways and even cartwheeling if it got the job done! She gets worked up either way really I haven't figure out a reliable way to bring her back down - even my instructor says she's strong and can be a challenge. Slowly slowly we're getting there. I defo need to give her an outlet though.


----------



## TrainedByMares

I would go with whatever @Knave says. I guess Im too strict LOL


----------



## Knave

No @TrainedByMares! Don’t say that. I think the majority of people would agree completely with you!

Runt would get up pretty quick. She only laid down for a minute at most. We usually had a lot of work to get done. I think maybe I will write a story about her on my journal later.


----------



## Txshecat0423

@Kalraii, I have ended many a trail ride completely wet on one side due to Skip’s desire to roll if I take him into a creek. If I’m just lollygagging and bebopping along, head in the clouds, as soon as he hits that water, he’s going down…always on the right! I end completely wet from about the waist down, and end the ride in wet jeans, wet sock, wet boot on that side!

When I first got back into riding, I rode my sister’s horse in a pretty extended organized trail ride. That horse went down in the creek and tried to roll! Unfortunately I was completely soaked, and had the terrible idea of wearing a white t-shirt that day [emoji849] The remainder of the ride was interesting, and uncomfortable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gottatrot

Ha ha, so funny about Mocha taking a nap along the way. Hero used to drop the second we got back home, and I had to be super quick with getting the saddle off or he'd try to roll with it on. There was no discouraging him. I was more used to horses that pawed or gave a little notice, but Hero would just drop like a rock, even if he was tied up.


----------



## tinyliny

I'm trying to catch up. Could you all please slow down and let an old lady catch up????!!!!


----------



## Kalraii

Omg @Txshecat0423 when your horse rolled in the water or went down would you get off? :O

@gottatrot naughty Hero! 😅 Well, it does remind me of shedding clothes the moment I step through my front door after work and flopping on my bed!

Would love to hear more about your horses @Knave! How many, seriously, you think you've worked or owned?

@TrainedByMares nah I think you're right to be strict - I was chatting to my friend today on our ride and she was telling me about two horses at this yard, long passed now, that would lay down in protest rather than go in a certain direction. They were real stinkers! I don't think Mocha's was like those... well time will tell 

Sorry @tinyliny I can't slow down because I'm afraid of not starting again! So another ride today it is... p.s I also really struggle catching up with journals. Usually have a night off and do a proper binge if its a Bed Day. You might have missed it but.. please tell me you're gonna try get back into horses? Your outings were some of the first I came across and were such a pleasure to read.

-------------------

So another ride today. Yesterday was our *Fearless Fuzzies*, Flori and Mocha. Today is the *Paired Pansies*, BB and Katie. Apt name given today.

Firstly Mocha was distraught that she wasn't coming out. She left fresh hay put out and ran over that's how eager she was. Katie laughed and makes me walk the entire field ofc. I gave both their breakfast and tossed poor neglected Mocha back out. Not a happy bunny. 😅 It really makes me happy though that's she's the total opposite of sour. I was really worried that increasing her workload might put her off but its the opposite actually. I've not really experienced an eager beaver like this before.









That mud. We've not had rain for like 4 days and still yuck!

So, Katie. She's a sweetie to tack up but I take full credit because I made sure its a pleasant experience. When I first got her back and went DIY she was really avoidant to being bridled (same bridle). The last few days though she's been taking it herself, same as I worked on it at first yard. Sheesh its taken her a lonnnnnng time to trust in this second time around. Or maybe my riding is just better? 

Well that's where the pleasant ends. The mounting block is opposite a house with a gravel garden at the front, slightly obscured by ivy and other bushes. The family were coming out and SPLAT. Not me thankfully but I very freaking nearly went over her shoulder headfirst. I'd grabbed a handful of mane in my left but as she did that my grip slipped and my left hand shot down. I didn't even have my other leg over! Both horses were snorting and prancing - my friend meekly decided that she was gonna go mount up _away_ from here lol. I kept Katie there just about and asked the family to come out so she could see them. She was snorting at their pram. There were a little too daring as the mother let her two toddlers come up next to her leg. I asked them to move away to be safe praying coz she was hard focusing on the pram and thinking about running.

Unusual start, normally she's fine. But BB and Katie feed off each other soooo. Anyway we do some schooling by the tree just opposite the yard gate and she's being lazy - lazy for Katie. I actually had to borrow my friend's schooling whip. I'm really bouncy this week. Still struggling to adjust between horses 😭 I need to work on my approach to schooling as well I have a feeling I'm not disciplined enough or strict enough and she takes the mick a bit. Not naughty just lazy. I'm just too nice aint I? In any case after about 15mins we managed to get them nice and relaxed so off we went for our hack to the same park we went yesterday.

I made Katie go lead, something she's not great at going to the park. Buses. Football game on the other side of the bushy fence parallel to the road we're on. A jet washer as someone cleaned their drive. Two trains under the bridge. Jeni couldn't get her gelding to go forward and Katie absolutely was having none of it so we decided to cross the bridge the other side to get to the park. I turned around and reached the end of the road and head hooves thundering on tarmac so glance behind and BB is running at us, nearly scraping poor Jeni off the metal fence! I held Katie back and blocked the exit my heart in my throat. Thankfully he stopped or we'd have both been off. Nothing for it I guess? So I turned Katie away from home and off we went to continue our ride. She was on edge and spooky but nothing like she ever was i the beginning. Those first few rides she was visibly shaking - her neck and mane shivering, her legs wobbling - she was that scared. This was standard spookiness so I felt pretty confident (never thought I'd ever write that down!).

Well BB was very angry about being behind but we made him practice for a bit - I told my friend she has to work on it. Both her horses hate being behind but I also need to practice Katie in the lead. If we wanna join in some sponsored rides its better she practice with me than for the first time we go out. Eventually I felt Katie had done enough for me to be satisfied and I let BB go in front (read: my legs were killin'!). Finally we made it to the park and that was uneventful, we spent some time trotting and exploring little areas. The horses were beginning to relax again. Phew. On the way home we thought we could take the first bridge from earlier thinking that surely the lady is done washing her front, its been like two hours. Nope.

Not a chance in heck could we get them past. We had 5 cars in front and 2 behind waiting patiently for us and no one honked. We had to ask a kind lady walking on the pavement to go ahead and ask them to turn it off. When they did we pranced past and I prayed a train wouldn't pass under because Katie might just proper lose it this close to home and set BB off worse than he already was.

We breathed a sigh of relief- *SPLAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- *a pigeon flew out of the bush and nearly flew into BB's head. The biggest spook-splat of the ride. We ended up prancing a bit on the way home. 

I got a single photo of Katie because I dind't feel great riding one handed understandably.










This is my road, where I live. So I can actually ride through the park and pop into my garden. We're getting there I'm hoping to do this alone this coming summer. So gotta practice being in the lead!

Also look at that sickening speed limit of 20mph. So obnoxious.

Anyway I've had some exciting rides these last few days, by my standards. I was hoping to practice canter but between feeling bouncy and Katie on edge was put off, more the bounciness at this point. My friend really is against riding twice in a day but promised me so many times only to cancel when we get back coz she's feeling too cold which is fair. However, I cancelled or rejected plans with other riders in advance with our plan in mind so told her that tomorrow she must fulfil her promise. I do understand once she's mounted she just wants to go on long one ride with some spontaneous detours. But we have two horses each! We gotta get em out!


----------



## Knave

That would be a hard question to answer. I’ve worked for a cutting trainer riding different horses always, and worked a job at a horse ranch riding several daily as well, and other ranches have remudas where you seem kind of assigned certain horses. I’ve ridden outside horses a little too, and obviously helped a lot with my own kids’ horses and husband’s, and ridden many of my parents and my grandpa’s. I rode trick riding at a place when I was young, and that added a few.

So, instead of how many horses I’ve worked, because I’d just be making something up and not sure if I’d be right or wrong, I’ll say how many I’ve personally owned (not including husband’s). That number is pretty small actually. I’ve never been one to sell horses unless absolutely necessary, so I haven’t had need of many. I think 13, but it is possible I am forgetting someone. A couple were short lived, like the baby HeiHei and the horse who broke his ribs flipping. Lily was mean and had to go (I forgot her). Keno and I couldn’t get along, and Pantyhose went to the bucking string. I’ve had a couple taken out by permanent lamenesses too.

It’s funny, because I remember the age I was in memories based on the horse I rode at the time. Darcell first, then Pete and Runt for what felt like many years. Then my main horses changed around some, because one was an outside horse for a year or so (Lily was who I personally owned). I traded Lily for Dolly, who lasted a time and I traded her for Sassy. Sassy I adored and rode until nevicular took her out. General came next, and then Bones and now Cash. I guess it’s only the main horses I judge by.

I think it’s too bad your friend only wants to ride once a day. It’s why I don’t want more than two a time. I ride Cash and Queen. It’s kind of nice now that husband is riding Cash sometimes, because then I can focus completely on Queen.


----------



## knightrider

@Knave, like you, where would I draw the line with horses I've owned? I bought one and sold him an hour and a half after I got him. Does that count? Then I got him back for 10 days a couple of years later. How about a horse that someone gave me and I kept for 3 weeks before giving him back (because he put me in the hospital). I wouldn't count either of those. I went through a mess of project horses that I "fixed" and sold. Would you count those? I did actually officially "own" them. Do you count colts that were born to horses you had and then weaned and sold the colts? I've had a couple of "oops" colts, born to mares I wanted, didn't know they were pregnant. I've kept other people's horses, got them ready to sell, sold them. I wouldn't count those, although I had them and rode them until they moved on.

I think we should just count horses that we wanted meaning to keep them, bought (or got given to us), rode, and loved.


----------



## gottatrot

Pantyhose!? LOL, @Knave. 

Those baby prams are the worst. Nala and Hero could see all kinds of crazy things on the beach all day but then if someone had one of those rolling around it would freak them out. Nala especially.
I'm so impressed with how you are doing with your riding!!

I swear, my horses would know somehow if I was planning to ride one or the other. If I was planning to ride one, the other one would come running and be all friendly while the other one would be far out in the field, and vice versa. It was nice after Amore retired, because she'd always bring everyone running in. Once she knew all she'd ever get was treats, and no riding.


----------



## Knave

Lol @gottatrot. There is a story behind her name. I don’t know if I should admit it, so I am going to say now it’s not true. 

A big fire burned up our range when I was in high school. It was huge and we spent months walking through deep ash to count dead cows for insurance purposes. It was not just cows who died though. Deer were there as well, and this one mustang mare. The mare was one we knew for watching, and apparently she got tired of jumping too many fences, and she decided to push through when she got too tired. A wire wrapped around her neck and held her there while she burned. Terrible story I know.

This mare had a filly who somehow survived the fire. Left alone in ash. Nothing anywhere to eat and no easy way to water… my father didn’t want to leave her there to die. So, we took horses up the mountain with the intention of roping her. She had no other option resulting in life.

Roping a completely wild horse is not simple, especially in a large mountain range. We were on good horses. I rode Runt, my father her sister Chagrin, and my mother a horse called Lucky. All were particularly fast horses.

Quickly enough dad had her roped. He had scolded us a lot before we found her. “You cannot choke out a horse for long. They aren’t like a cow. I’ll get her roped and you have to pantyhose her fast. She will choke out and die.” So, the pressure was on hardcore.

To pantyhose a horse you rope their front legs, and it drops them down where you can hurry down and fashion a sort of halter to quit choking them and let them back up. I didn’t realize what a difficult loop it would become on a wild fighting horse at high speed. I missed a couple times, and my father began to panic.

He was horseman enough to get the halter he brought for her and work Chagrin up enough to get it on her from his horse, all while working his rope and her in an effort to not choke her. It was pretty spectacular.

The effort of loading her into the horse trailer was another mess. She wanted nothing more than to not go in, and slid under it. We managed to work her into the trailer with Chagrin’s good help.

Pantyhose was sure happy to get a drink and some food. It saved the mare. She was kind and good, but she was my first horse to train and I ended up teaching her to buck. I know she wanted to please, and she thought that was what she was supposed to do. Oh, I rode her outside and to do a little work, but she always bucked. When I sold her to the bucking string they adored her. She was almost unridable. They called her All Mane.

This is the story of the name. I named her Pantyhose because I was completely unable to pantyhose her.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Your rides are full of amazing encounters and you are doing so well.

I hear you on the bounciness. I am in that situation too in lessons. The good thing was that I went on a horse trek on the weekend and I was totally fine cantering on a horse with a regular not-bouncy trot. So it is just the bouncy horse and not my ability to canter. You will get there.

I hope you get your two rides in sometime soon.


----------



## knightrider

Knave said:


> When I sold her to the bucking string they adored her. She was almost unridable. They called her All Mane.
> 
> This is the story of the name. I named her Pantyhose because I was completely unable to pantyhose her.


Awwww, I wish they had kept the name Pantyhose. How hilarious to be bucked off a horse named Pantyhose!


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave that story is freaking amazing and I really love the name Pantyhose. I've got one snake, a python, and for years I've just called her "snake". Maybe I could use this name? Seems appropriate! That's hilarious and what a lovely story. I really enjoy reading all the stories from you and others about current and past horses so keep em coming. You too @knightrider! Really takes a tough person to have so many horses and my god, seeing something as awful as a horse die in a freak accident and then you go on to say you've experienced a fire on the range killing the cows and been walking through ashes to do a count? How awful. Really, I think fire is the worst of any disaster, not that you can really compare. But what a horrible way to go. On a brighter note did Sassy live up to the name?

@MeditativeRider did you manage to get any pictures of your trek? What's your favourite horse to ride there or is this different to your lesson yard? We got our two rides in today finally but my poor friend could barely walk after this entire weekend  Mocha always makes me feel like an accomplished rider and I sure do look it. It's our little secret that in fact it's actually ALL her!

@gottatrot well today neither of mine came over. I was quite frustrated that my friend called her two who came galloping over (she gives them big yummy feeds - they are terribly fat though). I've been giving my a portion of their evening feed but its apparently not good enough. As her horses galloped past me both mine took one glance and put their heads back down for hay. It makes no sense - they let me halter them and are all happy faced walking to the yard area to be groomed and tacked up... it really is coz of the hay so I don't take it personally.

---------------------------------

I'll try keep this shorter. My friend and I did manage to ride twice today. I feel a bit bad coz she got cold and tired after the first one. We've ridden 3 days on the trot so she's really feeling it 

First one was the Paired Pansies again. BB is much better today being led out of the yard area and to the lane to be tacked up. He can be quite obnoxious but will mostly behave for me. For my friend, however, he will bodily cut her off and drag her. So she leads Katie out and I have to take him. We swap to tack up which goes fine and Katie seems much happier today.

This is us heading out. The little green on the right isn't really meant to be ridden on but we do cut across it. To get to the one we regularly exercise we have to go across the roundabout. So you can understand if something happens our horses will be running across it loose to get home eek!





We did a shorter version of the hack today with only one spook which is a great success. We did a lot more trotting. We're often talking so much we forget to actually exercise the horses sometimes! My seat and leg felt much more secure today. Who would have thought more riding helps? Yesterday I felt I should go up a hole because I felt like I had no stirrups nearly and today I felt like I could go down a hole because they felt too short... I didn't change them ofc because I find them my most safe overall length for hacking.

Katie's smoochie face when she wants a treat... my friend has to groom the horses to death and thinks me leaving on Katie's "eyeshadow" is an abomination 😭 Katie doesn't seem to care!









I remembered to turn on the app you guys suggested equilab? Obviously forgot to turn it off when we got back. You can see in purple me walking and my angry face to fetch in Mocha lol










In any case Mocha was a very happy girl to come in - she's honestly like a big puppy. We ofc were going with Flori but had Jane joining us on Toby today. While waiting for Jane we took the girls to my friend's tack room. You can spot it right?










Mocha and Katie have both been learning what I call the Patient Pee Pole. I'm not very glamorous to chat with to to be honest but its exactly how it sounds. Coz we don't have facilities and its a busy area we have to leave sometimes to find a secluded spot. Mocha used to insist on coming along but soon realised she didn't like having to march through underbrush and sometimes people would wonder at the random horse butt sticking out and come over to investigate. Not helpful!

This was straight after tacking up. I always have a lil giggle when my friend gets on Flori coz I know she's in for a tough time with that wide barrel and excited desire to run. I'm gonna try get another ride in the week on Flori to help slim her down. But you can see she's a bit of a chunky build anyway. I forgot to turn on the equilab app for my second ride -.-










We tried letting Flori lead with me in the rear but Mocha thought the speed was unbearable so we swapped. Jane can be nervous with Toby on the roads so she gets sandwiched but honestly he's a gem. Well, Mocha just let them eat dust. I'm glad that Flori and Toby were ok being left behind though because I didn't like having to hold Mocha back. So we went on ahead within a visible distance ofc and enjoyed our ride as if we were alone. She was really looky but as long as I reassured her she would continue. On our previous ride (and first one to the park on her) she did plant a few times and we had to let Flori navigate some narrower areas. So she's only done it once but today did ALL of it with no problems.

We rode to the garden centre again but this time Mocha didn't have the urge to nap ^.^ We did lots of open trotting and around trees. My friend cantered around like a nutter but both enjoyed it. Mocha didn't offer one today and I'm gonna patiently wait now for when she thinks is good, if it comes. On a large 40m circle, could be 50m, Mocha is great going right, pretty balanced now even in smaller turns. But to the left I can really feel her struggling. She really leans into the left, not just falling in, but leaning. I have no idea where it could originate from. On a straight she's perfectly fine and happy. Going right perfectly happy. Going left can see the strain. Going left is actually my better side. But I wonder, what part of her body would make her compensate so? In any case I might inquire at the vets about a lameness workup when she goes in for surgery but I'm not sure its wise to do without me. I'd much rather my instructor or I ride and work her as I really doubt she'd respond well to strangers. Is that normal? Katie would be fine, nervous as heck but behaved. Mocha I don't think can take anymore, my gut feels.

Well. Not short post, like ever they are. Tomorrow the horses are getting a day off before lessons on Weds. I've asked for help focusing on Katie this week. Until Mocha's tooth is out I can't have any sessions because we have to avoid pressure on her cheek and its a bit hard to do schooling with ONLY legs. Well, actually, maybe its something I can ask my instructor about?


----------



## Knave

I just love the way you talk. I forget until I watch a video. I also really like Flori’s butt! It’s massive!

Sassy was one of my favorites ever. I knew her from her youth. My uncle had her, and I’d used her as a pack horse once when we went to the wilderness in Oregon for a big camping trip.

My uncle never liked her, because she was sassy as her name implied, but I always had a soft spot for her. She was seven when he offered me the trade for Dolly. I took it, and Sassy and I fought for a year! One time she pulled out a tie rack and ran with the log and cut her hind legs up needing a lot of doctoring. One time she ran away and I said fine, run. Well, she bowed a tendon in that run, and again a lot of doctoring.

I think the tendon was bothering her prior to its bowing honestly. After that round of healing and doctoring Sassy and I turned the corner. She was gentle and pleasing. I started showing her and won everything except this one big show where I lost my bracelet and spent the time looking for it. I would have won thousands, and threw the damned thing for a $150 bracelet! So stupid and young.

Sassy was winning a super horse event. I did everything from jumping to reining to barrels. This pro rodeo girl threw a fit at her trainer one day because the reining horse beat her at barrels yet again. It was so funny.

After one of those events she came home lame. I took her to the vet and she was diagnosed with the beginning of nevicular. I loved her, but knew if I kept riding her I would ask too much of her. So, I gave her away to a breeder with a promise of the first colt.

The breeder had never owned that type of talent, and went to team roping on her. Then she sold her as a show horse and I’m sure made a pretty penny. Of course I regretted it, but I’d like to think they loved her as much as I, and took good care of her as her nevicular surely progressed.


----------



## Knave

On a side note, no one ever bred the mare, and so I never ended up with a colt. I will say it was likely unpractical for me to want a foal out of her. Nevicular is considered to become an issue due to confirmation defect. I had hoped with better hoof practices and a cross with something a bit less high bred, the end result would be a sound animal with something of his mother’s talent.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























ETA- pictures. I wish I could show a picture of her actual talent with a cow or in a reining pattern. We didn’t have cell phone cameras yet then.


----------



## Knave

Also of course you could use the name! I liked it and was sad when they changed it. She did have a heck of a head of hair on her though!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Knave said:


> I just love the way you talk. I forget until I watch a video.


This is so funny. Not funny that you love that, or funny about the way the talking is done, but funny because it makes me realize I am so odd in some ways! I have a sensory sensitivity to noise and with two loud children, including one that loves noise (music on all the time, humming etc.), I am often noised-out for the day so I watch all videos on silent. I watch things on Youtube with closed captioning on. I read online news rather than watching TV news (heck I have never even heard our Prime Minster talk and she has been in that position since 2017). I now need to find a time when I am zen enough to cope with more sound and listen to one of @Kalraii's videos with the noise on, lol.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Kalraii said:


> did you manage to get any pictures of your trek? What's your favourite horse to ride there or is this different to your lesson yard? We got our two rides in today finally but my poor friend could barely walk after this entire weekend  Mocha always makes me feel like an accomplished rider and I sure do look it. It's our little secret that in fact it's actually ALL her!


Yay for the 2 rides! Yes I feel like that about riding too. When it looks good, it is all the horse (and when it looks bad, it is all me).

Thanks for asking. I got lots of photos of the trek. Mostly of horse butts because I was at the back, but I got some nicer ones from the lady who ran it. This is not my usual lesson place. The trek was 2 h. We did lots of w/t and some canter. 

Lessons, I am currently on my 5th place. The horse is a level 4 dressage horse and has lots of buttons that I accidentally push sometimes by having my legs in the wrong position. I know it is all on me when I get the wrong answer so I spend a lot of my lesson laughing at things like the slow bouncy trot I get when I think I asked for walk. 

Here is a photo of my current lesson horse.


----------



## MeditativeRider

And here are some photos from our trek.


----------



## gottatrot

@Knave, Sassy was really pretty.

@Kalraii said:


> On a large 40m circle, could be 50m, Mocha is great going right, pretty balanced now even in smaller turns. But to the left I can really feel her struggling. She really leans into the left, not just falling in, but leaning. I have no idea where it could originate from. On a straight she's perfectly fine and happy. Going right perfectly happy. Going left can see the strain. Going left is actually my better side. But I wonder, what part of her body would make her compensate so?


Often that means one shoulder is larger. Sometimes because of a high/low hoof in front, and horses can habitually put one back and one forward when grazing, and weight and develop one side more. Plus horses' shoulder height can be affected a lot by hoof height, so if one is a lot taller it throws their weight to the other side. Very noticeable on a circle. You can look at the horse from above and behind to see if one shoulder looks larger.


----------



## Knave

It could also be how you distribute your own weight. My horses are all better circling to the left and spinning to the right. I tend to sit on my left hip.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Not sure if it will help with your specific situation, but I solved my issues with circles at my lesson yesterday by making sure I looked at the outside ear. It seemed to correct an odd twist I usually have in my body. My instructor came up with it after I was having issues and said she knew it sounded counterintuitive but how about we tried it out. I went from doing really crappy circles in the wrong place to very good circles in the right place (I was doing half circles + a full circle at the end around uprights in a single slalom and was meant to be 4 m out from the upright at all times).


----------



## MeditativeRider

I was laughing at your patient pee pole. Someone I know calls toileting in the outdoors 'sneaky wees behind trees'.


----------



## Kalraii

@Knave I agree Sassy is gorgeous, all of yours are. It probably helps that most of them are quite fit too  Your pictures remind me that I need to keep better record in case my phone is broken. I've heard from a few people that after doing rehab themselves with a previously difficult horse they've sometimes turned a corner, as if the horse learns that this human actually cares about their welfare. And others ofc think you're the jailer. Forced bonding I call it, when dealing with injured birds. But nevicular sucks at least you were able to pick up on it. It's not exactly uncommon around here You ride the horses you do and compliment Flori's butt? She can sure use it though for her size she can get flat and low but turning.. well. I'm not sure that's in her vocabulary! Thanks for the compliment about how I talk I am actually a cross between common and posh. So if I'm chatting to "snobs" (think typical British accent on tv) they think I'm a chav or from a chav family (chav = type of gangster) and if I'm chatting to chavs they think I'm a snob. No winning!  Do you still compete or is this something seasonally done that I've missed? Oh and covid ofc.

@MeditativeRider those pictures blew me away! That sky. Was it hot that day? The spotting on your trek horse is absolutely stunning. I'd never want to get off... I'm hoping to get my partner into riding soon and am looking for places that offer similar treks like that. Nibbles is very pretty and I love the browband. I feel you about the riding places, quite a lot in the city cater to mostly kids. I guess you have that going for your own children at least. But it must be quite an effort to go to different places all the time. I worked at one place that also had the attitude of deal with aggression or get out. Stallions were kept there but with zero turnout. Yup, stabled all the time and only ridden a few times a week when someone capable was around. I made the mistake of asking - as a volunteer - when would she show me safe handling techniques and she totally blew up in my face, making a huge deal about how I think I'm better than I am.. all coz I asked O,O and on and on about how dangerous they are. I was trying to learn and all I learned there was a rancid bale of haylage can make my life hell for a week! How on earth to get that stink out?! Am glad you've managed to find a place to progress. It's so hard as an adult unless you have the funds or your own horse. That's why I ended up buying, nowhere else would take me seriously! The dressage horse sounds hilarious. Katie has started to do some funky stuff under saddle that instructor has taught but more for praise than an accidental button. I look really fancy. I don't always think its the horse making us look good and us bad though. I've ridden some horses that I feel don't do me justice, not through any fault of their own, but I never wanted to ever get back on them again. Never again a plod! I'll try your ear technique in my lesson tomorrow coz its mostly on a circle around the tree. I need all the help I can get!

Thanks @gottatrot and @Knave about the shoulders and feet I'll give her a proper look with what you said in mind. Hm I do tend to prefer sitting on my left him when lounging around. Say Mocha is leaning.. I tried helping by being neutral and also compensating the other way slightly, so all my weight wasn't toppling her over - but wasn't sure if I was making things worse. It absolutely could be muscling though because shoulders atm are her worst feature. She has, or rather had, ZERO muscle and shoulders haven't seemed to change at all so guess she just needs more time, too? Her back end is much stronger for sure. 

----------------

Today's a lazy day but I have a dilemma I'd like some advice for. Context: Some might vaguely remember I was having problems with another livery owner here, a woman that hates my guts and has absolutely no skill or desire when it comes to conflict resolution. I had to get police involved but the farmer put his foot down and told her to leave me alone and I agreed to not pursue action. She'd mutter insults under her breath but that I could live with. Would do petty things to inconvenience people but not anything dangerous so its hard to complain about. I personally think she's a fantastic horse owner but tends to fall out with almost everyone. As you noticed I'm riding a lot and I really like being inclusive so I invite people along all the time. This person perceives everything as an attack so even yesterday while we were riding around on the green you could tell she was becoming increasingly annoyed. Why? She can't ride her horse. He's a very pretty Connemara gelding who was dumped here because he flips and was sold to her with strict instruction to never be ridden. A few of us think something wrong with his spine but she's trying really hard to her credit to get to the bottom of it. But in a few years he's broken a few bones and is quite explosive with little warning. Then I come along, we argue and "breakup" and then I get Mocha, who nobody wanted because she's "ugly and old", and see how well she's doing right? This lady endlessly mocked me and would watch me during times I was anxious, like mounting etc or schooling. But things got quiet as I began to ride a LOT. Well now the lady probably hates me even more but tbh I detest her for the things she's said and done, to me and others. Truly despicable things. But here I am. Same scenario, dumped horse, sold as companion only. Mocha was a surprise but its not for this lady's lack of trying on her part for her gelding either, y'know? It is what it is. She used to say that other people went hacking to intentionally spite her not people wanting to hack their horses because well, that's why they have horses?

The farmer lets us ride in one of his fields about 6 or 7 acres. Its a crop but once harvested he insures it specifically for riding. It's a shared space ofc. A couple people including the lady above put their horse there and chase them around to make them gallop in the name of exercise because they a. can't ride their horse for various reasons or b. don't want to hack locally because they can't overcome their horse napping/planting. My lovely older friend who rides Toby has asked if when we go there later this week if they wouldn't mind avoiding the afternoon, so we can use it safely. The angry livery owner lost her mind was very rude to her. In earshot she muttered to her horse "I know what field we're going to at X time and day" to paraphrase. My good friend inquired about her meaning and angry lady told her that she can do whatever she wanted with her horse and wouldn't be dictated when she can use the field. Thing is if roles were reversed angry lady would probably get the police on us. She's very much the hypocrite. 

The farmer said he'd like us to try and resolve it ourselves because well, the angry lady is difficult. My good friend is a very nervous older rider but we decided we will go to the field anyway. I'll take my headcam. The field is insured, we're insured. Policy is that the horses must be under control. This is a woman that would without a doubt make her horse gallop around and at us to unsettle our own horses and laugh. If we didn't enter she'd happily stay in there a few hours just to ensure we can't use it. We have no choice really but to spring the trap to get a result. If we go there and she's doing that we can call the farmer immediately - he will have no choice then but to deal with it because my good friend has been here over 20 years. Her words carry weight and she's never one to usually complain. 

Any advice? What horse shall I take? I don't want a fight I just want to be safe. It was even said to angry lady that she can be in there and even lunge, school or ride but not just have her horse loose. Quite reasonable and is standard etiquette isn't it? 

Take steady Mocha (I think) who will probably keep her brain but is submissive to angry lady's gelding. My friend's horse is also submissive. Or take Katie, the fire breathing dragon that will eat him alive if he comes close. The downside is... fire breathing dragon. I'd need a neck strap and a tequila. 

Oh I am lost.


----------



## TrainedByMares

Ahhh, I thought I was the only one having a stressful day! I have to petition for the involuntary committment of one of my tenants who is threatening and harassing myself and other tenants. The cops will come and take him away for psych evaluation at the hospital. Pass the tequila, @Kalraii ! To answer your question, I would take the horse you feel most comfortable on and the strongest connection with. Remember, you can always dismount and you can always just quit and do this another day.


----------



## Knave

Wow! I don’t know if I’d have the nerve without the right horse. I’m not particularly sure Katie or Mocha will handle it. If you liken it to mustangs running off the mountain, it takes a few times to know how each horse reacts. Take Bones, he is kindhearted and very caring of his rider, and yet he loses his mind. Cash handles it well enough, but every horse we own gets pretty snorty and touchy. Even Zeus gets worked up over mustangs!

Now, would Zeus care if a horse he knew were running around like an idiot? Probably not, and Cash would just get angry with them. The others probably would be pretty hot… it is a good skill to practice with an oldie loose first.

I get the dilemma however. I wonder what Flori would do? She seems duller, yet you can’t take the chance of getting her injured. If the horses are not afraid of the woman’s horse they may be afraid of her. If the horse decides to kick one of your horses you usually end up with your own broken leg.

If you decide to do this, and do take the risk, the trick will be to go on the defensive. If your horses believe they can move her horse (just like a cow), they will think they have a job. So, the first time he runs toward you, you need to swing a rein or something at him and spook him off, asking your horse to move towards him just a little (ever aware of where he is, because you can get kicked… think of dealing with a loose horse horseback the same as if you are dealing with him footback. Your horse is just an extension of you). This may give your own horse confidence and a job idea, and not leave her in confusion about the chaos she is now in.

It will be dangerous. It is a big decision.

Now, to answer your question. I have not been competing in much since Sassy. I’ve done a couple things. I virtually competed in the Fort Worth mustang show on Cashman. He is not particularly athletic, but I figured I had an opportunity to compete in Fort Worth! Lol. We took 10th in the open, which I was disappointed with until I saw the competition. Lol. Fort Worth.

I tried to begin cutting on Bones, but he didn’t handle the town environment. He is a talented horse, and I could compete successfully on him, excepting he hates it. I didn’t see the purpose of doing so when I realized his feelings. It would take a lot to get him comfortable, and I was not willing to do that, so it would be unfair.

My oldest daughter does want to try him, and to give her the opportunity we may have to do that work. Bones truly could be very good, and I do think he would like it, but getting through that fear of large gatherings will be a lot. It is possible you will see competition begin again though.

I like to show, and when I do I like to make it high level and know I’m pretty likely to do well. I just haven’t had the horse, and I like my horses, so it is not something I have to do. I find no need to prove myself or them, but as I said I do enjoy the environment and the excitement. I think Lucy could do well, and so if the big girl does show I will consider trying to campaign the mare. That would also give the girl a backup horse to move to when she finds out how Bones is in public. Lol

I believe Queen will be my next true show horse. I have this fantasy. I would like to, if she would quit rubbing her mane out, have her mane over her brand, and compete fairly high end on her. All of the people who teased me for riding Cash do not know her yet. Then, when or if she wins, I will braid her mane so everyone can see she is only a mustang. Lol.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Yikes. I would be too worried about getting hurt. Look after yourself! A trek I was on recently, a relatively chill horse got annoyed at someone else going behind it and backed up into them and kicked out. The rider of the other horse got kicked direct in the ankle (I don't know the outcome in terms of actual injury but she could not put her foot in the stirrup after that).

Take a good long whip so you can give the other horse a mighty smack if it dares to come near? So ride whatever horse would be ok with you whacking another horse?

I would expect people to be hand walking or lunging their horses if they are not riding.

Since I am also rather non-confrontational in real life, I would also have a big loud chat in her presence about going at a certain time on a certain day, and then just go at a different time and hopefully that would trick them.

@TrainedByMares Stressful situation. Well done getting your tenant help. I hope they actually get some care.


----------



## gottatrot

Sounds pretty crazy. If I was going for it, I'd probably try Katie since she is the most dominant. But I'd be leading her first, to see how everyone reacted. That way I could scare the other horse away (I'd carry a short crop at least, or a lead rope) or put Katie's body in between. Probably the other horse would not be bold enough to run into you or Katie. If Katie showed how annoyed she was with the other horse, it would probably steer clear. I've ridden quite a bit around loose horses. The only time I have had trouble is if the horse I was on was afraid of and/or submissive to the other one. 
I think I've had a lot worse trouble when a horse was "loose" with a rider on, and the rider not controlling the horse.


----------



## Knave

I’m not a big one who would choose to be on the ground myself. I think on the ground I would feel overwhelmed if everyone started panicking. I am more confident on a horses back. However, I know most are not.

If you are certain Katie would never run over you, and you are confident on the ground, maybe that is best.


----------



## Kalraii

@TrainedByMares well that was an intense reply, poor you. I really hope your tenant finds peace one way and the rest of you are safe. Will you get updates in that regard? For your safety? That would freak me out a bit tbh. Like @MeditativeRider I've experienced pretty poor mental healthcare for family, too. The family gets burdened and not everyone is equipped or even have family then people like yourself are forced to make these tough decisions. Eek. Defo need more than a tequila!

@Knave thanks for the advice I'll keep it in mind. Katie is a field demon (not as bad as Mocha, the ultimate field demon) and there are some horses that used to give us trouble when bringing in or around the gate. I praised Katie when she'd tell them off and even chased a few off with her. Not for fun, but for safety. She enjoyed it though but always asks for permission with a glance. Mocha wont ask for permission, I have to be very aware otherwise she goes over the top and she's useless to a dominant horse but wont run me over. Sassy sounds wonderful and whenever you compete if ever I hope you'd share it! I find competitions so hard to watch even in a sport or hobby I enjoy. I'm much more invested when I'm connected in someway! I'm a bit intimidated by it al so I'm gonna get my instructor to show Katie to begin with. I love how all your horses are so different. 

@gottatrot you might be right about being on the ground with a lunge whip. The horse that would be loose, if loose, is good around humans so it might be easier. The only issue is that my riding friend doesn't like me using a whip when on the ground because her gelding reacts to it. I mean Katie and Mocha would but I'm not worried about them they usually quickly understand when/if its directed at them or not. I am very confident on the ground, way more than I am under saddle. I'm glad I brought it up though and got some other ideas if it ever happens with another horse or something.

@MeditativeRider well those sorts of horsey shenanigans are quite regular with our bunch. We have a couple bum sniffers and nibblers  We actually have the problem of having too many lead horses! BB has actually sat his butt on my leg (while riding Flori) and I got scared then because he was angling to tell her off! A kick to the ankle would be terrible at the best of times. Poor woman. Your technique of giving false plans is one I have used a few times here for that exact reason! Loudly say I'm gone come at X time and then not show. A friend we used to ride with regularly left our yard but when she was around her timetable was predictable making it hard. I tend to ride at such random times with no warning that I have that going for me at least.

I'll take a whip and see when we get there. Hopefully after the farmer spoke with her she will reconsider letting her horse loose. Accidents happen there's no need to encourage it - what if she herself or her horse got hurt?

----------------------


Right. I'm having lower persistent back pain. I maybe lifted a too-heavy feed bucket (thanks Mocha) with zero technique last week. Since then I can't sleep on my side. I hate sleeping on my back and catching flies and spiders! In a lame attempt to make things better I flipped my mattress which I'm sure didn't help things. Riding makes it feel like I'm using my spine as a mortal and pestle. I should prooooooooobably rest. But instead I took a pain killer and had my lesson today 😅

*Workout*

So I didn't ride BB today just got him ready so my instructor could hack him out. My friend pays for his schooling but she's stuck at work boohoo so I get him ready. I can ride him just didn't have time. We've done a lot with him over the weekend and today he was so much better in being handled and tacked up.

My lesson was 45mins on Katie. Mocha isn't have sessions until tooth out but I'll continue to hack her as long as she feels safe. So to give you an idea of how bad I am I am working on walk and trot still. Of course I can walk trot and canter, I've done it loads! But we had to take it waaay back to basics with instructor. She said sitting the gaits isn't good enough, its how you ride them 😭 I've been having problems schooling/practicing with Katie because at heart, she's a bit lazy and we're in bad habits. I mean in my defence I'm having to undo a few years worth of lacklustre riding where I didn't understand contact and might as well have had no legs. Not so easy in practice. Contact contact contact. On or slightly in front of the vertical. Leg on leg on leg on (for bend). Ahhhh I'm dying. But for once, for the first time, Katie was actually looking at me and thinking. Not just autopiloting with her nose high or ignoring that terrible ape on her back that doesn't speak her language. We're beginning to have a connection and not just through the reins. She's so honest. If I don't ask I don't get and nothing is for free. Anyone want to give me tips on rising the correct diagonal without looking? It's doing my head in. All the multitasking and my god, the LEG. Why so much leg? Katie really made me work today. But I was told that was normal - if I dismount and I'm not sweaty then all we did was give the horse a cardio workout. That coming off feeling fine is NOT schooling. I love my instructor so much, she just bluntly puts it right out there. So I've got even more homework and it includes groundwork. When will I have the time aaaargh!

*2nd Ride*

This isn't a lesson. After I put Katie away I got Flori out for just a quick ride with Toby. As I was mounting I was greeted by the sight of another ridden horse coming towards us! It was Max from up the lane, past the motorway bridge. All 3 of us decided to go garden centre for a potter but it was 4pm and getting dark so we quickly changed plans to escort Max home on the other end of the lane to give us a longer ride at least. I was a bit nervous because this was the first time taking someone else's horse out without their owner or my instructor. Plus, Flori has a habit of tanking off on her owner and_ especially_ on the lane back home.

Flori really hates being behind. She's a different horse in front I quickly learned. It's like riding a lazier version of Mocha. To be sure she'd be tired for the journey home we trotted half a mile in one go - that was as far as Flori could manage before the others overtook her. It was such a lovely comfortable trot, nothing like the angry rushing she does when following another horse. Such a delight! She and Max are flirtatious so we went to his bachelors pad for a bit and had a nose around. It's about 4 acres and wonderfully managed with electric fencing for split pastures and a track system. Flori is terrified of electric fencing so shot fast between fields even though it was turned off. 

We said our goodbyes and Jane (riding Toby) and I left for home. It was getting very dark now. I felt a bit anxious because well, this was it. This was the test wasn't it? Would Flori return home with or without a rider? Ok a bit extreme. Well the motorway didn't matter to her. The consensus is that Katie is the only horse that cares about it and its in fact NOT me lol (ok probably me and my anticipation but _still_!). I said let's do a little trot and see how she goes. Well we ended up doing lots of trotting on the way home and again she was such a delight. There were certainly times she got really fast as if she was gonna run into a canter but all I did was half halt and she came right back. Never felt worried that she'd tank off by the end of it. What was also interesting is I noticed that she was also sometimes coming onto the bit and now I know what I'm looking for I was trying to maintain it best I could. She was trained from a feral to school horse by my other friend, also an instructor, so I know she has an education under all the plod and pudge. Cool to practice on different horses!

Tomorrow I'm riding twice again. With Spicey Chet and his amazing owner. I'm gonna take Flori again and see how they do together. I'm saving Mocha for my afternoon ride with Toby. My instructor said that an hour is maybe too long for Mocha given her lack of muscle and advised me to ride her to the riding field (20mins), around the field a few times but to walk on foot back and let her stretch out. Good to be kept in check for the sake of the older gal.

Hopefully no loose horses eh?


----------



## Knave

I’m glad you had such successful rides! Sorry about your back though. It’s a big part of why I run so consistently. Running makes my back feel better, as does riding.

I don’t know about the leg in all honesty. Our horses are trained differently. Everything is soft. So, Cash is probably a very similar horse to Katie in my estimate, but he does move off a leg with soft pressure and hold that movement until something different is asked. Much like how we train our horses to respond to rein pressure differently than the English disciplines.

I always assumed that you used legs the same way we do though! So I guess that is a surprise to me. I did ride the dressage and English horses at the Arab place I worked, but they all understood my methods. I guess it may have taken time, but I don’t recall it ever being of issue. Granted they were world champs.


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I’m glad you had such successful rides! Sorry about your back though. It’s a big part of why I run so consistently. Running makes my back feel better, as does riding.
> 
> I don’t know about the leg in all honesty. Our horses are trained differently. Everything is soft. So, Cash is probably a very similar horse to Katie in my estimate, but he does move off a leg with soft pressure and hold that movement until something different is asked. Much like how we train our horses to respond to rein pressure differently than the English disciplines.
> 
> I always assumed that you used legs the same way we do though! So I guess that is a surprise to me. I did ride the dressage and English horses at the Arab place I worked, but they all understood my methods. I guess it may have taken time, but I don’t recall it ever being of issue. Granted they were world champs.


Katie is very sensitive but dull to me specifically, by the way I ride. She's amazing for my instructor. Katie isn't at a point she can maintain a rhythm, pfft for me at least, but that's the goal - in the mean time I have to work on it. It's so hard to simultaneously work on it myself and try train Katie who absolutely is above my level. So is it training her or me?  I'm instructed to not nag but man its not easy multitasking atm but its slowly coming together. In regards to leg today Katie kept falling in - and it really was an objection coz far side of circle away from home ooooo what a tragedy lol but my legggg. My poor leg! Don't get me wrong I was correcting her with the schooling whip as needed/instructed when she ignored me. I'm mama, she just likes to take the pee outta me. So basically I just need to git gud. I do like though when I get things right she's so soft and responsive which is great for feeling like I'm progressing. A real horse to grow into and with. 

I like running too but since my knee had to put that on hold and only recently been able to cycle - it'd make this sickening popping sound and sensation


----------



## TrainedByMares

Kalraii said:


> Katie was actually looking at me and thinking. Not just autopiloting with her nose high or ignoring that terrible ape on her back that doesn't speak her language. We're beginning to have a connection and not just through the reins
> 
> Great way of putting it! So funny! Nicki gets so frustrated when I don't understand something and I could see her using those words about me!





Knave said:


> I’m glad you had such successful rides! Sorry about your back though. It’s a big part of why I run so consistently. Running makes my back feel better, as does riding.


When I ride, my back feels good too. Lifting water and feed buckets, troughs and bales of hay is hard work. I've pulled muscles on occasion,too. Who thinks about stretching before such activities? 

@MeditativeRider and @Kalraii this mental health business is uncharted territory for me. Another agency got involved.They have been trying to contact him since yesterday and he won't answer the door or the phone.Ongoing this journey will be as Yoda would say it. The first agency was all ready to commit the guy but then said if it's dementia, we can't do anything! I won't clutter your wonderful journal with details. Just needed a shot of tequila!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Diagonals. I suck. I just cannot for the life of me see them. When I can see them, I see better by looking at the inside leg than the outside leg (the traditional way). 

Good luck with your rides today! You must be getting very fit. Sorry to hear about your back. I get lower back pain a lot and it is most often when I have neglected doing gluteus medius work. So if I do side lying leg lifts it helps. But that is my specific situation. I like Upright Health on Youtube for figuring out back/hip/knee issues: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=upright+health+lower+back+pain


----------



## MeditativeRider

Rather than leg on circles, my issue is outside rein. Apparently I give it away too much, and I should not because it is really important. So I have to focus on looking between the ears or to the outside ear and not to the inside of the circle, and keep my outside arm pit shut (I tend to have that arm slightly rolled forward) and keep my outside rein on. It is amazing how when I do it all, everything becomes easy and rights itself, but I always fall back into the habit of loosing it and need my instructor there to say "outside rein, close your armpit" etc. As soon as she says it, I can totally feel that I am all wrong, but before that, I could not feel I was wrong but was struggling with my circle. Guess it always going to be something right and that is why we have lessons.


----------



## Kalraii

@Meditative good idea about the lunging. And thanks for sharing details of your learning. I really miss that about group lessons and no one else is having riding lessons at my instructor. She's either riding herself or schooling in-hand. I really miss these kind of chats. I'll give the link a try I'm pretty desperate. I love my bed and it makes me sad that I no longer looking forward to laying in it!

@TrainedByMares oh no if it actually is dementia that's even more awful for ALL parties. Wishing you luck. We have one tenant here but he's a friend of a friend. We will eventually be renting out another section of our too-large house and it terrifies me to end up with something like this. I've only just sat down have you been able to ride at all? I wanted to ask about your horse history as well how did you get into it and whatnot but maybe better to share on your journal?  

------------------

*1st Canter on Mocha*


Today ended up being just Mocha and Toby going out as Max's mummy has a cold. We kept with our plan of going to the stubble field. A woman was walking along the lane with her nose to her phone. She was strafing across the lane towards us not paying attention so I called out "EXCUSE ME" loudly. I had to call it twice before she finally raised her head... to look *behind* her  I figured I'll keep Mocha still and the women turned around and had a big fright as she was so close to kissing Mocha's nose. Seriously, how can you miss us?! She didn't even have earphones on.










These naughty cows are quite brave and often come over to say hello and scare the horses ofc









Mocha felt a bit lazier today so to be safe we didn't do too much trotting on the lane but once we got the stubble field she was very eager.. to eat. 










I remembered to turn the equilab app on to try it a second time. It's pretty darn accurate aint it? And yes we cantered for the first time ever, twice. We trotted up and down the field but I don't do much circle work in trot because she finds it quite hard and I wanted to focus on having fun it being her second time here and all. She feels strong on a straight now its really nice to be able to feel a change in her for myself rather than be told. My friend asked if we could try a canter and initially I refused, saying I didn't feel Mocha was ready. I then changed my mind and figured I'll ask but not pressure her. 

I suddenly felt brave but still didn't cue clearly first time and we ended up with a rushing trot so I brought her back and tried a second time with more confidence. No head tossing at all she effortlessly went into a lovely canter with a big stride. I kept my butt out the way and was so thrilled I was even making "weeee" sounds patting her neck  She came back to trot just fine and then I figured let's go again, see if she's up for it. _Weeeeeeeeeeee _and then we ran out of space. She was really enjoying herself so when we turned around she went to canter off again so I had to circle her once before she quickly realised that we weren't gonna do it again. So polite, no tanking off or tantrums. Unfortunately my friend wasn't too happy that I didn't give any warning and I did apologise - I don't make a habit of running off like that but it was one of those situations I wasn't sure what would happen in the first place and the field's enclosed at least. 

As instructed I got off close to home to let her stretch out and relax. I turned the app off and was surprised to see that we still was over an hour. Am glad I got off I think it's still maybe a bit much for her but very happy about today!


----------



## knightrider

Did I miss the post where the difficult woman turned her horse loose in the field while you were trying to ride there? Or has it not happened yet?


----------



## Kalraii

knightrider said:


> Did I miss the post where the difficult woman turned her horse loose in the field while you were trying to ride there? Or has it not happened yet?


No she's not done it YET. But don't worry, she's a regular visitor we'll know eventually what she'll do. It still puts us on edge when we go up there.


----------



## Knave

How was your knee today? Any better? I hope so.

I’m glad your ride was so good!! I’m happy for Mocha that she has you, and you that you lucked into such a nice horse!


----------



## gottatrot

Yay for cantering! I always think of your Mocha when I see the Mocha at my barn because he's also a big bay sweetheart. He begs for treats and then takes them so gently.


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> How was your knee today? Any better? I hope so.
> I’m glad your ride was so good!! I’m happy for Mocha that she has you, and you that you lucked into such a nice horse!


My knee is coming along nicely thank you! It really is just a wide barrel that upsets it now usually for only a day. I feel so lucky to have her - she gives me such confidence which is strange when all I was told I should technically make me more anxious! I know we click really well because even with my amazing instructor she is quite tense. What's the oldest horse you've been able to keep under saddle in light work? I don't think Mocha would enjoy retirement. She was so depressed when I first came here.



gottatrot said:


> Yay for cantering! I always think of your Mocha when I see the Mocha at my barn because he's also a big bay sweetheart. He begs for treats and then takes them so gently.


My jaw. Do you know or have any history of his breeding? Toby has similar colours but your Mocha has nearly the same head! It does crack me up a bit how unoriginal people can be with horse names 


-------

No riding I'm having a rest. I think I overdone it lol. It's not as simple as ever turning up and riding. I have to do multiple trips to the car to get water (coz no access this side of the field) and then their tack. Constantly locking and unlocking gates Then put tack in the car. Then unpack car to put tack in house. It's like going on holiday twice a day every day. For the first time in nearly half a year we've nearly had a week without rain, if you just about don't count the nearly-drizzle last night. 

Saddler came today and reflocked it. She showered Katie with compliments for her conformation change. She uses a bendy bit of metal and does traces of their backs every time she comes. And yes what a huge change to finally see it on paper. Her back is even and wither pockets still filling in nicely compared to the last two so definitely have some hope left. I should have taken a photo. We were talking about bits and contact and she was verbally spanking me when we discussed how Katie comes on the bit and then I throw it away because I'm not used to it so give with my arms 😅 We're getting there though.

It's a tiny bit too wide for Mocha but I really can't justify a second saddle. Eventually if Katie muscles up more they will likely end up two gullet sizes apart and I'll have no choice but to get Mocha a saddle. Until then... prolite shim pads it is! It's just to help lift the front and only by a smidge. Will get her back in 6 months to reassess. Oh and I need to feed Mocha more. She felt that she was a little on the thin side. I feel a bit dumb coz I didn't adjust the feed to account for our hacking. Katie in comparison is a real easy keeper! 

Next week I'm gonna full clip em. I do like a natural coat but both are getting sweaty which is making it a dilemma with putting back out in the field rugged/unrugged etc and with the wind conditions here. I wont deny it though they are gonna look gorgeous!


----------



## Knave

Um, the oldest I have seen working was Newt. Newt was 40 I believe when we put him down for cutting off his hoof most of the way. It was a terrible end to a wonderful horse. I’ll show you a picture of him.

Unless horses are used as kid’s horses, they aren’t often kept going. My grandpa had one though. Lady. She did good all the time he rode her. She even did good when he just retired her and took her grain, and died right after he did. They were an old pair and I loved it.


----------



## Kalraii

Oh look you fit three of them on I love it! 40 is freaking great I can wish. Yeah, since Mocha can't be ponied. Maybe I need to buy a gelding to pony her off coz she likes the boys? I might need a child myself or need to pawn someone elses


----------



## Knave

Either is a good solution! Lol! A baby or a new horse…


----------



## gottatrot

The Mocha at my barn is supposedly half TB, half some draft breed. 

My friends have had two horses that were in pretty serious work (up to ten mile rides, plenty of cantering) until right around age 30. The gelding was even doing low level jumping. 

Neither horse retired. The mare got up one day and broke her leg, was put down. The gelding had COPD for ten years that was managed well, but his lungs suddenly gave out on him.

Neither of those horses had any serious arthritis or lameness issues, and both had minds that loved to go out and run. So the riders never pushed them, but they would whinny if left at the barn, even if other horses were left with them. So they worked because they tolerated it well and it made them happy.


----------



## Kalraii

So nothing exciting. I haven't been riding coz of my back and have an x-ray lined up. I've done some damage to it over the years so probably best to get it checked. I dont have a safety vest at the moment. My friends are sad that I went from riding like a nutter to not riding at all but even when riding it was pinching. One has tried pressuring me and even seemed a little annoyed which irked me. This is my spine I'm talking about and I don't currently have a safety vest. I said I'd let them know how I feel this morning and I did too much yesterday which makes it a no. Their response was a bit curt and not once "hope it gets better". These small details really stand out to me where my value is only as a riding companion because they are afraid to ride alone and nothing else. Makes me a bit sad but this is why in my 30's I count my friends on three fingers. Everyone else is an acquaintance. I guess I'm just a bit bitter and continuously surprised at peoples selfishness. Well, we are apes so I shouldn't be surprised. Have to be selfish to evolve this far right? Reminds of someone who I once thought was a close friend before I realised that all her other friends had a skilled trade that she and her husband could capitalize on. To top it off I also had a random request from someone I don't know well if I could take her boy out on the horses for a birthday treat. I took her son, 9 I think, for a little ride in the winter. Mocha was a good girl but he was bouncing and screaming like a 4 year old on a rollercoaster ride even at a halt. His mum is lovely and he's lovely but that wasn't much fun lol. If I'm honest I just don't get joy out of entertaining other peoples kids for free, especially with those I'm not close to. So now I'm the selfish one 

I might've mentioned I'm full clipping Katie and Mocha. Well my friend turned up with her clippers - she's quite experienced - and was gutted that her blades were too blunt. I immediately saw on the first shave and said "leave it" but she charged on ahead. Eventually we both said enough because it was tugging and she ordered new blades that should arrive today. But it means that poor Mocha was left like this:
























I don't begrudge it she's doing both horses for free and comes a long way - I help look after her elderly pony as she's just had a baby so is a fair trade. Hopefully have better pictures tomorrow!  

Question: legs on or off? I wanted them left on but its hilarious she looks like she's wearing stockings!

I am also experimenting with the poop braid. It's not for style points but hopefully it resolves the stringy bit of tail that doesn't seem to lift with the rest:

















I really wanna bag their tails tbh but we have barbed wire. A little braid is ok but you think a proper wrapping/bag thing would be too risky? Katie and Mocha aren't bum itchers. I also want to train their manes but that's maybe better done when not being intermittently rugged? Katie has the dreaded rug gap ofc that I'm not sure will ever grow back.

Lesson day was yesterday and I did too much getting the horses ready and saddled. My instructor took Katie alone up the motorway bridge and came back red faced and sweating. She said the entire 45mins was spooking, being looky, and wanting to take off home. For the first time ever she's suggested either wearing a grackle or a upping the bit a tiny bit because its so physically taxing to hold Katie back or consult my saddler, also a bit fitter. She said it IS a training issue but its a matter of safety, too and only in specific circumstances. She feels she can't do what she needs to do when she's using her entire body strength every second. I might make a separate post to get some more feedback. 

I got a prolite shim half-pad for Mocha so I'm just waiting for her to be clipped and if my back is better I should be back on by next week. Mocha has been a bit depressed this last week and the only change is our lack of riding. I got her out as a pack horse yesterday taking BB's saddle back to my car.


----------



## carshon

Katie looks great. I am sorry that your back is hurting, and of course you should care for yourself! Riding will come again and you will benefit from not over taxing an already sore part of your body. 

Poor Mocha and her hair cut. I think leaving the legs and belly is OK since she wears a blanket to cover the clipped bits.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m sorry, the look on Mocha’s face made me laugh [emoji23] Pretty sure I’ve had that look on my own face after a less than awesome haircut!

Hope you get some answers for your back…take care of yourself[emoji3590]

Also, I just wanted to say I have maybe three good friends myself and two of those are kind of iffy. I used to be so giving and “oh let me help you”,
“what can I do for you”, etc.
Then I discovered that a person’s loyalty (for some people) is directly related to the strength of their need of what you can do for them. Once I hit a rough patch myself, the superficial friends drifted away. In the words of country artist Tracy Lawrence, “You Find Out Who Your Friends Are” .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave

I hope your back gets to feeling better! I hope the appointment does something for you.

I haven’t been riding this week either. My head has pounded since Saturday. I am flustered my migraines seem to be back here this last month. Husband was trying to convince me to see a doc and get my neck fixed (I have a floating vertebrae touching my spinal cord because of a mare picking me up and throwing me as a little girl), but knows I am not a doctor fan.

I can count my friends on a small portion of hand as well, and all of them seem to live somewhere different. I do like a woman from my town, and we are friends I would say, but she’s always busy and I’m not great at initiating contact.

I think it is me that keeps people at a distance. It’s part of what you said though. I don’t want to feel like I’m there to do everyone’s chores or definitely not to just babysit. It is rare the small child I want to hang around with. I thought that besides my own (when they were small) they just didn’t exist, but I will say that I have two small cousins and a little girl in my town that I truly adore and enjoy. That random little girl is my spirit animal I tell you! Lol. She says all the things I wish I could, and reacts the way I would if I had any balls at all. Lol


----------



## horselovinguy

Back pain stinks...find the way to heal and if told 2 weeks consider 3 or 4 so really healed and then just as the injured horse needs to come back slow, so do you....be kind to you.

Mocha, good thing I had just swallowed my hot tea....
Mocha's face tells all.... its only hair and grows back.
Would not take much to even the lines and make it "cuter" and not so  🤣 ...
We've all done some not so nice haircuts when learning, and sometimes when accomplished and a uncooperative horse in front of us. Oops...

As for clipping Katie...
I would leave her legs, clipped at a angle_ {higher at front, slight slant downward at back} _just under her shoulder/haunch muscling.

You as the designer can take as much or as little as you wish wielding that clipper.
For me, leave the legs...leave some of the belly, as much as you can to protect her as its still deep in winter yet.
I actually though would take off where her girth actually sits cause she sweats their when working.
I prefer this kind of clip more than many others as it takes away the sweat areas and allows Katie to cool/dry faster but still affords protection from the elements she must endure in winter cold and inclement weather yet.























I saw this and went Katie....this would work.. .Another variation of bib-clips.










With the mud situation you face, I would shorten those leg feathers so she not get sores, mud fever or just so filthy and kept skin wet.
A guide with decent pictures to view and copy making alterations that fit your need, your horse and climate.








Clipping 101


Clipping is one of those jobs that many horse owners despise — it’s messy, time consuming, and too often can be stressful for both horse and owner. But you don’t have to dread clipping your horse. If you know how to use the clippers correctly and keep the horse calm and relaxed throughout the...




www.horsejournals.com




There are hundreds of pictures to google and variations of what other did to copy...

And lastly, was told if you can count having 3 truly good/best friends _in your lifetime_ you have been blessed...
I can count one, and that is my husband. We were friends long before romance got involved...other than that, "friends" float in, stay a bit then move on or I move them gone when suddenly found you been used or had....
I would rather be "no-friends" than used...my choice. 
And nope, *not* lonesome.
_I *am* comfortable in my skin and with myself_. 
🐴...


----------



## egrogan

I've only had a horse clipped once (and I knew going in that it was well worth it to pay a "pro"), but I am in awe of people who have the talent for it. My mare Fizz is pretty easy going, but even she was _d-o-n-e _by the time her body was finished. We ended up just leaving her legs, though I have to say she didn't have the same kind of fabulous knee high fur boots left behind, she just doesn't have that much floof on her legs. Like HLG says, it will grow back and probably can be evened out pretty well with proper blades.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Hope you can get your back sorted. Sorry on the riding friend front. I have like 2 good friends and one lives in the US and the other in the other island of NZ from me, so I don't see them at all really in person. All the ones I see regularly in person are just acquaintances.

It is a pain in the behind entertaining other people's kids. Particularly if they are of the loud variety. I would find an excuse not to give the kid pony rides too.

Good luck with the clip.


----------



## MeditativeRider

@Kalraii Have you watched Mystic Mystic (TV series) - Wikipedia ? It's a teen horsey tv series made as a collaboration between the UK and NZ. Filmed in NZ. Season 2 has just come out in the UK, and is coming out in NZ in a couple of weeks (so excited!!). My kids and myself are just rewatching season 1 for the third time to prep for season 2. It is pretty light hearted and often silly, but also great. Thought I would mention it as you sounded like you may need some cheering up TV to watch.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Kalraii said:


> Their response was a bit curt and not once "hope it gets better". These small details really stand out to me where my value is only as a riding companion because they are afraid to ride alone and nothing else.


They also might just be really bad at expressing themselves in an empathetic way.


----------



## gottatrot

Sorry about your back, hope it feels better soon. See, I am a friend, lol.
Mocha still looks too cute. 

My friends don't like it when I clip because they say, "That's good enough, right?" And I say, "Nope, not quite." A full body clip is a marathon, and makes me itch for days. But very satisfying!


----------



## Kalraii

Txshecat0423 said:


> I’m sorry, the look on Mocha’s face made me laugh [emoji23] Pretty sure I’ve had that look on my own face after a less than awesome haircut!
> 
> Hope you get some answers for your back…take care of yourself[emoji3590]
> 
> Also, I just wanted to say I have maybe three good friends myself and two of those are kind of iffy. I used to be so giving and “oh let me help you”,
> “what can I do for you”, etc.
> Then I discovered that a person’s loyalty (for some people) is directly related to the strength of their need of what you can do for them. Once I hit a rough patch myself, the superficial friends drifted away. In the words of country artist Tracy Lawrence, “You Find Out Who Your Friends Are” .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that you've also experienced but your comment really hits home hard! When my mum passed away loads of people offered to help with various tasks (and animals) but when I took them up on the offer they were suddenly unavailable and awkward in any encounter thereafter. Empty promises and offers do my head in! I have no problem with most of it but just be upfront  I really still struggle NOT helping people though because I never like seeing people struggle on their own or are vulnerable. Or pretend to be, even worse. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Kalraii

MeditativeRider said:


> They also might just be really bad at expressing themselves in an empathetic way. My oldest daughter is like this. She has high functioning autism. If you met her, you would probably not realise she had autism and instead think that she was a self-centered person that was focused entirely on herself and did not care about others. Really on the inside she cares a lot, but she is just terrible at expressing that and sometimes also too afraid to express it. Like if someone gets hurt, she does not do the usual "are you ok?" and so forth because she feels things so deeply that acknowledging someone is hurt is really emotionally painful for her. Sometimes she is also so focused on something else that she is single track minded because of anxiety. Like say she was afraid to ride on her own, she would become super focused on that anxiety and forget about everything else around her. We work on this a lot with prompting and discussions and setting up scripts, but it most definitely does not come naturally to her to express care for others first, second, or sometimes even ever.
> 
> If there is an opportune moment I would bring it up like "hey, I get that you are really anxious about riding alone. I am sorry I could not be there for you yesterday, but I needed to look after my back. It made me feel a bit uncared for that you did not understand that" and see what the response was.


Really valid points to think about am very glad for your point of view. I have a friend with aspergers but with him its VERY noticeable and I have to be very accommodating. I might actually try an upfront approach because I've done a lot helping this friend and was bothered that she only saw me as a riding companion and a current inconvenience y'know? Will see how it goes. I do believe in learning from mistakes and second and third and even fourth chances for the right person.


----------



## Kalraii

gottatrot said:


> Sorry about your back, hope it feels better soon. See, I am a friend, lol.
> Mocha still looks too cute.
> 
> My friends don't like it when I clip because they say, "That's good enough, right?" And I say, "Nope, not quite." A full body clip is a marathon, and makes me itch for days. But very satisfying!


It took two hours to do Mocha but the clippers are on their way out, even with new blades. My friend kept asking me to point out anything that bothers me and I said I'd rather not because once I get started I wont stop picking lol! I have to actively chill out!


----------



## Kalraii

egrogan said:


> I've only had a horse clipped once (and I knew going in that it was well worth it to pay a "pro"), but I am in awe of people who have the talent for it. My mare Fizz is pretty easy going, but even she was _d-o-n-e _by the time her body was finished. We ended up just leaving her legs, though I have to say she didn't have the same kind of fabulous knee high fur boots left behind, she just doesn't have that much floof on her legs. Like HLG says, it will grow back and probably can be evened out pretty well with proper blades.


Have you got a picture of Fizz clipped with her legs on? The fur boots really make me laugh!


----------



## Kalraii

horselovinguy said:


> Back pain stinks...find the way to heal and if told 2 weeks consider 3 or 4 so really healed and then just as the injured horse needs to come back slow, so do you....be kind to you.
> 
> Mocha, good thing I had just swallowed my hot tea....
> Mocha's face tells all.... its only hair and grows back.
> Would not take much to even the lines and make it "cuter" and not so  🤣 ...
> We've all done some not so nice haircuts when learning, and sometimes when accomplished and a uncooperative horse in front of us. Oops...
> 
> As for clipping Katie...
> I would leave her legs, clipped at a angle_ {higher at front, slight slant downward at back} _just under her shoulder/haunch muscling.
> 
> You as the designer can take as much or as little as you wish wielding that clipper.
> For me, leave the legs...leave some of the belly, as much as you can to protect her as its still deep in winter yet.
> I actually though would take off where her girth actually sits cause she sweats their when working.
> I prefer this kind of clip more than many others as it takes away the sweat areas and allows Katie to cool/dry faster but still affords protection from the elements she must endure in winter cold and inclement weather yet.
> View attachment 1124399
> View attachment 1124401
> View attachment 1124403
> 
> 
> I saw this and went Katie....this would work.. .Another variation of bib-clips.
> View attachment 1124404
> 
> 
> 
> With the mud situation you face, I would shorten those leg feathers so she not get sores, mud fever or just so filthy and kept skin wet.
> A guide with decent pictures to view and copy making alterations that fit your need, your horse and climate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipping 101
> 
> 
> Clipping is one of those jobs that many horse owners despise — it’s messy, time consuming, and too often can be stressful for both horse and owner. But you don’t have to dread clipping your horse. If you know how to use the clippers correctly and keep the horse calm and relaxed throughout the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.horsejournals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of pictures to google and variations of what other did to copy...
> 
> And lastly, was told if you can count having 3 truly good/best friends _in your lifetime_ you have been blessed...
> I can count one, and that is my husband. We were friends long before romance got involved...other than that, "friends" float in, stay a bit then move on or I move them gone when suddenly found you been used or had....
> I would rather be "no-friends" than used...my choice.
> And nope, *not* lonesome.
> _I *am* comfortable in my skin and with myself_.
> 🐴...


I wish it was me clipping I will learn in my lifetime I WILL. I decided to take everything but the legs off as I'm in a position to rug. I want them to have enough hair by the worst of our summer and ofc the next clip I give will probably be like what you posted here. Thanks for all the input and the video. It'll be hilarious when I try my first attempt 😅 I clip my dogs but they are mops and anything I do looks good. Except for the one time I forgot the guard and nearly took off half a nipple as they jerked around - serious heart attack.


----------



## Kalraii

Mocha was delighted when the clipping was over so it was hard to get pictures because she was throwing out all the new tricks I've been teaching her lol. Like answering questions with a head bob or pawing or bowing. Look at her fuzzy legs lol! The colour pops. My friend tried to do a cute lil lightening bolt but Mocha kept moving her butt! What do you think? She's gonna do Katie this weekend so can try touch up then too.


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I hope your back gets to feeling better! I hope the appointment does something for you.
> 
> I haven’t been riding this week either. My head has pounded since Saturday. I am flustered my migraines seem to be back here this last month. Husband was trying to convince me to see a doc and get my neck fixed (I have a floating vertebrae touching my spinal cord because of a mare picking me up and throwing me as a little girl), but knows I am not a doctor fan.
> 
> I can count my friends on a small portion of hand as well, and all of them seem to live somewhere different. I do like a woman from my town, and we are friends I would say, but she’s always busy and I’m not great at initiating contact.
> 
> I think it is me that keeps people at a distance. It’s part of what you said though. I don’t want to feel like I’m there to do everyone’s chores or definitely not to just babysit. It is rare the small child I want to hang around with. I thought that besides my own (when they were small) they just didn’t exist, but I will say that I have two small cousins and a little girl in my town that I truly adore and enjoy. That random little girl is my spirit animal I tell you! Lol. She says all the things I wish I could, and reacts the way I would if I had any balls at all. Lol


How is your head now? Real migraines are awful to the point we actually had some people come in for a head scan just in case. How terrifying is that? Laying down and having to avoid sunlight must be so depressing. I've only had two migraines and for sure thought I was gonna stroke the first time. God forbid. I hope you're ok. I only meet one of my friends a few times a year and I love that. I'm not into texting or calling daily. I much rather have a gap then do a big catch up. As the years go on I'm becoming more of a hermit, more introverted. I used to be a socialite and network like a freak, friends all over the globe and travelling. I'm an entirely different person now with no patience for people. Animals can surprise but rarely disappoint. Horses be some expensive therapy lol. I love honest children but parenting seems so difficult. I've not had any children that I click with but until the baby boom recently not had much access to friends and have no other family. I am under pressure to carry on my majestic blood line lol!


----------



## Knave

It is a lot better today. I supposedly have some sort of migraine disorder. Light isn’t too bad for me, but movement is awful. I forced myself to work out and get my blood flowing, and I do think it helped a little. It came back worse, but I took extra magnesium for a couple days and I think that is what is helping it.


----------



## MeditativeRider

I love that you have a friend with Aspergers that you accommodate. 

The clip looks great!


----------



## egrogan

@Kalraii , I had to remember how to log in to an old photo storage site I used to use to find pix of Fizz's clipping experience. I think you can tell how she felt about it! 🤣
























The fur booties!








Gosh, seeing these pictures reminds me how much I miss having access to an indoor right now!


----------



## Kalraii

So glad you fished out those photos! I lost thousands when site shut down and the warning emails went to my junk folder. I was way to late to retrieve them. Her booties look fab actually! The colour compliments!

So you probably know about the move. My god this week was a nightmare. The horses were actually the least of my problems but that extra icing just sent me over the edge. I might lose hair over this. When two relatives died within years of each other - tragically and I was witness to both - my hair fell out and never grew back the same 🤦‍♀️ My body decided that it'd be infertile for a bit as well. I don't really care in the long term as I rocked wigs for a bit and liked being able to slap on a different hairstyle daily. OK maybe this wasn't as bad because managed to resolve three out of five and feel much better today. 

Finally I can focus on the smaller matters. Like Katie being half clipped and no way to finish the job right now. I'd get clippers but no guarantee they'd arrive in time for the move anyway so hoping someone gets back to me. I'm gonna have to invest in electric fencing to supplement the existing stuff and Mocha's surgery. So little things I'm looking forward to at new yard with spring practically here:


putting out haynets or feeders similar so I don't have to come at night like a vampire. It's a bit too isolated for very late night trips.
practicing an instrument without irritating anyone (turns out piano skills aren't transferring well to string as I'd hoped. I _*butcher*_ that violin, poor instrument needs to report me for abuse!) IDK, maybe the horses wont like it either?
hopping on bareback and going for a mosey
pole work and maybe a bit of jumping
sunbathing responsibly lol
having clean pastures and worm counts
observing wildlife and doing my bit. Man I really want to get into beekeeping but not an option right now

I'm also offering paid livery services to those that I helped at old yard. I think on average I was doing someone else's 2-3 horses 5-6x a week for the last four months. It's taken its toll as was only ever meant to be temporary or shared but the main one would only be able to turn up on the days WE want to ride. So not a fair trade. I don't want to say names because I really like these people but I do realise I've been taken advantage of in this regard and have pointed it out that saying "I would if I could" doesn't _actually_ help me. It was at a point they would unrug and without any prior warning ask me to rug their horses across a 25 acre field that evening and then be upset when I wasn't available  I'm a mug, right?  Well I don't mind helping I really don't, I was there most of the times anyway and it kept me busy and warm, it just made me chuckle after. I already gave them my going rate of a whopping £3 a visit per horse and paid extras IF I can go. Am hoping that the combination will deter them unless they really need it in which case its fine. A few have expressed concern over my riding availability. I'm just half a mile away you'd think I'm moving to another country 

Will be interesting to see how the girls get on, maybe the quiet will be beneficial and they can learn to get on. TWO DAYS TO GO!


----------



## TrainedByMares

Don't worry, Kalraii , everything will work out😄


----------



## Knave

I think it is going to be great. 1/2 mile is nothing as far as riding goes. When I ride to “the house with the arena,” it is a 1/2 mile. It seems like it’s in my backyard. Nothing at all. (I guess the first time riding it alone on a colt feels like something. Lol)

I was trying to decide if it would be worth it for $3. Then I realized it’s actually closer to $4, and I still don’t know.

Your story about losing your hair made me think about when I was sick. Apparently I have some sort of mystery autoimmune condition, and I got very sick right after my father-in-law died. I had wondered if that triggered it, but only a few months prior my best friend had died in a fatal car accident. She called a minute before or after her wreck, and I ignored it. I didn’t get sick after losing her, but maybe it was just too much to lose them both. My FIL was the only one in husband’s family who seemed to be close to me.

For whatever reason, your experience makes me feel less frightened that I will just magically become sick again for no reason.


----------



## MeditativeRider

@Kalraii Hope the move goes well and you don't lose your hair! 

Lol about the violin. Violin sounds beautiful when you have learned it, but the learning period is very long. A friend I shared an office and lab with when doing my PhD used to practice her flute while she ran long experiments in the lab. It is good to have a transportable instrument.

What sort of wildlife do you get?

Bee keeping would be great. We know lots of people that do it. Even just for supporting the ecosystem and pollination. 

@Knave First, I am so sorry about your friend. Hugs!

If you are interested, and I am only posting it because I find it interesting and I know many people with autoimmune disorders. Many autoimmune disorders are now being linked to viruses or other infections. For a long time, it has been suspected that multiple sclerosis was linked with glandular fever/mononucleosis (mono)/Epstein-Barr virus. However, there was a huge study done very recently in the US military over a number of years on people they had all the medical records for and it has definitely been found to be a causative trigger now (the authors use the words "leading cause" and found a 32 fold increase, which is insanely high, Longitudinal analysis reveals high prevalence of Epstein-Barr virus associated with multiple sclerosis). Anyway, I think just keeping yourself physically healthy, not stressed, and making sure you sleep well is a good way to avoid triggering symptoms once you have an autoimmune. It could have been that you already had an autoimmune and your symptoms were triggered by the stress of the events in your life.


----------



## Knave

Thank you for posting that @MeditativeRider! I believe you are right that I already did have an autoimmune disorder prior to the time of stress. I had some symptoms during another time of stress in my life, but it wasn’t as bad as then and stuck to stomach issues. When I was very sick it was similar to ms, which one doctor or two said I did have, and another that I didn’t. I really dislike doctors and eventually quit going. Lol

A few things crop up here and there, and I try my best to stay overall healthy. I have managed to avoid seizures and passing out for several years now, although it tends to get in the back of my mind. It seems stress is just stress though, and quite possibly I am not good at managing it, so I do not know how to control it. I hope to continue to avoid a big flare up. I was worried when I got Covid that it would start one, but it didn’t luckily.


----------



## MeditativeRider

@Knave Fair enough disliking doctors! They can be fairly unapproachable, and I found in the US they were even more so than here. I love my current GP because she is very down to earth and will take everything you say into serious consideration even if it is things that other doctors would dismiss. In a non-planned way she has ended up being the GP for my grandmother, my mum, myself, and my two daughters. 

I wish you lots of no-stress times! My friend with MS more gets episodes of partial paralysis. Her is a form called relapsing-remitting MS, and she has not had any major episodes since she has destressed her life and work more.


----------



## gottatrot

It's stressful moving horses, but I believe your new place will be a lot better.
I play the violin too, and piano. They are such different skills, but reading music is helpful. It is more difficult physically for me to play violin, and I almost have to "stay in shape" for it versus the piano.


----------



## Kalraii

COPY/PASTED from the yard move Thread - just coz I wanted to keep it here hope that's OK!

Ugh I'm exhausted!! I went to the new place to collect keys early yesterday morning. The other livery unfortunately has covid so we had to keep our distance and mask up. The most unfortunate timing. Poor woman was a bit out of breath running around as we hastily amended fencing. I gave it a proper once over and added some bits. Electric of course and half it it is just for show - but its so overgrown and solid in some places I'm not that worried but put it up as an extra layer of protection. The most important side by the motorway is overgrown, has a steep ditch, solid fence posts with mesh bottoms and barbed wire tops plus hot wire a couple meters out.

The motorway is my only complaint really the rest I'm happy with. There's always a hum in the background but we'll all adjust. We're quite used to noise already. So all I had to do was head back to my old field, tack up and ride them to their new home. The days leading up to the move I was quite emotional with everything else and honestly thought I'd find it horrible to have to move.

I took a picture of their last big family breakfast:
View attachment 1124721


I felt a bit sad. But I had to get horses in and prepare BB for his lesson (my friend can't come in the week so I prepare him for my instructor). Had a little giggle at Mocha's cute clip:
View attachment 1124722
View attachment 1124723


Speaking of clips my instructor is gonna finish Katie and touch Mocha up next Weds. So my instructor had to ride this:
View attachment 1124724
View attachment 1124725

So I tacked the girls up - forgot Mocha's new prolite halfpad and felt a bit bad riding her in a plan saddle cloth but she was so raring to go I barely had time to do up my girth!  Mocha and Katie rode side by side and Katie was much more relaxed going up the lane in company. We went over the bridge no problem but then my heart began to hammer. But Mocha and I took the lead and while she KNEW something was up, she KNEW this was wrong and would occasionally nap and reverse, she still went first and went on. I felt SO bad. Because she KNEW! 😭

The moment I dismounted she began to try turn back and was practically begging me to take her away. Katie didn't give a crap she just ate grass while we waited for my new neighbour to put her two geldings in their sections to turn out.

It was SO anticlimactic lol. I thought I'd be crying, that they would be whinnying. Mocha was insecure bless her and staying with Katie:











We've got studboi Max far left, his new companion gelding Andy who has only been here a few days. 2 girls, 2 boys. Not bad I think.
View attachment 1124728


Another friend came and picked up my instructor but I decided I'd walk Toby home as felt bad that he came with 2 horses and would leave alone. Kept his owner company too. My feet hurt so much as in my rush I'd picked up the worst pair of trainers that force me to pronate terribly. Poor Toby was whinnying on the way back. It started to rain and the wind was icy so I rushed to get their rugs and drive back.
View attachment 1124727

They never called when I left nor when I arrived. They did follow me around like lost puppies for a bit but overall were far more relaxed than ANY of us expected.

To get an idea of my full half:





The other field I can use must have 100yards of fence line (really I have no idea but its a fair bit) but its in a state of disrepair. Its the most important section by the motorway. You think three layering hot wire will be enough? No, there isn't a clear path onto it but you can't be too paranoid with horses right? I'll have to get the farmer to mow a path around and a wide enough gap so I set it up. I don't really want to invest too heavily too soon and I doubt I'd be allowed to set anything up more permanent. Or I can just use it as a riding field. Will take pictures. Before then just settling the ladies in.

Mocha is pushing Katie around and no matter how far apart their feed pans are she chases Katie off and they end up doing swapsies. I first tried tying Mocha that worked. But then I tried stalling her - pff you think she'd go into the stall? The least of my worries so I put Katie in who could have cantered around in it its so big lol. The shavings are nearly up to my knees from the previous horse who passed away (the bedding is clean).

So funny Mocha NEEDS Katie but isn't exactly friendly. But I noticed that she isn't as vindictive as she used to be. Both are very needy in their own way right now but so far so good. Thanks for all the support so far. I was so happy I didn't even bother going back until early the next morning. I fed my neighbours geldings so she could rest and isolate and the girls were perfectly happy. This evening they were good too. Tomorrow I'm gonna take them into our grass arena and see how they fare being separated within sight to begin with. At least they have the boys for company.


----------



## egrogan

Congrats on the smooth move. That is a serious amount of space for them. Hope the transition continues to go well as you all settle in to the new routine. Even though I know it's cold and rainy/icy, I am so jealous of all that green grass!


----------



## ACinATX

See, they are friends now! They know they belong together! It's great! Love the videos...


----------



## MeditativeRider

That's so much space! And they look happy together. Enjoy your new place.


----------



## Knave

It looks dreamy for sure!


----------



## Kalraii

ACinATX said:


> See, they are friends now! They know they belong together! It's great! Love the videos...


I wouldn't go that far! Katie has a nasty kick on her left hock. I didn't get a picture before I sprayed it. It's about the size of my palm but very luckily it took the hair off and bruised but didn't tear the skin too bad. She's resting it a bit more and is a bit sore but nothing I'm too concerned about. Mocha is pushing Katie around and yet let's Katie take the lead in choosing where to graze  But I'm overall happy. They are keeping each other company.

Today was the first day I could better relax and get on with chores. Caught up on poo-picking. Three wheelbarrows! I decided to open the stable door and see what they would do.
Ofc Mocha let's Katie check for dragons first








Then she has to ofc check it out









I didn't try leading Mocha into the stable again. Instead during my tea break (literally) I stood in the corner of the stable and waited.









She eventually came in! So I gave her a treat and exited thinking she'd follow. I was met by this cute face









Katie loves a stable nap in a soft bed so she's a little put out there's one to share. I turn around expecting Mocha to be out but NOPE









Mocha now loves her bedroom. I mean really really loves it. Katie has to be close... BUT NOT TOO CLOSE  I would really love a second stable as Mocha cannot hog the whole freaking thing?! Anyway I left the girls to their napping and went to check out the big spare field.





















A few sections of fencing by the motorway need repairing or replacing but I'm overall happy with that as there are a few layers:
-motorway fence
-steep vertical ditch both sides
-solid wooden fence
-solid fence posts with mesh wire

I can't see any reason why my two would attempt to get past that. But I have no idea about the rest. The field has gone wild over a few years. Say the farmer mows a path how do I CLEAR IT?! There's so much! I'm a simple city girl with no equipment. I can't do anything permanent (beyond fixing the fence) nor use it for hay. I want to be careful about investing too early in case something happens. Any ideas? I'm at a loss. I nearly fell waist deep into an old muck heap as well. I could have DIED!  So much for solid hill my butt!

Well, once that hike was done I was greeted by this









Both ladies in season of course. It was only 5 celcius but the sun was so nice for them I decided to leave them off until it got cooler and went home. I forgot to lock the stable door to prevent any fights. Pffft. The other livery lady sent me this:










Oh yeah. Mocha loves her bedroom! I just got back from rugging not long ago and while picking out Mocha's feet something spooked them all. She bumped into me solidly and I went rolling around like a marshmallow coz of my big puffer jacket. Idiots the lot of 'em!


----------



## egrogan

This picture is bringing me so much joy:








The sleepy ears, the fuzzy legwarmers. Too cute.

Fizz and Isabel have a similar relationship. Fizz could stomp Izzy into the ground if she wanted-she's bigger, stronger, faster, and younger- yet she lets Izzy herd her around like a Border Collie. With Maggie gone, Fizz could choose 2 sheds to be inside whenever she wanted, yet she still lets Izzy tell her if and when she can go inside. So most days, she stands just outside the shed, rain, sleet, or snow. Horses are so funny.


----------



## MeditativeRider

Dying in a poop pile would be terrible.

Looks great otherwise and the Mocha looks so cute.


----------



## Kalraii

Has it really only been a week? It feels like a month! I have so many journals I need to catch up on but no time this week. I need to have a good binge which is usually how it goes when I am finally at my pc 😅 Speaking of binging bf and I binging Ozark when we can - we only started this a fortnight ago and its slow progress but still! But with Snowpiercer episodes only coming out weekly I've come to appreciate waiting a bit. Especially the bf as he does so much reading for work that he's too burned out to read anything for pleasure which is my main source of brain food. I don't even have a tv and really struggle to get into most series and films but so far I'm quite impressed with Snowpiercer series adaptation, probably the cast right coz I'm a Sean Bean die hard. I grew up on watching Sharpe with my nan and its great seeing him as a villain. Totally off topic and probably too much info but its in my brain so... I've got polycystic ovaries, which is the reason for premenstrual dysphoric disorder and separate to that attention deficit disorder, the Hyperactive part faded with age thank god. So what that means is half my cycle I'm insanely productive, albeit spaghettified, and the other half I'm slogging it uphill into an avalanche. Years of cbt and ingraining habits has kept me in the realm of functioning. I usually just get on with it and don't consider it a handicap, it is what it is. Still, I've been tracking my cycle, a bit too meticulously my bf thinks, but turns out that massive cramp that takes my breath away and nearly makes me faint for the last decade is actually me ovulating. I have enough data now to know 100%. At 33 my body might be getting a bit angry? 😅 I've been wondering are horse babies more expensive than human babies? Hm.

Speaking of horse babies I'm so happy. I never realised how much of an emotional toll it was taking on me at the last place. It's been too windy to ride or do much so the girls have been having a holiday. 5 visits and 4 clippers later Katie is finally done. She was so stressed by the last one she was weaving in the stable making it extra hard but we managed it. I'm gonna just buy my own industrial set next time and draw lines lol.

Check this out:









Katie is inside with Mocha guarding! So I've noticed that neither tries to fight or push the one standing in the stable. Whoever is stuck outside just tends to chill out there and they seem to take turns. If it stays like this I'm happy to leave it open. Mocha pushes Katie but there seems to have been set a limit and there's no quarrelling over it... so far. I'm much happier with the arrangement than them trying to squeeze in together. There are some really nice sheltered alcoves in the hedging so I might just stick with this for now.

Do you think I can poo pick in peace? Katie follows me the entire time and whips out her tricks and harasses me with smooches. Makes it take twice a long!









But because of her antics I managed to this photo after a rain:









Mocha has fallen in love with Max:









His owner put him on the side closest as an experiment. After about 15minutes flirting Mocha turned around and dipped her hip, egging him on. While being zapped (clearly not enough) he tried to mount her over the electric fence! He was immediately exiled to the far side again lol. I think Katie's face says it all. Listen, I don't mind what they do as long as its safe practice but getting tangled in fencing is a no-no. Max was gelding late in life and has some stallion behaviours but is very polite to handle. Still his amorous nature was so much that his owner had him tested to make sure he wasn't a rig.

Mocha is living the life. Katie is a bit more reserved and I think a bit more bored. I'm debating fixing the fencing in the big spare field and letting them loose on it. It's got a lot of dead vegetation but surely it'd be some enrichment? Farmer thinks that the horses will tidy it up themselves. There is dead ragwort sprinkled in the field though. Farmer said he'll consider spraying it if I can get it tidied up.

Got lots of Mocha in that first week so wanted to put some cute of Katie, too


----------



## TrainedByMares

You could install some connectors/joiners/unions whatever you want to call them in the polytape fence to act as breakaway sections in case of a tangle. Of course, the fence goes down physically and electrically but it should save you from a bad cut on a horses leg or other body part. 

That is a great pic of Katie and rainbows! You could print that off and frame it.

Go, Max, go!!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Where are you up to in Ozark? We have been watching it since it first came out. Just finished the new series part 1 and impatiently waiting for part 2!!

I also get ovulation cramps.

Hmm, I don't know what would be more expensive. Horses or kids. They both cost a fair bit and I guess it depends on how much you want to spend on them as well, and how much you sacrifice other parts of your life to accommodate them. Like I spend way more on activities for my kids than some others do. Whereas some others would spend way more on things like new clothing (I buy second hand) and hair cuts (I have taught myself to cut my kids hair using online tutorials). And then in our case, homeschooling them effectively costs me 3/4 my potential income, so I am down almost $100k per year at this stage in my life compared with if I had them in school.

Glad you are experiencing the relief of the lack of stress/anxiety.


----------



## Acadianartist

So glad the new place is working out so well! Seems Katie and Mocha are working out their relationship very successfully! So happy for you.

I had nasty cramps when I was younger. Then I had two kids, and it went away. But to answer your question, human babies are way, way more expensive than horse babies!


----------



## MeditativeRider

Was just reading your post again. Yes drawing lines for clipping is a great idea. That's what they do where I volunteer—get out some coloured chalk and draw lines for the edges of the clip.


----------



## horselovinguy

I used contrasting color chalk often and a good tape measure to make line heights match when doing trace and anything other than full body.
A straight-edge ruler I used for leg angles cause me not make a straight line to save my life otherwise...

I would suggest strongly you use a true machine made for body clipping if you are going to invest in machinery yourself.
Katie is thick, very thick-coated and will easily overwhelm a medium use machine like A5 even with varied speeds...
The true body clipper machines have fans to keep the motor cooler when clipping and over heating the machine aside from burning your hand, shortens the life of the machine and compromises the quality of the clip job presented finished.
The wider the blade, the less passes made and lines to appear.
If you can get a large animal clipper and a machine similar to a A5 style that allows smaller, tighter spaces to wield the clipper in, doing touch-ups throughout the body...
Several sets of blades you can switch to keep blades sharp and cool for comfort of the animal and continue to clip getting a large job done efficiently..
Make sure the blades of all machines are of the same length of hair left behind or it will look funny and your girl will not be happy scalped in some places and longer left in others.
Many companies today have interchangeable blades...read blurbs carefully for what blade comes with which clipper and then purchase as needed what you need to have sameness.
"Heads" on machines can also vary if you are buying sheep shearing head, livestock, or horse...it makes a difference although some are interchangeable, many are not!

_*FYI:* Dog clippers are *not* the same as horse clippers and human hair clippers are not the same as either of the other mentioned...*buy clippers specific to horse use*. _
_The housing may resemble each other, but the guts that make it run are not the same and that is what if you have a problem it is the engine/motor that gives out...beware!_

Happy shopping!!
🐴...


----------



## Kalraii

Thank you @horselovinguy I think that was the problem with my instructors clippers. They were designed for finer coated warmbloods but for that amount I'm gonna be getting the cattle type ones used. In fact they're all what I'm used to seeing! 

Today was my first attempt at riding. Our grass arena is pretty darn huge can set maybe 3-4 jumps with some nice spacing. I mean huge is relative right, for what I'm used to working with. Katie can comfortably canter every side though which is great as usually we've found some arenas too narrow on the short end. 

Its still a bit gusty but I had the company of Max and Toby so thought everything would be fine. Katie got the first ride by my instructor with me on the ground giving reassurance. She had a few tantrums but hey ho it wasn't entirely unexpected and she was a very good girl. Standard Katie behaviour, very forward but never truly naughty. Ended on a very good note and say our goodbyes. Then I was gonna ride Mocha up the lane on a walk hack with the other two ladies. Well there must have been some misunderstanding because they thought I was gonna school in the arena with them? I wasn't very happy about it at all because I'd been very clear about how slow I want to take it with Mocha. Plus she has a lot of known history of bad and dangerous behaviours in the school and with schooling. This is what I've been told by a few people so while Mocha had never done anything bad with me I had it in the back of my mind.

How the first fall of 2022 happened 😅 
Man I should have listened to my gut but they insisted we'll walk around the arena and see how she goes. They lasted less than 2minutes before already saying "Mocha is fine lets trot" and before I could say no, Mocha _wasn't _fine, they took off and also took a route over a trotting pole. Mocha thought it was a 90cm jump because she freaking sailed over it. This is no exaggeration were so high I thought I was on Katie and I got absolutely shoved upwards with such force! I was NOT prepared and I could have maybe salvaged the landing but in any case I chose to commit to the fall while she was stopped in case it escalated, given her history. She just stood there shaking. Phew. I was OK. The ladies then realised that they were asking too much of us. In any case I felt safe enough to get back on her and she was very good all things considered. Then something flapped and she took off went from 0-100mph. Katie doesn't do this kind of fast. Mocha does _fast._ She threw in a couple bucks but they weren't to really get me off so while I lost my stirrups I sat it just fine. Well, it didn't feel like she wanted me to get off she just felt overwhelmed. She halted very nicely and I got off not because I was afraid but I felt the odds today were stacked against me with the weather and the unfamiliarity of it all. I had done in-hand with her there but still, too much I think. The poles, the flapping, the other horses, first ride, the trotting poles she thought were jumps, overall anxiety. It wasn't worth it to "win" anything, not that I see it that way. I put her saddle away and while trying to do the fence up she reared and pulled free of me entirely to gallop across the field towards the pony (away from our two geldings here). First time she's ever done that. She's not wearing a bit so while the reins were flapping on the floor I was confident they'd break before any harm was done. It was fine and when I went to catch her she behaved as if she was in trouble but then quickly realised that I wasn't angry and allowed me to collect her. I wasn't gonna let us be defeated though. I took off her reins and attached a lead rope to the ring on the noseband (miklem multi use bridle yay) and said the hack was still happening, just I'd be on foot. 

Well she was fine once we were on the lane and even on the way home. My Mocha was back, the lights were on. Honestly I think if we stuck to the original plan of just following the other horses down the lane at a walk (something she's very familiar with) we'd have been OK. I know she has serious arena anxiety and about schooling in general. I'm not overly concerned I just think this was a good lesson that I do know what is best for us and in future I need to put my foot down. And yet again I'm reminded why I like approach issues mostly on my own or with my instructor. People have good intentions but not everyone is considerate of the finer details y'know? Before they trotted earlier Mocha was headshaking, something she does when her limit is nearly reached. And she has quite a low tolerance of pressure that I've learned to negotiate but others don't notice, or choose not to, because everything "seems" fine. 

In any case I wont have time to ride again until Sunday boo hoo. We're coming into spring now and I need to think about muzzling soon. My goals for the next couple weeks will be to ride Katie in the arena so she gets used to it and hand-walk Mocha down the lane on foot a few times alone to make sure she's ok. I will bring her to the arena but want to first focus on something she is already good at so I can use a reward. This will probably be my first big challenge in a while - sorting out my fresh girls alone after an upheaval. I hope I'm prepared


----------



## Acadianartist

Sorry you fell, but it sounds like you made the best of it and came out largely unscathed. This is why I don't ride with many other people. I am just not into riding in groups where people think it's fun to push the limits. And it's hard to say no in the moment. But once again, your intuition was right, and now those ladies will understand when you say it's not a good idea!

Still sounds like you're all liking the new place! I wish I could ride. My riding ring has been a skating rink for about a week now


----------



## MeditativeRider

Mocha sounds like my 13 year daughter (explodes when anxious and goes from 0 to 100 when others think she is fine). Sounds like you have a good handle on when to recognize her early signs that she is stressed, which is important whether it be horses or humans. Once they are near that point of exploding, there is no going back and it is just keeping everyone safe till they calm down. So yes, 100% go with your gut at that early point.


----------



## gottatrot

I think your assessment of what would have been best for Mocha was the correct one. That is so frustrating when other people take control and you're left trying to pick up the pieces. I'm sure there was no harm done (hope you are OK) with Mocha, and I hope it doesn't rattle your confidence. You know what is best and you're making wonderful progress with her.


----------



## Kalraii

I had to go accident and emergency for a tetanus jab. I get scrapes all the time and have had 4 boosters in the last decade but for some reason this tiny scratch on barbed wire on my upper arm was hot hot and spreading down my arm and up my neck. I just had a huge swelling around the scratch but no other indication besides the severe pain and stiffness. I waited a day before finally going when it didn't seem to get better. Well here's to booster no.5. UK only does a 3 in 1 so I got diptheria and polio. Expected to feel worse today but actually felt better and got a lot done!

I caught up on 3 days worth of poo picking 🤦‍♀️  Then did some free schooling with Katie in the arena. She was very good! It's been so long since I've been able to do it. It wasn't perfect but so cool doing small and large circles, around the poles then over the poles then over the jumps and transitions. Just by paying attention to my body language and saying yes/no when she was questioning. I have been trying to think of a new canter cue because smooches tend to mean "COME HERE MY BABY"  Well I decided to copy a squeal like a high pitched _ywhip. _Well it worked a treat! She really enjoyed the jumping without getting too excited so that was nice to see 

I ended the session but she was still following me around asking for more. Last minute I decided to keep Katie in the arena while I was free schooling Mocha. I was confident that Katie would just keep to herself and eat grass, easy to shoo off and submissive to Mocha. I'm never gonna do it the other way around. My chocolate lady was very anxious to begin with and trying to flirt with her boyfriend the other side. But a couple mins later she was following me around at my shoulder, stepping nicely over poles too. We investigated the scary sides and did lots of walk-halts. We had a little trot and the first few times she sped up and tried to cut me off, a bit like she does when being lunged. A bit confused maybe? I had to hold onto her headcollar and trot the long side before she finally understood. No big antics or spooks so am happy that we'll eventually be fine. She has to be ONTOP of me though so I stayed on the outside in case she spooked. I didn't want to send her off or be too harsh because it'd defeat the whole point of getting her relaxed. I'll fix the spacing in a bit once she's more secure. A bit backwards but for Mocha specifically I feel this has to be the way. Without a doubt I feel much safer on the ground with Katie. I then left the two of them grazing in the arena for 15mins just to get used to it. I'll do this for the next few days before getting on again.

Hay. Oh my god at this rate I'm going through 4 bales a week. So to slow them down my lovely yard neighbour is letting me use her haylo contraption









So far it gets tossed and then ignored lol. So I made my own thingy from a box that broke in the storm:










Well they clearly aren't that hungry because its only been nibbled a bit. I hang up another net so they at least have a few choices and for Mocha who needs a bit of help. In the mornings they get two slices/flakes/wedges _whateveryouwannacall'em _with their breakfast. What I like most is that they nibble here and there, go graze some, come back etc. They aren't being greedy pigs.

I'm still very sad about Katie's clip. There are some long tufts that I need to go over that I keep finding. Now just need it to grow faster so can fix it properly.
































Well not looking too bad but does need to put on. She says "I'M FREEZING OVER HERE"  Still tweaking diet stuff. Mocha has a VERY good appetite so at least the prascend isn't affecting that. What it is affecting is her ability to put the pounds on. I might try squeeze in a 3rd feed on most days. They are both wearing combo rugs but we're having some lovely sunny weather they can snooze naked in at noon.

It's muzzle season. We're having frost and sunny mornings. I'm worried about muzzling Mocha but I know its not about calories but about the sugar spike. I'm gonna try muzzle them both in the mornings and let them graze freely overnight.


----------



## carshon

I'm glad the shots helped and that the new place working out so well


----------



## Kalraii

Sorry to anyone that reads this that I've not been able to respond on your journals and posts too - I am just having enough time to get on and read. I am thinking I maybe should install the app on my phone because with new job I have more downtime in-between. Believe me I'm still very active if not replying in bursts  

Went to the field twice today quickly before work to take rugs off coz it was a sunny 10c/ 50f. I decided I'd leave Katie's off coz she's bigger and runs hot but there was enough wind to make me put on Mocha's lightweight without neck. Well this mare is getting on my nerves. I know its anxiety but its still inconvenient when she gallops off with a rug half done up all because her boyfriend walked .5 meters and faced the other direction. At least he's deterred by the electric fence changes to not mount. So I had to trek it across the field to finish doing it up and she thought about legging it again. Internally I'm spitting fire but externally I'm cool as a cucumber so she decided I was safe lol. Well, next time she's getting tied!

This afternoon I decided I'm gonna focus Katie more these next few weeks. Mocha is in season, made worse by the move and spring, and I know its not worth it to even try right now. She's nowhere near ready. If I take Katie out of sight within FIVE seconds Mocha is screaming. I did another free schooling sesh with Katie and she was soooo much more relaxed. I'm teaching her the verbal cue "over" and pointing to a pole. Ended on a good note and let her graze for 20mins while I did some other chores. Suddenly it hit me. Why not tack up eh? So I did. Why not just work on bringing her to the mounting block eh? She very kindly parked herself. Awesome, let's just get on. Amazing, let's just graze for a few mins. Before you know it I'm having a little schooling sesh on my own for the first time since our move. She's a bit spooky at one end but I didn't force it too much. Just walked and did some serpentines, leg yields and over a few poles. Got off and walked her both ways at the scary end and that's that. It's a start.

Filthy animal. She can sort of hear/see shadows of the horses in the next field over which is slightly worrying for her. But she'll get used to it.









What's interesting is rugging them without being tied is Katie at least was very clearly is yes/no to it. I began putting a fleece to go under a no-fill and she walked off with a deep sigh and wouldn't let me approach again. Fine, that's weird. So I tried with her other lightweight and she stood nicely doing cute faces. Something to keep an eye on!


----------



## Knave

I think Queen is coming in too. Maybe I’ll have to separate her. I still feel like she’s too small for Cash to be riding. He’s pretty consistent about it too. Last time I was dying my mother’s hair at my house, watching out the window and he mounted her several times during the hour it took to do hair. He’s just so stinking big!


----------



## Kalraii

I had another ride on Katie and she is being perfect. It's actually really nice to be able to work on stuff without worrying about a road, dog walker or parade of nursery kids. She had come into season but it seemed to quickly vanish. Mocha is still behaving like a diva. Katie moves away readily but sometimes she'll be chased for quite a few minutes with Mocha pausing only to reverse and double barrel at high speed if Katie stops a moment. It's a bit excessive really and I've had to give Mocha some wallops and get after her when she tried this crap around me. I can never relax and have taken to simply tying her up if I want to do anything with my bigger hoof-dog. Katie isn't even allowed to glance at the two geldings on the other side of the fence. She's not unhappy though and they still graze and investigate things together. It does mean that Katie requires more pampering as I recently learned, lots of scritches and cuddles. Mocha seems repentant at times, not that she understands any of this  Because she's behaving as she is I've just let her get on with it the last few days, focusing on Katie. Yesterday Mocha watched the entire session quietly which I thought was interesting. I've been more distant with her just through lack of time and her own interest, just feeding and cleaning feet. Finally, though, she's coming back to me and wanting more attention. I will probably do something with her tomorrow. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact the two geldings are finally sharing the same paddock and less interested in what she has to offer


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I think Queen is coming in too. Maybe I’ll have to separate her. I still feel like she’s too small for Cash to be riding. He’s pretty consistent about it too. Last time I was dying my mother’s hair at my house, watching out the window and he mounted her several times during the hour it took to do hair. He’s just so stinking big!


Did you end up separating? We electrified the top of the fence and increased its zap. It's been enough of a deterrent even for myself after forgot and leaned over it. Got a good one across the chest with a scream to send the horses running


----------



## Knave

Ouch! She actually didn’t come in. I just thought she was because I saw her squeal and strike at someone, but I didn’t see the lead up. I guess they must have done something to irritate her. I think Cash made the same assumption as I did, because he trotted over all studdy like. Nothing though.

I know it is extremely unlikely, but with a little of that yearling belly left and her having not come into heat yet this spring, I keep getting paranoid that she is bred. Lol. My husband says I make up things to worry about. I know Bones is a crypt, but he hasn’t been allowed near a mare in heat with Cash out there.

Crypts are supposed to be unable to breed, because of the temperature of the semen in the belly. I worry that Cash is a crypt as well. I thought at first that the government would not sell me a crypt as a gelding, but my aunt had been married to the vet who cut their horses for a time. She laughed at that statement. “How would they know? He would just go through with everyone else.”

So, I looked at his junk closely and saw no scarring indicating he had ever been touched, and a bit more of a sack than normal, although empty. Still, if he was a crypt I was fine, having Bones has taken away all of the beliefs about meanness and the like I had. I believed they were 100% sterile.

Then, my buddy said at their ranch a crypt ended up breeding a group of mares. Maybe he was the one in a million… yet, that makes it in fact possible. This is not the type of buddy who would lie or say something he wasn’t entirely certain of. So, I keep waiting for her to come into heat. I wait and wait and wait. Also I’d prefer her get it over with and not be in the first day I go to work. That would be rough.

Since I am an over-thinker, I also had to think about a colt between the mare and Cash. That would not be a cross I’d be interested in! If Bones bred her it would be a cool cross, but he wasn’t allowed near her. Cash is huge too! Not the type of horse one would want to breed a long yearling. It would just be a mess entirely!


----------



## Txshecat0423

Knave said:


> So, I looked at his junk closely and saw no scarring indicating he had ever been touched, and a bit more of a sack….!


@Knave, ain’t gonna lie, that sentence made me laugh out loud. Only among horse people (or livestock people) is it considered perfectly normal to take a close look at junk…I’m still laughing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightrider

My next door neighbor got a baby from a crypt. It happens. He actually wanted the baby and let them be together on purpose, knowing it was remotely possible.


----------



## Knave

@knightrider wow! Now more paranoia ensues. I really thought it completely impossible before my friend told me that. Husband said maybe another stud jumped into that herd, but then I wondered why he would magically jump out. Ugh. That would not be a great cross… I mean, I adore both horses, and everything happens for a reason, but it’s not one I would choose by any means.


----------



## Knave

If she does come up bred I am going to have the vet out to test both Cash and Bones and do the surgeries I guess. If I want to breed a horse I want to make that choice. I definitely wouldn’t breed such a young mare. I am grateful Lucy never was bred by Cash. He is scared of her. Plus, I don’t think he thinks he can get up that high. Lol. He’s kinda slow about it, and Queen was being a not nice word… Lucy is too picky for that nonsense.

Maybe now that Cash is more confident he would also breed her. I’m glad she’s bred to a stud of choice. I just hope it’s not a problem…


----------



## egrogan

knightrider said:


> My next door neighbor got a baby from a crypt.


I don't know if any other teens of the 1990s remember that horror TV show (on HBO maybe?) called _Tales from the Crypt_, but I had to read this sentence twice to understand what you meant...all I could think of was that show. I think I was a little too young for it while my friends' older siblings watched it, and it gave me nightmares!


----------



## TrainedByMares

egrogan said:


> I don't know if any other teens of the 1990s remember that horror TV show (on HBO maybe?) called _Tales from the Crypt_, but I had to read this sentence twice to understand what you meant...all I could think of was that show. I think I was a little too young for it while my friends' older siblings watched it, and it gave me nightmares!
> View attachment 1125414


Lol! Was that the show introduced by The Cryptkeeper? My stepson would watch that. I'm also laughing because some of the Batman TV episodes were too much for me as a kid. I still remember Batman and Robin trapped by some huge growing vine plant. They were struggling and I had to leave the room because it was too much!! Lol


----------



## egrogan

TrainedByMares said:


> Was that the show introduced by The Cryptkeeper?


Ughh, yes, that decomposing skeleton talking thing. Gives me shudders thinking of it!


----------



## Kalraii

What a freaking day - not a good one. Well mostly crap with a sprinkle of good, relatively speaking.

Turned up 7.30am to field with electric fencing (tape and posts) broken. All 4 horses together. We are 2 geldings + my 2 mares. Max, who is in his mid 20's, was nonstop mounting Mocha who was LOVING it. Sadly (for him) she had a rug on with the chastity strap as we dubbed it lol. We were worried about injury so decided to separate them. I don't really mind them mixing but it was a bit much. He has been tested and is not a rig but might as well be a stallion with the way he behaves overall. So macho. During this Katie was displaying some interest but mostly playing defender of the other poor little pony who Max was terrorizing, full on clamping his neck and lashing out with hinds really aggressive "get away from my girlfriend!". She was body blocking for the pony and throwing legs out but not with real intention, just playing referee. It was very sweet seeing how gentle she was with the tiny pony who must be like 11 hands. 

Well, the geldings owner was in shock because Max normally throws himself on the floor in a tantrum if he gets zapped and she was 100% certain it was my mares that broke the fence especially as they are rugged so were apparently more likely to test it. Until she saw with her own eyes her own gelding get his legs through newly erected fencing and try mount one of the girls again, while being electrocuted, and without a care. So that answers that. Not that the girls were any help, they were equally part of the problem  We spent all day fixing stuff up and creating a secondary barrier just to see us through the next 24 hours. Oh and it was raining nonstop and mud just got everywhere.

Mocha was absolutely shattered. She is very stiff but doesn't respond in any place after a really thorough hands on inspection. I believe the issue is the tendons/ligaments from having the weight and uh, action, of her boyfriend. She's bigger than him at least. Her boyfriend has a cut on his stifle that seems superficial and he's not lame, thankfully. Gave Mocha a sachet of danilon and will see how she gets on. She'll have another month off any attempt in riding and just gentle in hand work. 

Despite all this we managed to squeeze in a very productive riding lesson on Katie and a quick hack on the lane. She behaved impeccably yet again. While Mocha is maybe losing her mind Katie is seeming very relaxed.

I think the nicest thing so far about having my own slice of land is interacting with the horses when they aren't hungry. Usually I was very focused on them getting their hay intake and now that isn't an issue we have more time for bonding. I'm 3 days behind poo picking, was meant to catch up today. And I wont have time tomorrow. 😭🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Knave

What a day!


----------



## carshon

Some geldings will mount a mare - even though they can't do anything. Its is traumatic for both parties. I'm sorry this is happening. I think it will calm down with time. Thank goodness for rugs!


----------



## gottatrot

Argh, horses! Sounds like quite an ordeal. I looked at boarding at a place once, and they wouldn't take mares. But the perspective I thought was ridiculous, which was that basically evil mares caused innocent, sweet geldings to do terrible things, to get ornery for their owners and they blamed mares for everything. So I guess Max's owner should blame your mares for making her sweet horse misbehave. LOL. Hopefully you can get the fence figured out. At my last barn we had a mare that broke out of the fencing until they made a second row of fencing so there was about three feet of neutral space between the fences. Once there was that separation, she didn't get close to the other horses and didn't break through anymore.


----------



## Kalraii

So... a few things. We made a barrier between the stables. Using plastic storage boxes and some old metal mesh gates. Then we did as you said @gottatrot created "no man's land" starting about 2 meters one end and then closer to 4 meters by the far. Two hot wires. It's working! By not being able to even touch noses they've basically given up. A part of me is aware that the girls are on the tail end of this season so will have to wait and see for the next.

Mocha recovered quickly and since being apart is more like herself now, what a relief. I've started doing stuff with her again. I'm gonna do exactly as I did before with the hand walking, then in-hand but tacked up and then getting on. Katie is just being perfect all around. I'd say both are benefitting from having a quieter life. The downside? They definitely do get bored. It's funny watching their attention spans when left to themselves. Only seems to be a couple minutes.

The yard owner has been unwell so we've had to do mornings until she's better. We don't pay for that service, she lost her last gelding, Vinnie, in his 30's that she'd had bred herself, born in my very stable 😥😭 She was a woman to be reckoned with, running her livery yard for many decades. Bless, one of the conditions of me moving here was that I ALLOW her to continue a breakfast routine as it was so hard to even think about giving up horses. I nearly fainted with joy. A lay in?! I refer to her, and anyone that is involved in my horses care, as "Aunty X". The girls were very confused when their yard Aunty didn't show up for the first time since moving!

You can see the makeshift "barrier" behind Katie ahah!


















Neither groom each other although they do keep one another company. As you might know I'm not the best for brushing but now I feel obligated. As stupid as it sounds it never occurred me how grooming can seriously help you bond, coz I've always been places with herds. Let them groom each other, _duh_. For horses that are kept alone grooming is the only time they get to experience touch, how sad 😭 😭 So now they can't have boyfriends and neither likes each other to scratch each others wither I've taken it on as My Job. Katie has taken to reciprocating and Mocha falls asleep. I've now taught both to lean into a hug and give kisses to the point they will come up and do it at random without any treat incentive or request. I'll be poo picking and one of them will do a drive-by smooch. I'll be bending down to collect a crap and a muzzle will suddenly appear beneath my face, blocking my view! You know what's even better though, the looks on peoples faces and the way they grin and blush when Katie and Mocha harass them 😊 "aw she loves me!" they say, having no idea how many cases of bashed noses, broken glasses and nearly missing fingers went into teaching them to be gentle 

Mocha is finally, finally properly, consistently, starting to understand the point and "wait" command. A few times now when I've gone to Katie she has actually stopped herself and waited patiently for her turn. Instead of just charging and trying to kill us. I went over the top in praise the first time she did this on her own and quickly cottoned on that life was much nicer when she behaved. I do swap around which horse I attend to so they are both used to being second.

I get through just under half a bale a day of hay. That's about 20 pounds between them. Not including their fibre feeds and the grazing of course. They have two servings in haynets and they frequently go back and forth, not pigging it out in one go 👍 My friend with her two geldings get through half a bale in a WEEK haha. She didn't believe me when I said I get through a lot of hay. Ofc there are horses that get fat on air but I would love to know how many of the fatties, well ones with the big bellies, would actually slim down if given forage consistently and better nutrition. My yard neighbour with the two geldings is struggling to put on muscle on her cushings horse and diets him to an extreme, worried about laminitis and weight. So hard to balance with an older horse. She doesn't treat but uses a supplement called cushx. I'm amazed actually at how he's shedding on it.

The product contains: Herbal tinctures of Vitex Agnus castus seed, Goat's Rue, Bilberry, Artichoke, Milk Thistle seed, and Golden Rod herb blended with unpasteurised Apple Cider Vinegar.

I'm writing it here to remember to look up what each does exactly? It's so infuriating when ingredients are just listed like this. How can people get a product and just trial it without knowing what they're giving and WHY? But it must be doing something, based on her boy.

They aint impressed with muzzling.
















Note how Mocha has the proper headcollar, coz she can't be trusted to keep it on  Katie is pathetic, in a sweet way. "This is my life now"  

Another sunrise picture. I've been sleeping badly so wake up very grumpy. But no matter how cold when I see their faces I immediately feel better.


----------



## carshon

Your girls look great! I am so happy you have figured a way to keep Mocha away from her boyfriend. I think you have settled in nicely and have come so far from when you first got Katie!


----------



## Kalraii

I'm constantly playing catch up it seems. Meant to have a few days off this coming week  I was really sick last night, the kind that floors you, and I'm SO lucky to have a nice neighbour. She's going away for nearly 2 weeks and I'll be looking after her two geldings. So I don't feel so bad that she has taken care of mine today. As you know I've been a bit pansy about doing lots of canter out in the open, on different horses etc just had a mental block. Yesterday everything finally came together as my friend invited me out on her mare for a nice hack. I was on Flori who rushes and has a history of racing/tanking off so I've put off cantering her for many months. I've just been working on her trotting nicely, not biting bottoms of the horse in front and not racing. I ain't training her but I'm her regular rider because her mum rides her other horse so you know how it goes. I feel she's begun to trust me now and worry less about being left behind. Not to make a habit of it but for our first canter I created distance and gave the cue to gauge how she'd react. It was such a lovely canter that when I caught up I told me friend that yes, she can cue her boy and off we went. She did try to overtake but listened in the end. You have to be strong with her in this but its nothing compared to what Katie demands of me when out. Sadly her owner is a slim waif so struggles with this and openly admits she HATES riding Flori behind other horses because of her antics. As a lead horse she's impeccable though.

After that I had a ride on Katie in the grassy arena which was good footing after drying out a bit. I attempted some schooling. I'm over the moon that in walk we have pretty decent contact now. She actually yawns with me, chews and coming onto the bit. Still getting used to the so-called firm handshake which feels too strong. My idea of gentle is clearly way off the mark, apparently its equivalent to "non-existent". After a warmup my main goal was to work on maintaining that contact while gathering reins and transitioning into trot. I tend to let them flap a bit and doesn't help with her giraffing. OK so we had lovely rising trot and I did some bad multitasking but Katie looks after me. I tried some sitting trot. I suck. Katie sucks. We suck. 😅 We had some good moments. Katie wanted to move out and I am taking a guess that I probably needed to be more firm with reining that in. Oh well. I don't know what came over me. I decided forget trot, trot sucks, let's canter yay! Ugly transition of course but _weeeeeeeee _and we were maybe bombing it around 😅 Her canter is so comfortable, so easy, like butter and we had a blast. Laughing I ended the ride and it actually seemed to me like Katie didn't want it to stop. I took her tack off in the arena and she just stood there confused "what? that's it?!" I left her grazing and went to halter Mocha. 

Did some in hand work with Mocha with Katie loose in the arena. It makes her feel better and I think when I start mounting Mocha and riding it'll be with Katie loose. She doesn't interfere and gets out the way. Ahhhhh Mocha Mocha Moo, what to do? Spring grass and properly fed and medicated she's a firecracker ladies and gents 😅 But gosh she tries SO hard to please and she WANTS to work desperately. She's so much fun but have to wait and see how things go. I'm confident that she can be ridden again though.

Had an awkward conversation with my livery neighbour about nosebands. Just the other day I let her ride Katie in a lesson with my instructor in case I'm working on that day or maybe I ride Mocha and she on Katie hacking out? I only learned afterwards that she said she was extremely nervous riding Katie without a noseband AND a dropped noseband. She was telling me how dangerous it is riding without them, especially a horse like Katie, who apparently puts her tongue over the bit and gapes (she's done neither, ever). I even said that but apparently she KNOWS that Katie does that, because _every_ horse does that. I was really taken aback because the lesson went really well, practicing things that will also help her gelding carry himself better. We're all working on hollowness y'know? We agreed to disagree anyway on good terms. My main reason for not using a noseband is that she has a wonky jaw and its taken me literal years to get her to relax even a little in the mouth. Her roman shaped nose also rubs so easily. She will only hack out with me if I can 100% guarantee good behaviour so I guess there goes a riding buddy. I feel uncomfortable making promises that I can't actually guarantee 😅 I can't blame her though she saw Mocha's outburst, even if it was her first outburst ever. Ah well.


----------



## Knave

I am glad you had a good ride!

I am also surprised about what your friend said! Wow! I have never ridden a horse in a noseband excepting Cash, who I only do so because he eats his shanks. I never even thought about needing a noseband!

Now, I’ve ridden horses in tie downs. The ones I have dang sure needed them, but at the same time, that definitely does not mean any other horse needs one!

I just think it’s a really odd thing to think one requires.


----------



## tinyliny

Who can EVER 100 % guarantee good behavior where horses are concerned?


----------



## Kalraii

After we got burgled/assaulted/invaded? I just had to focus on surviving for a bit. Police were useless of course. Someone this gang got my number and the week following I was harassed and stalked. Sent explicit pictures with pictures of me and threatening to send them to my work. I didn't respond to any of it. And I didn't care if they sent it - nothing wrong with my pictures they'd be only exposing themselves as the sickos they are. Interestingly the shop across the road that is basically a front for drugs dealing appears to have been shut down? Closed? Who knows. But suddenly there's no activity there.

Work has been mental. I'm only working 3 days a week which I thought was great coz horses but due to the nature of it its life consuming. And with ridiculously unrealistic workloads. But I enjoy it and I enjoy working with my colleagues. What I don't enjoy is not being able to switch off. They aren't very disciplined at protecting their own or each other's time off. I don't like turning up after the weekend to trawl through 500 emails (literally) so got in the bad habit of checking all the time. Currently working on that.

Horses... well they are loving life. Spring grass and all but Mocha especially behaving like a young horse playing and galloping around. Pretty good for an older gal. I have only been able to ride intermittently but figured I just need to focus on settling into job and honestly, I can get on her whenever and she's golden. OK, maybe a little spicy but never dangerously so. Mocha got a mouth abscess and had the vet out. The shocking thing is she showed no symptoms until it popped. I noticed the swelling day before of course. But a couple days prior I'd ridden her and nothing. She was her cheery self. Pretty amazing. I'm very handsy and smoochy so would like to think I'd notice a change but she's a stealthy one. Katie on the other hand had laid down on an ants nest I believe and had big swellings on one side. She was very dramatic in sidling up to me and pointing at it, repeatedly. Demanding I fix it. She got a nasty kick on her inside leg from Mocha but thankfully is fine. She's been very playful as well and very affectionate - we have lots of grooming sessions now and we exchange a full body massage 

Pls mum? Open dis feel for many grazings?









So I fixed it up for them and then they behaved like I was asking them to enter a lion infested enclosure.









Oh. Not too bad.










Yup, guess there were lions.










Yesterday I had an accident and thought I was gonna die hence why I have time to make this post. I was riding my friend's horse Flori. The fat lovely natured cob, bless her. She's so unfit. We went to a park and there's this short but steep slope I usually refuse to do with her. Flori was on her toes after a break and spring grass and when my friend rushed up it, insisting "*it'll be FINE*" - diagonally on wet grass?! - I had no choice. Believe me I wanted to stop and steer her at least straight up it but Flori was following as if a t-rex was behind. I grabbed mane and made sure to look up. I hate this slope, I thought, and in that moment she slipped and fell down, on all fours. I just feel us leaning and she begins to roll downhill, the side of her head pressed to the ground. I feel my right foot on the floor and her weight leaning on it and then instinct took over I yank my leg and dive to my left - but the slope is there. Well, probably because my weight was off her(?) she got her right fore under and flung herself up and I got freaking catapulted and flipped, landing on my lower back. She stood on my foot but quickly and carefully tried to avoid me. The pain was so bad that I screaming and ripped off my helmet. We were next to a playground and had a nice big audience. My friend hadn't seen what had happened but they were telling her that the horse fell over.

I wriggled my toes once I caught my breath and looked up. Got tinnitus, lost my hearing and then realised I was actually going to pass out. When I came to someone was kneeling by me petting my hair and my friend was still on her horse - she couldn't get off because her gelding has absolutely no manners on the ground and bodily drags/bolts with her. She didn't have her mobile on her and was screaming at me (at me!) to call an ambulance.. for myself. I understand she couldn't get off but c'mon? In the end I had to tell her - and the person petting me - to shut up and give me a moment. I then dialled 999.

Another of our friends drove over to get on Flori and ride her back - she was fine, happily taking advantage and stuffing herself full of grass. I was refused an ambulance on the grounds of not being incontinent. That's right, they told me to get a cab. Unless you're bleeding they wont come, not even for a head wound apparently. The walk to the car, getting in the car, the bumpy journey and walking to hospital was agonizing. I shouldn't complain it took less than 10minutes to get to it. I was pretty certain by this point I'd at least not broken my pelvis. There was a six hour wait in A&E but as I hobbled in on my own the security guard came over to assist and pointed me out to the assessment nurse. She took one look and took me straight to resus. To their credit 2 hours later I had my ct scan and it was "just" soft tissue damage. I'd post a picture of my butt but not sure that's allowed. It is black and gigantic. My lower back is terrible. I was offered morphine but by then the co-codamol given on arrival kicked in and as that was making me wanna puke, I absolutely didn't want anything stronger. I can deal with pain as long as I know I'm not smushing vertebrae together.

My friend feels horrifically guilty - especially in the beginning when we both thought the damage was worse. Thing is, did I cause this to happen by being paranoid about it happening? I have these gut feelings and they keep coming true. She's never had a horse fall on her in 20+ years of riding and is amazed that one of my fears, that I've brought up every time we used this specific slope, actually came true. Am I bad luck? I don't mind hills I just think going up a short steep incline diagonally on wet grass is NEVER a good idea, especially at speed. Who canters up and down something like this in these conditions? I've done up and down vertical trails before at my old riding school and never felt this anxiety, but their horses were in amazing condition. Poor Flori is as athletic as a table, bless her. At least with Katie her stride is so big she could simply step down and across it.

I want a sure footed horse. I want my next horse to be so sure footed that I could blindfold myself. Any recommendations? I'm having a rough year I think.


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm so sorry to hear this! It sounds pretty terrifying to me since I'm pretty much a wimp about these things. Rusty fell sideways on my foot once. He was going around a turn at a canter, and just lost his footing. My foot was actually twisted under him so I probably had a slightly sprained ankle (I never went to the dr about it). It hurt like heck for a couple of weeks, and turned all sorts of pretty shades of purple, then yellow and green. 

I wouldn't be comfortable cantering down a steep slope on grass either. Why not just slow down and let them walk? I don't think you caused this. Your instinct just told you this was risky. Call it a premonition if you must, but not cause. 

And I can't believe your friend didn't dismount. She may have been feeling panicky and reacted oddly - some people do. My husband is like this, he is terrible in a crisis. I have to take over, even if I'm the one who is hurt. 

The thing about horses is that you always have to use caution, and assume the worst will happen if you take shortcuts. You knew this was risky, but your friend insisted you do it anyway. Bad idea, obviously. 

Hope that bruising goes away soon.


----------



## egrogan

Yikes, @Kalraii , sounds like a difficult time. I must have missed your story about the break-in, but that, plus stalking and harassment, is just awful. I'm glad things seem to be settling down on that front.

Fizz fell on me once (slipped on ice under snow) and it's one of the most terrifying things that's happened to me with horses. It has definitely changed the way I ride (I worry about it happening again, for sure). Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## gottatrot

Wow. Glad you didn't get hurt worse, hope you heal fast. Slippery grass can be the worst. I've had a horse fall with me going uphill, and I'd never go fast downhill on it.


----------



## Knave

Wow! That was a lot to process! The break in and harassment thing would freak me out. I’m so sorry! That I don’t think I could handle.

The horse thing- I don’t think you’re bad luck. I think you are smart and need to trust yourself. I’ve learned that about myself too. Maybe something clicks in our mind and it feels like a premonition or something, but really we’ve just put two and two together. Not listening usually turns out a bad idea.

I’m sorry you are so hurt too! That’s awful. I’m not sure how much I would like to ride with this person. At least Flori is trustworthy, albeit not an athlete.


----------



## knightrider

So sorry to read about your injury. That's rotten, especially since you had that premonition. How often do you have premonitions? Do they usually come true? Once I dreamed 3 times that a car ran a stop sign and hit me on my motorcycle. And then it happened exactly the way I dreamed it.

I've noticed that I get incorrect premonitions after some horrible unexpected bad thing happens to me. Then I start to wonder how many other bad things might happen as well. After my horse got hit by a car and killed, I had scary premonitions almost daily, but none of them ever came true. I think it was because I was so devastated after losing my dream come true horse.

I hope you heal quickly and all is well. I loved your photos about going into the new pasture. And I also never EVER like cantering down a grassy hill.


----------



## Knave

I saw your name today and thought about you. I hope you are alright.


----------



## Kalraii

Knave said:


> I saw your name today and thought about you. I hope you are alright.


Thanks 

A long overdue update. To summarise this year... So I had a gang of 11 people - 5 invade my home and threaten with knives. Then a second break in by the same gang. No longer an issue. Then, I nearly had a horse land on me and damaged my coccyx and could barely walk. Free butt lift for 6 weeks. Donut cushion lifesaver. I bought myself an electric bicycle as a treat to cycle in good weather. I love cycling, I just didn't want to get sweaty for work. It's just a cheap one to trial. *My first cycle out.*_* I get hit by a car. *_*He smashed that accelerator when the light went amber. *I get smeared on tarmac but had reacted fast enough that only my front wheel was hit. I was on my feet instantly. Less than 60 seconds later 3 drunk girls wearing black walk across this 4 lane roundabout, across the inside of it, diagonally, with cars swerving and honking. I was wearing my helmet, helmet light, bright orange poncho and lit like an xmas tree, the intersection is lit like daylight. But me? Oh nooooooooooooooo, how dare I observe the highway code and do all the right things and cross at traffic lights...  My brand new bicycle got totalled. The driver got out, with his phone out and recording, and started having a go at me. I was so tired I said that he had to pay for the bicycle right there and then or I'd go to the police. He paid. I decided not to get another bicycle and instead bought more fence posts for the field. Lol.

So maybe bad karma? A curse? It actually put me off riding for a while because I felt like I was guaranteed to die. Still feel that way, honestly. My family and friends say I'm lucky. Pfft. The only reason I'm not dead is because I reacted fast enough on all 3 counts.

This last week is the first week I've really been back at 90%. I don't think my back will ever be 100% now, but I'm sure many of you can relate. I have been very forgetful. I forget my girth or my bridle or saddle pad etc type of thing. In the end I decided to just get on Katie with a headcollar and two lead ropes like split reins and trainers/sneakers. Well she was so eager she was hugging me at the block as if she could nudge me on. I was stressing so much I could barely breathe and just leaned on the saddle on my belly. I think Katie knew something was up because she was like a rock. I got on and she looked after me. We had a jolly time and cantered around in a headcollar. Good thing I dosed up on painkillers before. Couldn't get out of bed the next day.

A couple days and rides later I have my first lesson with my instructor, the first in a long time. We decided to try a noseband to help with contact. Funny thing was it was so loose it might as well not have been there. I got on first and did some amateur things, like trying to learn to keep my elbows in. The instructor and my livery buddy were shocked that Katie maintained contact for a whole ten minutes. I'm not used to contact as you might be aware so the entire time felt like it required far too much effort. I like to think her pretty outline was due to my skillz and that we have a connection, but maybe it was her oversized noseband as she'd suggested? I really can't explain why Katie went from head bobbing into contact to maintaining it. This and the fact I suddenly started riding more were the only changes. Or maybe my hands deserve more credit. Or maybe its that I rarely get annoyed at Katie and she thrives on praise and laughter. My instructor has been getting frustrated at the lack of progress in this department but when she got on after me, it was as if it had clicked for Katie and she knew what she wanted. So noseband or noseband? Who knows...

I put on weight so am refraining from riding Mocha for the moment but she's absolutely desperate to go out. Amazingly when I'm on Katie, once I'm on of course, I feel at home. Safe. I actually didn't feel that way before my horse accident. Maybe that gave me a new appreciation for her, despite her spookiness at times. I feel safer on her than I ever had. She's not a picture of athleticism being out of work as I recovered but she sure as heck is more athletic than the one that rolled down that pathetic excuse of a hill. Or maybe its the painkillers. They are pretty darn strong.

My friend wants me to come ride her mare again. I just don't know if I can trust that mare after this. Not only that, she's so wide I don't think my coccyx can take it. My friend thinks I'm being dramatic and in her words "it must be scary to fall off a horse at a walk"...  I honestly realised I have more fun pottering around on my girls and bonding with them than some 2 hour road hack breathing in fumes. I'd rather put up and risk Katie doing a happy buck and tanking off than whatever _that _was. I'd take Mocha jogging an entire mile down the lane ignoring my feeble requests to slow down than risk being landed on. #

Back to my horses.. yesterday Katie was so depressed in the evening. Didn't come out her field shelter/stable, not even for dinner. I was stressing then spotted a black thing nearby. A dead and very wet crow. The water tank area was a mess, wet splashes. Its been dry and hot so definitely recent. The crow had grass crud on its legs but hadn't been maimed or broken. Katie came over nudged it, walked a circle, nudged it again, looking very sad. I went to go get some kitchen roll/paper towels to carry it to a bush. She kept circling it and sniffing. I can't help but feel something happened, maybe it was drowning and she helped it out? She was very gentle with its corpse. Who knows. But she was so clingy and it took half an hour for her to perk up.

I also have an interview next week for a promotion. I was told I'm not ready-made enough but what have I got to lose, eh?

So that's where I'm at. I am working only 2 days in the next 10 woohoo. My livery buddy has gone aboard so I'm horse sitting - its just a horsey decompression holiday for me. Much needed!


----------



## Kalraii

Special mention to Margaret the stag beetle maiden that assaulted me in my sleep...











I had a shed cat for a while. Eventually realised he was homeless with a broken tail. Less than a year old, guess around 9months? Couldn't find ad's for him and no chip. So I got him fixed and named him Sausage, coz he slinks everywhere. He's like a dog now with excellent recall.










Katie always says goodbye to our instructor like this...


























She's obese you say? Why yes, that's why she's saddled to be exercised (and also coz her aunty that feeds in the morning has bad arthritis and cannot muzzle while I was recovering from my accident)


----------



## knightrider

Oh, that's just way too much misfortune for anyone. I am so so so so sorry. It was good to hear from you. We were all worried. I'm not sure Flori's owner is much of a friend, to make that comment about falling off at a walk. When a horse falls on you, that is super scary because you have no control over it. When a horse goes down, you are going to go down too. I hope everything starts going better for you, including the promotion. (((hugs))) from Florida.


----------



## egrogan

I too was so sorry to read about this series of events. In fact I found myself physically holding my breath reading the post.



knightrider said:


> I'm not sure Flori's owner is much of a friend, to make that comment about falling off at a walk. When a horse falls on you, that is super scary because you have no control over it. When a horse goes down, you are going to go down too.


@knightrider is spot on with this. I really wouldn't be riding friend's horse at this time, while you're still focused on your own healing. You've got your two, I'd focus my time and energy there. 

Loved the new kitty! Best of luck in the interview process.


----------



## knightrider

All the news articles saying "Prince Harry fell off his horse." No, his horse fell. How in the world would he be able to stay on if his horse is on the ground? That really annoyed me.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m so sorry @Kalraii, I hope your run of bad luck is far in the distance behind you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy

Just hugs sent for you...gentle hugs.
Stay with your horses and let the friend ride hers. Her comment leaves much to wonder about said friend. 
Yes, our horses just like our dogs know when something is wrong, they just know and Katie does know as does Mocha.
Kitty is cute....what a sweet find.
More hugs and maybe a look into a donut pillow to sit on as a bruised forget fractured coccyx bone is serious stuff.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX

Wow, I'm so sorry. This is all just terrible. I hope things keep getting better, even if it's slowly.

I agree with everyone else about your friend. Sounds like she puts the "f" in "friend" if you know what I mean. Let her ride her own horse.


----------



## Knave

I am so sorry about all of that. If it’s any consolation, I believe bad things happen in three. You are three down. It’s a superstition where I am from, and everyone says it and starts counting when someone dies or something bad happens.

Hopefully, your three have happened and now you can move on.

As far as the friend goes, she can kiss off. You did not fall off a horse. You got hurt doing something you knew was stupid because she pressured you into it. With friends like those…


----------



## gottatrot

So glad to hear an update! But such terrible luck. Wow. I was laughing at Katie's belly after Auntie's care. I left my cat with a friend once while on vacation and came back to a fat cat!!


----------

